# Sticky  'Tis the season--What have you got blooming?



## wishIwereAnExpert

This was inspired by Antone's pretty Hoya post.

My list is N. pimienta, N. mariposa, Begonia thelmae, Sansaverias spp, and a new one--Dischidia geri. Had not realized this would put flowers, but they are tiny, cute white bell-shaped little things. Unfortunately, * every single one * of these is in a hard-to-reach location, so no pics.

But what have you got in flower? And pics, please.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall

Oh c'mon Solly!! I'll help you with the Dischidia flowers. They all have the little umbell 5 petal flowers.

Here's some of my flowers...














































Almost all of my bromeliads are either in bloom, just got done blooming, or getting ready to bloom within' the week. All of my peperomias are blooming as well.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

Forgot two--My pep caperata is also blooming, as is the Dischidia spp Antone sent me!

EDIT: Hey Antone, what is that second reddish Dischidia?

-Solly


----------



## gary1218

This is one of Antone's. It's the first of AT LEAST three that are or will be blooming.


----------



## Frogtofall

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Forgot two--My pep caperata is also blooming, as is the Dischidia spp Antone sent me!
> 
> EDIT: Hey Antone, what is that second reddish Dischidia?
> 
> -Solly


That is Dischidia hirsuta "Red Leaf".


----------



## KeroKero

I've got one of my mini _Neoregelia_ cultivar going into bloom (bad time to not have a camera!!), a couple _Vrieseas_ including "Charolette" and _splendens_, a trailing African Violet cultivar with pretty little white flowers, as well as a slew of peps blooming such as my _Pep. caperata_ cultivar, _Pep. hernandifolia_, and a Pep. species from Ecuador.

Hey gary1218, any chance I can borrow that pic for use on the plant swap website to show _Neoregelia_ blooms?


----------



## RGB

This N. pimienta has been blooming for the past couple weeks:









The N. mariposa in my viv is getting ready to bloom in the next week or so, i'll put up some pics when it does.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

PICS COREY PICS



NICE Plants everyone .


This one is just finishing up right all the pedals are falling off by now.













The rest of those pics can be veiwed here http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16028


TODD


----------



## KeroKero

NO CAMERA TODD NO CAMERA

Maybe I can borrow the 'rents camera if I head back there tomorrow. Guess I should. I need the laundry I left there....


----------



## Guest

I've got:










Its a Fittonia flower. Its gives one, losses it by the next day, then keeps giving others on a daily basis, been blooming for over a week, and the plant now has a second spike.









My Haraella odorata orchid. It just lost this bloom, but its got two new blooms on the way. This will be its first simultaneous bloom!!!








This AV still only has this one flower, but I think I see more on the way.

And this one just opened up today. My Anubias barterii.







I love this one no matter how run of the mill it is.


----------



## Guest

Frog to fall you got an impressive variety of flowering types.


----------



## gary1218

Corey,

Feel free to use any of my pics. No problem.


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> Frog to fall you got an impressive variety of flowering types.


Thanks. You're one to talk! Look at all that stuff YOU got! :shock:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Got bored so decided to take some more pics of my Anubias in my 29 gallon viv. The second spike bloomed  .

Here it is no flash








With flash









































And here are some other plants I got in flower now,
Anthurium 'pink lady' Anyone know the species name to this?

















And a surprise I got this morning in my little 5 gallon tank where I keep my Betta splendins.
This is the tank so you get an idea:








Here is the flower spiking from an Elodea! I've never seen one of these flower before.


----------



## Frogtofall

Very cool! Is it actually Elodea or is it Anacharis??


----------



## KeroKero

I do believe the Anthurium name is _Anthurium andreanum_ going off the information on this web site tho the cultivars of that species often have the species name just left off, like its THE anthurium species (at least for cut flowers, the rest tend to be grown for foliage), no need to name, and everything else you give a species name to show its different or something...


----------



## Guest

Thanks Corey,

Frog to fall, it was sold as Elodea by a biological company. Is Anarchis the disputed genus name??


----------



## KeroKero

To quote one page: 

"There is but one great all-round warm-water aquarium "anacharis" formerly of the genus "_Elodea_" now _Egeria_...

...the common name "anacharis" used to be a valid genus name for some of these plants; and is a moniker still often used. The correct scientific name for most species of "anacharis" is _Elodea_ ("Ell-oh-dee-ah"). _Egeria_ is another recent (1961) erected genus for a similar plant (the one of most interest to aquarists) that produces 2 to 4 flowers (_Elodea_ only 1), that have large and deeply white petals (versus small and colorless), and are pollinated by insects (elodeas is done via water)."

A picture and the full article, with a pic of Elodea flowers, can be found here.

So basically, Elodea was the genus name for anacharis, but that has changed, and the biological supply company may be behind the times, or sending a cold water elodea species... but going by the pics its probibly just anacharis.


----------



## Frogtofall

From Botany class and even a bit of Zoology class, I remember this discussion. Elodea that we used (and that FEW stores actually carried) had much smaller foliage as a whole than Anacharis, even when grown in similar conditions. All the Anacharis I've ever bought or seen had larger foliage and had a much deeper green.

I've yet to sit down and compare flowers though.


----------



## Guest

Thanks you two. I think the three of us would make interesting botany professors. :twisted:


----------



## Frogtofall

I don't know if I could take a 22 yr old fiesty lady like Corey telling me about plants! :lol:


----------



## gary1218




----------



## Frogtofall

Hey Gary, my N. midget is flowering right now too!!!! Cool!!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neoregelia rubrifolia x Hanibal Lector 'Governor's Plea'*










*This is the bromeliad itself*


----------



## Frogtofall

N. ampullacea "New Form"


----------



## Guest

One of my Tillandsia ionanthas is blooming, thats about it


----------



## Guest

T. ionantha has a gorgeous bloom. Congrats! Any pics???


----------



## defaced

N. Coimbrae









N. Fireball


----------



## Guest

Khamul1of9 said:


> T. ionantha has a gorgeous bloom. Congrats! Any pics???


No pics  But it sure was pretty.


----------



## Guest

Was!!! Its gone already?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, but it was in bloom for awhile.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya tsangii "Bilobatta"*










This bloom smells pratcially identical to vanilla. Very fragrant and pleasant.


----------



## Guest

That is amazing!!!!
Is there any website where I can get info on Hoyas?
I'm having a little trouble grasping their place in the plant kingdom. :?


----------



## Frogtofall

You know... I don't know? There is a Hoya forum I think, or it might be a Epiphyte forum. I just kinda learned by talking to various people and by just buying them and seeing what would kill them. Haha. I have only a few Hoyas, but lots of Dischidias which are in the same family.


----------



## Guest

Khamul1of9 said:


> That is amazing!!!!
> Is there any website where I can get info on Hoyas?
> I'm having a little trouble grasping their place in the plant kingdom. :?


You can try gardenweb, they have subforums for almost everything.

Another tilly is starting to bloom, but my camera is on its last leg


----------



## Guest

Try these groups... I like hoya too!
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hoya-enthusiast/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hoya/


----------



## Guest

Thanks.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Bought this today and its got a few blooms on it !




















TODD


----------



## Guest

Beautiful!


----------



## Guest

Managed to snap a quick pic of another tilly in bloom before my camera crapped out. I hope its just a bad batch of batteries but I think its my cam.


----------



## Dendrobait

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Bought this today and its got a few blooms on it !
> TODD


Any idea what it is? We've got something very similar here except its leaves are more uniform color.

Edit: oops...dumb question!


----------



## Guest

*Nonstop Flower Power*. 
Beautiful, cheery yellow blooms on Oxalis Silver and Gold.


----------



## Guest

*Begonia Rajah *has beautiful foliage and tiny baby pink flowers as an added treat.
Yes, I need a better camera!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Dendrobait,
That is a Rex Begonia.

I dont know wut Hybrid it is tho.

If anyone knows please let me know.

TODD


----------



## Guest

Hi Todd,
I am not a photographer, so my photo is a lttle too red.You can see that in the color of the pot. But photo skills aside, this is rajah! Here is more Info and a better pic. from the American Begonia Society.

_Spotlight on: Begonia rajah 
by Jan Goodwin 
B. rajah is a rhizomatous species with distinctive foliage. It was discovered in Malaya in 1894 by Ridley. 

The rhizome is slender and creeping. Leaves are ovate, base cordate with overlapping blade bases, and approximately 10 cm. at maturity. The color is a deep mahogany on both upper and reverse surfaces (new leaves are almost red) and indented with distinctive green veins. The leaf area between the veins is raised, giving a large bubbly effect. Blossoms are pale pink, and appear in summer. 

CULTURE 

Humidity: B. rajah is strictly a closed container plant. 

Water: It enjoys high humidity but will not tolerate wet feet. Water only when necessary. 

Feeding: B. rajah responds to regular full strength foliar feeding. 

Light and temperature: This species will only look its best when grown in a cool position in low light levels. If receiving too much light or heat the leaves tend to lose their rich color and become olive green. 

Propagation: Propagation is by leaf stem, or wedge cutting, or by seed. Margaret Chandler of Western Australia had great success with freshly harvested seed, but there was no germination of seeds eight weeks old. Maybe this seed has a short viability. _








Here is my rajah, it's the same, except for my poor photography skills.


----------



## Frogtofall

I believe Todd was referring to the question asked about his Begonia which is indeed a variety of "Rex".

Those B. rajah are amazing though. Can't wait to get some... :wink:


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I quess I am too sensitive about my merchandise. Thanks for helping me chill! Your should have yours soon, Happy Frogging and to you Antone Happy Planting!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Yes Antone is correct.


And those Rajahs look Amazing!


Any ideas wen you will have more Aleece ???




TODD


----------



## Guest

Hi Todd,
I have quite a few. Let me know how many you would like. Sorry I was so defensive, Aleece


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Tis ok.


Im interested but Im holding off on the tank that I will be adding them to until late July due to an upcoming move.

THANX,



TODD


----------



## gary1218

Latest brom from Antone to bloom.


----------



## Guest

Oncidium Dancer










Macodes Petola .Not real impressive flowers but I love the leaves.


----------



## Guest

Cool.! How did you get that in your viv?


----------



## Guest

Khamul1of9 said:


> Cool.! How did you get that in your viv?


Through the front panel. :lol: Seriously though it was one of the orchids I got from littlefrog.He was kind enough to send me one that had blooms on it already and this one opened up the other day.I'll be updating my viv page when I have some spare time.


----------



## Guest

Here is one of my tiny Micro Mini Sinningia. It is Ruffled Wood Nymph.The plant is about the size of a Quarter!


----------



## nick65

hi all,
i have this brom blossoming now..anybody can help with id btw?
nick
i hope the links work..i have a bit of a problem attaching pics...

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 040817.jpg
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/a ... 040828.jpg


----------



## Guest

Wow, thats gorgeous!!! Congrats.


----------



## Dendrobait

Tillandsia of some sort...maybe T. stricta? If you found out the species for sure better let us know though!

Also, what is that fern growing on the left?


----------



## Guest

By the way, gorgeous tank!!!!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Got this from Cindy at Vivarium Concepts.

And its Blooming!




















TODD


----------



## MJ

Just waiting now for my N. cf Smithii to bloom oh the wait lol


----------



## nick65

thank you


----------



## c'est ma

Oh, this is a great thread! Congrats on all the beautiful pics, everyone. I need to get to the Plant Forum more often.

Here's my contribution--_Phalaenopsis equestris_, a true miniature that I think would do very well in a viv. However, it's also one of the few bulletproof ones that thrives in my harsh windowsill environment, so I don't want to relocate it. Guess I'll have to order another specimen to try in a viv...

With flash:










Without flash:









Real life colors are actually somewhere in between these two--it's much pinker than the flash pictures lead you to believe. (Maybe I need to change my white balance settings?)


----------



## Grassypeak

That’s very nice Diane. I want one!

I don’t think it’s a good viv candidate though. Your windowsill probably suits it better. Vivs don’t have enough temp variation for Phals to bloom well, and it is a rare viv that is dry enough to prevent root rot. Also, Phal flowers tend to spot up in high humidity without adequate air movement.


----------



## Guest

Thats amazing colors Diane! I both hate and love the flash on my camera. Without it everything looks yellow and dark. With it, the colors are better, but not true.

Hey Chris, I just ordered a Phal lobii. Do you think If I put it in my viv right under the computer fan, that would be enough to keep the spotting away. I wouldnt attach the Phal permanently to the viv, since it will probably need to be moved to a drier and cooler location to get it to flower. :roll:


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

P. lobii is a really cool plant. I’d love to see someone prove me wrong about Phals in vivs but I just don’t think they like this type of environment. P. lobii may not carry its flowers for long, so the spotting may not really be an issue. I can’t remember, but lobii may be one of the ones which carries very few if any leaves, and does most of it’s photosynthesizing with its roots. In the viv I would make sure that the roots get a chance to completely dry (no sphagnum around the roots). I recommend that you plant it so that its crown is facing slightly downward. These plants do not tolerate water in the crown. In nature they grow with the crown either facing down or at enough of an angle so that water runs away from the crown. In the local greenhouses, Phals which don’t sell, end up in some back corner. Invariably these plants look like garbage. They are just not suited to stagnant conditions. 

As far as proving me wrong goes, I’d love to see pictures of Phals that have been in a viv for over a year, and still have nice looking foliage.


----------



## Dendrobait

Chris, What about Oncidium? My first thought was that these would need more light than a viv could provide but then someone posts a blooming one. My Grandma has been growing a kind of Oncidium or similar with tall spikes of small purple flowers on a windowsill and while we fail miserably with most others and phals this one still blooms for her at least 2x a year and is now quite large. If only we could get the others to bloom!


----------



## Guest

Chris, Im gonna try my bestest :lol: to keep it well ventilated, especially at night. The viv where Im gonna keep it gets a temp low of 60 and a high of 82. Hopefully that is good enough to keep it happy. This orchid probably has few leaves becuase it is decidous in nature. The seller was telling us stories about people calling up to tell him they had to throw out the plant becuase it dropped all its leaves!
So, Chris, I take the challenge simply for the challenge, and possibly to make a name for myself, and my Phal WILL see you next year :lol: :wink: , hopefully.


----------



## Grassypeak

Yea Dendrobait, I would think they would want more light. I’m no expert though. I have had good luck with Phals but that is about it. I have two Paphs that I’m working with but one is a baby and the other is recovering from someone else’s mistreatment. 

For vivariums I use Jewls and Vanilla. Despite its reputation for being aggressive, Vanilla seems to grow nice and slowly under typical vivarium lighting. I also have a Pleurothallis rowleei from John Werner. That one is doing well, but initially it was staying too wet. It started to lose it’s leaves, but now that I’ve given it drier conditions it has grown a bunch of new leaves. I would also like to try Epi. Joseph Lii- from Custom Ecos.

I like the way Andy’s Orchids lists the lighting temperature and moisture requirements for their orchids. This should help us to get some more viv friendly orchids into the hobby.

Cesar,

I look forward to seeing it. Good luck  .


----------



## Guest

Chris, its because of Andy's listings that I got myself a Haraella odorata, Cischwenfia pusillia, Masdevallia rolfiana (I accidentaly nearly killed it after leaving it high and dry for three days), and Angraecum didieri. They have all been with me since November, except the Ang. which has been with me since APril. All except the Masdie I just nearly killed, are doing great, new growths, flowers, and or roots.
I also ordered a Pluerothalis tribuloides along with the Phal lobii. Hope to see that one blooming!

From my limited research into orchid and the conditions they like, Epi's don't seem to be good viv plants, on the other hand, I have seen people who do well with them in vivs! At least I think I have.


----------



## c'est ma

Grassypeak said:


> As far as proving me wrong goes, I’d love to see pictures of Phals that have been in a viv for over a year, and still have nice looking foliage.


Your wish is my command.  My son has a pumilio tank he put together in February of '05. It is in a 20g "extra high" tank (24" high), beautiful dimensions I think. Anyway, he used a blooming white phal bought at a local Wal-Mart type discount store (Meijer, for those who know the chain). I assume it is some hybrid. At the time I warned him that it might not do well over the long haul for all the reasons you listed, advised him not to directly mist the flowers, etc. Well, it hung in there--the blooms persisted as well as they do anywhere else. Then it sent out lots of aerial roots, then developed a keiki on the blooming stem. This year it bloomed again from the same stem, apparently from the same node that produced the keiki, tho it doesn't seem to be the keiki itself blooming. Anyway, the foliage looks great to me, and I am fascinated at how it sent its keiki out right into the empty center light pocket of the viv, where it seems very happy in mid-air. It certainly doesn't grow the same way my windowsill phals do, or most greenhouse ones, but it looks nice and happy. Go figure!

Here's a picture from 2/13/05 when the tank was first assembled. It's a simple tank, no fans or automatic misters, with a pretty bright light on top sitting on a saran-wrap covered screen top. I think part of the secret of my son's success is the nice temp gradient that develops in this tank--the pums love it, too.










Here it is today, 7/6/06:









A closer look (the black spot on one of the lower leaves is frog poop). I think you can tell that the phal keiki is right in the center (with this year's blooming spike still sticking up from it). If you follow the original blooming stalk down you see the original leaves. If you look closely, you can also see that another node is sprouting out between the two (as always, these pics look much better if you click to enlarge them):









The pum viv next to a 10g vert (g-l lamasi) for size comparison (unfortunately these tanks get crammed together on my computer table when they come home for the summer--doesn't really show them off to best adavantage). (You can also see that the only part of the front glass that was cleaned off for these pics was the part in front of the phal!  ):









In the lamasi tank my son is having at least vegetative success with a miniature we picked up at last year's NW frogfest from Black Jungle. Unfortunately my records are a little confused, but I believe it is a _Maxillaria uncata_..:


















Note: my son's tanks have spent most of their time in a pretty warm dorm room, including throughout the season I think most phals need a colder spell to spike...The fact that my equestris blooms sporadically and not just in the late winter/early spring, like the standard phals, is one of the things that led me to want to try it in a viv. The other reason is its size. One thing about my son's phal--those blooming stalks are long! This year we weren't sure the new one was going to stop before it hit the lid. It did but just barely. He has a pic of this year's blooming and I'll try to post it when he gets on his computer and can give it to me.


----------



## Guest

Diane, thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what do you mean by temperature gradient? That the temps change between night and day, or that the temps are different at different hieghts in the viv itself?
Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## c'est ma

Cesar,

I am so glad you asked that because it caused us to finally get around to measuring something that we had just been "assuming" so far.

I meant a top to bottom temperature gradient. Tonight we took the thermometer that usually hangs in the top corner of the tank (and has been virtually ignored after the first month or so the tank was set up) and put it in the middle bottom of the tank. First, of course, we read the top temperature, which was 84º F. About 20 minutes later we read the bottom of the tank temperature and it was 76º! Even more of a gradient than I would have thought!

For the summer the tank is in my dining/computer room, which is also the room with the window air conditioner and thus the coolest room in the house. I suspect that in the aforementioned dorm room the gradient is less extreme as they seem to leave the heat on pretty high there. 

Nevertheless, I'm sure the tank is always significantly warmer at the top--the light fixture is a Coralife Freshwater Aqualight, which has a 65 watt, 6700K compact fluorescent lamp. As you maybe can see, the broms like it up near the top. The phal seems to like the middle, and the bottom has some Selaginella, a jewel orchid, a philodendron--and also a brom.

The pumilio are regularly up and down. The dark rectangular object in the lower right hand corner is a piece of tree fern panel from a springtail culture, which they soon learn to haunt. Otherwise they like to hunt at all levels. I especially like to see them on the big piece of cork bark to the left, which looks like a tree trunk in the viv.


----------



## Grassypeak

That’s great Diane! I doubt that it is the normal fate of the typical viv Phal, but nun the less you have inserted my foot into my mouth for me :lol:  .

Maybe I will try a P. stuartiana or P. violacea in my leuc viv.


----------



## Grassypeak

Now for what’s blooming, or should I say, still blooming. The youngest bloom on this plant has been open for three months!


----------



## Guest

OMG Chris, that looks amazingly cool! Congrats!


----------



## Frogtofall

Pleurothallis brighamii. Bloomed in the viv!










Got it from Littlefrogfarm.com


----------



## c'est ma

Very cool, Chris and Antone!

Chris, you know I wasn't trying to make you look wrong, right? I agree with all your reasons why Phals should do poorly in vivs. Personally, I've killed a couple of miniature orchids in my own tank--too wet and still, I'm sure. 

I love how persistent phal flowers are. I had one in bloom (same inflorescence) for 7 months one year. Love the stem geometry that shows between the blooms on yours.

Can you tell me more about vanilla in vivs? (Or point me to a thread?) I picture vanilla as a pretty humungous vining thing...


----------



## Frogtofall

Restrepia trichoglossa



















This thing was next to impossible to photograph. The camera had fun trying to find something to focus on.


----------



## Guest

That! IS! SO! COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very nice!


----------



## Guest

Nice Antone!

Here are a couple of plants I have blooming now:

Restrepia cymbula (old picture)









Bulbophyllum catenulatum









Bulbophyllum microrhombos (old picture)









Masdevallia estradae









EDIT ~ Here's a gallery of future viv candidates


----------



## Frogtofall

Oh so nice!


----------



## Guest

Mile, all those inside the viv???
Very nice!


----------



## c'est ma

Frogtofall said:


> Restrepia trichoglossa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing was next to impossible to photograph. The camera had fun trying to find something to focus on.


That so looks like an insect's head! Wonder what pollinates it in the wild? Tho I guess orchids that imitate insect pollinators tend to imitate their nether regions...

Why can't they make a digi cam that focuses where you point it rather than on the sharpest thing in the view field?!

Milehigh: love your gallery!


----------



## Guest

Khamul1of9 said:


> Mile, all those inside the viv???
> Very nice!


Yikes! I suppose I should have qualified those pictures with, "These are not growing in a vivarium, but they would all do well in a vivarium." 

I have a few cabinets in my basement that I built that provide viv-like conditions (high RH, decent light, temps btwn 65 & 75). I've been collecting orchids for 5 years, but I just got involved with darts. These plants are growing in non-frog-proof vivarium type thingys. If my d. azureus do well, these will most likely be transferred to vivariums. 

Sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## Guest

Still sounds great!! Went to WhitePlains Reptile Expo today, saw Black Jungle's stand, they had lots and lots of orchids. I was amazed!


----------



## dragonfrog

Found this in my viv last week, still blooming strong.


----------



## Guest

Still blooming!!! Congrats!


----------



## Frogtofall

Technically, this is blooming...

*Peperomia prostrata clone #1*


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Antone is that a Bromeliad growing on yur Porch support in the Background of that Prostata pic ???


Nice Peps BTW



TODD


----------



## Frogtofall

Its not a porch, its just a little plastic shelving thing but yes that is a bromeliad. It is, Billbergia manarae.


----------



## c'est ma

Love those Piperaceae. One of my favorite plant families.


----------



## Grassypeak

Diane, 

Please see http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=133315#133315 for comments on Vanilla.


----------



## Guest

This photo does not show the outrageous pink color of this cryptanthus. Can you see the bloom emerging? I need a new camera


----------



## Guest

How big do those blooms get? Nice one.


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> How big do those blooms get? Nice one.


Not very big at all.


----------



## Guest

It looks about the size of marble. It was a nice suprise, I wish my camera could show off the true pink color of this plant it is spectacular!


----------



## Guest

brom from vivarium concepts



















brom from Ken @ POTT


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia ruscifolia* (rarely blooms)

















*D. lancifolia*









*D. cleistantha*









*D. platyphylla*


----------



## Guest

Brom from Antone  Think it might be N. "bright spot", I forget their names so easily :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall

It looks nice Sam! That looks like N. Red Eye.


----------



## Guest

That may indeed be it :lol:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

This Bulbophyllum bloomed in my Sipaliwini viv this week!
Wuts really weird is theres no ventilation in this viv!!!





















Todd


----------



## c'est ma

Very sweet!


----------



## Guest

Niiiiiiice!!!! Keep up the pics guys!!!


Here is a little preview of whats to come from my vivarium:
I got this little Paphiopedilum Vanda M. Pearman from littlefrog,








That pic was taken July 8

And here it is now. I will be sure to post a pics once it opens up!









Here are some other in bloom now, 
these are in my 55 gallon bombina tank.
Platystele stenostachya

















And a Pleurothalis tribuloides









And as always my Haraella odorata


----------



## c'est ma

Oh, those are fantastic! You certainly are successful with orchids. I especially like the brilliant orange Pleurothalis!


----------



## Guest

Well I can only take full credit for the Haraella odorata. With the others I can only say I managed not to blast the flowers/kill the orchids.


----------



## c'est ma

Is that because you've had the H. odorata longer? It is exquisite, BTW. Do its blooms persist very long?


----------



## Guest

I got the H. odorata in November, it had no spike. It developed the spike about a month and a half later.

Its blooms last a good two to two and half weeks and is fragrant.


----------



## Guest

Here is an update on that flower bud, it bloomed!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0TPpNffbrs


----------



## Grassypeak

:shock: Oooooooooowwwwwwww :shock: 


That’s nicccce….. I want one!


----------



## c'est ma

Cesar,

That's fantastic! You called it little--is it a dwarf paph? I didn't know there were such things.


----------



## Guest

Hi Diane,

Well its not much larger than any other vivarium plants I have in there. The plant itself is a max of 6" tall, 6" wide, and the flower spike is another 6" long. The Flower itself seems to be no more than 4 1/2" wide and 4 inches long. So I guess it is small. Not like the big Paphs I saw at orchid shows.  

Thanks all for approving!


----------



## Rambo67

I just found a nursery near by that has a pretty good tropical selection, and all of their plants are 50% off! I got an alocasia rugosa and a pretty good sized pot of philo. cordatum for 6 bucks. Im going to go back and grab some other things tomorrow.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys this bloomed today!










Rest of pics can be seen in its thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18880


Todd


----------



## Guest

That is soo cool!!!!!!


So this is the next bloom from the same plant.


















And here you can see it in the viv.


----------



## c'est ma

Wow! So the flower spike actually droops away from the light? How desirable.


----------



## Dendrobait

Beautiful! I'm really liking the Paph wardi based on Littlefrogs photos but dunno how much it'd take to sway me from sticking with Central/South American plants. Theoretically many Paphs would be biotopically correct with Vietnamese mossy frogs or firebelly toads but that is just based on countries.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Caesar that is nice!

And C'esta'ma, that is mostly due to the heaviness of the flower, not all paphs droop. (Atleast in my XP)


Todd


----------



## defaced

Ceasar, where did you get that Haraella odorata?


----------



## Guest

Thanks again all. 
Defaced, I got it from Andy's Orchids.
Dendrobait, Do Phragmepidiums need alot of light? They are native to the Americas.


----------



## Guest

Here are my latest blooms!
They are bit on the greenish side, but interesting never the less. I got them both from T & C Terrariums in November/December, got the together. 

This one, has been in bloom since day one. The cool thing about this is that the seeds shoot out of the flower and they often get shot far enough to end up on the opposite side of the 55 gallon tank in which it is in.
Dorstenia turnerifolia


















And here is the really nice one. This is the first time it has bloomed for me, ever! I didn't really think it would bloom for me, but woo-hoo!!!! These are not fully opened yet.
Tacca plantaginea (Mini Bat Plant)




































Hope you all liked these


----------



## Dendrobait

Khamul: no idea on phrags...but that pretty much is an American version of Paphs! Most I read get to large...I recall reading their was one that stayed pretty small though...but naturally do not remember :lol: 

Keep us updated on that Tacca!


----------



## c'est ma

Cesar,

Those are fascinating inflorescences! I was meaning to research them before replying, but at this rate I won't ever get to the reply, so I'll just ask you what you know about them. For instance, do you know what plant families these two are in?

I'm very fond of botanical oddities!


----------



## Guest

I'm afraid I don't know much besides the names themselves.
The Tacca plant, (bat plants), is a member of the family Taccaceae from the old world, Asia. 
And the Dorstenia seems to come from Florida, or at least the Americas, and is a member of the Moracea family. Like Mulberries!!


----------



## c'est ma

Well, that is interesting. I've never heard of the Taccaceae, but the Moraceae are a very interesting family, esp. in the tropics; it includes the genera _Cecropia_ &_ Ficus_.

And looking a little more into your _Dorstenia_, I notice that it is reputed to reproduce easily by seed. Perhaps you'll end up with a lot more of them!


----------



## c'est ma

Well, under a new category of "things that have bloomed & gone, but I still wonder about..."

This summer my Alocasia sanderiana, seen here in winter--










--lost all its leaves and then bloomed. It had a typical aroid inflorescence but somehow I never got around to taking a picture of it. (It was very short-lived.) Here's an image from Google search:










ANYway, now I have this weird looking pod thing:



















Anyone know if it will ripen and yield seeds, and, if so, if I can grow them?


----------



## Guest

Ooooo! Cool! Howcome they loose their leaves?


----------



## Guest

c'est ma said:


> And looking a little more into your _Dorstenia_, I notice that it is reputed to reproduce easily by seed. Perhaps you'll end up with a lot more of them!


Blahhh, its like a weed! Them seeds get shot to all corners of the viv and grow!!! I gotta keep plucking them.

Anyway, here is a an Update on that Tacca flower!



























Thats just one flower, there are like 7 more buds there. Yippeee!
Now, I don't see the bat face thingy though. Does anyone?


----------



## c'est ma




----------



## c'est ma

Almost forgot...when I came back from vacation a couple of weeks ago, I found this _Cattleya_ in bloom:










Here it is next to my little _Phalaenopsis equestris_, which has been in bloom for around 3 months, now:


----------



## Grassypeak

Nice Diane, Is that one fragrant?


----------



## Guest

Very nice Diane!!!!
Why do things always bloom when we are on vacation. Maybe I should take another one and come back to find my Cishwenfia pusillia in bloom . :lol:


----------



## bluedart

They're all soooo sooo nice... now you all have me wanting to go out and spend hundreds on orchids!


----------



## littlefrog

bluedart said:


> They're all soooo sooo nice... now you all have me wanting to go out and spend hundreds on orchids!


Oh, the number of times I've done that. *grin* It is therapy, of sorts. Till your spouse smothers you with a pillow in your sleep, anyway... :twisted:


----------



## Guest

LOL Little Frog!
Yes, you can spend hundreds of dollars on one orchid shopping trip. 
I had someone tell me to stop buying so many plants and start buying lotto tickets. "But plants keep me happy for years, lotto tickets just get me frustrated".


----------



## c'est ma

Grassypeak said:


> Nice Diane, Is that one fragrent?


Is it ever. But with a strange, musky scent. When it first bloomed I could hardly stand to be in the same room with it. Normally I move my bloomers into the living room, but this one nearly went the opposite direction. The smell seems to have gotten more pleasant, but is still not what you might imagine. Interestingly, the amount of odor given off varies tremendously over time. I guess it's just interested in attracting a certain pollinator with a certain daily schedule.


----------



## Grassypeak

That could be Diane, 
I’ve noticed that my fragrant Phals are only fragrant when the sun is on them. :?


----------



## Guest

c'est ma said:


>


I kinda see it now. But the more I look, the less I see it.
Thanks Diane.


----------



## Guest

Here is an update. Not all the flowers have opened yet, but they are on their way. If you look closely at some of them, you can get a kinda batty face.


----------



## c'est ma

Boy, prolific bloomer.

I see bats. Compare to some of the mugs here (try page 5):

http://tinyurl.com/fyojw


----------



## Guest

Cool!! Now I definetly see it. I guess I wasnt as familiar with the bat face as I thought I was.


----------



## c'est ma

Neo. mariposa:


----------



## Frogtofall

Not bad. Take the pic a little earlier in the day and you'll catch the flower open instead of on its way to closing. They sure are purrrty.


----------



## Guest

Very nice blue color!!!


----------



## bluetip

*Some pics*

Hi guys,

Not all are blooming but I thought I'd post some plant pics:

A tank pic:









A blooming t. ionantha. A sprig of a vining dischidia (sp?)









A blooming brom:









A mini one waiting to be planted:









The ground moss on my tank:









Some of the local ferns:









Golden Fern Tree:









Another Fern Tree:









Rabbit's foot fern:









Vines:
Hoya:


















Dischidias(sp?):


















Arroids:


















Some of my Tillandsias. They're mounted over by the balcony:























































Thanks,

Bing


----------



## Guest

Great plants, and beautiful bloomers!!!


----------



## c'est ma

Thanks, Bing, those are very nice! I esp. love the tree ferns and the Tillandsia collection.


----------



## c'est ma

Frogtofall said:


> Not bad. Take the pic a little earlier in the day and you'll catch the flower open instead of on its way to closing. They sure are purrrty.


Good idea!


----------



## Guest

While not actully in a tank, this is the first time I've had one of my banana plants bloom.

















The flowers that were done for the day.


----------



## red_fox

Cool I grow naners too. Haven't gotten any to bloom yet though.


----------



## Guest

Nice, do they smell good? Banana like??


----------



## c'est ma

Thanks for posting, mynicechicken, I LOVE these inflorescences! The whole plants, for that matter. Anyone know what, if anything, pollinates wild bananas?


----------



## Grassypeak

Bats?


----------



## c'est ma

(Sorry in advance, mods, if this is too much of a hijack...one thing just leads to another...!)

Well, Chris, I was going to say that I thought most bat pollination was nocturnal, and that the only diurnal bats I knew of were frugivores, when I remembered that "google is my friend," and found the following:

"This short-nosed fruit bat (Cynopterus sphinx), a small flying fox, is pollinating a wild banana plant in Thailand. Approximately 70 percent of the fruits sold in tropical markets rely on bats for pollination or seed dispersal in the wild. These include bananas, plantains, breadfruit, peaches, dates, figs and many more. Maintenance of wild stocks of these invaluable plants is essential since they provide genetic variety required to resist diseases. "

So--you're right! (As usual.  )

And FWIW, the following tidbits from other sites:

"The edible banana is a sterile triploid meaning that pollination is not necessary for fruit production..."

and 

"The ovaries contained in the first (female) flowers grow rapidly, developing parthenocarpically (without pollination) into clusters of fruits, called hands."


----------



## Guest

c'est ma said:


> These include bananas, plantains, breadfruit, peaches, dates, figs and many more.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! fruit! Yumm, Yumm.....
I wanna go buy some figs now, thanks Diane!

Anyway, thats great info. I had no idea bananas were so complicated. Now for the next question, are bananas and the like, originally from the old world, or the new world?
Thanks!


----------



## c'est ma

"Even though the banana is believed to have originated in India, (Eastern Asia), it was established in Africa and Europe as a staple food product many centuries ago and came into North America through Spanish missionaries."

from:

http://www.tytyga.com/bananas/article1.htm

I did not know that.


----------



## Guest

Very cool! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Frogtofall

I found this picture of a banana that I HAVE TO HAVE.... Too bad its freakin' expensive...


----------



## Frogtofall

Well this little guy opened up a couple of days ago. I was hoping it would intensify in color a bit more but I guess this is it. Still pretty neat though.

*Masdevallia erinacea*


----------



## Guest

Very nice!! Is it mounted or what kind of substrate?


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> Very nice!! Is it mounted or what kind of substrate?


Funny you should ask b/c I believe you are the one who said, "Make sure to post pics when it flowers." Hahaha.

Its in this viv on the left wall mounted straight to the tree fern panel...


----------



## Guest

You cought me! Im a chronic forgeter. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neoregelia "Flare Up"*



















This thread has gotten pretty big! A lot of nice flower pictures.


----------



## Guest

Wow, that is really beautiful!!


----------



## Dye-Lohn

my N. tiger cub just bloomed beautiful baby blue and white flowers and it looks as though my little tilly is about to bloom.


----------



## Guest

I grow this one in a little bucket like thing next to the window. Have had minimal luck under artificial lights. This one is in bloom!



















For you botanists out there, can you tell me what family it is in? The tell tale clue is in the flower!!  :wink: 

Oh and this a P. stratoites


----------



## c'est ma

Wow, water lettuce is an aroid! I had no idea! One of my favorite families. Cool flower--I've never seen one before!


----------



## Dye-Lohn

flowers went from baby blue and white to purple now  and it seems like the unidentified vine i baught from black jungle is beggining to bloom as well


----------



## Guest

Ding...DING...DING...DING... DING!!!!!!!

Diane!! YOu got it!!!! 
Pistia stratoites, Araceae
The flower structure is a dead give away.
Diane, so you are a fellow Arum lover huh?


----------



## c'est ma

Oh, yeah, I love 'em. Had no idea Pistia was one, though. That's so cool. 

How about this for a viv plant?:

http://naturalselections.safeshopper.com/51/745.htm?756


----------



## Frogtofall

c'est ma said:


> Oh, yeah, I love 'em. Had no idea Pistia was one, though. That's so cool.
> 
> How about this for a viv plant?:
> 
> http://naturalselections.safeshopper.com/51/745.htm?756


I dunno, I think a viv would be too big for a plant like this. It would surley get trampled....

:wink:


----------



## Guest

I thought I would post a pic of the blooming Brom I bought at Home Depot today:










Maybe you guys can identify it. I am sure it is some common type of brom that home depot sells?

Not sure what the heck I am going to do with it as I can't even begin to think how I would attach it to driftwood or cork bark, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Frogtofall

^^ Its a type of Vriesea.


----------



## Grassypeak

Wow Diane, 

That thing is awesome. 

Antone, 

Maybe you should plant one of those in your back yard. You probably have just about optimal conditions. :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

Grassypeak said:


> Wow Diane,
> 
> That thing is awesome.
> 
> Antone,
> 
> Maybe you should plant one of those in your back yard. You probably have just about optimal conditions. :wink:


The thought has actually crossed my mind... A different species but it has crossed my mind nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

I actually saw one of those on Saturday at Bartlett's Arboretum in Stamford Coniticut. THey had it growing outside all summer, and were about to bring it inside the greenhouse for the winter. It was huge!!!!!!!!!!
I hope the flowers are equally impressive.
My botany professor came back from Peru last year with a potentially new Aroid species. So, if all goes well, I will know someone who discovered and named a new Aroid species, and I got it on Photo!!!




























I have little anthurium thats growing amazingly well in my little 55 gallon tank. I hope I can get a flower out of it. I used to have this guy in soil in a pot, but now I have it growing in wet well aerated gravel. Now its happy happy happy!!
I got to see skunk cabbage (though not in bloom yet) in the wild twice this month , in different places, and Arrow Arum (Peltandra virginiana). 
I need some advice on my Cryptocorynes that I have growing emersed in my 29 gallon tank (remember those Chris??). They seem to be experiencing melt. I know I've been keeping it drier in the tank for a while, hope thats the reason and that it doesn't die on me. Any words of advice would be welcome.
I love Aroids!

Treesofmachinery,
I've never seen a Vriesea with so many inflorescences, then agian I havent seen that many Bromiliades in my life. Thats a nice one! Good catch!


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

I’m no expert but my experience is that Cryptocorynes melt whenever conditions change. It could be your new lights, a change in temp, dryness, who knows. They usually come back though. 

If your 29 is experiencing a dry spell does that mean that you are trying to cycle your toads? Good luck!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

Once of the thing I love about this thread is how irrelevant the "'tis the season" title is--I love getting blooms year round! I'm now getting some Dischidia rusciflora blooms; they look just like all the other tiny white Dischidia flowers...

-Solly


----------



## MartyA

Heres 2 pics of a plant that ive forgotten the name of. The flowers never hold up in the tanks so I only really get to enjoy them from my external culture.










And with more in bloom (taken today);


----------



## Frogtofall

^^Thats a neat flower.

Here's one I just took pics of today...

*Rhytidocaulon macrolobum*


----------



## Guest

Wow Antone, what is that!!! Neato!

Is that some sort of Bladder Wort Marty?


----------



## Dendrobait

Yeah...those are some kind of Utricularia...where's rattler?

Antone: Is that an ephiphytic cacti of some sort? Whatever it is...it'd better grow fast so I can get a cutting. :lol:

Edit: Looked around and it is an Ascelpiad of the Middle East. Doesn't sound like a good viv plant but beautiful flower in any case.


----------



## Frogtofall

^^ Yeah, its an Asclepiad (Dischidia, Hoya, Ceropegia etc) alright but it does come from somewhat dry arid regions. It can take full sun if acclimated correctly and doesn't like water too much. Its part of my quest to obtain at least 1 plant from every genus in the Asclepiad family. Probably won't happen since there are somewhere around 250 but I can always hope right? :lol:

I've got about 7 genera covered, 243 to go... :shock:


----------



## Guest

*Cereus greggii*

I got this one from my botany professor. Well I got the whole plant until after it blooms. Then I get to keep a cutting.
Its a night blooming Cereus!!! And its got three buds!!




























So uhmm, Has anyone got any advice. I need to repot, and make a cutting for myself. I won't till after the buds bloom, don't want to blast them afterall.

What kind of potting mix? These are epiphytes right?

Thanks!!


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

We definitely need to see a shot of those blooms! Do you know which species it is? I believe that there are several different night blooming cacti that go by the name “Night Blooming Cereus”

Without looking it up (too lazy right now) I seem to remember that the blooms of some of these cacti don’t smell very nice. They are epiphytes so choose a potting medium that won’t stay soggy. I don’t believe that they are all that sensitive, so if you treat them like Christmas cacti, you should do fine. Some of these plants get really big. My local orchid green house has a plant that they call a “Night Blooming Cereus” it is easily eight feet tall! They tell me that it gets dinner plate sized blooms, which are cream colored, and smell putrid. They pot their cuttings in sphagnum.

Good luck! That’s a way cool plant!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Chris. I had no idea there was more than one species of Cerues that blooms at night. Then again, I don't know much about this Genus. I haven't had the best of luck with Christmas cactii. No blooms in two years. 
Thanks for the Advice!!
I'm gonna try to switch its photoperiod to see if I can get it to bloom during the day. 
I have only heard of good smells from this guy. Hope its not putrid :? .


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

I did a quick search, and it seems that most of what I wrote previously was correct. From my search, I found that some of these flowers are nicely fragrant. Some of the “Night Blooming Cereus” plants are Eppiphyllums, so that makes sense. There are plants belonging to at least three genera that go by the common name “Night Blooming Cereus” I also found a suggestion to allow the cutting to heal prior to planting it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SappyHucks




----------



## Guest

Totally cool Orchids!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Ok here is some of my stuff. First, the Night Blooming Cereus, it doesn't grow in a viv, but this is too cool to pass up. It bloomed last night at around 9. 
















And as you can see, it wanted to be inside a ten gallon tank. But it was too big, 








That was at around 7 P.M., two hours later, this is what it looked like:


















































OK and my Tillandsia ionantha is about to bloom:

































More pics later!


----------



## Frogtofall

Nice Cesar.


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

The Cereus is just awesome. Did it have a scent?


----------



## Guest

Here is a quick update. The first pics were actually taken yesterday, these are from today:

















And this time, my African Violet in my 29 gallon tank has decided to put out two flowers, unlike last time which was only 1 flower. Maybe it will progress little by little.


----------



## Guest

And the wierdo stuff I did to the Night blooming Cereus.

Since I knew the flower was going to be lost forever, I decided to chop it off in full glory and preserve it forever!!!!! Whipped up a cool concoction of acetic acid, cupric sulfate, formalin and water and did this:
















and this one is the second bloom. After cutting the first one off, I smushed them up together to pollinate the one still attached. Hope it works


----------



## Grassypeak

Interesting Cesar,

You didn’t tell us about the scent though. Did it have any?

Glad you got your African violet to bloom. Is that the one in your toad tank?

This Phal has been in bloom for over five months. I’ve had it for a few years now, and aside from the first bloom it ever produced for me, all of its blooms have looked like this. I’ve been told that it may need more light, as it is technically a “Red”. I’ve moved it to the brightest spot in the house, so we’ll have to see if it blooms differently next year.


----------



## c'est ma

Nice orchids, "Sappy" & Chris.

Cesar, that Cereus is out-of-this-world! Glad you took so many great shots, and thanks for putting the hand in some of them for scale. In some pics I was reminded of some of the animation in "The Wall"--from the sinuous twists of the flower stalks... And what exotic looking stigma & anthers...and the petal geometry...Wow. 

Cool preservation technique, and I hope your fertilization attempt works. Do keep us posted.


----------



## Guest

Hey Chris, yup, its the same one from my toady tank.

The cereus had a wierd scent to it. Not unpleasant nor particularly pleasant, though it was kinda nice. But it wasn't strong at all. I basically had to smush my nose up to it, and so did my friend who is holding the flower in some of the pics. Maybe we humans are not ment to smell it.
Nice looking Phal, but its a shame it wont keep opening.
I didn't know that red phals needed more light to bloom better.
I'll post some pics tonight of my T. ionantha in bloom.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

MAN ! That Night Blooming Cereus is effin Awesome!!!

SappyHucks, wut are those 2 Orchids???

The First is a Phalanopseus Im sure but that second one Im unsure on Colmanara , Oncidium >????


Anyways this guy finally bloomed for me !
Colmanar Wildcat Bobcat!


















Im gonna try to get pix of a few of my Begonias blooming if I can I know theres atleast 2 blooming.

Todd


----------



## Guest

Cool orchid freak!

Ok, here is an update on my little Tillie. It bloomed, and I checked out the plant. Three more blooms on the way.


----------



## SappyHucks

Dartfrogfreak said:


> SappyHucks, wut are those 2 Orchids???
> 
> The First is a Phalanopseus Im sure but that second one Im unsure on Colmanara , Oncidium >????


Todd...

I have had these two for 4 or 5 years and the first is a Phalanopseus but the second one... I have no clue. When I got it, the tag said "yellow orchid"

I'll post if on an orchid forum and see if anyone can name it.

Craig


----------



## Frogtofall

*Codonanthe sp. (Gesneriad)*


----------



## Dendrobait

Cute little flower that one is Antone. Any idea where this sp. originates?


----------



## Frogtofall

Dendrobait said:


> Cute little flower that one is Antone. Any idea where this sp. originates?


They come from South America as far as I know.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Aeschynanthus sp.*









*Alsobia sp.*









These aren't my plants but I took the pictures. Does it still count? :lol:


----------



## SappyHucks

new blooms!


----------



## SappyHucks

From outside


----------



## pigface

One of my orchids finally bloomed this is my Maxillaria uncata .










I got another shroom on my one orchid , this is the 3rd one that has popped up on this mount .










My Masdevallia floribunda started to shoot out another bud but it hasn't bloomed yet though .


----------



## Guest

Woo-hoo!! Exciting stuff!! I love this thread!


----------



## Grassypeak

This is Dendrobium concinnum. The flower is actually blooming from the under side of the frond (for want of a better descriptive) 

This is a miniature. The flower is about the size of a dried pea.


----------



## Frogtofall

Nice Dendrobium Chris. Looks like someone needs to rake the yard... :lol:


----------



## Grassypeak

Frogtofall said:


> Nice Dendrobium Chris. Looks like someone needs to rake the yard... :lol:


That was done on Monday! :shock: We have a lot of trees. I could probably clean the gutters every day between now and Christmas!

Thanks for the complement. This Dendrobium is a little weird. It has these wiry roots (not fleshy like most Dendros that I’m familiar with) and it always seems to look kind of crappy. I have a cutting from this plant in my leuc viv and it looks crappy in there as well. :?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Heres a few Pics of my Begonias blooming,

Begonia Withalacoochie


















I dont have an ID for this canetype begonia but here is a pic of the bloom








heres a pic of the plant









Heres another Begonia I got in bloom the other day at the Begonia Society meeting. I forgot to write the name down tho  and unfortuneately it was very sensitive and due to some jostling it lost many of the petals 


















Enjoy!

Chris that Dendrobium is amazing ! Have any extra offsets??? PM me if ya do !


Todd


----------



## Guest

Same old same old, but better pics 
Dorstenia in my 55 gallon tank:

















And Tacca (bat plant)


----------



## Guest

So this








is what happens to this










when it gets fertilized. Thats the mini bat plant!

In my orchidarium:
This Masdevallia floribunda








and this is Phalaenopsis 'Mini Mark' Holm


----------



## c'est ma

Fascinating seed production on the bat, and I'm a huge fan of those mini phals! What a beautiful flower. Sweet Masde, too...


----------



## Grassypeak

Todd, Thanks for the complement. Sorry, no extras on the Dendro, but it can be purchased at AndysOrchids.com. It’s nice to see someone with such an interesting collection of begonias. If you are interested in B. species Equador (see this)

let me know.

Cesar, Nice stuff, as usual.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

*Orchid blooms*

Here are some of my orchids that are blooming right now I have many more in spike and will post when open enjoy!
Dendrobium cuthbertsonii








Pleurothallis brighamii 








Masdevallia floribunda 








Pleurothallis tribuloides








Papperitzia lieboldii


----------



## harrywitmore

Corytoplectris cutucuensis









I believe this is Aeschynanthus pulchar









Columnea hybrid


----------



## reggorf

*guzmania and begonia bloom*


























i bought this plant at walmart on clearance for $2.50 because i thought it was neat. i had no idea that it was going to bloom. what an awesome surprise. the bloom is actually a really neat shade of purple. the flash may have washed it out a bit.
the begonia vine blooms a lot and grows so fast.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Regorf the first 2 pics are of Tillandsia Cyanea
Nice find BTW


And wut Begonia vine is that ???


Nice orchids Andy!!!
Where did you find such Beauties ???


Harry are those a sorta Lipstick plant ???
There are very nice !


Chris Thanx!
not sure if you saw my thread but these 3 blooming begonias were only a fraction of my collection. To be honest I believe I NEED a Greenhouse at this point!

Anybody know where I can get an inexpensive Greenhouse Kit ??? Like under a few hundred $$$ Please PM me if ya do!


Todd


----------



## reggorf

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Regorf the first 2 pics are of Tillandsia Cyanea
> Nice find BTW
> 
> 
> And wut Begonia vine is that ???
> 
> 
> Anybody know where I can get an inexpensive Greenhouse Kit ??? Like under a few hundred $$$ Please PM me if ya do!
> 
> 
> Todd


thanks for the plant ID. there wasn't a tag on it and i wasn't sure exactly what it was. the begonia vine i have i thought looked like the Begonia Withalacoochie also on page 15 of this thread but my husband informed me that they are not the same. i am not sure what the name of the vine is. i will see if i have any pics of the whole thing tomorrow and post it.

i have actually been looking into some greenhouse kits. they have a few on walmart.com for relatively cheap.


----------



## Guest

Delete please


----------



## harrywitmore

Yes Aeschynanthus are also known as Lipstick Plants. Columnea and Nematanthus are known as Goldfish Plants. Common names drive me nuts since they are used to describe many different plants.
There are a number of hoop greenhouses to be had at very inexpensive prices. I imagine you could build a 16x20 for around $500. The problem and expense is heating them. I heat all mine (2) with propane and it can get pricey in the cold months here in NC. I now have wood backup in the larger greenhouse and it's great but allot of work.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

*Greenhouses*

Harry thanx,

I believe heating wont be the issue here in Texas atleast not often

however keeping it cool will be as regular Summer Temps can hit 110 from wut Ive been told as well as wut Ive seen this first summer here.

How much Effect do ya think that will have on the plants or with regular watering in the summmers will it be ok without heating ???



Sorry for Hijacking

Mods could you possibly post this to a new thread ???


Thanx Todd


----------



## pigface

Here are a couple of things blooming I found this week 
Masdevallia floribunda








Maxillaria uncata , this has been constantly blooming for about 3 weeks now . 








one of my tillys 









not actually blooming but I have a load of broms pupping now 
one of my neo midgets









and I forget names of the rest


----------



## c'est ma

Nice plants & nice pics, Mark. I love the light play in the second- & third-to-last brom shots.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here's another orchid that I have in bloom.
Enjoy
Andy
Restrepia elegans


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone! Great photos you guys!
I can't help but notice how much more purple my Masdie floribunda is compared to yours. Is it possible I mixed the name up? I know its either an M. floribunda, M. barleana, M. rolfina, or M. tovarensis (something like that).
I really like that Tilly you got there reggorf! I have one just like that, but I got it with an old inflorescence. I hope it blooms for me again. THat is one nice blue color.

Ain't this a FANTASTIC thread???!!!!!


----------



## reggorf

Khamul1of9 said:


> I really like that Tilly you got there reggorf! I have one just like that, but I got it with an old inflorescence. I hope it blooms for me again. THat is one nice blue color.
> 
> Ain't this a FANTASTIC thread???!!!!!


i just stumbled across it at walmart. is it going to get more blooms on it or just the one? i really want to go back and get some more. it was $2.50! can't beat that. 

i love having somewhere to post all my pictures!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Like most all broms, Tillies only bloom once.


----------



## Guest

Oh yea, I ment I hope it blooms again on its new pup which is almost full grown.


----------



## rattler_mt

a Pleurothallus species(need to start writing down the names off the tags so i have them next to the computer :? )









i have another Pleurothalus sending up 3 or 4 spikes as well as more flower spikes on my Masdevallia floribunda........will post pics when they bloom


----------



## Guest

Nice one!!!!!!
I love them little minis!


----------



## reggorf

*walmart specials*

here are my 2 walmart specials. $2.50 each. i keep getting little purple flowers on the first one. the black spot is an old bloom. you can see another new bloom coming out to the left of the black spot. obviously, to the far left is what it looks like in full bloom. our new super blues fight for a spot in the middle of this plant. there are actually two frogs sitting together in the picture. the red one is not actually blooming but i think it is pretty.


----------



## harrywitmore

The second picture is of a Guzmania inflorescence which will pop out small flowers at the top once it matures some.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Masdevallia herradurae*


----------



## c'est ma

How exotic looking! Love how those Masdes can have so many inflorescences at once!


----------



## Guest

Antone that is nice!!!! But I got one in my orchidarium/vivarium to beat yours. Hehe!! :twisted: 
It just bloomed on me yesterday, and I will have the picture up tonight.


----------



## Guest

Got my Slc. 'Mini Beau' to bloom in my orchidarium. Im just glad my tree frog didn't trample it. Hehe










I finally got a Catt type to bloom in my vivariums!!!


----------



## c'est ma

Sweet! That's a very pretty one. Love those catt lips.


----------



## Frogtofall

BAH! Cesar, I though you had a Mas to beat mine, not a Catt. Cheater!

:wink:


----------



## gary1218

Almost.....................maybe by tomorrow


----------



## c'est ma

Beautiful colors! What species brom is that?


----------



## gary1218

Sorry Diane, but you got me. It was one of those 10 gallon specials from Antone. Hopefully he'll pop in here and let us know what it is.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Looks like either a Canastropus or an Aechmea type to me .

On another note Gary that subtrate looks waaaaaaaaaaay tooo wet.
You may wanna suction some of it out before it rots yur plants away

Cesar nice catt. you give me hope for the 2 I bought yesterday for my pumilio hex 



Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

gary1218 said:


> Sorry Diane, but you got me. It was one of those 10 gallon specials from Antone. Hopefully he'll pop in here and let us know what it is.


 :mrgreen: 

It was labeled wasn't it? Its Aechmea recurvata var. benrathii.


----------



## gary1218

Frogtofall said:


> gary1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Diane, but you got me. It was one of those 10 gallon specials from Antone. Hopefully he'll pop in here and let us know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> It was labeled wasn't it? Its Aechmea recurvata var. benrathii.
Click to expand...

I was supposed to read the label?????????????????????? :shock:


----------



## rain-

The only plant that's flowering in the terrariums right now is _Peperomia prostrata_, prayer plant bloomed a while ago and some of the mosses have capsules. _Lindernia rotundifolia_ blooms in my aquarium and _Bacopa caroliana_ is about to bloom.

_Lindernia rotundifolia_:









And then some pictures I took some time ago, all these growing from my aquarium:

Morning Glory:









Painted Nettle:









Prayer Plant:









Sword Plant:


----------



## Guest

Ontop of having GORGEOUS Pictures :shock: ! You have really nice plants! Can you tell us, or maybe just me, more about that Lindernia and Bacoba. I'm not familiar with those species.
 

Is the sword plant Amazon sword? If so fantastic job! How did you keep it happy enough to make it bloom?

Oh, and what camera are you using/lense? Thanks!


----------



## gary1218

Dartfrogfreak said:


> On another note Gary that subtrate looks waaaaaaaaaaay tooo wet.Todd


Relax Todd. You can't tell from the pic but the broms are not planted in the substrate. They're actually mounted on a piece of driftwood.

Plus the tank is drilled with a bulk head for draining. I think I had just sprayed down the tank which is why it probably looks too wet


----------



## rain-

Oh, thank you for your kind words. 

_Lindernia rotundifolia_ is a stem plant, not that common, but can be found from aquarium stores once in a while, and doesn't have a common name, it belongs to family Scrophulariaceae and is from Asia. Looks like this when grown underwater and like this when grown emersed. It's easy plant grown both ways and might grow a wee bit too fast. 

_Bacopa caroliniana_ (I typoed in my last post, sorry about that), family Scrophulariaceae, is an American bog plant, larger than _L. rotundifolia_, but looks alike. And is a common aquarium plant. The plant smells like lemon, one of the common names is Lemon Bacopa.  It's just as easy as Lindernia and is good for both ponds and other areas of the viv, or growing from the water feature and spreading to other parts of the viv. Emersed with flower, and grown underwater.

The sword plant is most likely _Echinodorus palaefolius_, I gave it lots of bottom ferts, water column ferts, CO2, light and love and it outgrew my aquarium (it reached 75 cm height my aquarium being just 30 cm high). A really beautiful, but large plant for large aquariums. Could actually do well in a viv if it was high enough.

The Lindernia picture was taken with Canon EOS 350D and 60mm macro lens, the others with my old and faithful Canon Powershot A80. The A80 is so easy to carry with me at all times since it's so small, but it can't beat the DSLR.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Pleurothallis grobyi*



















This particular plant actually has about 7 spikes but this spike is the only one with open flowers. They are supposed to be fragrant but I can't fit my head into the viv to smell them. :lol:


----------



## rain-

Use a long straw and breathe through your nose using it as an extension.  

Really pretty flowers. You sure have lots of cool stuff.


----------



## Frogtofall

rain- said:


> U*se a long straw and breathe through your nose using it as an extension.*
> 
> Really pretty flowers. You sure have lots of cool stuff.


I'm actually gonna try that. Haha.

You have cool stuff too! I wish I had some of those mosses. I'd like to try them on Tree Fern.


----------



## rain-

Boy, I wish I could be there to see it.  I hope it works and the scent is worth the trouble.

PM:d you about the mosses.


----------



## Guest

Rain!! Thanks for the explanations! I have two Amazon swords in my little pond in my 55 gallon vivarium. I hope they flower someday. I am however afraid to use fertilzers with my animals around, so frog, fish, and snail poo will have to do for now.
Thanks for the name of the camera. I will look into it!

Anotone, I can just imagine you trying to fit your head in the viv, :lol:


----------



## c'est ma

Satu, those are gorgeous pics (as always, from you!). Any chance of giving us a look at your whole aquarium?


----------



## rain-

Khamul1of9: I'm sure the poop will be enough eventually, I hope the swords will bloom for you soon, the flowers are pretty. 

Diane, thank you.  This is a whole tank picture of my larger tank (well, it's small, only 38 gallons), I already sold it, but I kept most of the plants and trasferred them to two small ones (14 gallons each), they are a mess, so I've just taken plant photos and not any full tank pictures. I should first rearrange the plants so they'd look decent. But this was the 38 gallons in June:










And here's the whole setup (picture was taken only a bit after I set the tank up, so it looks just about as bad as my small tanks now). And here's a poor picture of the surface (December, 2005) and another one (May, 2006).


----------



## Dendrobait

Great looking viv! Has a tropical garden feel to it


----------



## c'est ma

Oh, Satu, those are _so_ beautiful. I had not run into the concept of continuing the planted effect up the back wall like that--it's certainly a stunning effect! I appreciate the early shot of how it was put together--very helpful. (I think it looked great then, too.)

Those red stripey guys are shrimp, right? What a nice accent. Were there any other critters in the aquarium?


----------



## Guest

:shock:
Amazing tank!!!!! Amazing! I love it!


----------



## Grassypeak

This is Neoregelia ampullacea 'Midget' in my leuc tank.


----------



## rain-

Oh, thank you. I was really pleased with the tank myself too. 

The plants are in 3 different areas above the surface. First there's the aquatic plants growing out of the water above the surface, then there's aquatic and house plants growing in the middle roots in the water and other parts above the water line and then there's the house plants growing behind the tank in regular pots, some of them grew towards the water (Creeping Fig, Microsorum sp. fern, _Soleirolia soleirolii_, Golden Pothos) and the new parts started growing the same way as the middle part plants did (roots in the water). All the plants seem to appreciate the moisture rising from the aquarium, but I also misted them once a day just when the lights turned off (so the water droplets wouldn't act as small magnifying glasses and burn holes to the leaves). 

I did dream of a large combined aquarium and vivarium (aquarium in the front and vivarium at the back, I suppose it's a paludarium then), but back then I thought that the darts wouldn't be able to handle the large water volume and would drown.


----------



## kingsnake56

My christmas cactus is blooming :lol:


----------



## nyfrogs

my midget is also blooming


----------



## Guest

kingsnake56 said:


> My christmas cactus is blooming :lol:


You gotta show us. Mine hasn't bloomed in 3 years!

Nice one Chris!!! None of my broms have bloomed in over a year.


----------



## costaricalvr12

> Mine hasn't bloomed in 3 years!


 Mine bloomed for years... Sadly it died this year and I don't have any pics of it .


----------



## RGB

I have two that usually bloom but haven't started yet. I'll post some pics when they do Cesar.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Sophronitis cernua*









There are another 2 blooms coming right behind this one.


----------



## c'est ma

That's one of my favorite orchid colors!


----------



## Frogtofall

Its the neatest thing b/c you see all this lush green in the viv and then BAM! Bright orange/red. So nice.


----------



## Guest

That is sooooo freakin' cool! I have one of these in my orchidarium right now. Its still developing a new growth. I hope it blooms for me. :? 

The growth now is much bigger:


----------



## c'est ma

Frogtofall said:


> Its the neatest thing b/c you see all this lush green in the viv and then BAM! Bright orange/red. So nice.


Yeah, it reminds me of how my Man Creeks stand out! Very similar.


----------



## Grassypeak

kingsnake56 said:


> My christmas cactus is blooming :lol:


Doesn’t that make it a thanksgiving cactus?  :wink:


----------



## randfp

*Neoregelia dungsiana* in bloom.


----------



## *GREASER*

Heres a nice spiral ginger flower.


----------



## Grassypeak

Nice, 

Can you tell us a little about spiral ginger?


----------



## Guest

Nice one Randie, I can't get over these brom flowers!  
I've never heard of spiral ginger flowers. Nice. Do you keep those in you dart setup?


----------



## rattler_mt

Pleurothallis quadrifida(i think) was in my mantella tank till i put them in a 10 and this branch wouldnt fit. since i didnt want to sterilize it and start over in a new tank i figured i would just grow orchids on it and not have it in a frog tank.


----------



## Guest

Awesome pices of drift wood!!! Awesome orchid! How long have those orchids been growing on it?


----------



## rattler_mt

the one thats blooming has been on there a year or so, the other two have been there about 6 weeks.


----------



## Guest

Found this one in bloom today. I was soo happy!
Its a Phaleanopsis lobbii from Andy's orchids.


----------



## Frogtofall

Sweet Phal. lobii. The flower looks similar to Bulbo. lasiochilum. Awesome.

Rattler, that Pleuro. is sweet.


----------



## c'est ma

Cesar,

That's a Phal? Wow! I've never quite seen one like that. What a cool lip! Sweet plant !

rattler_mt: 



Khamul1of9 said:


> Awesome pices of drift wood!!! Awesome orchid!


 Ditto! That looks so fantastic. Makes me want to run right out and try something similar.


----------



## Guest

By the way, I keep that one inside my 55 gallon vivarium. It definetly festoons the place


----------



## Grassypeak

Very nice Cesar, 

I’ve got one of those as well. I didn’t even expect it to bloom being that it is so small. It’s almost as big as yours though, so I’ll have to keep my eyes on it. I also have P. gibbosa, which has similar flowers. I decided to try these after Diane proved me wrong about viv Phals. :wink: So far so good.



Phal. gibbosa









Phal. lobii (Center of shot)


----------



## Guest

OOOO! I want a Phal gibossa!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Episcia 'Silver Skies'*


----------



## Guest

Coool!!!! Thats nice! How big is the plant?


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> Coool!!!! Thats nice! How big is the plant?


This particular Episcia is a dwarf variety. The biggest leaf is approx. the size of half dollar coin.


----------



## c'est ma

Grassypeak said:


> I decided to try these after Diane proved me wrong about viv Phals.


Aack! One experience doesn't make a proof, Chris...  

Pretty plant pics!

Antone--another nice red flower! What family are Episcias?


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks Diane. Episcias are in the Gesneriaceae family. Cousins to Lipstick plant, African violet, Columnea etc.


----------



## c'est ma

Thanks!


----------



## Grassypeak

Antone, 

What is the little Vanda looking orchid in the background of that last shot?

Also I started your begonia (difficult little begonia) yesterday. With any luck it will be ready to ship when spring comes.


----------



## harrywitmore

Just found this Bulbophyllum rufinum flowering in the greenhouse. Forgot I had it.


----------



## Frogtofall

Grassypeak said:


> Antone,
> 
> What is the little Vanda looking orchid in the background of that last shot?
> 
> Also I started your begonia (difficult little begonia) yesterday. With any luck it will be ready to ship when spring comes.


That Vanda looking thing is a NOID orchid from a friend. I guess this species is endemic to the Philippines but we have not been able to get a Genus on it. It looks like a mini Vanda or something. Haha.

Nice Bulbo Harry!


----------



## harrywitmore

A few more:
Columnea 'Carnival'









Aeschynanthus Hybrid









Aeschynanthus longicaulis. Looks like a Praying Mantis









xCodonanthe


----------



## Guest

Amazing plants Harry! I really like that Bulbo.

Chris, Antone, that Vanda looking guy kinda looks like an Angreacum.
If not, look into Mini Vandaceous orchids. There was one a few months ago I found on various websites. It was a mini Vanda, and now I don't remember its genus name at all  :evil: 
If not then it could be a Schoenorchis?
Or an Ascocenda


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> Amazing plants Harry! I really like that Bulbo.
> 
> Chris, Antone, that Vanda looking guy kinda looks like an Angreacum.
> If not, look into Mini Vandaceous orchids. There was one a few months ago I found on various websites. It was a mini Vanda, and now I don't remember its genus name at all  :evil:
> If not then it could be a Schoenorchis?
> Or an Ascocenda


I don't believe Angraecum are found in the Philippines. I think its too big for a Schoenorchis and I'm not sure where those are found either. I'll keep digging. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Angraecum are from Madagascar. :wink: 
It kinda looks like a young terete Vanda but you really need to wait till it flowers. There are so many orchids that vegetatively are similar and there are many monopodial orchids in that region.
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Actually I take back the terete vanda to large for a Schoenorchis maybe a
Darwinara they are smaller or maybe like Khamul1of9 stated a Ascocenda.
Andy


----------



## Guest

Ooops sorry, didn't read the Phillipines part.


----------



## *GREASER*

Grassypeak said:


> Nice,
> 
> Can you tell us a little about spiral ginger?


 I have only gotten one flower from them and it was a while back. But it does very well in my tanks, in tanks with both good lighting and bad. It comes in two sizes. One stays small enough for 10gs and another that fits in taller tanks. I would highly recomend it. The leaves make nice places for frogs to climb in. My Quins love sitting on them.


----------



## Guest

Greaser, thats too cool of a plant. I can't believe it will do well in high and low lighting and it comes in small sizes. The only thing that would make it even better is if it does well in the moist soil that you often find in vivariums. Does it? :lol:


----------



## *GREASER*

Khamul1of9 said:


> The only thing that would make it even better is if it does well in the moist soil that you often find in vivariums. Does it? :lol:



yeah it does great in vivs. I have the short stuff in my 10g retic tank and the taller kind in my 30g cube Quin tank.


----------



## Frognut

Just thought I would post some pics of what is now in bloom!


----------



## Frogtofall

So what is it Scott??? Its very nice.


----------



## Frognut

Antone:
I lost track of the name of this one, but its a smaller orchid. The Viv is quite grown in now, here is a pic of it when first planted

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest

its beautiful!! Congrats! Do you think its some sort of miniature oncidium?


----------



## *GREASER*




----------



## Guest

Nice ones Greaser!


----------



## c'est ma

Such sweet orchids, both of you! Not only the flowers, but the plants look so well established as well!


----------



## *GREASER*

c'est ma said:


> Such sweet orchids, both of you! Not only the flowers, but the plants look so well established as well!


Thanks. Those are the first two orchids I ever worked with. After doing so well with those I have since started a small collection. I took my time getting into them and it paid off. But it isnt nearly as hard as some people might think.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to invite you all to see my galleries:
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/ga ... albums.php

I hope you can all view them without having to register. Not that I don't want you to become a member of orchidboard, cause I do 
Let me know.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

No personal galleries only veiwable by registered users



Ha luckily I am a registered user 


Todd


----------



## MartyA

Hey, guess ill add a few more pics;




























These are of my L Discolor


----------



## MartyA

Oops one more, Masdavillia White.


----------



## Guest

WoW, that Ludisia is gorgeous! Mine is just about to bloom in my orchidarium. I hope the buds open up tomorrow.
Oh yea, and nice Masdie too.  
I love that white Masdie!


----------



## Guest

I think this link to my gallery will work:
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/ga ... &ppuser=25


----------



## housevibe7

That one worked... You have some gorgeous plants in there.


----------



## c'est ma

Sweet galleries, Cesar! That was fun!


----------



## cbreon

this post was amazing!!! Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Guest

Yea this is a really really long post. Fun though!!!! I think I might be able to post some Ludisia discolor in bloom pics tomorrow. Its in one of my 20 Long Verticals


----------



## reggorf

*bloomin' brom*










this is a very small brom(not sure of the name of it), but it had a ton of little flowers in it.


----------



## Guest

Very nice. I wish mine would bloom.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Cesar your gallery is great...

I really should become more active on that board


On an odd note .... Wuts yur avatar on there looks wicked :twisted: 




Todd


----------



## Frogtofall

*Cynanchum marnierianum*


----------



## Guest

What the H E double hockey sticks is that? Looks CooL!!!

Todd, my Avatar is Tindomul, or the Witch King of Angmar. You know the guy who stabbed Frodo in the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Guest

Here is my Ludisia discolor. It's been developing for a few months now, but today was the first full bloom. Can't wait till they all bloom!


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> What the H E double hockey sticks is that? Looks CooL!!!


Cynanchum is a genus in the Asclepiadaceae family. Cousins to Dischidia, Hoya, Ceropegia etc. They are really weird freakin' plants. No leaves, just stems. They are supposed to be a greenish brown color but mine are red b/c of the light. I haven't watered it in like... a month I think at least. They like it dry.

I think the petals still need to separate and lay flat.


----------



## c'est ma

Love those weirdos, Antone! Post another pic if it opens up!


----------



## Grassypeak

C’mon, it’s a stick for Pete’s sake! :? 


:wink:


----------



## harrywitmore

I have recently got into Bulbos and here's Bulbophyllum Fantasia


----------



## Grassypeak

Wow!


----------



## Guest

:shock: 
Cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RGB

I got my first Orchids the other day and my Haraella odorata is already blooming. I can't get over how tiny it is:


----------



## c'est ma

Wow, look at that face!


----------



## Guest

I thought it was very cute.


----------



## Guest

Here is a new look at that Ludisia discolor. 
Its a nice orchid I would think!


----------



## Grassypeak

Yes Cesar,

Very nice! I don’t know why people say that it has insignificant little whit flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall

Chris, I thought that comment referred to Macodes petola? Either way, that is a nice set of flowers Cesar.

Here's one I have no clue what it is...










The flower smells like grape Nehi soda tastes. Kinda nice.


----------



## Grassypeak

You’re probably right Antone. 

That’s a furry little bugger you got there. Cool


----------



## Frogtofall

Grassypeak said:


> You’re probably right Antone.
> 
> That’s a furry little bugger you got there. Cool


It'd be cooler if I knew what it was. Haha.


----------



## Grassypeak

Is it the kind of thing that you can propagate vegetatively? It’s hard to see the morphology from the photo?


----------



## Guest

I like it.
Looks like a _Trichotosia gracilis_. Very nice.


----------



## harrywitmore

Good call I think you are correct.


----------



## Frogtofall

So my orchid assumption (in my head) was right. Thank you Cesar!


----------



## harrywitmore

Well here's something I have had for years but never knew what it was. The flower (actually an inflorescence) gets larger than seen here. It grows upright and I suspect it could be an epiphyte since it like to crawl around on any substrate but it could also jut behave that way. Nonetheless I like this plant and I believe it would do well in a viv since it lived and flowered on my mist table for 2 years with not soil.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest

That is too cool. I haven't got the slightless clue what that is. Very cool!
Is it tropical or something like that?


----------



## harrywitmore

It is tropical. It may grow well outside in the summer but I have only grown it in the greenhouse and it likes to be wet but not soggy.


----------



## RGB

Merry Christmas!



















I'm still figuring out the Macro on my Christmas present!


----------



## Guest

Very nice Christmas Cactus! Mine has me so frustrated :evil:


----------



## RGB

Thanks Cesar, it's actually two different plants. My secret is neglecting them. I always forget to water them and they are in a north facing window, but for some reason they bloom every Christmas for me.


----------



## Grassypeak

This is Phalaenopsis amabilis. We’ve had this plant since December of 2002. It gives us between four and seven flowers each year. It looks like we’ll get something like that this year. These blooms were open for Christmas. 










This plant loves to throw aerial roots. Much more so than any other Phal that we have.


----------



## harrywitmore

*OT*

If you have not been able to get Christmas cactus to flower it's most likely because it has not been allowed to cool down somewhat in the fall. I leave mine out till it is going to frost then bring it in. It almost immediately set flowers after that.


----------



## Guest

Nice one Chris: I got this phal to bloom this year:
http://www.bigleaforchids.com/phpBB2/vi ... php?t=2747

Harry,
Thanks. I can't leave put it out of doors in the summer/fall. I live in an apartment.
I've heard everything from putting it in the dark bathroom for a few weeks to drying it out, to making it cold. 
Will any of those tricks work, or only one of them???
Thanks


----------



## Grassypeak

Hey, Nice one Cesar! I like candy stripes. My oldest Phal is a multi floral candy stripe.
I have a Zygocactus that blooms every year without going outside. Where do you keep yours?


----------



## joeyo90

beautiful Phalaenopsis amabilis chris


----------



## c'est ma

Gorgeous Phals, Chris & Cesar!

Guess I might as well add some pics of mine. These are all hybrids I picked up several years ago from sale tables at local stores--the only one that's labeled is a hybrid of a Phal. hybrid & a Doritonopsis hybrid...I have 3 or 4 plants of the pink one, all keikis off the original purchase...


----------



## joeyo90

man i gotta get me some orchids :evil: very very nice diane


----------



## Grassypeak

Beautiful Diane, The second one looks like my amabilis. 

Diane and Cesar, could you guys please chime in on this thread. I know you both have some broms that are over a year in your vivs.


----------



## Guest

Grassypeak said:


> Hey, Nice one Cesar! I like candy stripes. My oldest Phal is a multi floral candy stripe.
> I have a Zygocactus that blooms every year without going outside. Where do you keep yours?


I keep mine in my living room next to one of my vivariums. It gets alot of direct light throughout the spring summer and early fall. And at this time of the year, its not getting any direct light at all.


----------



## Guest

Here is a new bloom in my 20 gallon long vivarium where I keep my pumilio.
its a bit different in structure from the other Tillandsia ionantha I have, so Im not sure if its the same species or not. Plus the colors are not as vibrant. You can compare this one to the other one on page 13 of this thread. Boy what a long thread!!


----------



## Grassypeak

Sorry Cesar, I can’t offer any help on the zygocactus. Mine gets water almost often enough, and sits in the same spot on our sun porch all year long. That room cools off faster than the rest of the house, so the plants out there are exposed to cooler temps in the winter. Once in a blue moon I fertilize with the same fertilizer I use on my orchids (MSU type). Mine blooms just shy of Thanksgiving, and then again sometime before spring. Sometimes we even get a bloom or two during the summer.

Nice T. ionantha, by the way.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Chris, believe it or not, you seem to have helped my with my cactus prob. The more exposed they are to northern climate conditions, the better. My apartment wont allow this. It gets too hot in winter, lights are on longer in the night, and in the summer, ac makes it stay relatively cool, but not bloom cool.  Coupled with lots more sunlight.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Bulbophyllum monoliforme*









Not the greatest picture b/c its taken through the glass. I don't want to move it b/c its growing really well in its spot. At least you can see how tiny it is. The plant to the left is Peperomia prostrata for size comparison.


----------



## Guest

Nice one!! Very cool!


----------



## Groundhog

*To Khamul*

GREAT pics!

You have Anubias AND Haraella flowering in the same tank at thesame time?

We should start an an army of superbeings, (or at least be granted 2 1/2 votes to everyone else's 1)... :wink: 

How do you grow these? I have better luck with Anubias, as I do not plant it; rather I grow it on wood in the water basin. Grows SLOW--but eventually gets big in a viv. 

How do you grow these?

--George


----------



## Groundhog

*Quick note on Cacti*

I actually forgot my Rhipsalidopsis (Easter cactus) ouside this year (fell behind a shelf  ). Endured 3 nights of freezing weather, 2 of these well into the twenties.

NOT A SCRATCH. Took it inside 2 weeks ago, did not water for 24 hours. Is now putting out new growth all over da place. 

Of course, I would not recomend this, though :shock: 

G


----------



## harrywitmore

This is Costus cuspidatus. It's a small growing species relative to most of the Genus. It gets about 8" tall and produces many growing points. Flowers in low light. May be worth trying in a lager vivaria. Been flowering all winter long.


----------



## Guest

Nice flower!!! 
Groundhog,
I have Anubias in a few of my tanks. I've noticed that Anubias like many other aroids don't take well to high light levels. Their leaves get brown edges, and turn a light green color. I grow them with roots right in the water and buried under substrate. Don't burry the stems. 
Haraella I like to have mounted on sticks near the top of the tank, but close to a misting nozzle or where I can easily mist it by hand. If it gets too dry, it will drop its blooms, buds, and even its spikes.


----------



## Grassypeak

Antone,

Holy C$#p!!!!!!! That is awesome!!! What are the chances of getting a piece of that as a freebee in my next order :wink:  . Really, that is just too cool! I received my package by the way. Too many house guests to open it though. Hopefully I can open it when the kids go for their naps.

Ground Hog,
(What’s your name?) Was the Rhipsalidopsis up against the house? That may have helped protect the cactus. Have you really had temps down into the 20s? I probably live less than 15 miles north east of you, and I don’t remember having a frost yet (we are close to the sound though). I still have some Tillandsias outside. This fall I noticed that my ball moss and my Spanish moss had scale on them, so I left them outside. They are still green, and actually look pretty good.

As for Anubias, I used to keep a few in a 75 gallon tank that was almost half full of water. There was a 1” gap in the glass cover that spanned the front of the tank. This kept the front glass clear as long as the lights were on. The Anubias were mounted on lava rock above the water line. They did really well in that tank. As I remember the temp was 80 F and there were two 40 watt bulbs and two 20 watt bulbs over the tank. My thought is that Anubias can take the light as long as the humidity is very high. I have a little A. nana in my leuc viv. It is mounted on a piece of ghost wood above the surface of the pool. So far it only has one tiny leaf (it went through a harsh bleaching after coming out of an aquarium). 

Harry,
Nice Flower!


----------



## harrywitmore

Chris, you are saying that in New York it has not frosted yet where you live. We had a very cold late November early December and temps were 15f here at night for a few days. We've had many freezes.
I have had some Aechmea overwinter here in a pile of leaves. Didn't notice them.


----------



## Grassypeak

Harry, I could be wrong. I’ve been so busy lately that I may have missed a frost or two. As far as I can remember we’ve had one cold spell with maybe two weeks in the 30s. last night I was outside in jeans and a dress shirt and it was basically comfortable. The squirrels are running around here with skinny rat tails, so I’m forecasting a very mild winter. We currently have a dogwood blooming in the center of town and the forsythia aroung here had a half hearted blooming about two weeks ago.


----------



## harrywitmore

Dendrochilum longibulbon










A very nice mini.


----------



## Grassypeak

Very nice Harry, Is it viv appropriate?


----------



## harrywitmore

Chris I think it would be an excellent subject. I just got it so I haven't tried but it is really small. The inflorescence is about 1"


----------



## Grassypeak

Cool, any scent?


----------



## harrywitmore

None that my smeller could pick up. I will ask Linda, my wife, when she gets home to try. She can smell the slightest scent and I can't.


----------



## Grassypeak

That’s funny  . I’ve got a phal that smells wonderful. When the sun hits the blossoms, I can smell them from half a room away. My wife swears it has no scent at all.


----------



## zBrinks

Oncidium cheirophorum


----------



## Guest

All these cute orchids are killing my pockets!! I want them all!!!
Nice ones guys!


----------



## Grassypeak

Phalaenopsis Hybrid, Brother Lawrence X Taipei Gold
Acquired 8-7-3. If this flower didn’t smell so good, I would have given this plant away long ago. It doesn’t bloom every year and when it does the flowers are not plentiful. When the sun hits it though, the fragrance is one of the best that I’ve ever smelled.


----------



## Guest

its only saving grace? Its gorgeous too!


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks Cesar, We may not see another bloom from this plant until 09 :? . It has two spikes at the moment. One that broke out of the leaf early last winter and then stopped, and the spike that this bloom is on. The spike from last winter recently grew three inches, but it appears to have stopped again :roll: . This plant is actually a cross generic hybrid with a Doritis. 

Zach, That Oncidium looks like it is in a viv :shock: . I thought all of the plants in that genus needed tons of light. Is it in a viv? If so did it spike in there? Really cool looking flowers.


----------



## harrywitmore

I neat Billbergia 'Hummels Fantasia' flower


----------



## zBrinks

It didnt spike in there, I recently brought it home after visiting Rob (littlefrog) at his greenhouse. He said it should do fine, and so far (2 whole weeks  ) it seems to be.


----------



## Guest

Harry, thats a really cool looking flower!


----------



## harrywitmore

Billbergia flowers are really cool but do not last long at all. This was a surprise to see coming. Thi one has never bloomed for me at all.


----------



## Grassypeak

Nice Harry, Some of those Billbergia hybrids are really wild looking. Got a picture of the plant?

Zach, Good luck with the Oncidium. What kind of light do you have over it? I’m very interested in how it does in your viv.


----------



## zBrinks

Im using an 85w LoA 6500K floodlight. The orchid is positioned direclty below it, about 6-8 inches away. All the broms are coloring up nicely so far. Ill post if the orchid doesnt make it.


----------



## harrywitmore

Chris, here's a pic of the plant. Not the best in the world and neither is the plant.


----------



## littlefrog

zBrinks said:


> It didnt spike in there, I recently brought it home after visiting Rob (littlefrog) at his greenhouse. He said it should do fine, and so far (2 whole weeks  ) it seems to be.


I've bloomed one of mine in a viv... It hasn't been there for more than a couple months though.


----------



## Grassypeak

Cool Harry, 

It looks little? How big is it?

Definitely interesting about the Oncidiums. I thought they would need way more light.


----------



## harrywitmore

It gets about 8-10"


----------



## Grassypeak

Nice, You wouldn’t want to sell me an offset would you?  While you have the knife out, I wouldn’t mind a N. compacta ‘small form’ offset either. :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore

I don't have compacta that I know of and the Billbergia will offset after it flowers so we'll have to wait for that but we can do some sort of trade at that point.


----------



## Grassypeak

Oh…The compacta 'small form' is on the Cloud Jungle website (o in stock  ), so I thought that meant you had it tucked away somewhere.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well I may have it. I need to do some looking. I have so many plants jammed in so many corners I really don;t know what I have. If I find one it's yours


----------



## Grassypeak

Wah Hooooo!!!


----------



## bluedart

Whoops! Posted in the wrong thread... forgot about this one. This is one of my "Miniature Trailing Violet"s... dunno the binomial.


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like a Chirita. Is that what it is?


----------



## harrywitmore

Nope this is an African Violet (Saintpaulia) There are many varieties of this Genus. The trailing hybrids seem to be the latest thing. There is a small growing Chirita that look similar. It;s C tamiana


----------



## Guest

I agree, Saintpaulia. Very nice! THough this one seems to have some very nice small leaves.


----------



## melissa68

Frogtofall said:


> *Bulbophyllum monoliforme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest picture b/c its taken through the glass. I don't want to move it b/c its growing really well in its spot. At least you can see how tiny it is. The plant to the left is Peperomia prostrata for size comparison.


Awesome, now who has them for sale? From what I understand, that is the smallest orchid in the world, right?

Melis


----------



## Frogtofall

Melis,

Not sure who has it for sale. I know I don't. :wink: 

Not the smallest in the world. I have another Bulbo. thats less than half the size of this one. UBER Tiny. Not ever sure if that one is the smallest or not.


----------



## Guest

Ok, I got this plant in October. Now its in bloom. Its an Allocasia x Amazonica hybrid, and the bloom is too cool!









































If I had a larger tank, I would put it in there. I love Aroids!!!


----------



## harrywitmore

Antone wrote:


> Melis,
> 
> Not sure who has it for sale. I know I don't.


Try Andy's Orchids. I know at least one persone that recently bought one from them.


----------



## reggorf

Our Lucidia Discolor finally bloomed. It got too tall for our 20 gallon high viv for our cobalts. so, we cut it off and stuck it in a pot of dirt. It continued to grow and got this bloom on top. It seemed like it took forever for these flowers to open up. I will try to post a pic when they all open up. The original plant that is still in the viv is getting some new growth on it and has actually started to grow a whole new plant about 2 inches away from the original.


----------



## Frogtofall

This was greenhouse grown but its sorta like a giant terrarium. :wink: 

*Pleurothallis quadrifida*


----------



## harrywitmore

Well I like it however it was grown. Orchids are going to send me to the poor house.


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> Well I like it however it was grown. Orchids are going to send me to the poor house.


I'll see ya when you get here. :wink:


----------



## c'est ma

LOL! Knowwhatchamean...

But, hey! I haven't rec'd any email notifications on this thread since page 25! (I suppose I may have gotten some notice I didn't catch, so DB has never "reminded" me again...) So, all who've posted on pp 25-present: Cool Flowers!  (Really. It's been fun catching up.) 

Chris, I'm afraid I can't be of much help with your brom thread. The only ones I've had for >1 year are crypts, growing "heretically" (i.e., epiphytically... ). When I get a chance, I'll check with my son, whose vivs have been set up much longer...That thread should turn into a great reference, though.


----------



## Guest

Nice Pluero's.
I can't believe this thread is so long. May it never end!


----------



## defaced

Some Billbergia Sp. that has a georgous bloom.


----------



## Frogtofall

Mike, that is awesome. Never seen flowers that vibrant from a Bilbergia.

I got some more today...

*Dischidia lancifolia*









*Dischidia vidalii* (When isn't it in bloom?)









*Begonia sp. U-189*


----------



## Guest

Guys, both of those are amazing!!! Antone, how much light does the dischidia need to bloom?
Thanks.


----------



## Frog10

Ill take those awesome plants off your hands if you don't need them.


----------



## phrakt

An _Epidendrum polybulbon_ 'Gold Country' that flowered 4 days ago. I didn't even notice the flowers until I had my face right in front of the plant:




















A _Vriesea bleherae_ about to flower in the same vivarium:


----------



## defaced

What do you think Antone, is this a match?

Billbergia saundersii


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> Guys, both of those are amazing!!! Antone, how much light does the dischidia need to bloom?
> Thanks.


Thanks Cesar. I'm not sure its triggered by light intensity. Truth be told, I haven't figured out exactly what causes them to flower. I've had mine flower in all sorts of conditions... Terrariums, shade, sun, stress, cool temps etc. I think it just depends on the plant and for some, the time of the year. Some seem to always be in bloom like Dischidia vidalii and some seem to NEVER bloom like D. major.

Mike, looks like a good match to me.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Antone,

For the rest of you
:drool: :drool:

I will have an orchid in the vivarium in bloom pic or two tonight. I've been waiting for this one to bloom for over a year.

Oooo suspence!


----------



## harrywitmore

Another Epidendron polybulbon.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here's a Sophronitis cernua and a Pleurothallis tribuloides in my large viv.
Andy


----------



## Guest

OK, here is my bloom for the day. It took me one year to bloom it after I almost killed it shortly following its arrival from Andy's Orchids. Totally my fault. I tried to grow this high and dry after I thought I didn't like the way it looked in my tank. Well I got over that sillyness, and put it in my 55 gallon tank. It took a year to recover, and finally its blooming!


----------



## Frogtofall

Cesar, I like the part where you tell us what kind of orchid it is. :? 


:wink:


----------



## defaced

> http://www.orchidboard.com/community/gallery/data/512/medium/*Cischwenifia_pusillia*-07_Medium_.JPG


----------



## Kev

My _Begonia "Tiger Kitten"_ just started blooming recently, I only really noticed the small flower this morning. Here is a pic of how it is at the moment:


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah Mike I know, just wanted to give him a hard time. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Oops, Cischwenfia pusillia.   Hehe.


----------



## defaced

You did a fine job! :lol:


----------



## housevibe7

Harry, those are GORGEOUS Epidendrons!


----------



## harrywitmore

Thank you Sarah.  I can't take credit since it was in spike when I recieved it from Andy's Orchids.


----------



## harrywitmore

This is Chirita tamiana. It's about the smallest of the genus and suitable for terrariums of any size. The plant is about 3-4" tall and makes a rosette of about 5-6"


----------



## c'est ma

Sweet, Harry--will you show us the foliage, too?


----------



## harrywitmore

I'll take a picture today but unfortunately the foliage doesn't look like much. Sort of like a African Violet.


----------



## harrywitmore

This one has been in variuos terrariums for 2 years and I have to admit has been neglected so it can hold it's own.
Lecanopsis Michelle Free Spirit









Here's a picture of the leaves on Chirita tamiana


----------



## Frogtofall

Got some more to share myself.

*Hoya obscura*
These blooms smell like cotton candy and bubblegum. The nectar tastes amazing too.









Foliage of H. obscura with a little help from the sun. 










*Dischidia minima*









*Aeschynanthus longicaulis*


----------



## c'est ma

Thanks, Harry. And boy, I love to see those unusual orchids!

Antone, are all hoyas so fragrant? I've got one that blooms sporadically--it has a wonderful scent, and that's usually how I realize it's in bloom. How cool that you tasted the nectar! That's never occurred to me...


----------



## Frogtofall

c'est ma said:


> Thanks, Harry. And boy, I love to see those unusual orchids!
> 
> Antone, are all hoyas so fragrant? I've got one that blooms sporadically--it has a wonderful scent, and that's usually how I realize it's in bloom. How cool that you tasted the nectar! That's never occurred to me...


As far as I know, *most* Hoya have fragrant blooms. Some not so pleasant though... I have one that I swear smells dead on like cat urine. :? 

I taste nectar from all the ones that smell good to me. Most of them taste awesome. Usually like liquid candy or something. I figure if the bees and birds like it, I might as well try it too! :lol:


----------



## harrywitmore

Some have none that I can detect but I'm sure some insect or animal can. Most of the ones that smell like urine are attractive to Butterflies or flies. Those that have a pleasant sent are normally Moths or bees. I have no idea what the pollinator of that particular Hoya is but I love the flower and leaves.


----------



## Guest

Amazing blooms for all of you. I love this thread. Just when you think you know all the blooming plants that can go in a viv, you guys show up with some more!!


----------



## c'est ma

Frogtofall said:


> I taste nectar from all the ones that smell good to me. Most of them taste awesome. Usually like liquid candy or something. I figure if the bees and birds like it, I might as well try it too! :lol:


Now I want to try it, too! 

Thanks again, Antone and Harry...and Cesar and Chris and all the plant enthusiasts who add so much to our knowledge & enjoyment of this hobby!


----------



## harrywitmore

Dendrobium anceps








Flowers are not fantastic but the growth habit is very interesting. I believe it would work nicely in a larger vertical vivarium. This one has stems that are about 8"-1' long. Very pendulous.


----------



## Guest

I love it Harry! Am I correct in assuming that it does not need a resting period? Intermediate lighting?


----------



## harrywitmore

I have always had this in shade. It is in bright shade at the moment. I have not intentionally let it rest by withholding water but it could have happened because it was dryer in the summer. I have had this plant for more than a year and it hasn't look like much till now. I can say one thing. It can take allot of neglect or at least mine can.


----------



## Guest

Got this NOID from Black Jungle. Not sure if it will survive in a viv, but it will fit! Its only about 3 inches tall, the spikes are 5 inches tall, and very stiff, almost woody. With some great flowers. 
Must be a Tolumnia, or Oncidium of somekind, no Fragrance though


----------



## Frogtofall

Nice orchid Cesar. The flowers are a bit girly though. :lol: 

All kidding aside, its nice. I agree that it must be a Tolumnia or some sort of Oncidium. Cool.


----------



## c'est ma

Very nice!


----------



## littlefrog

Equitant oncidium, (now called Tolumnia). Actually more likely a tolumnia crossed with rodricidium somewhere in the background, just based on the leaves.

I love these... I have a few equitants right now that have (and I am not making this up), 10 spikes in a 2.5" pot. Floriferous, weedy, and easy to grow.


----------



## Guest

THanks little frog!!!! Thanks Diane. Its a really nice addition to my Orchidarium.


----------



## bluedart

Here's an updated pic of that violet...










I've got a much larger one in another growtank that looks like it'll have about 7 blooms at once... pics to follow!


----------



## Guest

Alot of my blooming orchids are in my vivariums. :scratchhead: Maybe there is trend here?
hehe, anyways,
here are some of those blooms, including 1 non orchid.
_Haraella odorata_









_Ciscwenfia pusillia_ and _Tacca plantaginea _

















This one is in bloom again!
Phalaenopsis Mini Mark 'Holm'


----------



## Frogtofall

Great photos Cesar.


----------



## Grassypeak

Nice Cesar,

I really like that Mini Mark!


----------



## harrywitmore

I really like this thread. Just received this Pleurothallis loranthophylla and I got an added bonus of full bloom. It's a larger Pleurothallis and I'm not sure how it would do in a large viv.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Anoectochilus roxburghii*









Shot was taken through the glass so its a bit washed out.

Also, this thing was in spike for at least 1 full month before the blooms opened. I thought they'd never open!


----------



## zBrinks

(Tolumnia) Orchidom outstanding x tom's beauty



















That little basti to the right is either mad at me for taking pictures, or angry that I dint bring him any FFs. Probably the latter.

The flower fell off today/yesterday (3/2 - 3/3. Good long run though.


----------



## Guest

Nice Tolumnia. Let me know how long the flower lasts. The one on my Tolumnia only lasted a few days really.


----------



## zBrinks

It finally bloomed today, after what seemed like a couple weeks of waiting. Will post when its goose is cooked.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have a couple of unusual bromes coming into bloom. 

*Aechmea pineliana var minuta*









*Aechmea 'Pie in the Sky'*


----------



## Frogtofall

This is some kind of Aeschynanthus...


----------



## Raymond

Very nice Harry and Antone!


----------



## Frogtofall

This Macodes has a really interesting bloom. Never seen one quite like it. Sort of looks like a frog...
















:mrgreen:


----------



## thekidgecko

Wow, that is really neat antone, where can I get one!?!?!?!?

Lolz :lol: 

Nice frog/plants


----------



## Anoleo2

Wow, looks like you found a new species...what are you gonna call it?...Demacodes orchidium? :lol: 

Nice shot BTW.


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks for the compliments. I figured it would get a bit of a laugh. Now for some REAL flowers...

For size reference. The larger green leaves in the pic are the size of a US 
nickel.

*Bulbo*.









A better shot of the Anoe. from the other page...


----------



## *GREASER*

Hey Antone how rare is that neat little bulbo? Ive never seen any that small for sale. Is that more like trade only type plant.


----------



## raimeiken

rain- said:


> Painted Nettle:


what kind of plant is that with the tiny leaves?


----------



## Frogtofall

*GREASER* said:


> Hey Antone how rare is that neat little bulbo? Ive never seen any that small for sale. Is that more like trade only type plant.


That one? Not very. I have another one that makes that one look gigantic though which is hard to get. There is more than what you see. The dang moss keeps growing over the foliage. I have to take tweezers and pull it off every now and then. Heh.


----------



## Guest

You guys have some great blooms. Me I got the same old same old. I'm still gonna post it though 
Antone, nice little Bulbo!!! 
The Macodes rana is nice too.
Seriously though, that little frog is gorgeous. I need to get me some. In the future.


----------



## *GREASER*

Frogtofall said:


> *GREASER* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Antone how rare is that neat little bulbo? Ive never seen any that small for sale. Is that more like trade only type plant.
> 
> 
> 
> That one? Not very. I have another one that makes that one look gigantic though which is hard to get. There is more than what you see. The dang moss keeps growing over the foliage. I have to take tweezers and pull it off every now and then. Heh.
Click to expand...

I have seen some neat small stuff in blackjunles green house but I dotn think anything that small. But its hard to remember. Ill keep on the lookout.


----------



## Guest

I've got an _Anubias barteri_ in bloom, after a break of many many months.
















And a look at some of the Cyrpts surrounding it.









Also got an _Anthurium gracile_ yesterday. I hope to find a spot for it in one of my vivs, but its kinda big.

















The berries, not looking so good, but what the hay








The inflorescence
















The leaves seem to have a metallice blue sheen. Could be a chemical, oil, or natural, or God forbid cold damage. Yikes, what do you think?








And this leaf is a bit different with indentations.









The berries are the real show with this one, but another note of interest is that this plant is an epiphyte. It has roots covered in velamin, just like Phalaenopsis does.
Look at these roots, just like orchid roots.


----------



## Dendrobait

Beatiful Anthurium Khamul...how big is it? This is one plant on my want list.


----------



## Guest

This one spreads out to a good 15 inches wide, and the leaves are around 9 inches long. I think it might be vivarium doable. Hopefully.


----------



## Guest

*Micranthemum micranthemoides*

Took me for ever to ID this one, _Micranthemum micranthemoides_. Its a hitch hiker that some how ended up in my tank. So glad it did, it gorgeous ground cover.
Here it is in flower. You can't it well, but its there. The smallest flower in any of my vivs, that I have noticed anyhow.


----------



## Frogtofall

From what I CAN see, it looks pretty neat.


----------



## c'est ma

Tolumnia hybrid:



















(Darn, the nametag's too faded to read anymore!)


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous!!! Let me know how long they last. Mine didn't last long at all.

As for me, I got the same old same old. But double!
_Haraella odorata_ in my 20 gallon orchidarium


----------



## c'est ma

_What_ a gorgeous picture, Cesar! Man, that odorata sure does well for you!

I've had the _Tolumnia_ for 7 years, now...it doesn't bloom every year (my fault, not its) but when it does, it usually keeps sending out new spikes from further down the main spike, after the previous set of blooms falls...

I'll try to pay attention to it this year, time-wise...


----------



## Grassypeak

How often does that thing bloom Cesar :shock: ? 
I think I may order myself one of those when the weather clears up. Then again, maybe I can find one for sale next week at the NY Botanical Garden orchid show. 

You guys with the Tolumnias, beautiful! What is there culture like?

I’ve got a few Phals. In bloom right now.









Multi-floral hybrid. The name tag is buried in the medium and I don’t remember it.










_Phal. amabilis_


----------



## harrywitmore

I received this as Pleurothallis barboselloides but it appears to be Sarcinula brighamii (formerly Pleurothallis brighamii)


----------



## c'est ma

Lovely Phals, Chris!

Regarding my Tolumnia, I've had it so long now that I forget what I learned when I originally looked it up! (Back then they were still mostly called "equitant Oncidiums".) But since I know you can get the professional advice easily, I'll just say that mine putters along happily on my west facing windowsill, where most of my Phals are, too. It seems to like being "potbound." 

In my limited experience (one of each!), the Tolumnia adapted better to windowsill culture/house conditions than a true Oncidium...


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks Diane,
I’ll have to keep my eyes open for one of those.

Cool flower Harry,
How big is the plant?


----------



## harrywitmore

It's about 2"-3" tall. Here's a picture in it's 3" basket


----------



## Grassypeak

Cool little plant Harry, I like the pot too.


----------



## littlefrog

*An equitant oncidium*

This little guy was awarded this weekend. HCC/AOS. It is Rdcm. (Orchidom Red Love x Aleka) 'Littlefrog Sweet Caroline'.

Regardless of the fancy name, it is still an equitant oncidium.


----------



## c'est ma

Congrats, Rob! ! That's stunning!

Gonna be selling any like that at the Lansing show or the frog meet?


----------



## littlefrog

c'est ma said:


> Congrats, Rob! ! That's stunning!
> 
> Gonna be selling any like that at the Lansing show or the frog meet?


If they are as nice as that one, I'm not selling it... But yes, I have lots of equitants.

Lansing show is this weekend at MSU.


----------



## Curt61

Hey, my gf goes to MSU, where is it going to be at? I might make her get me some more plants  


Curt.


----------



## littlefrog

Curt61 said:


> Hey, my gf goes to MSU, where is it going to be at? I might make her get me some more plants
> 
> 
> Curt.


Crop and Soil Science building greenhouses. Corner of Bogue and Wilson. It should be well marked with signs.


----------



## Curt61

Great, Thanks for the quick reply, my gf will probley be over there looking at all the plants, you should see her dorm room, I don't think she has any flat surfaces left to put plants at. She made me bring some of her plants up so she could make room for a few plants she got while I was down, I don't mind cuz I will probley end up putting them in my viv or something. I convinced her to come to the meeting at Joshs and to the greenhouse, but she has a can drive or something that day, so she might not be able to make it.

Curt.


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous oncidium Rob!!! :drool: 
Same for those Phals Chris! 
The NYBotanical Gardens Orchid show is next week!!!!! I was planning on going.
The little Haraella is always in bloom.
Diane, do you think my Tolumnia would be better off outside vivarium? It dries up pretty fast where I have it, and gets lots of artificial lighting. Seems to not be dieing.


----------



## Curt61

Hey, I guess my girlfriend won't be there, she is going to a vet class or meeting or something that weekend further up the state.


Curt.


----------



## reggorf

this is a maranta leuconeura that i got at the home and garden show last weekend. it is now in my 29 gallon viv for my leucs.


----------



## Joshchan

Congrats on the award! That is a beautiful red.
Josh


----------



## Grassypeak

A few more house Phals.

This first one has been with us for years. It blooms for so long that I happy when the flowers finally drop. This year the spike came out under a leaf. I didn’t notice it until it was too late to train it with light, so the presentation is a little awkward.









Now, I definitely consider myself a Phalaenopsis snob, but while I was in Home Depot the other day I saw this next one. My practical side won out, and it came home with me. I don’t get any credit for these blooms, but look for it next year. It’s actually two plants in the same pot. I think I will keep it that way.


----------



## candm519

That yellow is scrumptious. If you get a keiki, I want it!


----------



## Guest

Nice branching on both. I like them both. COngrats Chris.


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks Cesar


----------



## pigface

I have a few of my orchids blooming or starting to at the moment in three of my vivs here are a few pics 

Anoectochilus formosanus


















Dosen't the flower look like a little lobster ? 










Ludisia discolor




























One of my Gastrorchis Im not sure which one at the moment , I'll have to wait till it fully blooms to be sure . These two have been doing good for me so far .


----------



## Grassypeak

Cool, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful tanks!!!! I love the orchids.


----------



## roberthvalera

Scaphosepalum fimbriatum grown in viv like conditions.


----------



## Guest

Gosh thats tiny! Very nice!


----------



## Grassypeak

Neat, got a picture of the plant?


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice Robert. Now I guess that one has to go on my list.
Here is Columbiana aspergillum which used to be clasified as a Pleurothallis.


----------



## Grassypeak

Those leaf bloomers are really interesting Harry.

My Phalaenopsis mannii just opened its first flower. I don’t know if I get any credit for this, one or not. I received it in August with two spikes just breaking the skin of the leaf base.

This one is going in the 55 gallon viv that I’m working on. Hopefully I have that viv done before this thing is ready to spike next year. Yea it’s going that slowly.:roll:


----------



## Guest

Thats a gorgeous Phal! Well you didn't blast or stunt the spikes, so chances are you can take alot of the credit for it.


----------



## roberthvalera

that a pretty phal grassypeak. Ill get a pic of the scaph and a Ornithocephalus that got blasted but still has some blooms.. :roll:


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks guys, 

It’s always cool to buy a species Phal without having seen that particular plant in bloom. If you image-google Phalaenopsis mannii you will see that the flowers are quite variable. I think I made out pretty well, as this bloom is brighter, with higher contrast than the picture on andysorchids.com, where I purchased the plant. Googling Phal mannii reveals that there are some varieties with even cooler flowers.


----------



## Guest

Is this a miniature Phalaenopsis?


----------



## SappyHucks

Just got back from a 4 day trip and found this little guy welcoming us home.










[edit] tis from my Haemaria Discolor (Ludisia) [/edit]


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

I wouldn’t call it miniature. The flowers are about the size of a quarter and the spike is about six inches long. Aside from those two features the plant is almost as big as your typical medium sized Phal, about half the size of the mulitflorals that you see at Home Depot. I’m not sure if it is fully mature though. I didn’t include a picture of the plant because when I got it, it had a few spots that looked like imbedded scales. I dug them out with my finger nail so the leaves look a little beat up.

Sappy,

That is an awesome shot. Nice photography skills bud!


----------



## harrywitmore

Green Anole feeding on brome flower


----------



## Guest

Wow!! What the heck is it eating?


----------



## harrywitmore

It's licking the necter from the flowers. I think I also saw it eating the small petals.


----------



## candm519

I love the way she's standing up, holding on with her feet and braced with her tail.


----------



## harrywitmore

It's actually a 'he' Anne. He was displaying a few minutes earlier. They seem to be everywhere when the sun comes out.


----------



## candm519

Picky picky, Harry. 
I have to keep posting at least up to 10 so I can vote in the picture contest. I've been waiting for profound inspirations to share. And 
waiting...


----------



## Guest

Not in bloom yet, but soon I hope!!!
This is an Anthurium that a friend had in a pot and was dieing. She was about to throw it in the garbage when i said I'de take it. I decided to experiment and grow it in my viv next to my pond. It was a miserable little 2" half brown leaf, and now its as tall as the tank, 24", and in bud!!! I wonder what hybrid it is???


----------



## phrakt

I have a _Dracula lotax_ 'Popcorn' in a viv that keeps producing flower spikes, but most of them tend to dry before blooming. Two days ago, I found these:


----------



## Guest

Cool. Very nice orchid. 
How long has the brom been in bloom for?


----------



## Frogtofall

*Episcia lilacina*


----------



## Guest

A nice one!!! What family?


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> A nice one!!! What family?


Thanks. Gesneriaceae.


----------



## Dendrobait

Wow can't wait till mine decide to bloom!


----------



## doncoyote

A Paph:










I just posted a couple carnivorous plant pix on the blog (link in sig).


----------



## Guest

Nice one! Excellent color! 
Has anyone tried growing Paphs in vivs? I grow Paph. Vanda M. Pearman, its bloom is probably posted in this thread somewhere, it bloomed last June. Got it from Little Frog. I would love to have one as big as Don Coyote's!!! And that color is amazing!


----------



## doncoyote

> I would love to have one as big as Don Coyote's!!!


Everything looks big if you get close enough  . The bloom is probably 4" wide - not huge, but big enough.

The ladyslippers I want to try in a viv are Phragmipediums. I'm growing a couple of the larger species (caudatum and lindleyanum) in pots and keeping an eye out for klotzscheanum. Klotzscheanum ought to work well in a viv - not too big (not a miniature by any means, though) and likes it wet...


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of maybe a small Phragmepidium in the lower right corner of this viv, at the edge of the pond, growing on the rock with exposed roots. I don't know how much light they need though. Or how wet they like thier feet.


----------



## pigface

Gastrochilus Japonicus


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice. This appears to be a species that loves cold to cool temps. What are your conditions?


----------



## Frogtofall

...Damn pet pieves...

When you list a botanical name for a plant (or any scientific name for anything) the proper way is to capitalize the first letter in the genus and the species name is all lowercase...

Gastrochilus japonicus

Sorry Mark, I got these damn pet pieves. :lol: 

Technically it should be underlined or italicized as well. :roll:

Now tell us about your growing conditions in the viv that this orchid is growing. It looks like it loves you. How long have you had it?


----------



## pigface

This one is in an area that's about 75 deg. 85-90 RH . I have an Gastrochilus colceolaris right next to it and its not doing as well though . And they are right under a mister nozzle .


----------



## littlefrog

My pet peeve as well, Antone... That and the singular of species is species, not specie... woooh that gets me going.

I have tried maudiae type paphs (the pictured paph is a vinicolor maudiae type) in vivs. Not the best of luck for me. But, I'm pretty convinced I did it wrong. If mounted on cork or some other substrate, would probably do fine. Get one in bloom to get an idea of how tall the spikes would be (some get upwards of 2 feet, some well less than 12").

I think I still have more Vanda M. Pearman. Mine just rotted out, but it was trapped underneath a rampant bromeliad and I didn't notice until just now when I checked on it.


----------



## Guest

That _Gastrochilus japonicus_ is amazing!! Very cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grassypeak

Yes, the _G. japonicus_ is fantastic. Cesar your orchidarium is looking really nice, as well. Even without flowers the growth is very interesting. I can’t make out the toad or the tree frog though. How are they doing?

Rob, What exactly is a rampant bromeliad? Don’t think I’ve seen one of those yet :wink: In fact my fastest growing stony coral, _Montipora digitata_ grows much more quickly than my fastest growing brom, _Neoregelia compacta_.

How are those binomials for you Antone? :wink:


----------



## Guest

The toad and the frog are doing well. The toad is trying to sing. He just kinda squeeks like swiviling chair.


----------



## littlefrog

Grassypeak said:


> Rob, What exactly is a rampant bromeliad? Don’t think I’ve seen one of those yet :wink: In fact my fastest growing stony coral, _Montipora digitata_ grows much more quickly than my fastest growing brom, _Neoregelia compacta_.


Almost any brom I grow is fast... Of course i could be comparing it to the kinds of orchids I like to grow.


----------



## KeyserSoze

Not in the Viv but ... Went in the backyard to find the Japanese Cherry tree in full bloom


----------



## harrywitmore

Here is another from the greenhouse. _Anthurium scherzerianum var. Rothschildiana_ (happy Antone) is a small growing Anthurium. The spadix is normally curley like a pigs tail but this one has not done that yet.


----------



## Frogtofall

Hey, don't harp on me b/c I like to see latin names for animals and plants displayed the correct way. :mrgreen:


----------



## zBrinks

Antone, you and my old English teacher would have gotten along great :wink:


----------



## Guest

Harry, I've been looking around for an _Anthurium scherzerianum_ for a few months now. Where can I get one like that? Or do you know if they come in brigther colors(the flowers that is) that size or for that matter, any size!


----------



## harrywitmore

I got mine from Tropiflora years ago and it has sort of existed since then. I recently repotted it si I think it likes it's growing conditions better now. It used to be ver common and there are a number of cultivars. Many have red spathes or white and red splashed.


----------



## Guest

Wow!! THey have a lot of stuff! They don't seem to have that _Anthurium_ anymore, but I sure am tempted to get all the other Aroids they have!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I found a nursery that has them!!!!
http://www.kartuz.com/


----------



## rattler_mt

here are a couple of my Pings that are blooming


----------



## bellerophon

I'll match your ping (P. esseriana), and raise you a U. sandersonii and a soon to be in bloom S. purpurea :lol:


----------



## rattler_mt

lol very nice.....i need to find me an esseriana........im going to have to bring my Utricularia humboldtii upstairs and into the kitchen window so it will bloom and quit frying its flower stalks in the flourecent lights.......ill really kick your arse then


----------



## bellerophon

I just gave pollination a shot so if I succeeded you're more than welcome to the seeds


----------



## CTM75

*Total mutt...*

A friend gave me this because they know I like orchids....I grow species orchids...lol....nice thought though...this thing is a total intergeneric mutt...a la Heinz 57









If I can find the tag I might spend the hour typing out the name... :lol:

Cocleanthes, Pescatoria type cross..with a few other genus thrown in....


----------



## SappyHucks

I love and hate gift orchids. Most of the time they have no genus label so when it comes to bloom time, the anticipation is fun. But once it blooms, you can never find true genotype.

Looks like it could be a _moon valley sunkist_ or an _orange sugar_ *Epidendrum*










All the buds turned bright, then dull orange before opening up. Made me thing bud drop until the first one opened up.


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice color for sure. Well now for an epiphytic shrub. Not growing in a terrarium but very nice indeed.
_Macleania glabra_


----------



## Dendrobait

CTM57: That thing is totally weird looking, with a name to boot! You could almost say it is an iris.

I have an Episcia sp. (lilacina?) and a Begonia glabra with buds on them so photos soon.


----------



## Guest

Sappy, thats an awesome bloom!!!

Harry, would that be a good viv candidate?


----------



## harrywitmore

This is a member of the Blueberry family and likes temps below 85f. It loves humidity and I think it would need some air movement but I have never tried it. It can be purchased from Rare Plant Research if you would like to try one.


----------



## reggorf

Here are a couple shots I took today. I don't know what the names of either of them are. I got the orchid from the Michigan meeting last month. I am not quite sure what the second one is. The underside of the leaves of this plant are showing in the background. Not sure if this is going to be a flower or what. I do have better pictures of the whole plant if needed. Any ideas?


----------



## SappyHucks

Stacey - your orchid is an _Oncidium_ or _Odontoglossum_

Nice looking Orchid


----------



## harrywitmore

Stacy, the second picture is the spath and spadix of the flowing structure of some Aroid. Pictures of the entire plant would help.


----------



## reggorf

Thanks for the ID's. Here is the entire plant along with our pair of cobalts.


----------



## harrywitmore

Looks like Alocasia reginula 'Black Velvet'.


----------



## harrywitmore

_Dendrobium lechanestrum_









_Lockhartia 'Golden Speck'_


----------



## doncoyote

_Restrepia guttulata:_


----------



## harrywitmore

Very unusual for a Restrepia. Nice!


----------



## doncoyote

I'm hoping it will adapt well to life in a viv (in a month or so). Keep your fingers crossed... I picked up a _Maxillaria variabilis_ at the same time for the same purpose - no blooms there though. I do like it's growth habit - the small pseudobulbs are cool.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have grown Restrepia in terrariums successfully in the past so I think you will be OK. Just don't let them get too dry.


----------



## harrywitmore

Ok, for a couple of Begonias. 
Begonia prismatacarpa, An epiphyte from Africa









_Begonia 'Buttercup'_ , a hybrid of _B prismatacarpa_ and _microsperma _I believe.









I love all the African yellow flower rhizomatous Begonia. They all do great in terrariums.


----------



## housevibe7

Ok, so here is my first post on this thread, all be it not quite as impressive as some  It is some type of Phalenopsis I recieved from a friend that was moving. She said it was "used to" being watered only once a week at most. :lol: I told her thats probably why it never bloomed for her.


----------



## harrywitmore

They have all been nice and this is no exception!


----------



## Jussi_K

*two bloomers*

Hey!

Now here is blooming one paph pinochio (with two spikes, probably post picture, when both fully opened), one masdie (bloomed last time in autumn) and leptotes bicolor


----------



## Guest

All these are so cool!!!! Harry, you have a nice Lochartia!!!


----------



## candm519

*Blooming Malaxis elegans (terrestrial orchid)*










http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/13164/normal_965249648305_0_ALB.jpg[img]

Edit: My first upload almost worked! 
These flowers are tiny.

To see the second photo showing (part of) leaf--click or copy/paste link into your browser window.


----------



## Guest

Do you know what it is? To get the img link to work just add an / at the end :
[/img]


----------



## candm519

Picky picky. One little slashmark can make such a big difference!


----------



## Grassypeak

Very nice Anne, prior to your posting of the second picture, I was going to accuse you of being another collector of blooming twigs. :wink:


----------



## candm519

I have some of them, too--but rephrase that to alleged blooming twigs.
Haven't seen a hint of a flower yet.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Lepanthes calodictyon*









*Dischidia sp. from Makiling, Philippines*


----------



## candm519

*Tiiny flowers*

Antone, those are perfect.


----------



## Grassypeak

Who! The Lepanthese is cool!
8)


----------



## Guest

I still can't see the flower on that Lepanthes Antone.


----------



## npaull

Just thought I'd post a pick of my Leptotes bicolor blooming in a basti 29 vert... it opened today and it's really quite lovely.


----------



## raimeiken

hey antone, do you know where i can buy that Lepanthes calodictyon? and how hard is that to grow in a terrarium setup? It looks sweet!


----------



## harrywitmore

You can buy _Lepanthes calodictyon_ a few places but one I know for sure is Ecuagenera. They will ship it to you once they come to a show in the US. Oh, Antone, you are not following the proper way to post a plant name. Use italics.  

Here's _Maxillaria sanginea_


----------



## Guest

Excellent little bloom!!!! Niice!


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> You can buy _Lepanthes calodictyon_ a few places but one I know for sure is Ecuagenera. They will ship it to you once they come to a show in the US. *Oh, Antone, you are not following the proper way to post a plant name. Use italics.  *
> 
> Here's _Maxillaria sanginea_


TECHNICALLY, neither did you. The latin name should also include the person's name whom described the species... i.e. _Maxillaria sanginea_ Rolfe

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

Finally got my Anthurium to bloom inside my viv. In addition to this, another bud is just starting to form , woooohooo!!!
































This is in my 55 gallon vivarium


----------



## Frogtofall

Nice.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> TECHNICALLY, neither did you. The latin name should also include the person's name whom described the species... i.e. _Maxillaria sanginea_ Rolfe
> 
> :mrgreen:


Well these are your rules not mine. I was perfectly happy using plain text but you HAD to correct us. So, I will use your new rule and will be watching to make sure you do also. 

_He who judges must be judged!_


----------



## Frogtofall

Hey, I never said anything about having to put italics just that the species name should be lowercase. Its just one of those things that gets to me. But now since you had to go and bust my chops on the italics, I figured I'd get ya back. :wink: 

Those rules aren't mine, thats the proper way to do it. Haha.


----------



## harrywitmore

You are correct. You did not mention that. CRS strikes again!


----------



## housevibe7

Yeah Harry, I think that was me that mentioned it :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya carnosa varigated*


----------



## Guest

Nice!! Will these blooms ever end??? I hope not!


----------



## harrywitmore

I suspect at some point we will want to start a new one since but how knows. I look forward to it though so I hope it doesn't end.


----------



## Guest

40 pages is a lot. I wonder if this is the longest thread on Dendroboard?


----------



## roberthvalera

*some blooms*

heres an Episcia. It looks like the one next to your Begonia 'Buttercup' Harry? Do you have an id? 










Chirita 'Bamboo Boat'









A better pic of Scaphosepalum fimbriatum









and a pic of the Scaphosepalum next to the Chirita for Chris


----------



## harrywitmore

I sure don't have an ID. The picture does not do mine justice since it is mettalic pink when viewed in person. There are so many Episcia hybrids and cutivars you just have to enjoy them most of the time if you have no name. Very nice plants!


----------



## Grassypeak

Was that for me? If so great, I love to see what the plants look like! I haven’t commented in a while – Great stuff guys!


----------



## harrywitmore

I was refering to Robert's Episia ID question.


----------



## harrywitmore

Here's a Bulbo I received with no tag but I suspect it could be _Bulbophyllum wendlandiana_ Dammer 

Anyone?


----------



## harrywitmore

Well what I thought was _Sarcinula brighamii _ (S.Watson) Luer is something else. This one looks just like S brighamii but the flower is different. The only thing I found similar is _Pleurothallis corniculata_ Lindl. The picture is not that great but after 5 tries I gave up.


----------



## raimeiken

Here's some pictures of my hibiscus  It's stems were growing mostly toward one side of it and the poor guy started to lean that way and nearly uprooting itself. So I had to trim a few stems and plucked off a few of its flowers because they were so dang heavy :lol:


----------



## housevibe7

Those are gorgeous. I love hibiscus.


----------



## Guest

I love them all Robert! Cool collection.


----------



## Guest

Harry, gorgeous Bulbo!!! 
Compare it to this one:
http://www.orchidspecies.com/bulbwendlandianumf.htm
http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/ ... dianum.jpg


----------



## littlefrog

Bulbo - to me looks related to B. fascinator or perhaps a hybrid with fascinator (there is one going around that is fascinator x ornatissimum). Where did you get it from that it didn't have a tag?

[edit]fascinator is evidently now Mastigion, and ornatissimum is also fascinator, according to orchidspecies.com. Great... I find fascinator to be fasinating because it has mobile purple 'tags' on the flower that flutter around.

I'm still learning my bulbos though.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, the reason I believe it is wendlandiana is that I received a number of Bulbos from this same source and I do have wendlandiana as it was tagged when I recieved them. This pot was just tagged 'Lost Tag' and fasinator was not in there at all.


----------



## fon

here's my passion vine blooming next to my waterfall. 








ps why don't i see any1 else with passion vine in theirs? it is tropical and beautiful seems perfect for a big viv


----------



## Guest

What the heck. I could have sworn I had made a post here after the passion vine. I said:
"OMG you can flower that inside your viv!!!!! Wow." or something to that effect.
How big a viv do you need by the way for that to work. And how much lighting?
I think that flower will look spectacular inside a viv!


----------



## fon

thanks! i have two passion vines in my 125gal. i have them under a home depot grow light and they love it. my viv is recently planted, so they are still recovering from transplant shock, so there are only a few blooms at the moment. I will post a full tank shot when we have more blooms.  (i will probably have to trim those suckers like mad, but i think it'll be worth it. cuz its going to house a snake so ill have to open the tank lots anyway.) :wink:


----------



## Dendrobait

Ok, so maybe I wasn't too crazy to suggest passiflora for a viv. I plan on trying P. biflora myself.


----------



## raimeiken

i like that passion vine. How big are its leaves? and are all of the species able to grow in humid environments?


----------



## Grassypeak

Wait, doesn’t the Passiflora genus require tons for light, as in full sun? Jasmine, did that vine produce the bud and flower inside the viv?


----------



## fon

no, that one is recently planted. but the one on the other side produced one flower thus far. it has only been a week and i think it is still recovering from transplant shock.


----------



## gary1218




----------



## c'est ma

_Paph. haynaldianum_. When I first noticed the bud:



















And now (some orchids look almost obscene when you zoom in on them, don't they?):



















(Do click on it for better detail










It has one more bud yet to open.

My mini Catt is in bloom again as well:










It also had a second bud on the same inflorescence, which is now open, but I don't have a pic of it yet.


--Diane


----------



## Grassypeak

This shot is a few weeks old, but it shows how this plant's flowers fade over time. The lighter bloom opened in early January (It finally fell off on april 12th)


----------



## housevibe7

Hey Chris, what kind of Phal. is that? It looks similiar to my _P.venosa_ although a bit more yellow.


----------



## Grassypeak

Grassypeak said:


> Phalaenopsis Hybrid, Brother Lawrence X Taipei Gold
> Acquired 8-7-3. If this flower didn’t smell so good, I would have given this plant away long ago. It doesn’t bloom every year and when it does the flowers are not plentiful. When the sun hits it though, the fragrance is one of the best that I’ve ever smelled.


Wow Sarah, I had to go back to page 26 to find this! I don't know if there is venosa in the lineage.


----------



## Grassypeak

Grassypeak said:


> This Phal has been in bloom for over five months. I’ve had it for a few years now, and aside from the first bloom it ever produced for me, all of its blooms have looked like this. I’ve been told that it may need more light, as it is technically a “Red”. I’ve moved it to the brightest spot in the house, so we’ll have to see if it blooms differently next year.


O.K. so this plant now resides in the brightest window in the house and a year later it’s still up to its old tricks.

Phalaenopsis Baldan's Kaleidoscope 'Golden Treasure'


----------



## housevibe7

Thanks Chris, it kind of looks either like my venosa, or my amboinensis. Either of which are similiar, only one smells, the other doesnt.


----------



## harrywitmore

_Stelis glomerosa_


----------



## Grassypeak

Oooowwww weird…………. :wink:


----------



## Grassypeak

Diane,

Nice pictures. How much light does the mini-Cat get and does it have a scent?


----------



## Guest

Gary, what the heck is that?
Nice bloom buds though.
Cool Phals Chris.
Diane, way cool Catt!! And the Paph is cool too.
Harry, that is wierd.

Great pics everyone!!!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

My ginger (told it was a ginger, dont know what type however) finally threw off a spike. Some of the buds however fell off before ever blooming.

Ill take a pic of the leaves later on but heres a blossom. It actually looks a little more violet than the pic shows. Beautiful shade of blue IMO.


















Cheers,
Chris


----------



## harrywitmore

More unusual but not Vivarium suitable.

_Typhonium venosa_










_Tradescantia 'Sweet Kate'_


----------



## nyfrogs

a brom of some sort


----------



## Guest

Kool Typhonium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrywitmore

This Typhonium is very hardy and even weedy in some areas but I love the weeds. I think it can survive zone 5. The anoles were on it later in the day eating the flies and beetles it was attracting.


----------



## rattler_mt

Pings


----------



## housevibe7

Nice S.! How hard are those to grow?

Here is my addition for the day: I think it is the N. 'Inca' X 'Fireball'

















I have a phal. that is going to open in a couple of days, I'll make sure and post it, just for you Chris.  It's my _Phal. venosa_.


----------



## rattler_mt

the Pings? easy.......................just ignore them.  the single flower picture is one thats sitting in a big south picture window at the office......average room humidity about 15% this winter. the two separate pots are in my basement growing in an open tray prolly 40% for the average rooms humidity...........they are hardy lil buggers......they gotta be as they are from Mexico. shown are their carnivorous leaves but they also have a succulent leaf to get them through dry periods. in fact alot of species were at one time collected as succulents, when brought back and given good amounts of water the developed their carnivorous leaves and the collectors realized their mistake


----------



## housevibe7

Nice! I may have to get me some of those, as it seems like I always have extra FF's.


----------



## skronkykong

I really like the "pings". Are these common enough to buy easily? I didn't see any on cloudjungle.com, but I guess I could stop being lazy and google...


----------



## harrywitmore

Pings are normally fairly easy to find. I don't have any for sale or anything else as I am shutting down for at least the summer.


----------



## 41714049

Here are some of my blooms... some from the garden and some from indoors.


----------



## rattler_mt

Pings=Pinguicula or butterworts. they are a carnivorous plant found across a wide portion of the northern hemisphere. the easiest species to grow are the Mexican Ping hybrids(which are also usually the easiest to find for sale). the temperate species can be tricky for some ppl (me :? ) search for butterworts and you should find them for sale as about a half dozen nurseries in the US have them as well as a couple in Europe. ive gotten most of mine in trade for other CP's.....i should have about a dozen more headed my way this week, a mix of Mexi's and temperates(both US and European  )...........


----------



## housevibe7

Those are awesome shots. I especially like the first one with a bee. Very neat.


----------



## Guest

Cool pics, cool pings too! What do you grow Pings in?


----------



## rattler_mt

i grow them in pots in open trays with 1" of water. for soil, the Mexican species and hybrids are grown in 4 parts aquatic plant soil(fired clay) and 1 part peat, though im told you can use 100% fired clay or the like.......in the past ive used 100% peat with good results though they really dont produce much roots in such conditions and just kinda "float" on the soil surface, if allowed to dry out to quickly in such conditions it will usually kill them........

temperate species are generally in 100% peat as they grow in peat bogs for the most part though there is some variation........dont have alot of experience with them. ive had a P. grandiflora for about 6 months now which is the longest ive kept a temperate alive to date........some of the mexican Pings i pictured above ive had for most of 5 years with no problems.


----------



## bluetip

*Leafless Orchid*

First time i saw this kind of a bloom on a leafless orchid...


----------



## Guest

Very cool!!!


----------



## Dendrobait

Here are two plants that bloomed in a viv. 









Episcia sp. (lilacina?)









Begonia glabra


----------



## Guest

Very cool, what is that last one?


----------



## harrywitmore

Don't know anything other than the name. It has been growing in a terrarium for 2 months.
_
*Promenaea rollisoniae*_


----------



## Guest

Wow, very nice!!!


----------



## housevibe7

That is a nice one Harry!


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks, I think it's pretty cool. I got it as sort of a bonus on some other things so I really didn't know what to expect.


----------



## housevibe7

Heres my not so great picture... ill see if I can get a better one. It is my Phal. venosa 'Ebony' X self









Its small but smells great.


----------



## Grassypeak

Bluetip, What do you call that thing? Very nice!

Harry, Cool plant, with a very neat bloom. It’s always fun to see one bloom when you don’t know what to expect.

Sarah, You have to love the Phals that have a scent!


----------



## Frogtofall

Chris, I think Bluetip's orchid is a Chiloschista right?


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks Antone,

How is the move going? I should be ready to send your begonia out next week if you are ready for it.


----------



## Frogtofall

Some flowers to show off...

*Imaptiens repens*









*Dischidia singularis*









*Dischidia fruticulosa*









*Dischidia rimicola*









*Neo. Domino*









*Neo. Alpine Rose*


----------



## Dendrobait

Neo domino is really cool looking.

Khamul: Thats Begonia glabra, grapeleaf begonia is its common name I believe. Makes big leaves and grows like crazy up backgrounds and whatnot. I think it'd be great for a treefrog tank with the large green leaves.


----------



## *GREASER*

Here is a little of whats goin on in my room recently.














































Now this next plant is god damn awsome. It is an epiphyte that produces this leaf and sends out neat little flower stalks from it as you can see. From what I was told when the plant first starts to grow to leaves are formed and one dies off and the other is left to grow. I think it only has one major growth spurt and then the leaf slows down that it stays that size. So i guess if it is really happy where its growing iot can get alot bigger. I got it from black jungle. The last time I talked to Richard he said that he was out of plants ready for sale now but if youi are interested in one keep in touch with them and look out for it. I have never seen anyring like it.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think your plant is a Streptocarpus sp. I could be wrong but those flowers look dead-on like it.

Looks like a little unregistered vendor feedback there... :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore

That is one of the unifoliate Streptocarpus. There are small species and there are also huge species so make sure you are getting smaller ones. They are not hard to grow but can be hard to grow well if your humidity is low.


----------



## harrywitmore

A few pics from around the greenhouse and yard.

_Dranunculus vulgaris_ - the name fits and the smell is great! (if you like the smell of road kill)










_Cirrhopetalum medusae_









_Passiflora citrina_


----------



## PDFanatic

I have a quick question about broms blooming. I had about 3-4 broms that had no water in them, all of them flowered for some reason. Is there something behind that or is it just bc its that time of the year? Excuse my dumb question but I am not very good with plants!!


----------



## harrywitmore

I don't think that would induce flowering since I have them flower all the time in both situations, completely under the water in the cup and no discernible water in the cup. But, I really don't know since stress makes many plants flower and no water in the cup may induce stress in the plant.


----------



## PDFanatic

Interesting, I guess you learn something new everyday!!! Thanks Harry, Mike


----------



## Guest

_Dranunculus vulgaris_, that is too cool!!


----------



## spydrmn12285

Great plants guys!


----------



## bluedart

Way to ruin it.


----------



## Frogtofall

bluedart said:


> Way to ruin it.


 :?:


----------



## spydrmn12285

:lol: :wink:

Antone:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27965


----------



## Frogtofall

:lol:


----------



## Grassypeak




----------



## Frogtofall

Nice Masdevallia Chris.

*Wild collected unidentified Dischidia/Dischidiopsis species from Quezon, **Philippines*


----------



## Grassypeak

All hail Antone, Lord of the blooming twigs.  :wink: 

As Kyle says, “Good Stuff”


----------



## Frogtofall

:lol: Sorry! Here's some foliage for you to "OOhh!" and "Ahhh!" over...










Still looks like some sorta weed doesn't it? :? 

:lol:


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice Antone. Here's an great small growing Dutchman's Pipe, Aristolochia fimbriata:


----------



## Guest

Very nice Masdie Chris. I love the dark color!


----------



## Guest

That Dutchman's Pipe is the coolest thing ever!!!!! Is that the flower? Looks like a pitcher plant.
Antone, I believe one of Dischidia family plant is in bud. I will post a pic and hopefully you can ID it. I was not able to keep track of the names after I bought a year ago and placed it in my vertical viv.


----------



## harrywitmore

That is indeed the flower and it also has very nice leaves with a mottled pattern to them. I have a cutting I am trying in a terrarium as we speak. So, I will see how it does.


----------



## Grassypeak

Any guesses as to what it is?


----------



## Guest

Here's some stuff that'll make you smile. My dad's professional orchid hobby has gained my interest. So I snapped a couple shots when he got home. I tried to take more photos of white flowers, but the lighting was terrible. I'll bring some more up tomorrow.

Enjoy for now,



















As I said, I'll be getting more pics up by tomorrow. These pics take forever to edit so it's very time consuming.


----------



## Guest

As I've promised, I decided to post more, but instead earlier(I can't wait for you all to see this  
Check them out! If you have any questions, please ask.

~Enjoy!

Zoom out view of orchid before, look how big it is!









One of my fav.s









Close up









This is an awesome plant. Has a vanilla scent I could smell from the dinner table(15ft)









Kinda reminds me on Honeysickle









Ok here's the big boy; these blooms are almost 4" across









And a family pic









Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## housevibe7

Those are some gorgeous orchids William. Its amazing your dad has so many blooming at once!


----------



## Guest

Nice Orchids!! 
Chris, is that some sort of Gladiolus?


----------



## Guest

He has a few hundred others in a greenhouse. A couple others are in spike/ in bloom so I'll try to snap those and get back to everyone.

Thanks,


----------



## ccc

I FINALY have something blooming in one of my tanks! I did not know that broms can flower but I guess this proves me wrong 










ccc


----------



## Guest

Wow that's _cute_!


----------



## tyler

Are you talking about the blooming flower or the blooming pile coming out of the frog? :lol:


----------



## reggorf

This is called "string of hearts ceropegia woodii". We got this plant at the Home and Garden show and I did not even know it was going to bloom. I will post more pictures if the bloom changes at all.


----------



## housevibe7

Well thats pretty neat Stacey!


----------



## doncoyote

Some carnivorous action:

_N. ventricosa_









_Sarracenia_ bud


----------



## Frogtofall

*Pachycentria glauca*


----------



## Guest

Way cool plant!!!! What family is it in? Not related to _Pachira aquatica_ is it?


----------



## Frogtofall

Its in the Melastomataceae family I believe.


----------



## Guest

Hi, my newest bloom. Not much but super cute.
Sorry for the quality, my camera has a problem with miniature items.
Would it be possible to get an ID please.


----------



## Frogtofall

Cesar,

If that came from me its Dischidia ruscifolia. Nice shot.


----------



## Guest

yea that came from you. Thanks for the Id. When I got them I was overwhelmed by the names and couldn't keep them straight.


----------



## Grassypeak

Cool Cesar. Which tank is that in?


----------



## Guest

Its in my dart tank, vertical viv. Its the vine all the way to the right in the middle of the tank in this pic. The plant with the spade shaped leaves.









Ok, here are some pics of my _Anubias barterii_ in bloom again. I know I repeat, but I can't help it. And a nice view of my 29 gallon tank chuck full of non blooming _Cryptocorynes_.


----------



## Frogtofall

Nice pics Cesar. I'll share some more too...

*Hoya. sp. IML-1391*









*Aeschynanthus sp.* (probably a hybrid)


----------



## Guest

I like that red one. Very nice.


----------



## Grassypeak

O.K. Cesar, I see they crypts but where are the blooms? :wink: 

Nice barteri bloom though


----------



## roberthvalera

nice Hoya Antone.
that Platystele has gone crazy for you Caesar!


----------



## harrywitmore

I have many Hoya flowering but here is the most interesting picture I shot. It's a Plume Moth on a Hoya wayetii (Antone pointed out the difference so I thought I should change it from kentiniana flower).










Here's an interesting Kohleria 'Aiko'


----------



## harrywitmore

*Hoya davidcummingii*










*Hoya shepherdii*









*Hoya heuschkelina pink flower form*










*Hoya motoskei*


----------



## housevibe7

Harry- I really like that bloom on the sheperdii... any pictures of the foliage?


----------



## harrywitmore

Here's a crappy foliage picture. This is a favorite Hoya of mine.


----------



## housevibe7

Thanks Harry. How long are those leaves?


----------



## harrywitmore

I would say 3 to 4 inches.


----------



## Guest

Wow those are great Hoyas!! Congrats.
The Platystele loves it there, and that pic is quite old. here is a newer pic!
















If you look real hard, you can see pumilio spots in the leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall

I've got some H. shepherdii leaves that are damn near 6" long. Its a great plant.


----------



## housevibe7

Antone - would you ever put it into a viv?
Cesar - You looking to get rid of any of that? :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

I sent Solly some for his 120 vert. That'd be the only way I'd use it; putting it in something tall.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have run across another that looks like a mini H shepherdii and I suspect it will do great in a viv of almost any size. The one pictured is in a 2" pot. Antone, after posting the size of the leaves I actually went and measured some and you are correct, they are at least 5-6".

*Hoya acicularis*


----------



## harrywitmore

_Bulbophyllum elassoglossum_


----------



## littlefrog

That I like...


----------



## Guest

I'm drooling here for the Bulbo!!!!!


----------



## Grassypeak

Yea, that bulbo is sweet! 

Cesar, I’ve gott’a say that Platystele is just stunning. I have to add that to my list of things to look for at next year’s orchid show. Really nice. Are you feeding it at all?


----------



## housevibe7

Gorgeous Harry!


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks, that was a surprise when I walked into the greenhouse this morning. Now this is not a flower and really only something sitting on a plant but I like it.

Gray Tree Frog on Pltycerium


----------



## Guest

Looked like a marble stone when I first glanced at it. *Cool*


----------



## housevibe7

How cute!


----------



## harrywitmore

They are fairly common here but no where near as common as the Green Tree Frogs. I have hundreds of those here.


----------



## Guest

Chris asked:
"are you feeding the Platystele?"
Just frog poo.


----------



## Grassypeak

Now there's a fat little fatty fat! Nice frog Harry!


----------



## Guest

Here is a closer look at the _Platystele stenostycha_. I took these pics today.
































and taking this opportunity to post
















And this is growing at the bottom of the tank. Does this qualify as a bloom?


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar, 
What are the two plants edging the pond?


----------



## Guest

_Syngonium rayii _and a tropical liverwort of somesort.


----------



## harrywitmore

Cesar, where did you get the liverwort? I have been looking for tropical species.


----------



## Guest

NY Botanical Gardens. Actually I didn't get it, one of my Professors got it. He is a Bryologist. Well, he said it was tropical. Gave me a name, but it sounded like latin to me, so I quickly forgot the name. hehe.


----------



## housevibe7

^^ :roll: For some reason that just made me laugh. Reminds me of the glazed look I get from friends and family when I start talking about plants they should put in their landscaping.


----------



## Guest

well, I'm usually pretty good with scientific names, but I also practice selective listening. Im not big into lower plants, so their names go in one ear and out the other.
I know what you mean about the glazed looks though. :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

harrywitmore said:


> More unusual but not Vivarium suitable.
> 
> _Typhonium venosa_


I still can't get over this one. As a result, I became impatient and ordered this one from T & C terrariums:








Its a _Typhonium varians_
Harry, any words of advice for a first time _Typhonium _grower?


----------



## housevibe7

Thats a nice looking plant!


----------



## harrywitmore

Most all of the Typhoniums I have grown go dormant in cooler months. Where are you planning to grow it. It may not be all that suited for a vivarium but I have never tried.

Other than that they are real easy as a rule. I'm not sure how hardy this is.


----------



## Guest

Im not planning on growing it in a vivarium. Potted if possible. Looking for lighting requirements and humidity. Thanks for the words of encouragment, I didn't think it would be easy.


----------



## harrywitmore

They range in requirements on lighting but seem to grow best in bright shade. Water when dry and once it starts to wilt in the fall you can either pull the tuber and store it in a cool dry place or leave it in the pot but don't water it too much over the winter. Humidity on the east coast is sufficient to grow these as far as I know but it may not like an air conditioned house.


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar is a city boy so that plant is probably going to be kept indoors. 

Cesar,
Maybe keeping it over a wet pebble tray will help it stay happy. I wonder how bad the inflorescence smells?


----------



## Frogtofall

Speaking of smelly flowers... 

*Bulbophyllum lepidum*









The whole plant









This thing smells dead on 100% like fish. Yummy! :lol:


----------



## Grassypeak

Thanks for the warning! I'll skip on that one.

Nice looking plant and flowers though


----------



## Guest

_Typhonium variance_ smells bad?????? :? 
Oh oh!
Thats ok, I'll keep it in the botany lab.
Hehehe.

Nice _Bulbophyllum_!!! Where can I get one? :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore

*Restrepia stricta*









*Trichocentrum sprucei* - Not the best picture but I failed to take a good one before they went away.


----------



## housevibe7

One of my tillandsia decided to bloom.


----------



## Guest

That is one wild _Tillandsia_. Is the red all a part of the inflorescence? Or is it normally red like that? Amazing!


----------



## housevibe7

Actually neither. The purple is the inflorescence. It is normally green but flushes red when it is about to bloom. The tillandsia in the lower middle is this same tillandsia when it is not blooming.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Cynanchum gerrardii*


----------



## pigface

One of my mini mark holmes bloomed the other day but decided to bloom faceing away from the door ! Well at least the Cauchero's get to enjoy it while it lasts  

My view 










And the frogs eye view


----------



## bellerophon

not as good as the master of the bankshots above but here's one of my mexican pings, not sure if I posted this earlier or not.


----------



## Guest

Nice ones!! both of you. The mini mark looks really elegant in the viv!! I hope mine blooms again. Is this a first bloom or a re-bloom?

I have a catt type that has just rebloomed for me today, will post in a couple days. 
I am so happy this thread keeps going!!!!


----------



## pigface

First bloom as its a new plant and I was suprised it bloomed so quick . I bought two of them and the one in the other tank devoloped two spikes and one turned yellow and fell off last week but the other still looks good though . Hopefully it blooms also.


----------



## Guest

Here is my Slc. Mini Beau. This is the second bloom inside my 20 gallon long vertical viv. I'de say it likes its new home


----------



## housevibe7

Very nice Caesar!


----------



## Grassypeak

How cool is that? Nice one Cesar. I just purchased a few compact growing Cats for the 55 I’m working on. Yea I’m still working on it.

Marc, The ‘Mini Mark’ is really a cool hybrid. I have to find one of those for myself one of these days. I have Phal. lobbii and Phal. gibbosa in my leuc viv. The lobbii bloomed for me, but the single flower only lasted a few days. The gibbosa spiked but the spike rotted before it bloomed. I have to find a better way to fertilize them and I should probably think about moving them to the back wall where they won’t be wet all the time.


----------



## Anoleo2

One of my two orchids... :lol: ... It says on the tag that it is Phal. Golden Buddah and then under that it says Phal. Big Cheeks...So I have no idea which it is...


----------



## harrywitmore

Most likely a cross of those 2.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. 
Chris, I have _P. lobbii_ in my tank as well. It initiated a spike while in the viv and rebloomed from the same spike months later. So I hope it should be a good candidate for vivs. And I'm aching to try _P. gibbosa_.


----------



## Grassypeak

Cesar,

I think both of mine would do better if I moved them up onto the background, where they will be drier. 

Chris, 

I like that one. Very cool flower. Are you going to try it in a viv or just keep it as a house plant?


----------



## Grassypeak

Double post.


----------



## Guest

_P. gibbossa_, don't know, probably a large viv.
Here is an update on the Slc. Mini Beau


----------



## Grassypeak

Very nice! Do they have a scent?


----------



## Guest

Nope, at least none that I can detect.


----------



## bellerophon

U. Calycifidia


----------



## Grassypeak

oooooowh..........Cool 8)


----------



## Guest

Are those pings in the background? Nice!!


----------



## bellerophon

yup, sure are. still waiting on some nice blooms from those.


----------



## zBrinks

Here's a brom. Oddly enough, its already produced several pups, and currently has one nearly its size still attached.










Full tank shot:


----------



## Guest

Nice color bloom! None of my broms have flowered in well over a year.


----------



## Guest

here is my Saintpaulia
It hasn't bloomed in a long while, and then it was blooming maybe one or two flowers per blooming event.


----------



## harrywitmore

New openings

*Cirrhopetalum aratum*









*Dendrochilum filiforme*









*Lanium avicula*









*Dischidia species*









*Hoya myrmecopa*









*Peperomia resedaeflora*


----------



## MJ

wow Harry you'e got so much stuff blooming 8) Cirrhopetalum aratum does this smell like Tuna?


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. Little Jewel*

















*Dischidia nummularia var. gaudichaudii*

















*Hoya lacunosa Langkawi Island*

















*Codonanthe elegans*


----------



## Guest

Wow, that _Hoya lacunosa_ is incredible!!! Very nice blooms!


----------



## Android1313




----------



## Guest

Ooo!! Nice pic Android! That Tilly looks alien! Very nice.


----------



## wbeavers

Here is a little orchid I got from Little Frog Farm.








Not sure what it is the tag fell off.


----------



## Squash713

I thought this was Haraella odorata, but the color is different from all the others I've seen (cf. Khamul1of9's above). Regardless, it's pretty fun.


----------



## littlefrog

I think it is probably Slc. Barefoot Mailman, wbeavers.


----------



## candm519

*Aargh! Posting photos from a Mac??*

I can get the pictures into my gallery. But when I rightclick on the enlarged pics, I'm not offered the choices I need. It says I can 'copy link, open in new window or new tab, save to desktop, or copy image'. Nothing happens even when I do choose an option. 

Can anybody help me with instructions for Mac pix gallery-to-post?

Anyway, to see a few flowers, they are in my gallery: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/t ... album=1590


----------



## harrywitmore

Yes, get a PC. Sorry Ann, I know nothing about Macs.


----------



## candm519

Thank you, Harry.


----------



## wbeavers

Use the IMG tags and post the link between a pair.


----------



## candm519

Thank you, wbeavers. Names and comments on pics are in my gallery.
On my Mac, I don't get a link! Different dropdown menu than expected when I rightclick on my gallery picture. Can anybody with a Mac help me? (besides Helpful Harry's suggestion to get a PC)


----------



## fishmommy

it's a couple months late, but I had a squill bloom:









and I always have an Oxalis bloom:


----------



## Guest

Squash713 said:


> I thought this was Haraella odorata, but the color is different from all the others I've seen (cf. Khamul1of9's above). Regardless, it's pretty fun.


Nice one!
It is Haraella odorata/retrocalla
There is only 1 species in the genus.


----------



## Guest

wbeavers said:


>


Nice Spathicarpa! I just ordered one for myself from ebay and am going to try to grow it like a Spathyphyllum in the viv. Hopefully it will take.


----------



## AccidentalChef

Sorry for the terrible camera phone pictures, but the phal flowers didn't last until the paph fully opened, so this was the best I got. There's Paph. impulse x Paph. urbanianum on the left and Phal. Montclair King x Phal. Taisuco Smle on the right.


----------



## candm519

Nice flower color choice. I love that Paph. Post another picture when it is fully open, ok? How tall were/are they?


----------



## AccidentalChef

Thanks for the compliment. I think all of my friends are going to be sad the day that flower drops. They all comment on it every time they're here. I'd say the paph spike is about 8-9" tall. It's almost open now... this is my first paph, and I'm really surprised how long the flower takes to open up.

Steve


----------



## littlefrog

Three biggies...

Oncidium carthagenense (or Lophiaris carthagenensis if you prefer). A fairly big 'mule-ear' oncidium with a three or four foot spike.









Stanhopea wardii (or something close, it doesn't look quite right). Flowers about the size of my hand, nice fragrance, unfortunately they only last a few days...









And Bl Yellow Bird. This might actually fit in a viv, if it was a big one. Maybe 16" tall, and I think it is in a 6" pot.


----------



## harrywitmore

Those are beautiful. Here is one of my fav Aeschynanthus. It's blooming it's self silly at the moment. It has the added bonus of being a very pendant growing epiphyte.


*Aeschynanthus tricolor*


----------



## littlefrog

I really like that... How big does it get and how many cuttings can I have? *grin*


----------



## harrywitmore

I have stems over 4' but I suspect it get's larger. The leaves are round and about 1". PM me and we can talk for sure.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Codonanthe ulei* (I've heard this called Codonanthopsis too)

















*Nematanthus* (probably a hybrid)


----------



## Frogtofall

*Codonanthe crassifolia 'Cranberry'*


----------



## dustin_grey

Ive always wondered, Mr. Antone, do you buy like 500 lbs. of dried spaghum moss per year to please your plants or what? Just curous .


----------



## Frogtofall

dustin_grey said:


> Ive always wondered, Mr. Antone, do you buy like 500 lbs. of dried spaghum moss per year to please your plants or what? Just curous .


Nahhh... More like 700lbs... :wink:


----------



## pigface

Here's one of my hoyas that bloomed , Hoya bella is what it said on the H.D. tag . I have it in most of my tanks but this has been the first bloom I've gotten , but it has been in this tank the lonjgest .


----------



## harrywitmore

Not Hoya bella. Looks like Hoya wayettii.


----------



## SeaDuck

Harry are you sure? It looks like Hoya kentiana to me. Robert


----------



## Frogtofall

Hoya kentiana and Hoya wayetii are believed to be the exact same species by some. They are VERY close. The only difference I've seen (which I'm not sure is significant) is the pedicel color on H. kentiana is brown and on H. wayetii is green. Who knows?

Nice picture Mark.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, no but this is the info I have
http://www.cloudjungle.com/shop/product/7bbd2555-5142-4336-9254-1f808631a3e7.aspx


----------



## pigface

I figured someone would come up with the other name . They were both on the tag and I couldn't remember the other one  . Hoya kentiana .


----------



## AccidentalChef

So here's Paph. Impulse X Paph. urbanianum opened up, and Ascocenda Chaisiri blooming. Sadly, the tip of the Ascocenda spike died off and I only got two flowers, but the amount of fragrance they put out is amazing. The viv smells like an orange grove right now. The two flowers I do have are still open after over 2 weeks, and still look great. Also a pic of Masd. Maui Gold opening up.


----------



## Herpboyben

i got a first for me... wandering jew. i dont have a digital camera but i got some film pics so when i get them developed i will get a disk.


----------



## B&Y

AccidentalChef -
Is the Ascocenda Chaisiri orchid in with frogs? I would really like to put one in my tank, but I'm not sure if the plant requires the same temp.

Thanks,

B&Y


----------



## AccidentalChef

There are no frogs in the tank yet (soon, very soon...) but it is in the viv. Temps currently range from 68-70 at night to a peak of 80-82 during the day. I'm trying to drop the high temp below 80, but it only occurs for a couple hours a day when all the lights are on so I don't think it'll be a problem for the leucs. 

The Ascocendas seem to like a lot of light. I've got 2x96w from AHSupply on the tank, a 6500k running from 8-8 and a 10000k from 11-5. If the new fans I'm adding drop the temperatures a little lower I'm going to add a third 96w light. A couple of plants have gotten sunburn and been moved into the shade but most seem really happy under lots of light. The Gongora on the other end of the tank was dying until the 96w kits showed up, and now I've got new growth.


----------



## xfrogx

Well I was surprised to see these guys bloom after some devastating storms came through town. We had a good 5 mins of golf ball sized hail, Roofs are missing trees are completely gone, and the worst of all is... there was absolutely no warning AT ALL! So I had no idea that I Would lose half of my plants. But quite a few survived. I guess something beautiful can come from something so ugly. 

Neo. Angel Face









Neo Ellen B. 









And to make things worse we didnt have power for 3 days....grrrrr.


----------



## Guest

Very nice Paph!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia superba*









This flower smells awesome.


----------



## KeroKero

The ant seems to think so too!


----------



## rozdaboff

Not a regular poster in this thread - but had one interesting bloom (and one not as interesting).

I don't know the name of this orchid - but I was very surprised at the size of the flowers.









(For size reference - note the grain in the ghost wood)

And a close up of one of the flowers









And a cryptanthus:


----------



## KeroKero

And one not so interesting? Tsk, tsk Oz, how many of us see our crypts bloom anyways? I think it was just as good as the orchid


----------



## Guest

That orchid looks alot like the one I posted on this thread a while back.



Khamul1of9 said:


> Niiiiiiice!!!! Keep up the pics guys!!!
> 
> Here are some other in bloom now,
> these are in my 55 gallon bombina tank.
> Platystele stenostachya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Pleurothalis tribuloides


----------



## rozdaboff

Yeah - it does. I got it in a group from JBeetle at IAD. I think I remember one of them on the list being a Platystele.

Mine is nowhere near as large as yours yet - but coming along nicely.

Thanks for the ID.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Episcia Chocolate Velour*


----------



## housevibe7

Nice one Harry. Reminds me of an african violet.


----------



## harrywitmore

I think the key to Episcias is light. This one is in VERY bright light but not full sun. It is constantly moist in sphagnum and no soil at all. So, I think the light is very important to how these grow. They also like warmth but I will be trying many of them in my front greenhouse this winter and the air temps will be 50-55F but I suspect the soil will be warmer.


----------



## Guest

Here are some recent blooms.
First one in my 55 gallon tank. The brom has been in the tank since December 2005.
First blooming as far as I know. It had many more blooms at one time, but I took the pic one day too late.









And here is _Masdevallia_, possibly _M. floribunda_, not sure.
This one is in my 20 gallon long, vertical. Been there for a 6-8 months now.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia sp. IML 722*


----------



## Guest

Wow! How'd you get that pic?


----------



## Frogtofall

Khamul1of9 said:


> Wow! How'd you get that pic?


Well... With a whole lot of luck. Haha. I took about 25 shots in about 10 secs and had 1 turn out perfect. Then I zoomed in on the photo and cropped it for the picture you see now. Worked great. 

The Original


----------



## Guest

25 pics in 10 seconds. Very nice camera.


----------



## Guest

_Dyakia hendersonianum_
Yet another blooming orchid for me. This one is in the same tank as is the _Masdevallia floribunda_. It is growing directly on Coco-fiber/foam background and I covered the roots a little bit with tree fern fiber.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Pleurothallis dodsonii*









The plant itself









*Neo. Small Fry*


----------



## andy83

Here is a little bromeliad bloom. I'm not sure of the species really but it came from a group I purchased from black jungle.


----------



## USCraig

Hoya bilobata (the blooms still have their nectar from cracking open)


----------



## harrywitmore

Great photo. This looks more like a Hoya I have tagged as Hoya tsangii. But, after some research it seems the 2 plants are often sold as the other and one or the othe may not even be a correct name. The Hoya bilobata I have has different leaves which are smaller than the one I have as H tsangii. I think my bilobata is about to flower also. I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think the EA plant H. bilobata is actually Hoya sp. DS-70. Chris B. made that statement once I believe.

Great shot too. Did you try the nectar? It tastes AMAZING.


----------



## USCraig

indeed it is the DS-70 that I have. I found this: http://www.hoyor.net/gallery/bilobata/ and from looking at them side by side, Bilobata has little to no yellow whatsoever.

"But did I taste it"

Yes. The smell is minute compared to the taste. Sweet honey with a slight perfume.

I'll try to snap a photo of the other blooms fully open some time tonight.


----------



## rozdaboff

Again, not sure on the ID (I should take better notes of this stuff):


----------



## Guest

You seem to have _Sophronitis cernua_. Congratulations. I have not been able to get mine to bloom and have been able only to get one new growth and two new roots from it in over a year.
http://www.orchidspecies.com/sophronitiscernura.htm


----------



## rozdaboff

Thanks Cesar -

This one is mounted on a piece of wood, surrounded in moss, and very high in the tank (less than 2" from the glass at the top of the tank). It is under a T5HO fixture. It has been growing for me quite well - with lots of roots that extend down the driftwood, and a few new growths.

Oz


----------



## Guest

My latest bloom. This tank holds three bumble bee walking toads. Not an escape risk. So I can keep the top open. _Spathiphyllum_ sp. possible _S. wallisii_??


----------



## KeroKero

I would say it's a _S. wallisii _cultivar... there are only a ton and half of them :roll: I always love when I can get them to bloom, so pretty!


----------



## Guest

I thought so too Corey. Thanks!


----------



## pigface

This one has grown alot since I got it . This is the second bloom so far .

Haraella retrocalla









I have a gastrochilus that is in bud also .


----------



## Guest

I love this one. I have a _Haraella _in bloom right now and was very fragrant today.


----------



## andy83

Here is my L discolor that's on its first flower. It gets a lot of light and doesn't have very much head room but I still enjoy it very much and it has grown pretty well so far. I hope in the future that it shades itself to some extent. There are three flower spikes at the moment and the first one hit the top glass and then died. This one has made it to flower and the other one has a good 6 inches left to grow until it hits the glass.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I think this is coming from a begonia..


----------



## Grassypeak

Yup it sure is


----------



## Frogtofall




----------



## Frogtofall

*Codonanthe crassifolia 'Cranberry'*


----------



## valledelcauca

Thanks for posting pics of that plant Antone, now I know that the plant I brought from French Guyana is a C.Crassifolia  

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## KeroKero

Ooooooo I like the Codonanthe! I don't know much about them, but was looking into them as part of the variety of plants I wanted to put in my show tank... how big is that one in particular? Is it a good viv subject?

Edit: Oh, wait, after poking around on another forum, I find the same pics... and this "DischidiaGuy" says they are GREAT in terrariums  Yet another forum addiction to deal with...


----------



## valledelcauca

Do Codonanthe spec. produce seeds?


----------



## Frogtofall

KeroKero said:


> Ooooooo I like the Codonanthe! I don't know much about them, but was looking into them as part of the variety of plants I wanted to put in my show tank... how big is that one in particular? Is it a good viv subject?
> 
> Edit: Oh, wait, after poking around on another forum, I find the same pics... and *this "DischidiaGuy" says they are GREAT in terrariums * Yet another forum addiction to deal with...


Hahaha! I'm busted! :lol:

I suppose I should show this one too then...
*
Codonanthe ulei*


----------



## Frogtofall

valledelcauca said:


> Do Codonanthe spec. produce seeds?


All flowering plants produce seeds and Codonanthe is no exception. They are VERY easy to germinate as well. I've got a couple of different species that I've sowed seed from that have nice sized seedlings waiting to be potted up.


----------



## KeroKero

How big is the 'Cranberry' ? I was looking into Codonanthe but didn't find much about them, and I am looking for TINY little gems. Can't really tell much from the pic. The ulei looks a bit big for what I was thinking :lol: 

And *gasp* are those... mostly *empty* benches in that pic? Tsk tsk, you gotta work on that!


----------



## valledelcauca

Great, thats the next thing I`m gonna try. Thanks Antone


----------



## harrywitmore

Codonanthe gracilis and Codonanthe devosiana 'Paula' are good choices for small. There are also a number of xCodonathe that are small. Here's a good place to do some research.
http://www.gesneriads.ca/genemcod.htm


----------



## KeroKero

I've been sorting thru that site a lot lately getting ideas! So much information!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Codonanthe carnosa* is pretty small. Leaves are like the size of coco puffs but flat.









*Codonanthe luteola* is also nice...










The ULTIMATE mini Gesneriad that loves the terrarium is...

*Neomortonea rosea* (flowers not opened yet)


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Neomortonea rosea looks like a really cool plant! A google search on this genus gave me no results. Is it also referred to by another genus/species ?

Edit: Nvm, found it under Neomortonia


----------



## Frogtofall

I just wanted to note that in my previous post the plant labeled as Codonanthe luteola is actually C. gracilis. I got the labeles mixed up.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia lancifolia* (I think I may have posted this one last time it flowered but oh well)

























*Dischidia rimicola*


----------



## Guest

To be little unorthodox. Hehe. This is what I got blooming in my orchidarium yesterday.


----------



## housevibe7

:shock: no.... you wouldnt... :lol:


----------



## Guest

housevibe7 said:


> :shock: no.... you wouldnt... :lol:


I wouldn't what? :lol:


----------



## andy83

That's awesome Khamul1of9!!!

Has it faded away yet? Is that by chance a jewel to the left? I can't wait for my first mushroom. Keep up with the good pics.


----------



## Guest

Yes, thats _Ludisia discolor_. It bloomed one year ago. The background is _Masdevallia tovarensis_.


----------



## Tim




----------



## andrew__

Hey - I've been tracking down/trying to track down _Codonanthe crassifolia 'Cranberry'_ through my mom who's in some sort of gesneriad society. Anyway, I can get some other variety other than 'Cranberry' but I've been warned that these like high light, how high are we talking? I was going to have it within 8" of a 20W flourescent strip, is this enough? Should I get another 20W bulb? (posting here since this is where I saw that cool plant :wink: sorry, no pics of anything flowering for me.)


----------



## Guest

I would not consider 20 or 40 watts good enough for any plant that wants high lighting. At the very least, 90 watts. And its not just watts. Its the lumens or footcandles you want to look out for. You really want to go on the high end (I forget the number values).


----------



## Tim

Now that you mention it how do you convert footcandles to lux or to luman?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Tim said:


>


Nice Tim! I have the same oncidium. Is that a begonia in the bottom right peeking through? And if so what is it?


----------



## Guest

Got this one from Andy's Orchids about a year ago. This would be its third and most floriferous blooming event. :biggrin:
This is a semidecidous species of Asia that should not loose its leaves in humid environment. It currently has 5 blooms and two buds on a second spike. Sorry for the picture quality.

Here it is in its natural habitat, my orchidarium       :lol::lol::lol::lol:








A close up


----------



## Tim

that is awsome...the begoina in my pic is an unknown for me but I'll take a pic of it for you all and mabey you can id it


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya retusa* (My fav. Hoya)


----------



## harrywitmore

*Barbosella handroi*


----------



## Guest

Tim said:


> Now that you mention it how do you convert footcandles to lux or to luman?


Im not sure how, but I bet someone in the parts subforum can answer that.


----------



## rozdaboff

Restrepia "Tiny Tot" (elegans x dodsonii)


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know what this is?
I'm thinking _Stapelia_ sp. (starfish cactus). Im not sure. 
If it is I'm in big trouble as starfish cactii are stinkers!!


----------



## harrywitmore

This is a Stapelia and I think it's gigantea. I have one that is in the exact same state as we speak and it will smell wonderful, if you are a blow fly.


----------



## housevibe7

Uh oh Caesar! Good luck with that one :blech:


----------



## harrywitmore

I love these plants! :shock:


----------



## housevibe7

I think I was thinking more about the smell. I would LOVE to have an Amorphallus titanum, for example, I just dont think I would particularly like the smell. Neat looking plant otherwise.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, the smell is the great part. It's so much fun to see the flies collect.
I have a number of Amorphs and the smells are all over the place.
Not all bad.


----------



## Guest

Hi, Thanks Harry. I've had stewardship of this one for two years. Its always been in the work place (botany lab at the college I work in) and this is the first blooming. I can't wait to stink up the work place!! :twisted: :twisted: 
The second bud will hopefully make a really great live demo two weeks from now when I will be teaching an intro lab class all about plants.
Also, I've been told today by two people now (including you Harry) that it is _Stapelia gigantea_. This makes me happy cause I always wanted this plant, but never knew I had it all along! LOL


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Well Cesar, looks like you've found a good way to make me stop bothering you in the lab.


----------



## Guest

On the contrary! This is the time when I want people to come and look. Its not often you see this kind of thing in person.
Now if I could only get my _Typhonium_ to bloom :twisted:


----------



## roxrgneiss

This _Neo. lilliputiana_ has been in my viv for almost two months; it had a nice surprise for me this week.  Sorry about the pic; I'm not great with cameras... yet. The blossoms have only lasted about 24hrs after opening. :? 










I'd say this brome is about 3" tall, with a rosette around 2" in diameter.

Mike


----------



## KeroKero

When they bloom they are short and sweet... but great fun when you catch them! That's what I like about brom blooms 

Ceasar... make sure to take pics when it blooms!


----------



## harrywitmore

Another Stapelia gigantea flower. This one is huge and is double the size of my hand!


----------



## Guest

Ta DAAAA!!!!!!!!!
In bloom! Today. About a few hours ago. Not really sure. It was still in bud at 9 am and fully open at 3.

























It must be _Stapelia_ season!


----------



## Tim

both are vary 8) 
how big do the plants get?
are they viv compatible?
can you PM me a good place to buy one from



Thanks Tim
[email protected]


----------



## housevibe7

Hows the smell C?


----------



## Guest

This is a cactus. Cactus conditions apply. 
The bloom is the size of my face. Possibly a bit larger.
Its beginning to smell like a dead rat crawled up inside of it. :?


----------



## Frogtofall

While it may look like one, Stapelia gigantea is not a cactus. :wink: Its a succulent that can grow in cacti-like conditions. Definitely not viv suitable as already mentioned.


----------



## Tim

dead rat smell :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest

Yes, Antone is correct. I have recently found out that this is a member of the Asclepiadaceae family. Not a cactus, but succulent no less.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have seen a close cousin Stapelia, Huernia, growing mounted as an epiphyte at Fairchild. I think the key on any of these is to allow the roots to dry and not stay damp. They do not seem to mind high humidity but love lots of light.
I have a picture somewhere I will need to find and show you. It was interesting to see it there. I am trying a couple of cuttings in my Gian Terrarium.


----------



## AlexD

This is not related to cacti at all, but it is a nice orchid. Dracula ligiae:









Finally got the stupid image tag right! Anyway, this thing grows in my basement under lights. It attracts stray ff's from the frog tanks because fungus gnats pollinate it in nature. It has a pheromone that brings them in like crazy. It is pretty funny actually.


----------



## Guest

Any scent? Very cool!!!


----------



## AlexD

Not that I can really tell. It grows in forests that are too cold for most insects to fly, so scent or nectar aren't really needed.


----------



## Guest

Ah, still cool.


----------



## Dendrobait

Alexd: I suppose if you could get one to bloom frequently in a viv it'd be a great feeding station for the frogs. :lol:


----------



## AlexD

Actually, after it starts blooming, it continues to do so for like a year on the same spike. The only problem with blooming in the viv would be that it needs cold temps (~50 at night) to do well.


----------



## ksquared

bulbophyllum vaginatum

just came back from vacation last night to find this blooming. i planted it in september.


----------



## harrywitmore

My favorite Passiflora is now in flower. Too large for Vivs but nice all the same.

Passiflora trifiscata


----------



## Dendrobait

Woowee...that is a pretty one Harry.


----------



## Guest

Impressive Bulbo ksquared. I like it.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya darwinii*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

^ Nice Antone. I wish I had your job.


----------



## reggorf

Wow Antone Those are very pretty. What do they smell like? Would they grow well in a viv?


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks you 2.

Stacey, this plant may actually do okay in a viv but its expensive (b/c of its rarity) and gets rather large. The flowers have no fragrance as of yet. They may develop one later. Would surprise me if they don't. They sure look like they smell good, most Hoya do.


----------



## roxrgneiss

H. retrocalla

Beautiful flower, much nicer in person.  











Mike


----------



## Tim

vary cool mike can't wait till mine gets old enought to bloom.


mike how old is yours?


----------



## AlexD

BTW, how did you deal with the problems with that plant?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Tim,
Good question - I really wish I could say for certain, but I didn't grow this beauty from seed. I will speak to the grower I got it from recently and get back to you.

Alex,
You _*must*_ (hehe) mean the odor. I don't know if it was mounting it (throwing out potting mix), the bud finally opening, or just my olfactory getting used to it, but I really don't notice it as much.  

Mike


----------



## AlexD

Well, yeah, I did mean the smell. I wasn't going to say it on a public fourm, I know people are sensitive about their orchids . LOL.


----------



## Guest

Nice Antone. Thanks for exposing us to Hoyas.
Rex, I find that Haraella is an easy bloomer and blooms even when still very small. And the odor from the flower for me is somewhat pleasant.
Did you mount that one to the wood yourself?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Ceasar,

Actually, my name is Mike. The odor was something putrid, prior to the flower, but has now ceased for the most part. Easy blooming is good! Yes, I mounted it = cypress + drilled holes + fishing line + moss over roots. As for whether it likes my methods, I don't know.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Its a good thing you took it out of its pot. That smell was not normal.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Alex, I don't mind; I'm quite an amature with orchids.  If I want a truly fragrant experience, I'll go to Al's greenhouse.  

Ceasar, thanks, I wouldn't have known - this is my first and only one.


----------



## Guest

This is one of the mini Phals I got from Dowery Orchids about a month ago or so. It came in double spike and bud and is just now opening up. This has got to be the smallest Phal I have ever seen in my life. No scent yet, and I wonder if I will ever get to experience any scent as I am almost never home.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya waymaniae*


----------



## candm519

Great halloween timing for that hoya!


----------



## nelcadiz

The pic isn´t good  

_Dischidia nummularia_


----------



## roxrgneiss

Antone,

The H. waymaniae close-up is top notch  

Mike


----------



## Frogtofall

roxrgneiss said:


> Antone,
> 
> The H. waymaniae close-up is top notch
> 
> Mike


Thanks!


----------



## Anoleo2

Nothing special, but:

_Aeschynanthus longicaulis_









Sorry for the bad pic...


----------



## KeroKero

A bloom is always special


----------



## candm519

How strange--a lipstick plant with no lipstick! 
Is it reddish on the inside? (I googled images, and some photos showed that)


----------



## Anoleo2

Yeah there's a little red on the inside rim...


(Btw, thanks for the name Corey :wink: )


----------



## harrywitmore

Actually the reason they are called lipstick plant is when the flower is emerging from the calyx and has yet to open it looks similar to lipstick emerging from a dispenser. Not all Aeschynanthus have this trait. A radicans is a good example of this though and is the most commonly grown.


----------



## Guest

Well I think its pretty cool at that stage. Can't wait to see it in full bloom. please post again.


----------



## KeroKero

Are you talking about full bloom on the lipstick? Cuz... that pretty much is "full bloom". They can get more flowers around the plant, but the flowers are very tube like... so that picture is a completely open bloom


----------



## harrywitmore

Various Aeschynanthus (some reposted)

A longicaulis










A tricolor









A gracilis









A micranthus









A tricolor emerging









A pulchra


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

harrywitmore said:


> A pulchra


Harry, can these be grown as epiphites on the backwall of a tank and are there any special tricks to it?


----------



## harrywitmore

All Aeschynanthus are epiphytes (all I have grown) and in high humidity they will grow anywhere.
They need bright light to flower. There are a number of them that are commonly available at places like Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I thought so, thanks Harry. I have just had a hard time with the ones I mounted in my newest tank. Not enough moisture maybe.


----------



## harrywitmore

You would want to have the base of the cutting in something like sphagnum to get it going. They love high humidity. 80% is great.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thank you Harry.


----------



## KeroKero

Also remember they are pendulant... they grow down rather than up. Plant them at the top of your tank  A bed of moist sphagnum moss to grown ON, like harry mentioned, really helps. Just sit the cuttings on them, don't cover any part of the plant with the moss (when planting, people tend to put them IN the substrate, which causes rot). Just make sure the sphagnum stays moist.

My best success with them has been on driftwood, with a layer of sphagnum moss, and some clippings (growth point hanging down towards the floor of the tank) tied onto the driftwood with fishing line. Just remember that some species can get really long... best display I've seen of them was a couple of species/hybrids at ABG... hanging down above a doorway easily longer than I am tall and in bloom :shock:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

KeroKero said:


> Also remember they are pendulant... they grow down rather than up. Plant them at the top of your tank


Yeah I did that, I think I just have to add the sphagnum to the back now. Thank you guys. Anyways, back to flower pictures!


----------



## harrywitmore

One thing I have obsearved is that many of them love to climb trees. So, if they are given something to support them they crawl up. I've seen this mostly in the forms called 'radicans' which are the traditional Lipstick. A gracilis definately is pendent especially the one known as 'Jade Pagoda'

A micranthus just crawls all over the place. I love these plants!


----------



## housevibe7

I finally have one again! A Spathoglottis sp.








I have a Ludisia in bud and a Sarcinula brighamii in bud as well, I'll show you guys pictures when they do open.


----------



## Frogtofall

Sarah, I think thats a Schismatoglottis sp. Nice.


----------



## harrywitmore

If this came from me, I received it as Schismatoglottis sp. I have never been able to get a species name nor confirmation on the genus. But the flowers look identical to other Schismatoglottis species I have. Mine is in flower also. This is a great small growing Aroid!


----------



## housevibe7

Yeah, that's what I meant  It was late and couldnt find the tag.


----------



## fishmommy

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Guest

housevibe7 said:


> I finally have one again! A Spathoglottis sp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Ludisia in bud and a Sarcinula brighamii in bud as well, I'll show you guys pictures when they do open.


OMG!! I love it!!!! Where can I get one? No wait I take that back. Thanks for letting me know about this species!


----------



## housevibe7

Caesar... you can get it from Harry, atleaset thats who I got it from :hehehehehe: your welcome


----------



## roxrgneiss

Dischidia nummularioides 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Psygmorchis pusilla 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Mike


----------



## andy83

Here is a shot of my discolor bush in bloom. It had three spikes bit the one in the middle hit the top of the glass and fell off before it had a chance to put out any flowers. The other two are getting taller and taller by the day.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Neo. 'Midget'


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pigface

I don't know what it is , I got it as a cutting from Antone , but I found this bloom in my Lamasi viv this week. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## harrywitmore

Looks like a Impatiens to me. Is this I repens Antone?


----------



## Manuran

Looks like Impatiens repens to me.


----------



## Frogtofall

That'd be it!


----------



## reggorf

I had a couple of things blooming in my vivs lately. 

I got this one from Black Jungle. I don't know what it is called. They had one blooming in a viv they had for sale and I just had to get one. It is in our bassleri viv, as you can see. 








This mushroom is growing right out of the background of our intermedius viv. This one came out for a day or so. Then it died and now it has come back again within a week. The color in the picture does not accurately represent what it was. It was almost flourescent yellow.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Guest

very cool! The flower and the shroom. Wouldn't mind having them both.


----------



## skronkykong

That Impatiens repens look great. I can't find it available anywhere though. However I did find Impatiens bicaudata seeds on ebay. Anyone else try this in a viv?


----------



## Manuran

Hi skronky,

Try Kartuz Greenhouses for Impatiens repens


----------



## Manuran

Hey reggorf,

That's Gloxinia (Seemannia) sylvatica. Beautiful plant and frog.


----------



## skronkykong

Got it, thanks


----------



## harrywitmore

Ruella makoyana


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## flyangler18

Encyclia polybulbon


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Guest

I had one of those a year ago and very quickly killed it. I think I kept it too dry. How do you keep it?? Very nice!


----------



## flyangler18

> How do you keep it?? Very nice!


It's mounted pretty high on the backwall of the viv on tree fiber- just a little bit of spaghnum underneath the roots. My viv tops off about 75-76 during the day and drops down to about 65-67 at night. Handmisting every other day keeps the humidity are the mid 80s and the plants are thriving. Warm and humid seems to be what this little one needs, and I'm happy to oblige!

Jason


----------



## rozdaboff

I'll have to punt the identification to Antone on this one - a dischidia? I think.

The leaves are in the background; the flowers emerged from a break in the wood it is growing on.









Close-up of the flower:


----------



## Frogtofall

Dischidia cleistantha :wink:


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pleurothallis loranthophylla*


----------



## Guest

Very cool Pluero!!


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks, it is a cool. Here is something I found while looking in the cool greenhouse.
*Impatiens hians*


----------



## housevibe7

:shock: Wow! Thats amazing for an impatiens. Ive never really been fond of them in general in the past.. but I may have to change my mind on that.


----------



## harrywitmore

There are many amazing Impatiens. Most are pretty forgiving but most are also upright growers.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia astephana*









*Dischidia sp. ALJ-02076*


----------



## Guest

Wow, you know those _Dischidias_ are amazing!


----------



## reggorf

My christmas Cactus!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Codonanthe calycarata*


----------



## Guest

_Spathicarpa sp_. does well in wet substrate








_Anthurium_ hybrid, I have it as an epiphytic vine in my 55 gallon viv.








_Anthurium gracile_, epiphytic in my 40 gallon vertical








_Anubias frazerii_ in my 15 gallon open paludarium








_Macodes petiola_, almost in bloom in my 20 gallon vertical








_Haraella odorata(retrocalla)_ in my 20 gallon vertical








_Cischwenifia pusillia_ in my 55 gallon viv








_Tacca plantaginea_ in fruit








_Tillandsia cyanea_ preparing to bloom


----------



## KeroKero

Woohoo! Do anything special to get all those guys to bloom or did they just decide it was time?


----------



## housevibe7

It seems like everything at once  Sorry... I REALLY need a new camera, so they arent they best.

Tillandsia bulbosa in left center, as well as the others I have close ups of.








Sarcinula brighamii








Ludisia discolor








Tillandsia bulbosa about to bloom
This one has two


----------



## Dendrobait

With the success of this thread, it is obvious that for us viv growers, the whole year is the season!


----------



## Guest

yes, all year!!!
_Fittonia versschafeltii '_Juanita'


----------



## Manuran

Hi Khamul,
Very nice picture. I've never really taken the time to look at a fittonia flower, but it is really beautiful.

Here's a picture of a flower of Vriesea ospinae var.ospinae
It is a mid-sized bromeliad. It is a little subtle, but very nicely marked bromeliad. Plus you get this really bright yellow show.


----------



## KeroKero

Has to be one of my all time favorite broms!

And I'm jealous of the fittonia flower pic... I've never been able to get a clear pic of mine  What camera did you use?

I've got some blooms going but no camera to take a pic with... but its mostly just coleus so nothing too crazy!


----------



## Guest

I used a 4.0 megapixel Nikon Coolpix 4600. 
I think I put my hand behind the spike to get the camera to focus. And put it on a 10 sec. timer.

I have never seen a _Coleus_ flower.


----------



## KeroKero

Huh, not too far off from the model I was using. I'll see if I can grab picks of the flowers tomorrow and post them... but they are smaller than the fittonia (but otherwise rather similar...) so I can't garentee anything other than the spike LOL.


----------



## hopalong

Here's my jewel orchid flowering. I wonder what it will look like in full bloom...


----------



## housevibe7

Probably kind of like the one that I posted at the end of the last page


----------



## Frogtofall

*Columnea sp.* (in Solarte viv)


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sp. Kunming Kina*


----------



## jejton

Khamul1of9 said:


> yes, all year!!!
> _Fittonia versschafeltii '_Juanita'


I just picked up a couple of fittonias at HD on the sale rack. Can you tell me how the do in your viv and under what conditions they are growing?


----------



## Guest

They do well in moist soil and high humidity. They don't need a lot of light.
They take a good long while to acclimate themselves, and cuttings take forever to grow. But then one day you take a look and its growing a mile a minute.


----------



## USCraig

Back in Bloom...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Craig, what are you a profession photographer? That is a beautiful shot.


----------



## Frogtofall

Craig, great shot. What lens?

*Nemathanthus hybrid (as yet unnamed)*


----------



## USCraig

Thanks Guys.

Body: Nikon d70s
Lens: 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 telephoto with macro


----------



## Jencylivez

Don't know what type of Begonia this is, maybe someone will chime in with an ID


----------



## Frogtofall

Got a better pic of the foliage? It looks almost like Soli Mutata but I'd need to see the whole leaf.


----------



## Jencylivez

Heres a picture of the whole plant


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Begonia thelmae


----------



## fishmommy

my first tilli bloom....this made me sooooo happy!


----------



## candm519

Good job, FishM! You must have made it very happy. And the redred neo on the rignt isn't miserable either. I do love your jungly look.
I keep meaning to find some butterfly pins like yours--they look much nicer than my shiny wire.


----------



## fishmommy

that neo is just now throwing it's first pup....it's an Inca cross but I can't recall off the top of my head which one (and I'm too stuffed with Xmas ham right now to go look in my plant binder)
thanks Anne...you are always so nice to me 8) I am in awe of your latest 'scape pics


----------



## Frogtofall

Neo. Inca x fireball.


----------



## Amphiman

Wow....this one post has over 27000 views...gotta be a record or something.


----------



## Anoleo2

Well now it has 1000 replies too...

Great blooms everyone, nothing is blooming in my house right now.


----------



## KeroKero

I borrowed a camera! And promptly forgot to take pics last night. Erk. Coleus is in full bloom now tho... lol.


----------



## flyangler18

> I borrowed a camera!


Didn't you say you were buying one?!?!? I know I saw that in a recent thread 

Bah. Nothing blooming in my house right now either.


----------



## KeroKero

Ugh, yes I have it all planned out... but likely won't be able to afford it for a while  Stupid christmas gifts... so I stole my parents camera again. I'm going to wait for my bank account to recover a bit before getting the camera...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Tillandsia bulbosa


----------



## Guest

Nice _Tillandsia_!! I love it.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya imbricata*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What a bizarre and wonderful hoya. What kind of camera do you have Antone? I have looked around and couldn’t figure it out. Beautiful pictures though as usual.


----------



## flyangler18

Bizarre and wonderful hoya is right! Spectacular looking specimen.


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks! I'm using a Canon Digital Rebel XT with whatever the basic lens that came with it is. I added UV and +3 filters onto it.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thanks Antone, I always wondered. I have a Nikon D40 with a couple lenses on it's way. I will finaly get some good pictures to add to this thread and some good shots of the tanks your plants have helpped me build and make beautiful.

P.S. Thanks for inspiring my own small hoya collection with this thread, so many good shots.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Lepimium houlletiana*










*Rhipsalis pilocarpa*










*Agapetes 'Lugdvan Cross'* emerging


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya caudata*


























*Dischidia sp. Nueva Vizcaya, Philippines*


















*Dischidia diphylla*


----------



## Guest

Beautiful blooms guys. 
Here is my latest bloom from within my Orchidarium/vivarium.
_Macodes petola_, got this one from Rob at Little Frog Farms. This is the first blooming for these cuttings since I have had them.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Not sure of the species name but I came home from vacation and this was in bloom.








I have a bunch of Phalaenopsis and a Paphiopedilum in bloom also and I'll try to get some photos soon.
Andy


----------



## harrywitmore

Interesting. What do the stems look like. Looks like a Hatiora. How large are the flowers?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

About the size of an orange I was told it is an orchid cactus.
Andy


----------



## Frogtofall

Andy,

A friend of mine says that its most likely a hybrid of, Disocactus ackemannii


----------



## andrew__

Frogtofall said:


> Andy,
> 
> A friend of mine says that its most likely a hybrid of, Disocactus ackemannii


Did a quick google and wow, these things look amazing when they get big.


----------



## Guest

Wow, I was going to say orchid cactus. But beyond that I don't know what to call it. Sort of looks like a night blooming cactus as well, but obviously, blooms beyond the night.


----------



## Manuran

Not a bloom, but I thought these pictures could be posted here.
These are the sporing bodies of the liverwort Riccardia. I've been keeping these in my terrariums for awhile now, but I have never seen them spore. 
So, I thought I would share. It is a very tiny plant, much like a moss.


----------



## Frogtofall

That is creepy looking. Neat!


----------



## Guest

That is too cool, and well within the rules of the thread! Anything that blooms or spores inside your vivarium, hehe.


----------



## Manuran

Glad you 2 like it. It is a bit Belle Laid.


----------



## asilsdorf

This one is not in a viv. but I do have one of them in a viv. Found this on my plant grow out shelf today It's Mediocalcar decorata.


----------



## harrywitmore

Manuran said:


> Not a bloom, but I thought these pictures could be posted here.
> These are the sporing bodies of the liverwort Riccardia. I've been keeping these in my terrariums for awhile now, but I have never seen them spore.


Can you tell me where you got this? I am very interested in Liverworts and want to get some of this one or any other species.


----------



## KeroKero

Riccia is commonly available via the fish hobby and even offered by some of the sponsors here... but tends to be in limited supply since it's so popular


----------



## nelcadiz

java moss


----------



## daemonfly

Home Depot tillsandia on a basic cam with no manual zoom.



















More here:

http://www.daemonfly.com/images/15high/purple1.jpg
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/15high/purple2.jpg
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/15high/purple3.jpg
http://www.daemonfly.com/images/15high/purple4.jpg


----------



## MissEry

I got this plant as a freebie with some other purchases. it was kept in the shed with its original owner so as soon as i gotted it started to do this:









I don't know much about this brom, does anyone know how to care for it?
i've been watering in the middle.
And another plant flowering in my terrarium.


----------



## harrywitmore

The brome is a Bilbergia but I'm not sure of the species. The other plant is Begonia prismatocarpa.

Looks like you are doing great at growing them.


----------



## Smashtoad

Neo. liliputiana










Masdevallia coccina alba x somethinerother. Just opened today. I'd love to claim credit for it...but I bought it in spike.


----------



## Manuran

Nice flowers and plants everyone. I esp. like the B. prismatocarpa.

Harry, The Riccardias I've aquired over the years. None from commercial sources. I have 4 different ones, but they all look somewhat similar. The interesting thing is that they are quite varied in their optimum conditions. 

Here's a plant in flower. It is too big for any terrarium I have right now, but I can dream  It is my favorite Philodendron. I know it as "joepii" It is from French Guiana.


----------



## Android1313

Not the greatest shots, of the greatest blooms I know, but the pics turned out better than I thought they would. Enjoy!


----------



## harrywitmore

I think they are cool. I just got this plant and the flower is almost gone but here it is anyway.

*Aeschynanthus xsplendidus*


----------



## Frogtofall

MissEry said:


> I got this plant as a freebie with some other purchases. it was kept in the shed with its original owner so as soon as i gotted it started to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about this brom, does anyone know how to care for it?


Definitely a Bilbergia. The are epiphytes and can be potted in a well draining mix and kept in lots of bright light but not necessarily direct sun. You can also grow them mounted to sticks, tree fern or cork bark. Just do like you're already doing and keep the center filled with water. Since it is flowering, it will begin to pup shortly.

Manuran, that Philo is awesome.


----------



## harrywitmore

The closest thing I could come up with for the Billbergia is either sanderiana or elegans. It doesn't quite match either so it could be a hybrid. I used to sell one called Billbergia leptopoda that is also similar and stays relatively small for Billbergia.


----------



## MissEry

Thanks for the tips Antone, i have a huge collection of CPs but am still new to broms and i havent seen a hole so deep in a brom like in this one yet so i thought it would have to be cared for differently, but im glad to hear i'm doing it right  .
Harry you are right on the money :shock: , it is definetly a hybrid Billbergia elegans. i hope one day i could id plants like you guys :wink: ! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous _Masdevallia_ and _Philodendron_ guys!!! I'm drooling over both!


----------



## housevibe7

I just got back from vacation so thought I would start back posting right by posting a picture I took at the conservatory at UW while in Seattle. I own this species, but it just isnt old enough to bloom yet. Oh yeah, its a Bulbophylum echinolabium.. stinky one
If anyone can tell me how to get the full resolution picture off my phone, that would be great.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Disterigma pentandrum aff* (Epiphytic blueberry from Peru)


----------



## KeroKero

Oooooooooo you were right, I do like the blueberry lol. Have a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## Frogtofall

KeroKero said:


> Oooooooooo you were right, I do like the blueberry lol. Have a pic of the whole plant?


That pretty much _is_ the whole plant. :wink:


----------



## KeroKero

hmmm does it grow up? I know it's an epiphyte but if I'm gonna try and beg for some I need to set up a tank correctly for it


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah, it grows upright but then trails as the weight of the vine takes a toll on the base. Didn't really notice it scrambling much.


----------



## Guest

Nice Bulbo. housevibe!!! I love it.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here's a cool Paph.
Andy


----------



## harrywitmore

I can't take credit for it but I recieved this plant in bloom

*Petrocosmea fosterii*


----------



## KeroKero

Ooooo very nice gesneriad there Harry  The flowers are really cool, similar yet different from relatives... does it work well in terrariums at all? I don't know much about the Petro genus...


----------



## harrywitmore

From what I have heard from the gesneriphiles list it prefers terrarium conditions but I can't say for sure. I have this one in a tent shelf under lights at the moment. It is supposedly REALLY easy to prop from leaves like Chirita and Saintpaulia maybe even easier.


----------



## KeroKero

Sounds like a leaf or two needs to be tossed into a frog tank to find out  I'll keep that plant in mind to add to my terrarium possible gesneriad list... and I just joined that ML since I'm officially hooked on the buggers.


----------



## andrew__

might have to steal a leaf from my mom's next time I visit :twisted: She has it growing well as a houseplant getting indirect natural light from two large south facing windows, though it hasn't flowered yet as far as I know.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice Phaph Andy.


----------



## flyangler18

Angelwing Begonia with a few Drosophila. Not as crisp as I would like, but it'll do.


----------



## Conman3880

I'm not entirely sure what species (or even genus, for that matter) this plant is, but it's an aquatic "betta bulb" that I got from a pet shop. It sprouted less than a month ago and already has this. Not sure if it's a flower, but I cant really think of anything else it might be. It's about an inch across.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Conman,

it's a flowering spike of an Aponogeton.  Nice photo.


----------



## Frogtofall

Great shot Conman. That reminds me I need to get some A. madagascariensis for my aquarium... :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Laelia Nemesis 



















I should get a wide shot of this, this plant has three two foot long spikes with 4 or 5 flowers each. Flowers are about 3" wide.


----------



## housevibe7

VERY nice!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thanks Sarah. Orchids are a big passion for me. I just built a tank with 9 different orchids. (Thanks Rob of little frog farms). There is a big show out here in a few weeks so expect a BIG post after that!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya australis*




























This one has been posted already but...

*Aeschynanthus tricolor*


----------



## reptile_guy5

nice pics everyone, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Guest

Does this thread hold a record yet or not? 
Great pics everyone!
Here is one I would house in a viv, if I had a viv large enough, or if the plant were smaller.
Lc. Purple Cascade 'Fragrant Beauty'


----------



## MonopolyBag

Yes, I am a guy, and I am going to use the word beautiful! That flower is so beautiful! Nice orchid. Well in terms of a record, man, it is now my turn to add to it.










Nothing special, just a dwarf begonia. But very nice in my viv though.


----------



## harrywitmore

Begonias flowers are often over looked but they can be beautiful for sure. Are guys not supposed to say that? I will take a pic of flowers of U484. They are cool before they open for sure and the yellow flowering African species are really cool.


----------



## flyangler18

> Are guys not supposed to say that?


No reason why not! I am apt to call many things in the natural world 'beautiful'


----------



## harrywitmore

Well I could not get the pics of the Begonia. But here is a 
*Aeschynanthus humilis*


----------



## MonopolyBag

Well... ok fine, I'll say it again beautiful. I guess it is more applicable when talking about clothing, or something like that, a room for instance. But yeah, nature is and can be beautiful. Now the word "cute" that is another story in my mind.

But I would have to say nature is more awesome and cool and interesting than beautiful. When I see a vista that is beautiful, I am more amazed by the fact of how it looks rather than its beauty. I don't just look at a flower and go how nice, I looka t it and must compare it to its surroundings. not sure if you guys understand, but whatever.... anyone else got any pics of begonias or anything else really, I love this post, lets keep it going.


----------



## dom

[imghttp://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y292/domenicjames/jhfkjl003.jpg[/img]

fittonia i got at homedepot.. i forget the name of it tho.. white something


----------



## HappyHippos1

White brocade I think.


----------



## dom

HappyHippos1 said:


> White brocade I think.


thats it!!! its been flowering like 2 to 3 a day and then they fall by the end of the day


----------



## dom

Khamul1of9 said:


> I've got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Fittonia flower. Its gives one, losses it by the next day, then keeps giving others on a daily basis, been blooming for over a week, and the plant now has a second spike.



is this a white brocade, and if so how do you get those leafs pink?


----------



## housevibe7

There are lots of different color varieties of fittonia, pink being one of them... I have the white and green one as well as one that is bright red and green.


----------



## dom

oh i see , very nice !! thanx sarah


----------



## MonopolyBag

I got a lot of begonias form home depot now, hope they grow nicely, but no idea what they are. I will get some pics and post plant id eventually. I want more begonia flowers.


----------



## Guest

Yup, that one has always been pink. _Fittonia versschafeltii _'Juanita'









Here are my most recent blooms. The _Tillandsia cyanea_ has taken its sweet time to grow that spike. I guess its not in bloom just yet, but soon.









And what I think is _Anubias frazeri_


----------



## Frogtofall

*Pleurothallis pubescens* (at least thats what I received it as...)










Now can you guess what those smell like?


----------



## Manuran

Uhm....hair from certain parts of the body?.....oh, wait then the species name would end with a "t" lol

sorry, had to write that.


----------



## housevibe7

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wow Chuck. I have no idea Antone... how about you tell us what it smells like?


----------



## Frogtofall

They smell dead on like fish... nasty fish. :x


----------



## flyangler18

> They smell dead on like fish... nasty fish.


There's a crude joke to be made there....but I ain't makin' it 

I've seen that particular pleurothallis show up on Ebay a lot recently.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Frogtofall said:


> *Pleurothallis pubescens* (at least thats what I received it as...)


Yep, thats it. Species from Brazil. Everyone shoule keep Pleurothallis. Bloom often, and grow very fast into specimen size plants. That is a nice one Antone, just saw some yesterday.


----------



## housevibe7

My..... ??????? Harry... chuck??? anyone know? I may have gotten this from you chuck. Pretty anyway.


----------



## Frogtofall

Definately remniscent of a gesneriad. Which one though......


----------



## Manuran

Hi Sarah,

you didn't get that from me. I agree it is a gesneriad. More specifically, I think it is a Drymonia, although I'm not positive on the species.


----------



## harrywitmore

Looks like Drymonia ecuadorensis to me. The flower matches and so do the faint pattern in the leaves. But is could be others also.

http://www.gesneriads.ca/drymon32.htm


----------



## Manuran

I think you are right Harry. I've only seen D. ecuadorensis 'Red Elegans' in life so I wasn't positive. But, Sarah's plant does look like the green form of that species.


----------



## Frogtofall

:roll: 

What did I say I thought it was in chat??

:lol:


----------



## housevibe7

edit: after looking at pictures of it online... I really dont think that is it or else I have just a wierd specimen of it. I have started a different thread with better pictures of the leaves. THanks guys.


----------



## TDKelley

housevibe7 said:


> My..... ??????? Harry... chuck??? anyone know? I may have gotten this from you chuck. Pretty anyway.


Hey Sarah, I think both you and I went home with these after NWFF last Summer. The label I have on mine says it's _Drymonia cuyabensis_. And I agree, it's very pretty.

Todd.


----------



## UmbraSprite

Not to derail....but this thread is ginormous!!!!!!

I can only imagine the wealth of information stored in a ~75 page thread.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Lockhartia sp.*



















This one belongs in the foliage thread also!


----------



## Anoleo2

Wow, that's a cool flowering pattern!


----------



## housevibe7

TDKelley said:


> Hey Sarah, I think both you and I went home with these after NWFF last Summer. The label I have on mine says it's _Drymonia cuyabensis_. And I agree, it's very pretty.
> 
> Todd.


You know Todd, I guess I could have just asked you  I had forgotten until now that Richard gave you one of those as well.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice Antone. Reminds me of the blooms on oncidium twinkles. Plus we get a glimpse of how cool your green house is.


----------



## Frogtofall

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Nice Antone. Reminds me of the blooms on oncidium twinkles. Plus we get a glimpse of how cool your green house is.


Thanks! I shouldn't do this but meh...


----------



## housevibe7

:roll:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

You suck Antone! Thats amazing, I hate my life now.  What a great way to sepnd your time, around beautiful beautiful plants. I have some pretty colorful highlighters on my desk though, so I have that going.


----------



## Guest

Mywebbedtoes said:


> You suck Antone! Thats amazing, I hate my life now.  What a great way to sepnd your time, around beautiful beautiful plants. I have some pretty colorful highlighters on my desk though, so I have that going.


I have color coded test tube racks and stick it notes.


----------



## harrywitmore

Rhipsalis occibentalis, I think.


----------



## Guest

Ooh, nice. Any full plant shots?


----------



## jbeetle

Well, I finally have a new digital camera so I've started to take pics of some of my plants. I still need to figure out how really work with this camera as I'm more use to working with good old SLR's. Anyway, here are a couple pics:

Ornithocephalus bryoslachis:









Cischweinfia sheehaniae:









Oncidium twinkle:









Ornithocephalus bicornis:


----------



## reggorf

Here are the begonia and african violet that are in my cobalt tank. Both bloomed at the same time.


----------



## harrywitmore

Khamul1of9 said:


> Ooh, nice. Any full plant shots?


I mislabeled it in the post. I have it labeled as Rhipsalis occidentalis but I'm pretty sure that is incorrect and I believe it is actually Rhipsalis goebeleana. I also have a plant labeled that but I'm pretty sure it's labeled wrong also since the berry color was all wrong. Oh well here's the entire plant.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Nice twinkle Jbeetle, I love those things.


----------



## jbeetle

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Nice twinkle Jbeetle, I love those things.


Thanks. It was a gift a couple years ago and has bloomed for me several times. It is a very nice plant and smells great as well.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Yeah I have two or three. They get an amazing amount of flowers for such a small plant, I highly recommend them. You have a green house? Or just plant racks?


----------



## jbeetle

*Lepanthes gargoyla*:









*Lepanthes jayandellii*: The flowers on this plant are extremly small, making them more hard to photograph, but it is always in bloom so I'll have a lot of opportunities to get it right.

















*Oncidium cheirophorum*:









*Lockhartia acuta*: Just about done blooming.









*Sigmatostalix amazonica*: Like a tiny Oncidium.









*Sigmatostalix costaricensis*: This one is also just about done blooming, but as long as the spike stays green it should keep producing new flowers.


----------



## dom

Columnea 'Early Bird'








not in full bloom yet. but still looks sweet right now!



bristols 'goose egg'


----------



## Android1313

A few new blooms this week. 

Begonia Rex









A Brom flowering. Not sure of the name.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Begonia hydrocotylafolia*



















*Hoya anulata aff.*


----------



## Frognut

*Need Id on this one?*









*another of the same* 









*Nepenthese Red Leopard
*


----------



## housevibe7

You know that looks like a pleurothallis... Un fact it looks identical almost to my Sarcinula brighamii, which I think most sarcinula are now classified as pleurothallis... may be wrong on that though


----------



## harrywitmore

I was thinking the same thing but I think you have it backwards. I think this species used to be considered a Pleurothallis but is now considered a Sarcinula. The flower color looks a bit wrongs to me though.

Anyway. Just picked this up today

*Columnea ???*


----------



## KeroKero

Harry, can we get a full plant pic? Tho... seeing that you've forgotten more than I know about gesneriads, I don't how much help *I* could be... but I could try  (or you could just post it to the mailing list I'm lurking on )


----------



## housevibe7

Harry you're probably right, darn taxonimists anyway


----------



## harrywitmore

Kero, I'm pretty sure this is a hybrid but I haven't had time to look it up. There are so many. It's blooming it's head off.


----------



## Manuran

Sarcinula brighamii is fairly widespread in Central America, might be why the colors are a little different. I've seen ones from Panama that looked like that one.

Dig your Lepanthes jbeetle


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Sarah and Harry you are both right. It is a Pleurothallis brighamii, now known as a sarcinula. I don't think the flower color is off, I think it is the lighting, notice the purple hue in the first two pictures. The foilage in the second looks more like masdavilla though, but I am positive it is brighamii.
http://www.santabarbaraorchidestate.com/plantdisplay.php?ocode=PLEUR0025


----------



## Frognut

Sarah
Im shure you are correct! _Sarcinula brighamii _ I found a few pics on the web.


----------



## fishmommy

harry that's definitely a columnea
looks like an 'orange sherbert' perhaps.

I have an 'early bird' and I just adore it. blooms like crazy every few weeks.


----------



## fishmommy

This week's blooms:
columnea 'early bird'









monkey-flower (I forget the scientific names of some of these things but if someone really cares let me know and I'll look it up in my notes)









persian shield









begonia rex 'little keepsake' buds (I think the buds are more attractive than the actual open flowers)


----------



## dom

streptocarpus "bristols black light"


----------



## harrywitmore

*Columnea 'Goldilocks'*


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dischidia albida*









*Columnea orientadina* (Sorry Harry, I had to do it! :mrgreen: )









*Hoya camphorifolia*


----------



## harrywitmore

OK Antone so I raise you this one (tell them where your Columnea came from) and I've waited a long time for it. 

*Agapetes 'Lugdvan Cross'*


----------



## Frogtofall

I got that from some Richard Dreyfus looking dood in Wingate, NC.


----------



## harrywitmore

I going more for the Albert Einstein look now.


----------



## candm519

Ahem, Harry, giving credit where credit's due, that Columnea orientandina looks mighty familiar...Antone, I want to see it with berries!


----------



## harrywitmore

Anne, when you are right you are right. I got mine from you!


----------



## reggorf




----------



## candm519

That is stunning! Especially with the pre- and post- photos.


----------



## Guest

Nice _Cryptanthus_? Haven't seen that in bloom before.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

*Cymbidium Carisona*


















*Paphiopedilum Maudiae *









*Pleurothallis brighamii *









*Oncidium bobcat*









*Masdavilla and Pleurothallis grobyi*









*Masdavilla and Pleurothallis grobyi*


----------



## flyangler18

Love the Maudiae, Wayne! I have one in spike now that should be blooming in the next week or so.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thanks Jason, they are great flowers! I must say it is sadly in my Father's collection. He has some stunning Phaphs that I will bring to the board from time to time. I have mostly Oncidiums, Cymidiums, and mineratures. By the way, I got my camera finally as you can see.


----------



## flyangler18

Go with the D40? I'm only guessing, because I can't read any of your EXIF data...I'm guessing you just shot in JPG?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

D40. I guess I shot in JPG. I am still figuring it out, ha!


----------



## Guest

This is the first time I see this in bloom. _Tillandsia cyanea_ in my 20 breeder vert housing my only two darts.


----------



## dom

wow those are really awesome flowers


----------



## housevibe7

I need a better camera guys...


----------



## dom

housevibe7 said:


> I need a better camera guys...



hey maybe for next xmas exchange we can ask for camera cuttings  i would like a rebel sti if any one got some they would like to share


----------



## Frognut

Ive been trying to get my dig. slr to send out pups. any sugestions? would keeping it out of the bag when not in use help? aslo Ive been using a wider f-stop could this be part of the issue? any advice would be great!


----------



## housevibe7

:lol: I have heard that they like it a bit on the dry side. Unless it is a Nikon D200... then it can handle some extra moisture.


----------



## Frognut

oooh :shock: then I better stop with all the misting :mrgreen:


----------



## harrywitmore

*Rhipsalis sulcata*


----------



## andy83

Sorry for the poor quality pics but these guys are small.

Utricularia bisquamata









Utricularia sandersonii(thanks skronkykong!)









Here is my Ludisia discolor. It's blooming for the second time back to back.


----------



## Axl

I don't remember the names, sorry


----------



## candm519

Mini Sinningia 'Silhouette'
Blossom is about one inch long, intense purple.


----------



## candm519

Episcia 'Silver Skies' (mini)


----------



## candm519

Maxillaria sp.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful. You seem to have some scale, or hopefully just dirt on that Maxi.

Does anyone know how much those Ping's go for?? Or better yet, how not to kill them?


----------



## candm519

Maxi is fine, that was just spaghnum litter. Thank goodness!


----------



## barbar0

.........................
barbara


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What a wonderful shot! Very beautiful.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Rhipsalis species*










*Nematanthus species*










*Lepismium warmingianum*


----------



## flyangler18

> Does anyone know how much those Ping's go for?? Or better yet, how not to kill them?


Butterworts are a pretty easy growing genus. As a carnivorous plant, they typically grow in nutrient-poor slightly acidic moist (but not permanent waterlogged) soils (like peat mixes) under moderate light. Mine do well in undrained containers on a west-facing window in my kitchen. The Mexican species go into a succulent stage (during drier periods of the year) and then go back to the sticky 'dewy' leaves.

I like them a lot!


----------



## Guest

I agree, that is beautiful.

Sorry about the scale scare. I've been traumatized too many times.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Phrag. besseae "Haven" x beasseae "Smokin"









Paph. Dark Surprise









Paph. I lost the tag.


----------



## candm519

How big is that glorious Phrag? Thanks.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Tiny. 2" across maybe. Should bloom one after another for 4-6 months though, or so I'm told. I love those things. I would like some of the larger ones.


----------



## doncoyote

I have a Phrag. caudatum that's sending up 2 spikes - keep your fingers crossed for me...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Awesome! Post it if it blooms.


----------



## flyangler18

Phaleonopsis 'Ever Lasting King'


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Saw one of those at the show this weekend, it was one of my favorite Phals. Nice job Jason!


----------



## flyangler18

> Nice job Jason!


Thanks Wayne! This particular plant has two spikes, eight blooms total and three buds.  I've got a Paph. in spike that I'm chomping at the bit to see what the bloom looks like....probably a week or two.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That's good to hear. Phals are not always the most interesting (although yours is), but they pay off with their free blooming nature. I am giving serious thought to switching more to Phaphs and Phrags primarily. But I do love my other orchids a great deal.


----------



## flyangler18

Phaleonopsis equestris










Dainty little blooms, about 1" inch across.


----------



## Guest

Nice equestris. Do any of you orchid guys grow them inside the viv?


----------



## AaronAcker

Dendrobium "iki" inside my imitator viv


----------



## uespe1018

nothing too special...but these are my first orchid blooms!

Oncidium 'twinkle': smells like fruity pebbles










and a phal.








and i've got a cattleya that's sending up a spike as well. Will post if/when it blooms


----------



## flyangler18

Nice twinkle! I need to get some of those


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Khamul1of9 said:


> Nice equestris. Do any of you orchid guys grow them inside the viv?


I have 13 or 14 growing in various tanks. Mostly Pluerethalis, Masdavilla, and some minerature Oncidium, but I have 3 or 4 other species as well. I have only messed with it for about 6 months, but so far no plant loss and good growth. The rebloom rate is high with several that bloom almost non-stop or non-stop. You might be interested in this thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic37050.html


----------



## Manuran

Here's a little orchid I've had for awhile. In better days it grew to cover the mounts very much like moss. Recently, I've remounted it and it is starting to come back. It even flowered for the first time in years. Of course, I got a picture of the bud and missed taking a picture of the open flower.  

It is a Podochilus species. I put a small pin in the photo for scale.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Dendrobium prenticei *










*Aeschynanthus gracilis 'Jade Pagoda'*


----------



## jbeetle

*Aerangis citrata:* Flowers are just about done. The begonia in the pic is Chantilly Lace.









*Tolumnia (unknown):*

















*Scaphosepalum merinoi:* Not a great pic, but had to try since this flower is so cool.


----------



## Guest

Beautfiul orchids. 
With so many of you here who like to grow orchids, how many of you are a part of the Orchid Board? Well, if not I would like to invite everyone to the Orchid Board that is run by none other than the Mist King himself. 
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I am, but I am not active on it.


----------



## dom

yeah same here .. i go on it for gardening tips!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Almond tree. (I think :roll: )


----------



## flyangler18

Paph Alma Gauaert x Luna Moth. Finally opened fully this morning.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Columnea crassifolia*


----------



## reggorf

unknown, possibly hybrid orchid in bloom. It only blooms once a year.


----------



## Mikee




----------



## flyangler18

> unknown, possibly hybrid orchid in bloom.


By the shape of the pseudobulb, looks like an Oncidium of some sort? Nice blooms, just the same.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*We'll play!













*


----------



## KeroKero

Then play by the rules! Give us a name so we know what to add to our wanted plants list :twisted:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Begonia 'Granada' was in bloom when I got it and stayed in bloom for several weeks afterwards.

Unfortunately I got busy and was only able to catch it when 1 bloom was open.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

KeroKero said:


> Then play by the rules! Give us a name so we know what to add to our wanted plants list :twisted:


*Hahaha! Well we have managed to misplace the tag, I think it is a
Dendrobium hymenanthum.*


----------



## Frogtofall

xCodonatanthus "Sunset"

This one fits the name PERFECTLY. That flower really looks like the sky when the sun is setting!


----------



## reggorf




----------



## housevibe7

hmm... looks like a sarcinula brighamii to me


----------



## flyangler18

> hmm... looks like a sarcinula brighamii to me


I believe you are correct, Sarah, but I still want to call it 'Pleurothallis'


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

flyangler18 said:


> I believe you are correct, Sarah, but I still want to call it 'Pleurothallis'


Me too. I know a few orchid sellers doing the same too. All these new classifications drive me nuts. Hey Jason, did that minerature Oncidium open up yet? Mine did, pictures to come.


----------



## flyangler18

> Hey Jason, did that minerature Oncidium open up yet?


Yeah, I got a couple blooms over the past couple of days, but some of the buds blasted. I need to get a good photo or two.


----------



## markbudde

Dendrobium moniliforme "Fairy Princess"











I got this about 2 weeks ago with one bloom just dieing off. After I added it to my setup, 2 news flower buds started growing.
Here is a pic prior to blooming.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Neomortonia nummularia* - Flower is about 1/4-1/2" long










*Aeschynanthus radicans 'Crispa'*


----------



## jbeetle

*Masdevallia species:* Lost the tag...









*Anthurium scandens:* Not the actual flower but the berries formed from the flower.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Begonia rajah*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Same bloom as my last post just couple days later..


----------



## harrywitmore

*Nematanthus crassifolius* - Taken at UNCC McMillian Greenhouse. It's a large plant growing on a fake tree limb. This is in their rainforest area. A wonderful place to visit if you're in the Charlotte NC area.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*This was a nice surprise for Easter!











D. pierardii
*


----------



## harrywitmore

That is cool. Is that a large or small species?



Vivarium Concepts said:


> *This was a nice surprise for Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D. pierardii
> *


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Harry,
this one is considered a large grower as the canes can get 3-4 ft. It also requires cooler temps.
This is the first year this one has bloomed for us, and the canes are about 18". The flower is approx 2" across. Due to the size and growing requirements we do not have this in a frog tank.*


----------



## phearamedusa

I have D. pierardii, blooms every year for me and keikis pretty easily too. Mine is just getting ready to flower. It's taken all weekend, but I finally made it to the end of this very informative thread. Saw plenty of plants that I'd love to get my hands on. I'll have to post pics when I get chance of what I've got blooming right now.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes




----------



## Guest

_Typhonium varians_. I keep it well watered by adding water to the dish every two days. Pot it in jungle mix! And fertilize once a week with miracle grow. I keep it under a few T5 lights, very bright indoors and gave it a long winter rest this past winter.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That is really outstanding! I like to progression shots too.


----------



## housevibe7

Wow... very nice Caesar!


----------



## Guest

Just to make sure I follow the rules, here are some close ups of the actual flowers on this inflorescence of _T. varians_.


----------



## reggorf

A fittonia bloom.


----------



## Guest

Never seen it in yellow. Nice photo.


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah, me either! Usually just the white with a touch of purple... can we get a full shot? variety name?


----------



## reggorf

Is this enough of a full shot or do you want to see the leaves and stuff? I just got this at a local greenhouse. There were no tags.


----------



## KeroKero

Weird, I was thinking it was some new variety... I never had any of my white fittonia (or other colors for that matter) bloom yellow.


----------



## NathalieB

I have never had a fittonia bloom inside the viv, but they have bloomed outside the viv (while standing by the window, waiting to be planted in a viv) and in the tupperware-box I used to raise froglets in.
I think it is a plant that can survive our vivs very well but the fact that it doesn't bloom inside the vivs means that it is not truly under the right conditions in there, no? Do they bloom in your vivs? under what conditions?

anyway... here are some pictures of what I've got blooming


----------



## flyangler18

Beautiful orchids, Nathalie! What kind of Masdevallia is that? Looks very interesting.


----------



## NathalieB

the label said Masdevallia Vin Rouge (infracta x rolfeana)


----------



## Guest

Beautiful Masdie!!!


----------



## LittleDip

Nathalie they are gorgeous!!


----------



## reggorf

The fittonia did not bloom in my viv. I bought it from a nursery while in bloom. Beautiful blooms nathalie.


----------



## dom

reggorf said:


> The fittonia did not bloom in my viv. I bought it from a nursery while in bloom. Beautiful blooms nathalie.



funny this should be mentioned i was thinking about this becuase i had a blooming fittonia that i baught from HD.. i finsihed blooming really nice and then i saw another bloom stalk starting to form and the it stopped and jsut kinda sat there like that for a week and then rotted off. it was weird. but its clear now thanx!!!

not to get off topic stacy im gonna post some pictures of the viv ive been building for the imis tonight so look out for it STAR WARS PART II 10 GALLON GALAXYS


----------



## KeroKero

I've had fittonia bloom in a viv... but it's a little bit more "airy" than typical since the lid had a screen lid on at the time... seemed to like the seasonality and more airflow, similar to many of the orchids


----------



## housevibe7

Ive had fittonia bloom inside a viv as well.... and unfortunately I let it go to seed to now I have baby fittonia everywhere.


----------



## phearamedusa

well I'm going to try to post pictures of what I've got blooming, and some tillies I bought but know nothing about. Any advice appreciated on those. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32075&id=686372516


----------



## KeroKero

Unless people are members of facebook, they can't see the pics. You also have your profile set to private... shoot me an email and I'll toss them up on my server to the general public can view.


----------



## phearamedusa

Corey,
Thank you for the offer to post them for me. 

Sorry about Facebook url thought it would work. Well I found Photobucket and figured out how to use it I think :? so here's the second attempt. Same photos, same question about the tillies.http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll225/phearamedusa/?special_track=nav_tab_album


----------



## candm519

First blooms on my rebuilt Sinningia Plaza aka Gesneriad Mountain--Micro Mini Sinningia 'Rio das Pedras'.
They are a little beat up because I kind of smushed them into place, along with bits of moss, but are recovering nicely. They are enthusiastic little plants!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Anne, your tank looks very woodsie, like a real forest floor. Great job!

Ok. Pleurothalis Alata. This is such a cool little Orchid. Looks like an Alien. Got if from Little Frog (Rob) for my next tank. This thing is small!









Size reference against a dime.









Chamaeangis Hariotiania. Another from Rob. He threw it in a frog order when I told him to pick me something out. I had it in a grow out tank and was doing maitenace last night, didn't know it was in bloom or what to expect. This is a TINY orchid bloom. Amazing plant Rob, thanks!









Size reference against a pen.









And my first Brom bloom. Neo Dartanion. Love this Brom.


----------



## Conman3880

Swung by Opryland on my trip to Nashville-- This caught my eye. Not sure the species.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Columnea sulfurea*
Not the best phot but the flowers that decided to open first are hard to get to.


----------



## dom

columnea has such nice [email protected]! i like harry


----------



## KeroKero

Anne, I love your description of the sinnigia being "enthusiastic" LOL. I've yet to try that particular species but it seems perfect for terrarium culture! It's on my list, but I'm still playing with micro mini AVs and didn't manage to find a supplier that had the micros I wanted as well as micromini sins. I can't wait for my AV 'Fruit Fly' to bloom, the name makes me think it's destined for frogdom


----------



## dom

Streptocarpus BRISTOLS TIE DYED


----------



## KeroKero

I have little concept on how big/small the streptocarpus plants are... how big is that cultivar?


----------



## Guest

That is very cool looking. Ditto on the question.


----------



## dom

KeroKero said:


> I have little concept on how big/small the streptocarpus plants are... how big is that cultivar?



afraid im not much on terms with plants... whats ment by cultivator?


----------



## dom

if you talking about how big the base is its about the size of a male hand. 

the stem that the flower is on its about 6inches.


the actualy flower part is about 50cent piece.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Could use an ID.. smells like Old Spice.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Epidendrum scriptum var. paniculatum. But I am not 100%. Very similar though.


----------



## Guest

Some sort of _Epidendrum_, not sure on species. Nice work Michael, did you get it in flower or did you get it to flower?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I cheated and got it in flower. I was sniffing it the whole 2 hour ride home from the greenhouse I got it from. But I will get it to flower again.. mark my words.. :twisted:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Epidendrum scriptum. I am pretty positive now.


----------



## KeroKero

Dom, _cultivar_... not cultivator.

"The word 'cultivar' is a contraction of the words 'cultivated variety'. It refers to plants within a species that are bred with distinct characteristics. "

Basically its man made selectively bred plant to look a certain way... can be a hybrid or a unique clone/sport from a species.


----------



## dom

got yeah .. i got three other different variations of the strep.,, nighfall, goose egg, midnight, tye dyed..... they are all the same size... 

i got them from violetbarn


----------



## uespe1018

a cattleya opening up










and open


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I really like shot like that.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia crucifera*










*Aeschynanthus Pink Flower*


----------



## Guest

Oooh, nice _Acronia_!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Unknown scented Dendrobium


----------



## candm519

Here is another little one blooming, Mini Sinningia possibly 'Contrary Mary', which can have different flowers on the same plant.


----------



## harrywitmore

Anne, that is awesome!

*Nematanthus fissus*


----------



## candm519

Will that open up more, Harry?
And thank you! I think it is, too.


----------



## harrywitmore

It will open just a bit with a tiny opening charateristic of many Nematanthus. There are a few others opening so I will most likely get a better picture once they do.


----------



## phearamedusa

I can't take credit for this, it was flowering when I got it Phal. ( Black butterfly x Hisinyng pr{smudge}








But, I will take the credit when this one flowers, Sogo Manager "Green Apple". It has one spike getting ready to bloom in a couple weeks(at a guess) and just recently popped another spike out 8)


----------



## pigface

Alocasia cuprea : 










And an idea how big it is , in my 90 gal. It was much to big for the tank I bought it for !


----------



## Guest

Wow, nice work getting that allocasia to bloom. Is that two inflorescences?


----------



## harrywitmore

*Nematanthus 'Ubatuba'* - I can't take credit for the flowers since it was budding when I received it. Unfortunately this plant is a large growing hybrid.


----------



## pigface

Yes , There are two . 
Antone deserves most of the credit , I'm just lucky to have not killed it .


----------



## harrywitmore

*Columnea schiedeana*


----------



## Guest

_Phalaenopsis parishii_ I have this one growing inside my 40 gallon breeder turned vertical.


----------



## KeroKero

Wow, that's a pretty nice 40B! Maybe I should do that with mine that's been just sitting around...

Anne, about your "Mini Sinningia possibly 'Contrary Mary'", what size does it get? I like the micro minis I'm working with, and I'm looking for others... but most of the "other" sins I've found get much larger and I like the minis...


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kero.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a little Bulbophyllum species that decided to flower. It looks like a B. dearei, but it is only a fraction of the size. It's about 3/4 of an inch across.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Very nice! Looks like you dipped it in chocolate before the shot. Is that flower edible? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## candm519

Here is a size comparison for you, Corey.

The flowers are a little over an inch long.









The (Maybe)ContraryMary is a mini; so is the AV to her right.
A little zigzag-leafed Rio das Pedras, a micro mini, is in upper left corner, with two smaller ones between the AV and the stump.









I feel compelled to try rooting all bits and pieces that happen, as well as making deliberate cuttings especially from new arrivals whenever they seem amenable. Much as I think I'll remember where I put what, I don't. Plus apparently some sinningia named hybrids must be propagated from crown rather than leaf cuttings to be sure of getting the same flowers; this really messes with my head and admittedly limited understanding of genetics, but some things I just have to accept. I prefer to propagate plants in my terrarium from cuttings rather than transplanting whole plants--they seem to adapt much better.
All this adds up to mostly unlabeled plants, second or third generation from cuttings, so most every flower comes as a surprise--and NOID.


----------



## KeroKero

Wow, thanks for the pics Anne! I don't know much about the Sins outside of the micros, and I was clueless for "minis". Sometimes micros are just too small


----------



## Manuran

lol. Yes, definitely edible! Not sure how tasty it is though!


----------



## Guest

Very kool Bulbo, which species is it?


----------



## roxrgneiss

These have all bloomed recently- most still have flowers now. A few are small enough that the point and shoot has a hard time.

Pleuro grobyi









close up









Psygmorchis pusilla









No ID pleuro









close up - flower 1









close up - flower 2









Plant with scale









Biophytum sp









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## housevibe7

Nice!!! I have a grobyi, So THATS what it looks like in bloom.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Bulbophyllum ???* - Not open yet! Any ideas?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

harrywitmore said:


> *Bulbophyllum ???* - Not open yet! Any ideas?


_Bulbophyllum falcatum_ I think.


----------



## harrywitmore

That looks right to me. I'll at least tag that as a possibility. Thanks!


----------



## jmoose

Bulbophyllum falcatum. Very nice Harry !
I think I saw one with flowers at the NY Orchid Show last year and also remember it was pricey.
(BTW for those who are planning to go the NY Orchid show this year, unfortunately there is no show this year --> *Official announcement*
What kind of condition are you growing it ? Do you think it does well in dart tank ?
Thanks


----------



## harrywitmore

To be honest along with many of my Bulbos in the large greenhouse, these have been neglected during this past year. Too many things happening to concentrate on taking acre of them. That's all going to change now since I'm now retired and can spend much more time on my plants. It saw temps between 55F and 90F during the past year and the humidity seldom drops below 60%. It got NO fert at all.


----------



## jmoose

Thanks and congrats on your retirement ! :mrgreen: 
Make sure to post a pic for us once it blooms (though I thought B. falcatum looks like that when it flowers ... :| :?: )


----------



## harrywitmore

You are right indeed. It looked like the flowers were not open yet but I failed to realise they face inward.


Let's just say these are some strange flowers.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

harrywitmore said:


> Let's just say these are some strange flowers.


That is what is great about Bulbophyllum, how strange they are. Check out _Bulbophyllum medusae_, or _Bulbophyllum saurocephalum _.


----------



## Guest

Update on _P. parishii_.


















Oh and here is a new bloom in the same tank. _Spathicarpa_. I think I posted this one before a while back. Not to sure. First rebloom. Likes it wet! Like Crypts.


----------



## KeroKero

I'm really likely that _Spathicarpa_... I'll definately have to give it a try if I do my treefrog 40B vert! And the flowers are just cool...


----------



## dom

i forget the name.. its a onicidium (sp)



























baught this from home depot and its only had the spikes growing now there blooing!!!


----------



## doncoyote

Soon...


_Phrag Caudatum_


----------



## bLue_reverie

Crabapple tree in our frontyard









The tropicals and aquatics waiting for a home for me to build









Cyanea









Houston x aeranthos


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Dendrobium loddigesii*


















*Dendrobium unicum*


----------



## housevibe7

Where is that Mike? and can we go there when I come to NY?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's the Rutgers greenhouse about 1.5-2 hours away.. you'd want to go in daylight hours but not sure if we'd have the time. I have the loddigesii in my new 40 but not the unicum yet (it smelled like peaches... really nice).


----------



## bLue_reverie

rutgers newark or new brunswick?

i know newark has one of their own but have yet to check it out


----------



## Corpus Callosum

New Brunswick floriculture greenhouse.. you'll see the Eco Wall by Mike Coraggio as you walk in.


----------



## jbeetle

*Anthurium friedrichsthalii:*









*Tolumnia (unknown):*









*Scaphosepalum ovulare:*

















*Scaphosepalum merinoi:*


----------



## harrywitmore

Bulbophyllum lepidum


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Super cool Harry. I want one.


----------



## Frogtofall

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Super cool Harry. I want one.


After you smell it you may not... :wink: 

*Hoya parviflora*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Frogtofall said:


> After you smell it you may not... :wink:


Hmm. Well I guess that would be the frogs problem, ha. What does it smell like?


----------



## harrywitmore

It doesn't smell like much to me. Maybe like some weeds I have smelled. I have 5 flowers open at the same time. May be too cool here to get the scent really going.


----------



## Frogtofall

I may have generlized my comment. From what I understand, of those species of Bulbophyllum that are "fragrant", the smell is not so pleasant. This is due to the fact many of them are polllenated by flies which are attracted to the smells of carion that many of the "fragrant" Bulbos produce. My Bulbo. lepidum smelled like rotten fish when it bloomed last summer.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Wow. That is interesting.


----------



## Manuran

Actually, there are a whole range of fragrance that come from Bulbophyllums and Cirrhopetalums.
Certain sections have very foul smells and other sections can be very pleasant and sweet. And you have a lot of things in between. Some have the scent of over-ripe fruit, something musky, and even acetone.
The diversity makes it a great group of orchids to work with.


----------



## Axl

Not as amazing as many of yours but...
Pilea 'Moon Valley' (40x)


----------



## valledelcauca

Nice plant, very small but still I don`t know what it is. Found it in Fr. Guiana.
The actual colour of the bloom is more red/pink


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice indeed. Here are a couple I can't take credit for snce I just bought them

*Bulbophyllum melanorrhachis 'Shan'*










*Sigmatostalix marinii*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Columnea 'Cascading Beauty'*










*Aeschynanthus 'Coral Flame'*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Cool stuff everyone.


----------



## harrywitmore

Very cool. What Restrepia is that?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

_Restrepia brachypus _ if I remember correctly. I would have to check the tag back home. Blooms about once a month in my tank, grows fast too.


----------



## flyangler18

Maybe it's the angle, but the leaves don't look quite right to be _R. brachypus_...

Love the miniatures!


----------



## harrywitmore

This is a lost tag so I don't know the name for sure. Maybe *Bulbophyllum wendlandianum*


----------



## somecanadianguy

[attachment=0:1kh6xrh3]flowering brom.jpg[/attachment:1kh6xrh3]


----------



## candm519

The Real Deal! 
Sinningia 'Contrary Mary' (Mini) 
Different colored flowers appear on the same plant, not due to aging.

Look -- the oldest flower is facing to the right; it was always white.
The dark pink one faces back; pink rimmed white one is just opening, facing left.









Here's the pink flower's face:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

flyangler18 said:


> Maybe it's the angle, but the leaves don't look quite right to be _R. brachypus_...


There is a brom leaf in there too  Maybe thats why.

Harry, that thing is sweet! I always liked those, but I can't recall a name either.


----------



## Manuran

> This is a lost tag so I don't know the name for sure. Maybe Bulbophyllum wendlandianum


Hi Harry,

That is Bulbophyllum wendlandianum. The most commonly available cultivar was 'Abe'. That looks like 'Abe' but I guess if you lost the tag, it's better to leave it off.

Here's a poor picture of a very nice small bulbophyllum relative. This is Hapalochilus longilabris.







It's about a 2" flower that comes off of a 1" plant.


----------



## Manuran

Hey Anne,

That's a really cool Sinningia. So 'Contrary Mary' always flowers with different colors?


----------



## harrywitmore

Chuck, that is cool. what does the plant itself look like?
Ann, those things are so cool. Are these in you large terrarium or in the grow tank?


----------



## doncoyote

_P. caudatum_ - finally opening:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Ok, I am robbing you Mr. Coyote. That thing is massively sweet! Similar to this picture I took in February at a show.


----------



## candm519

Harry and Manuran--All the description says is,
Mini Sinningia "CONTRARY MARY Pink & white flowers, white flowers on same plant". 
I didn't believe it so I had to buy it.
I really like each of the flowers so far, but what the genetic principle could be is still a mite 
disturbing...hear the scary music as an odd meteor lands in a faraway place...
The pictured plant is in my regular growtank, actually labelled! I have another (presumed) Contrary Mary opening its first flower now, pretty pink with a white throat, grown from a leaf cutting (I think) in one of my ghetto terrariums, (a plastic supermarket precooked chicken box with a clear plastic domed top I cut a couple of holes in).


----------



## housevibe7

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Ok, I am robbing you Mr. Coyote. That thing is massively sweet! Similar to this picture I took in February at a show.


That looks a sorcerers apprentice hybrid... I have one that is a cross between sorcerers apprentice and bessae... so it looks like a red sorcerers apprentice


----------



## Corpus Callosum

This orchid hasn't opened up fully yet but I'd really be interested in an ID if anyone can help. Supposed to have small purple flowers.


----------



## Thinair

Not the most in-focus picture...

Sinningia Rio das Pedras


----------



## Guest

Ok I will break the rules a bit here now. 
Just want to share what we have had in bloom in our local parks here in NYC lately.
Confederate flag, a type of violet









Spring Beauty









Jack-in-the pulpit

























Trillium in bud, missed the flowering









Blood root









Adder's tongue or Trout Lilly


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Corpus Callosum said:


> This orchid hasn't opened up fully yet but I'd really be interested in an ID if anyone can help. Supposed to have small purple flowers.


Got me. The plant its self doen not even look familure.

Thanks Sarah, I forgot to get pictures of tags at the show.


----------



## candm519

Thinnair--the focus is good enough on your S. Rio dos Pedras to see the slightly scalloped edges of the petals! Those flowers are so teeny I never noticed that before. Also, mine are much paler, almost white. Still pretty though, and a favorite.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pleurothallis phalangifera* - Well that's what the tag says but it doesn't look quite right to me. I can't take credit, it was a $5 bargain at a local orchid greenhouse. The flowers are about 1/2"max


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Wow, I have never seen that before. Very cool looking though. That is why I love Pleurothallis!


----------



## harrywitmore

Me too! They are a very diverse and have many minis :lol:


----------



## Guest

Reminds me of _Restrepia_. Very nice.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Thats what I thought it was too.


----------



## harrywitmore

It's defintely not a Restrepia. There are about 5-6 flowers on each stem. I will get a better picture once the flowers open.


----------



## harrywitmore

Kohleria 'Strawberry Fields' - Not a great viv plant but it's pretty.


----------



## beachbabe18509

This isn't actually in a viv, or anywhere near one, but it is really neat looking... have no clue what it is so if you have any ideas....


----------



## KeroKero

The gesneriad that really got me to fall in love with the family was a _Kohleria amabilis_...










And it was growing in a frog tank... a pretty large one seeing as it was an NAIB hidden life exhibit, but still  I keep having visions of having it in my 65 when I finally get to set it up the way I want.

Harry/Chuck (since I know you work with some too)... what are your experiences with Kohleria and their habits that would make them good/bad for vivariums? I have zip experience with these guys and want to do them right if I give them a go.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very very pretty Harry and Corey. Beachbabe, that is very interesting, it reminds me of something, but I don't know what.


----------



## harrywitmore

Beachbabe, that looks like it is a member of the Asclepiad family but I really could not say which. Maybe an Asclepia :?: 

Corey, I have not grown many but Kohleria seem to need a great deal of light to flower. There are some really gorgeous plants though with nice leaf color. They seem to take no care at all since this one escaped the pot and grew on it's own all over the place in the greenhouse.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Beachbabe,
Harry was right that it is an Asclepiad.
It's a crown flower. Calotropis gigantea. Always nice to see. You can usually find Monarch butterfly catepillars on it 

Corey, I have not had any troubles keeping Kohleria amabilis. It does take some light to flower. And I guess you have to be aware that it can go dormant on you. Only to pop up again later.


----------



## beachbabe18509

Thanks guys! Been wanting to know what that was forever!


----------



## KeroKero

Hmmm... toss in a tank, don't worry if it goes away, give good light. Sounds like a plan :twisted:


----------



## Frogtofall

beachbabe18509 said:


> This isn't actually in a viv, or anywhere near one, but it is really neat looking... have no clue what it is so if you have any ideas....


This is a neat one. Its definitely an Asclepiad just not sure what genus. Its not an Asclepias (Butterfly Plant/Milkweed) but for sure is related.

Where did you photograph this plant?


----------



## pet-teez

An orchid I rescued from outside someone's condo, they were going to throw it away last fall and it's doing well here. One stem is blooming and the other stem is popping off two lil ones off the end, roots and all, so weird.
Also, a baby came off towards the bottom of one and I brought it in and set it in the 10g viv and it's growing side shoots on it


----------



## uespe1018

^ that has some really pretty flowers on it. Anyone have a rough ID?


----------



## pet-teez

I'm pretty sure, after looking around, that it's an Epidendrum, there are two tall stalks (20" - 30" as a guess) with short leaves on either side (not randomly up the stalks)
Not sure which kind exactly though 


uespe1018 said:


> ^ that has some really pretty flowers on it. Anyone have a rough ID?


----------



## doncoyote

> the other stem is popping off two lil ones off the end


Word of the day - keiki.


----------



## JoshH

KeroKero said:


> The gesneriad that really got me to fall in love with the family was a _Kohleria amabilis_...quote]
> 
> 
> Corey, that pic is awesome! :shock: Yet another plant that I need to find a source for......do you know anybody that has this or other Kohlerias?


----------



## JoshH

Beachbabe~how tall does that plant get? I think I've seen it in peoples gardens down south, it was probably 4-5 feet tall and kinda bushy/weedy....


----------



## KeroKero

Yeah that pic is off a ghetto digi camera from my bf of the time back in 2001 :lol: More impressive in person. I was warned off the species back then because of rarity and evidently it's trickiness (this one was a clone from ABG), instead recomended to start off with hybrids where amabilis was in the lineage. Also, Kohlerias probably aren't the best viv plant if their care as a potted plant is anything to go by... to keep them looking good their "grooming" isn't just a snip here and there, but a lot of work with their root and stem... not something you can really do in a tank. If you look closely at the amabilis pic you'll notice that the clump of growth is not actually were it's rooted (the roots were nearly a foot away if I remember it's placement correctly). They get scraggly as hell fast, but it was mostly covered in this tank by the ferns and selaginella. I still want to give it a go, but I've got a lot of other gesneriads doing much better in vivs for it to be high on my list, and some of the Sinnigia that *do* do great in tanks have similar enough blooms.


----------



## beachbabe18509

It's in my yard actually... Before we cut it back this winter it was HUGE probably 7ft tall and 10ft in diameter....

Someone helped me identify it as calotropis gigantea. 

I really like it especially after doing more research on it. It definatlygrows like crazy, it's already a third of a way back to it's size before we knocked it back to a stump.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Bulbophyllum patens*


----------



## Guest

Wow!! I love that Bulbo!!!! I'm drooling over here!


----------



## harrywitmore

It was a surprise to see. I had forgotten I had it. Pays to take a walk through the greenhouse and look.


----------



## candm519

Sarcinula (Pleurothallis) grobyi(?)
I'm pretty sure of the of the name, and I'm positive I love this one. Besides, it's a first time blooming for me, a single tiny blossom with amazing details. I think it can have several flowers per stem. I planted it high on the back wall, at tillandsia level, with more moisture retention at roots (sphagnum).


----------



## harrywitmore

Anne, it's Sarcinula (Pleurthallis) brighamii. It's a good bloomer.


----------



## Guest

Very kool!


----------



## harrywitmore

As Anne pointed out to me, this plant has fused sepals so it's not S brighamii. I am also the source of this plant and the other one I had that is similar in growth was one I had thought was Pleurothallis corniculata. Noce plant all the same.

Here's is what I believe is my Pleurothallis grobyi (I got rid of the tag)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

And here is mine for what it is worth.


----------



## candm519

And no matter what its name is, if you get it from Harry, you'll love it!


----------



## harrywitmore

harrywitmore said:


> *Pleurothallis phalangifera* - Well that's what the tag says but it doesn't look quite right to me.


Well I'm pretty sure it's *Pleurothallis stricta*


----------



## harrywitmore

OK, more research says it is now *Acornia stricta*.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

You sure?


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, no, I'm not sure. :roll: I normally depend on the Pleurothallid Alliance Page for Pleuro Id's and it now list it as Acronia stricta and Pleurothallis stricta as a synonym. It's all too confusing for me. :shock: I should just ditch the tags and enjoy them. This particular one is not mounted yet so the tag is still with it.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

They change too much. Just call it a stricta, screw the rest. I only know the names of half of what I own, the rest are just cymbidiums, or oncidium, ect.


----------



## Guest

Nice _stricta_. Nice _Masdevallia_ too.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a bulbophyllum I really like. Bulbophyllum inunctum
In life the sepals and petals are very glossy, so they resemble that old fashion ribbon candy (lol, don't know if people remember that stuff).
Easy to grow and flower to boot.


----------



## harrywitmore

Very nice Bulbo. Definately looks like one I would like. I'm 56 and I don't remember ribbon candy. 

Ahhhh, the smells of Spring are here! :shock: 

*Dranunculus vulgaris*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Dranunculus* vulgaris* - Sweet, appropriate name too.


----------



## Manuran

> I'm 56 and I don't remember ribbon candy.


Oh well.... :? lol

I've always had a hard time with that name. Always have to take my time when pronouncing or spelling it. I guess you too! lol Dracunculus 

Very nice btw


----------



## reggorf

Manuran said:


> Here's a bulbophyllum I really like. Bulbophyllum inunctum
> In life the sepals and petals are very glossy, so they resemble that old fashion ribbon candy (lol, don't know if people remember that stuff).
> Easy to grow and flower to boot.


I am 26 and I love ribbon candy. That flower is beautiful. I would love to get a hold of that plant. Know where I can get one?


----------



## Guest

Oh WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I love that Bulbo! I need one like that.
I love the _Dranunculus_! Its even cooler looking than my _Typhonium_ which I posted a few months ago. Harry, how do you grow this, out doors and over winter it outside? Would it be possible to grow this one indoors like I did with my _Typhonium_? 
Oh and if you know this, how do you fertilize _Typhonium _or _Dranunculus_, which look kinda the sameish.

plants/topic16344-1200.html


----------



## harrywitmore

As Chuck pointed out it's Dracunculus. I always make that mistake for some reason. I grow it outside and no special fertilizer. Maybe some 10-10-10 in the spring like everything else in the bed. I would imagine you can grow it outside but you will want to take it out when it flowers. It's a large plant. I'm not sure how hardy it is but it does well in Zone 7. This is my smaller one. The larger one has not opened yet.

'Ribbon Candy'. I looked it up and yep, never seen it to my knowledge but my wife has. Never have been that much into candy though.


----------



## NathanB

you can still find ribbon candy around Christmas


----------



## salix

Okay, now I can play. I didn't think it would be fair to post a picture of anything I bought in bloom.

But, a week ago I stopped at the nursery. In a basket they had 3 airplants sitting in their greenhouse, when they told me they were 95 cents each, I took them all. I wasn't really ready for them, so I just threw them into a styrofoam bowl to hold them until I could get around to mounting them.

Three days later one of them started sending out a bloom.










So this is my lovely flower display :roll:


----------



## jbeetle

_Masdevallia nidifica_









_Pleurothallis pubescens_









_Stelis species "Peru"_


----------



## andy83

Thanks for making me drool jbeetle!

Which of those do you keep in your vivariums? How long have you had that Masdevallia? It looks to be a pretty good specimen.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I agree, that is an outstanding Masdavilla!


----------



## jbeetle

Thanks andy83 and Mywebbedtoes. 

I've had the _Masdevallia nidifica_ for a couple years now and it is a pretty good sized plant. In that pic, you are seeing about 1/2-2/3 of the plant. It would be even larger but I split it in half earlier this winter and have taken several divisions from it for trades. It is a pretty quick growing orchid.

None of the plants pictured here are ones that are actually in vivs, but I do have a division of _Masdevallia nidifica_ in a viv and it is doing great. Also, I think all three species should be suitable for vivs. _Stelis_ species in general should do well, same goes for most _Pleurothallis_ species (as long as they are intermediate-warm growing).


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I have had the best results from Madavilla and Pleurothallis in vivarium. I was at Santa Barbara Orchid Estate this weekend and the Masdavilla were in full force, we are talking abuout an area probably 20' x 50-75' long! Pretty amazing.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Ok, my turn.



















Some lillies I have growing. These were a nice suprise.


















Just picked this up, didn't bloom it myself. _Restrepia hemsleyana 'Brick Red'_









And these are blooming up the street. I think they call them Orchid Trees, not sure.


----------



## salix

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Some lillies I have growing. These were a nice suprise.


I'm not a huge plant person, but these looked like water hyacinth to me. Or am I confused? I went to the Amazon a couple of years ago, I have a picture of some of these floating in an estuary when I was riding in a dugout canoe. They are lovely flowers.


----------



## housevibe7

Look like water hyacinth to me...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

And so they are.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Nematanthus villosus*


----------



## candm519

I love that fuzz, Harry, especially on the buds. Its name suits.


----------



## jbeetle

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Just picked this up, didn't bloom it myself. _Restrepia hemsleyana 'Brick Red'_


Awesome! One of my _Restrepia_ species just bloomed, but I forgot to take a pic of it. I haven't checked if there are more flowers on the way, but I would expect to see it flower again very soon. Hopefully I'll rememeber to take a pic next time.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

They are strong bloomers for sure and get very big (see example below of a picture I took the day I got mine). This is my third one and second species. I highly recommend these to anyone who wants something unique in their tank, the bloom freely. They are like Masdavilla on crack!


----------



## salix

Mywebbedtoes said:


> I highly recommend these to anyone who wants something unique in their tank, the bloom freely. They are like Masdavilla on crack!


I bought one of these at the local nursery. It was unlabeled and I didn't know what it was. It's currently in a four inch pot and there appears to be multiple small plants. How is it best to plant in a tank? Does it take well to being trimmed back to be kept tank size?

Thanks!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

I think it would take awhile to overwhelm a vivarium, so trimming (or dividing) should be minimal. I have a handy trick for you. I use the plastic planting baskets that Black Jungle sells, these are foamed into the back wall. I can then take an orchid, such as my _Restrepia_ pictured which is in a 2-3" pot, and place that pot right in the planting basket. I then fill in the gaps with some orchid bark to hide the basket, or some spahg. There are a few benefits. One, the orchid can be changed out at anytime, if it is not doing well, or if I want to try something else. That way you are not possibly killing the plant if you want to remove it. Two, the space around the pot the orchid is in allows it to drain. and dry out.

I highly recommend this technique. If your plant is in too big of a pot, you might replant it first. Many orchids never need to be repotted. I had a _Stanhopea_ that was about 4' wide, these are huge plants. It was in it's original 2" pot that was put into a 3" pot, put into a 4" pot, put into a 5" pot. Pretty amazing. Some of these plants like to be restricted, as that is how they grow in the wild holding on to a part of a tree or a crack in a rock. This _Epidendrum Propinquun _is in it's original pot which has been placed in three other pots as the roots grew. It has never been repotted, is 18" wide, and has bloomed everyday since it was purchased by the owners in the mid 70's! I couldn't believe it when they showed me the tiny pot it was actually in.

That was probably more than you wanted to know. Ha ha, sorry.












EDIT - Mine is located top left behind that skinny Brom, hard to see I know. But it is growing and blooming well, gets bright light and moderate moisture from spraying.


----------



## Manuran

Hi,
I'm not sure if I'm reading your last post correctly, but the photo (of the orchid) you have is not a Epidendrum. It is a Scaphosepalum (Pleurothallid). It doesn't change the good info about potting you posted. Just changes the id of the orchid image. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

You are correct. I had it miss-labeled in my gallery. It is _Scaphosepalum_.


----------



## harrywitmore

Epiphytic *Rhododendron xplanecostatum*


----------



## ingemar

Neofinetia falcata in bloom/bud in the terrarium


----------



## harrywitmore

*Juanulloa mexicana* - An epiphytic shrub from Mexico. Most like too large for the viv but an interesting flower all the same.


----------



## housevibe7

Again crappy camera but here it is. I think it is M. stricta


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That is really cool!


----------



## Guest

Jbeetle! Wow, nice _M. nidifica_!! Love it.
Mywebbed toes, looks like your _Restripia_ could use a trim. I'll take anything you cut away


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Ha ha, that beast ain't mine! That's from Santa Barbara Orchid Estate, shot it last time I was there, so cool!


----------



## iljjlm

M in M. stricta stands for?
-Dave


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Masdavilla.


----------



## iljjlm

Thanks.
-Dave


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Masdavilla.


Masdevallia :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

You're off my orchid list Michael! :evil: :evil: 

Ha ha


----------



## fishmommy

Anoectochilus roxburghii









tank shot of the jewel nursery - the very tall A.roxburghii flower spike is to the middle left...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

crappy shot of Dischidia ruscifolia and a Columnea 'Lava Flow' getting ready to flower


----------



## harrywitmore

*Columnea erythrophaea*


----------



## candm519

Hey, FMommy, that is cool. Why haven't mine done that yet? I'll go poke them...
It looks like a baby cat willow until that spiderlegged flower starts peeking out. I knew already that A. roxburghii was (possibly?probably? now definitely!) my favorite jewel because of the almost round leaves, crisp markings -- and with that rippled margin. So I never even looked up what the flower would look like!


----------



## KeroKero

I've yet to figure out what gets some of my jewels to bloom (and why others I've worked with haven't yet) but I know my A. species that is a dead ringer for roxburghii (hoosier stock - they say it's different based on flower which makes me suspect if the roxburghii without the light center vein are actually roxburghii) and is also going into spike. Anyone know more about cycling these guys, and what I can do to force bloom those plants I'm interested in hybridizing?

Fishmommy... share the jewel lovin'... can you name what the other species are? I'm confident on all but the lower left...


----------



## fishmommy

lower left is more of the same roxburghii plant - when it went into spike I cut off the spike with about 4 leaves-worth of stem and planted that separately so the lower part would continue it's vegitative growth. The flowering process takes so long that I didn't want to have to wait for this plant to work on getting bigger so I hacked it :lol: 

I'm a hacker. plant hacker, that is.


----------



## fishmommy

I'm running that nursery at about 200 foot-candles of fluorescent. One reddish plant light and one blue/white (10,000K)

I have not gotten a bloom until I started using this setup so perhaps it's the light. I am eager to see what else if anything blooms.


----------



## KeroKero

I'm not sure if it's the light as much as the change in light... my jewels have always bloomed after I move them, or just after I received them. Maybe I should be shuffling them around the plant stand (which has different amounts of light per shelf) to kick them off...

I can't tell how different your rox is from my mystery species... it had little to no veins on the leaves when I got it, but the newer leaves are much heavier veined more like yours. Confusing...

I'm also a hacker... I just recently hacked up a goodyera hispida... it was getting tall and sending out roots all up and down the stem... so I hacked it up so that there was a node a peice, and roots on each one. Safe to say, with leaf buds showing... I have more than one goodyera hispida now :twisted: You can pretty much do that with all the jewels, I love it.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

This is cheating, but I saw someone else do it. Southern California Wild Flowers taken this weekend in Montecito, CA. at Toro Canyon Park.


----------



## fishmommy

I'll try to shoot a closeup of the leaf for you Kero.

as for cheating...here's my favorite houseplant blooming 









Clivia (not a mini) 'Flame'
It didn't bloom at all last year due to a badly timed case of mealybugs. This year it was back in good form :mrgreen:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very pretty. Well the cheating part comes from the fact I don't take care of nature. Anything you take care of is not cheating I think  But then again, there never was rules. Ha ha


----------



## jbeetle

_Oncidium longipes_:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Those flowers look very big. I have an Oncidium in spike that will be quite the opposite.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Last cheat. Another Hike in Montecito, CA. this weekend.


----------



## jbeetle

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Those flowers look very big. I have an Oncidium in spike that will be quite the opposite.


The flowers do seem to be on the large side considering the size of the plant (which I like). The plant is smaller then both _O. cheirophorum_ and _O. 'twinkle'_, but the flowers are larger then the flowers of both of these other _Oncidium_.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That is small. I just put a twinkle in a tank, we will see how that goes.


----------



## dom

put outside about a week ago was really green.. and now this.... if only the ones in my tank would get like this


----------



## KeroKero

A lot of that pink is just cuz it's blooming  Even bland Tillies can put on a rather good show when they start blushing for bloom... Rather small insignificant flowers are made up for how the whole plant goes on display to make up for it... Very cool habits. I like the blooming blush better than having a plant that is constantly that color... ads some seasonal variety to the tank.


----------



## dom

what kinda of lights would be good to get them to bloom and turn like this for tanks??


----------



## KeroKero

Likely had a lot to do with the light... if they like your tank, and are up near the bright lights they should do it in time. Likely the change from indoor to outdoor full sun triggered this one, as I get most of my plants blooming with light changes.


----------



## doncoyote

_Utricularia nelumbifolia_









Not open all the way - I'll post another when it's fully open.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Maxillaria lankesteri*


----------



## reggorf

This is a bloom on an episcia cutting that was given to me by Mike(Corpus_Callosum).


----------



## Corpus Callosum

And mine came from Scott MacDonald, good job, mine hasn't bloomed yet.


----------



## Guest

Wow, thats a cool looking plant.


----------



## KeroKero

Are you talking about the episcia? If you are... bloom is cool, the leaves are cooler  Mike... cut off those stolons! lol... mine didn't have the rest of the stolon pups cut off so I had pity on the babies (and I wanted more) so mine hasn't bloomed either... but now I have 3


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I think it's my photoperiod.. that particular tank is in my room and even when the lights go out in the tank I'm up late night so they never get constant darkness. Everything in there grows like a weed just can't get any blooms out of it.


----------



## flyangler18

Here's a rebloom: _Phalaenopsis equestris_. But more interesting is the keiki that formed (and bloomed) at the end of the spike


----------



## Guest

That is cool. I have one giving me a Keiki at the end of its spike too. Well not at the end, upper half.


----------



## KeroKero

Did you guys do something on purpose to get the keikei to develop, or did it do it on it's own? I have one that just finished blooming, and the top half of the spike went brown and died... but the bottom didn't. I cut off the dead stuff and left the green part alone to see what it would do.


----------



## flyangler18

> Did you guys do something on purpose to get the keikei to develop, or did it do it on it's own?


Nothing out of the ordinary in terms of my watering/lighting- I think some species and hybrids are just more inclined to throw keikis. No doubt a concentration of growth hormones in the plant at the nodes prompts vegetative growth.


----------



## Guest

I didnt do anything special. Just watered it and fed it like normal.


----------



## NathanB

[attachment=0:1s65gzsr]IMG_0072.jpg[/attachment:1s65gzsr]


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That thing is neat!


----------



## andy83

This one is a classic. I've got another one with three spikes open that's sitting near the tv. You can't go wrong with these guys and even though the flowers are smallish there are many and they do look nice.

Ludisia discolor


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

So I had two posts on local CA wildflowers (page 94 and 95). I am VERY slow at work for the past few weeks so I was able to figure out what most of them were from an amazing local plant list. This is for all the plant nerds.

POST #1 - First Cheat

1. *Deerweed* -_ Lotus scoparius _
2. *California Figwort or CA. Bee-plant *- _Scrophularia californica _
3. Not known
4. *Chaparal Yucca *- _Yucca Whipplei_
5. *Turkish Rugging *- _Chorizanthe staticoides _
6. *Wedge Leaf Horkelia *- _Horkelia cuneata _
7. *Indian Pinks *- _Silene laciniata _
8. *Bush or Sticky Monkey *(white) - _Mimulus aurantiacus _
9. *Soap Plant *- _Chlorogalum pomeridianum _

POST #2 - Second Cheat

1. *Climbing Penstemon/Heat-leafed Penstemon *- _Keckiella cordifolia _
2.* Lanceleaf Dudleya *- _Dudleya lanceolata _
3. *Bush or Sticky Monkey* (yellow/orange) - _Mimulus aurantiacus _
4. *Canyon Sunflower *- _Venegasia carpesioides _

I highly recommend for all to plan a trip to a local outdoor destination and see what you find. There are some truley amazing flowers, literally in our own backyards.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

3. Unknown is, *Rock Rose* - _Helianthemum scoparium_


----------



## uespe1018

Not really frog or tank related in any way, but one of my favorite annuals, Cosmos, is starting to through out blooms and I thought I'd share...


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia phyllocardioides*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

This opened up in my tank the other week. I need to find the tag. It was only $7.50 and I had no idea what it would look like. I am pleased with it. I put the white paper behind it for contrast. There is more detail to it but I was hard to capture.


----------



## jdart16

Wow nice little blooms about how big are they?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

About a dime I guess, little smaller. Good size bloom I think.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Pilea sp.


----------



## Frognut

just a few plants I have in bloom. 








sundue. 








hoya








N. red lepord


----------



## gary1218

Neo June Night


----------



## andy83

I really need a new camera  ...

Anyway here is my Restrepia striata in bloom. Pretty little thing.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

We are Restrepia buddies Andy


----------



## andy83

Mywebbedtoes said:


> We are Restrepia buddies Andy


How many different species are you up to these days?  I've only got a few but they keep multiplying.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Just two as well, but I have several plants, they grow fast too. I will add more this summer, a few atleast.


----------



## andy83

Mediocalcar decoratum


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That looks cool Andy. Only a few more weeks to the SB Orchid Estate Sale!!!


----------



## hylahill

Here is a Baptistonia Echinata I have in bloom...

[img]http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj206/hylahill/BaptistoniaEchinata6808003-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very pretty.


----------



## andy83

Mywebbedtoes said:


> That looks cool Andy. Only a few more weeks to the SB Orchid Estate Sale!!!


You better bring some extra hands to the show :lol: 

Here is my Pleurothallis quaternaria that decided to bloom. I'm getting ready to move and I thought this one was done so I was keeping it in a dryer spot than normal. So, you can see by the flower that it isn't too happy. Still really cool though. It's a warm growing species and I plan on putting it in my next vivarium. I love how it flowers multiple times from the same spot. I'm guessing a lot of pleurothallids are like that but this is my first to flower.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

andy83 said:


> You better bring some extra hands to the show :lol:


I am, my Dad. He is a bigger collector than I.


----------



## candm519

Dendrochilum filiforme
This is the second year it has bloomed for me. TaDa 8) Just a single chain again, but still...


----------



## housevibe7

Very Nice Anne!


----------



## hylahill

Anne,
That is a beautful orchid. I see you have it potted-will it work in the high humidity of a vivarium?


----------



## candm519

My D. filiforme lives in my 'little orchids that are too big' terrarium and seems to enjoy the humidity. I've had to elevate the pot because the chain is keeps getting longer. It is growing in fine bark mix. 








Though most google images show them in some kind of pot, it grows as an epiphyte in the wild. I think it would be really impressive on a branch or corkbark with the chains drooling down.
Check out this photo of what could happen:
http://kojimatsk.hp.infoseek.co.jp/gens ... mbessa.jpg


----------



## Guest

Here is something interesting for me. My household has had this plant since it was a little itty bitty cutting back in 1980. It finally bloomed! Ha!
_Dracaena fragrans. _the corn plant, which currently stands at 8feet tall. And its VERY FRAGRANT


----------



## candm519

Wow! Now that is impressive. And no wonder they named it _D. fragrans_ since it smells that good. 
I never knew anybody who persevered long enough to get one to bloom. The blossoms look rather like spider plant flowers. (I guess a lily will be a lily...)
Have the leaves dropped off the lower half of the plant?


----------



## *GREASER*

andy83 said:


> Mediocalcar decoratum


I love this orchid and wish I could get mine to bloom. Any advice?


----------



## housevibe7

^^ For me more. any advice keeping it from rotting?


----------



## Guest

candm519 said:


> Wow! Now that is impressive. And no wonder they named it _D. fragrans_ since it smells that good.
> I never knew anybody who persevered long enough to get one to bloom. The blossoms look rather like spider plant flowers. (I guess a lily will be a lily...)
> Have the leaves dropped off the lower half of the plant?



Hi,
Yes, there are no leaves until you reach about 4 feet.


----------



## andy83

I'm keep the Mediocalcar in somewhat moist conditions but I try to let it dry out maybe 80% or so every other watering. So, it stays moist a lot of the time but it does have a little period to dry. I keep this one in lower cf lighting(maybe 30watts) and make sure that it gets air flow from a pc fan. It's not in the direct path of the fan but it does blow gently on it.

I think this clump bloomed because I took it out of my viv and placed it in my plant rack. I was keeping it a bit too dry(the leaves were starting to wrinkle) so I put some sphagnum under it. Both clumps have perked up with the extra moisture and are sending out new roots/leaves. Hopefully I can get the one in my tank to bloom. My only concern there is too much light but I got this from a greenhouse and it was getting a fair amount so we'll see.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Begonia squamulosa










*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Another $7.50 special that just opend. Cute little oncidium.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Alocasia infernalis*


----------



## Guest

Very nice _Allocasia_ Michael!


----------



## harrywitmore

*Nematanthus 'Lemon Lime'*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Cool Harry. We have some trees/shrubs out here in CA. in bloom right now that look kinda like that.


----------



## harrywitmore

There are some Nematanthus that become rather large but could be considered trees. It would be interesting to see a picture of the flower.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

harrywitmore said:


> It would be interesting to see a picture of the flower.


I will get one Friday when I go hiking again.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

harrywitmore said:


> There are some Nematanthus that become rather large but could be considered trees. It would be interesting to see a picture of the flower.


Well turns out they are pretty different, but cool non-the-less.


----------



## reggorf

Dwarf Strawberry Begonia


----------



## Guest

Thats really pretty! I like it.


----------



## housevibe7

That flower looks like a beetle of some sort. Makes me wonder what the typical primary pollinator for that plant is. Kind of neat.


----------



## Axl

Ceropegia woodi


----------



## candm519

Love the shadow!


----------



## harrywitmore

Anne, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Jeff R

Lepanthes telipogoniflora


----------



## skylsdale

Very nice Lepanthes...and a very unique bloom.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Spiral Ginger











*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Still probably tarde this for the Lepanthes above, but it is still a stunner. Did not bloom this, it was a gift from my Orchid collecting Father, good man.

Paph. Magic Lantern'


----------



## rozdaboff

Episcia? (at least some sort of Gesneriad I think)

Of course - the bloom opened facing the back of the tank, so the angle of the pic could be better.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Nice Episcia, I think I have the same one (judging by the foliage) but haven't gotten mine to bloom yet.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Here is a couple of orchids that have bloomed and my Epiphyllum or Disocactus still not sure which it is:


----------



## andy83

I didn't expect this one to flower but it did. I guess it was just its time and maybe a slight dry spell during moving helped trigger it.



















Anybody have a possible id on this one :lol: ? I got it a while back in a batch from Black Jungle.


----------



## froggiefriend

i have one like that - believe it is an epiphyllum 
I have a picture of it in the lounge somewhere
Kristin


----------



## harrywitmore

If you are refering to the cactus it is a Disocactus. Most likely a hybrid.


----------



## Axl

Very nice blooms guys!
Here is my hoya carnosa 'compacta' blooming (close up)...










Looks pretty sweet but smells so badly...


----------



## housevibe7

Restrepia brachypus
If you look at the larger picture, you can see there is actually a third bloom yet to open as well...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

That's looking great Sarah! Glad it is doing so well. I love those things. The tank it is in looks nice too.


----------



## NathanB

[attachment=0:f1mt97y0]Echinodorusuruguayensis.jpg[/attachment:f1mt97y0]
bad picture of Echinodorus uruguayensis


----------



## Guest

Wow, super cool _Restrepia_

Ok, here is my Phalaenopsis Mini Mark 'Holm'. I grow it in my 20 gallon long, vertical vivarium. Have had this one for about 2 years now. Almost lost it to some sort of leaf rot, but it made it through. It had brown spots in the leaves that would be mushy, and would spread. Stopped it by burning it off leaving a hole, and covering the wound with sulfur. Anyway, that was a year ago. Now, it has decided to grow again, put on new roots, and two new leaves, though the first one split, but the second leaf is healthy. And now it is blooming,. Yay! I missed these flowers, they are soo pretty. This plant is the reason I collect Phals of the Parishianae section.


----------



## skylsdale

Begonia prismatocarpa:

[attachment=0:30y16pou]begonia bloom web.jpg[/attachment:30y16pou]


----------



## Corpus Callosum

My prismatocarpa bloomed this week too, nice one Ron.. always nice to see something different than my other begonias with white blooms.


----------



## skylsdale

The yellow bloom is nice...although my only other Begonia is a B. bowerae, so a white bloom is nice to see in the midst of the foliage on that one.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Lepanthes calodictyon* 

I finally got this to live after 3 previous tries. It's growing on a limb in the Giant Terrarium


----------



## candm519

*Sarcinula corniculata*

I was excited by the single blossom last May -- And now, second blooming for this year, got a whole bunch of 'em! (More than in these pictures) I think they look like a bunch of quacking ducks.


----------



## harrywitmore

I thought we decided it is Sarcinula corniculata

http://www.cloudjungle.com/shop/pro...1639.aspx?TB_iframe=true&height=450&width=900

I think Pleurothallis (Sarcinula) grobyi has multiple flowers per spike

http://www.cloudjungle.com/shop/pro...1d2e.aspx?TB_iframe=true&height=450&width=900


----------



## candm519

Corrected in edit. Thank you, Harry. I'll blame it on age.
_Sarcinula corniculata_ is one cool little orchid.


----------



## Frogtofall

While there are "technically" no flowers in these photos... What the hell!? :mrgreen: 

*Aechmea chantinii 'De Leon'*


----------



## valledelcauca

*Re:*



Frogtofall said:


> *Codonanthe sp. (Gesneriad)*


I think I`ve got this one aswell, found it in French Guiana.
Could it be C.caribaea?


----------



## hylahill

A nice little haraella retrocalla blooming in my 56gal vert...


----------



## Manuran

Nice flowers everyone. Here's one that would do well in a terrarium, but this particular plant is not in one. This is Cirrhopetalum annandalei. Each individual flower is about 3"


----------



## hylahill

Beautiful flower Chuck-how big is the plant itself? I'm wondering how big a tank you would need to house a plant like this.

Is it ok with the super high humidity and relatively poor air circulation?


----------



## kwazarr

Here's a few recent ones!

Neoregelia ampullacea var. purpurea










Porroglossum olivaceum










Restrepia condorensis




























Cheers,

Ross.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Dendrobium prenticei*









*Dendrobium toressae*


----------



## candm519

What wonderful little flowers, Antone! D. toressae especially would look fine in my terrarium; is it a special needs plant? (i.e. temps, seasons, etc.)


----------



## harrywitmore

*Bulbophyllum umbellatum*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Restrepia species* - Lost Tag


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Harry, I would say Restrepia striata or hemsleyana. To be honest I can't really tell the difference. Beautiful either way. A favorite of mine!


----------



## Frogtofall

candm519 said:


> What wonderful little flowers, Antone! D. toressae especially would look fine in my terrarium; is it a special needs plant? (i.e. temps, seasons, etc.)


Sorry, couldn't tell ya. I've only had it a little over a month. All I know is that it was growing "cool" at the place I got it so I put it in a "cool" spot of my greenhouse with bright light. I assume it would do well in a viv given some airflow.


----------



## Guest

Manuran, Harry, Nice Bulbo's Im a soooooo drooling! That _Restrepia_ is soo cool too.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Cryptanthus lacerdae 'Menescal' *










The flower is totally washed out but what the hell, the plant is nice!


----------



## housevibe7

Wow!! Antone, I normally dont like cryptanthus, but that one is impressive.


----------



## harrywitmore

That is a very cool Cryptanthus. Never seen that one anywhere.


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks Sarah and Harry. I agree, it is quite the show stopper. As a matter of fact, its the only Cryptanthus I own and 1 of 2 I have ever been after. I'm not super big Crypt. fan but this one was right up my alley. Now that its blooming, I should see pups soon. This species produces them on REALLY long prostrate stolons. Kinda creepy!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Streptocarpus thompsonii*


----------



## TDKelley

This is a neat little orchid I have blooming right now. The label says Bulbophyllum falcatum, but I don't think that's accurate. Doing some research in books and on the internet, I think it may be B. scaberulum. Any thoughts? The flower stalk (rachis) is about 1/2 the size of a pea pod.

Todd


----------



## markbudde

Awesome plant Todd. Has that been very easy to grow?

Here's my first orchid to bloom. This is the smallest of three flower stalks, but I broke off the other two when I was trying to tie it down.

Zelemnia "Teipel's Goldbar"


----------



## TDKelley

markbudde said:


> Awesome plant Todd. Has that been very easy to grow?


The Bulbophyllum has been a non-demanding greenhouse addition. I have two specimens, each a long chain of pseudobulbs with multiple growing points that are draped over the corners of a hanging wooden basket where I grow Mediocalcar decoratum. The flower has a rocking labellum that flutters easily. The flower doesn't have any odor that I can detect, so I'm assuming the fluttering lip is what attracts pollinators.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

TDKelley said:


> This is a neat little orchid I have blooming right now. The label says Bulbophyllum falcatum, but I don't think that's accurate. Doing some research in books and on the internet, I think it may be B. scaberulum. Any thoughts? The flower stalk (rachis) is about 1/2 the size of a pea pod.
> 
> Todd


Todd,
Is there a way to get a close up shot of the flower, It's hard to tell from your photo as there are a few species that have that type of rhachis.
Also does it have a scent?
Andy


----------



## harrywitmore

I think this is *Cirrhopetalum 'Fantasia'* but I'm not sure since I lost the tag.


----------



## TDKelley

andynycfreeride said:


> Todd,
> Is there a way to get a close up shot of the flower, It's hard to tell from your photo as there are a few species that have that type of rhachis.
> Also does it have a scent?
> Andy


Andy,
Unfortunately, the two photos I posted are the best shots that I have and the flowers have already faded. There is another inflorescence that is forming, but it was attacked by aphids so I'm not sure if it will form normally. If it does I'll post a photo that better shows the flower detail next week.

It did not have a scent that I could detect.

Thanks for your help trying to ID it.

Todd


----------



## TDKelley

I spent some time out in the GH today messing around with the controllers in preparation for Winter and snapped a few photos. This is Pleurothallis luctuosa, The Sorrowful Pleurothallis:


----------



## skylsdale

That is a beautiful species, Todd.


----------



## reggorf




----------



## TDKelley

Pleurothallis amparoana:


----------



## hexentanz

TDKelley said:


> Pleurothallis amparoana:




Wow! I am not normally a fan of whitish orchids, but this one is fantastic!


----------



## harrywitmore

Columnea sp aff lophophora


----------



## andrew__

Wouldn't really fit too well in a viv with leaves up to 18" but I had a Colocasia 'Black Beauty' _almost_ flower (until a frost killed it off as it was about a day from opening):










Almost 10" from the base of the green bit to the tip. maybe next year...


----------



## roxrgneiss

This one is almost always blooming or budding:
Psygmorchis pusilla









Got this one recently, really cool little plant:
Pleurothallis eumecocaulon



























Mike


----------



## harrywitmore

I think I have posted this one before but it is once again in bloom. It's a striking plant and seems to be easy to grow.

*Ruellia maykonia*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm rooting some Ruellia sp. I got from JoshH right now, it seems to do great with vivarium humidity as well. Great color on the bloom.


----------



## pigface

I had this orchid bloom again . This is the second time in two years . I thought it was actually going to die before I moved it to this new tank . The old tank had very little circulation and as it grew in alot less light . Half of the old leaves actually fell off before I moved it . The leaves look kind of shabby now but alot better than they did a couple months ago , and a couple new ones have started to grow . 
Its a gastrochilus japonicus . 
I don't know why they always bloom faceing the back of the tank ?


----------



## NathanB

thats realy nice mark


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Streptocarpus 'Salmon Sunset'*










*Begonia 'Buttercup'* (bad shot, but it's a prismatocarpa cross that blooms frequently and is slightly larger)










*Streptocarpus thompsonii*


----------



## harrywitmore

Amalophyllon species RM2006

Flower











Leaves


----------



## NathanB

whats the scoop on that plant Harry?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Very nice everyone! I especially like the gastrochilus japonicus.


----------



## harrywitmore

Right now the leaves are about 1-2" but I think it will get a little larger but it's hard for me to tell. I got very small rhizomes last spring and this is what I have so far but I have not been feeding it. It seems to like fairly bright light.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Nathan,

If you were asking about the name, the short version of the story is that it is not yet classified but has collection/site data. It comes from Belize and was collected (Spring 2006) as a Phinaea species (to be specific, it was assumed Phinaea parviflora), but some of the Phinaea species are being reclassified as Amalophyllon species. While they are leaning towards Amalophyllon parviflora they are not yet sure and are waiting for the Amalophyllon species reclassification to be published before they classify it. So for now the most accurate name is Amalophyllon sp. RM2006.


----------



## NathanB

I had never heard of Amalophyllon or Phinaea before. I found this on google. Very cool plants. How do they do in vivs?Amalophyllon, Diastema and Phinaea


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm ordering a seed packet of Phinaea multiflora so I'll let you know, but Harry can comment on his plant.


----------



## reggorf

The tag on this one says oncidium twinkle but it does not smell and has pink flowers. So, I think it may have been mislabeled.


----------



## markbudde

reggorf said:


> The tag on this one says oncidium twinkle but it does not smell and has pink flowers. So, I think it may have been mislabeled.


Looks like this bloomed a month and a half too early! Is it mounted?


----------



## reggorf

nope. it is outside a viv. just sitting in an eat facing bay window under a shop light.


----------



## NathanB

I dont have a name on this one. The flowers only open at night.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Streptocarpus 'Mighty Mouse'*


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice Michael, here's one that is flowering for me the fist time. I think it may be *Aeschynanthus speciosus*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'll raise your speciosus with it's close relative *Aeschynanthus humilis*. These cuttings have been blooming while rooting, they were taken from Paul Kroll's specimen which he exhibited at the NYSAVS convention.


----------



## harrywitmore

My A humilis has blooms developing on it also. I also have A tricolor, A ellipticus and A 'Mona Lisa' coming.


----------



## harrywitmore

Columnea 'Carnival' - This would most likely be a good candidate for a terrarium as the leaves are small and cascading.










Aeschynanthus 'Mona Lisa' just emerging


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya caudata*(Sumatra clone)









*Hoya mitrata*









*Hoya buotii*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

If I could just bloom my Hoya.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

The most important part of this photo is the dirt in the grooves of Antone's finger. Nice bloom, I love the hairy flowers. Got a shot of the foliage as well?


----------



## reggorf

Antone, you are killing me with all of your amazing hoya blooms. They are beautiful.


----------



## NathanB

the buotii looks awful cuddly


----------



## Frogtofall

Corpus Callosum said:


> The most important part of this photo is the dirt in the grooves of Antone's finger. Nice bloom, I love the hairy flowers. Got a shot of the foliage as well?


Haha. Yeah my hands are in dirt most the day. 

I'll post some foliage pics later.


----------



## AlexD

I love hoyas. Probably my favorite vine plants. Nice plants!


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Frogtofall

This is the foliage from H. caudata (Sumatra)









H. mitrata (This one actually grows imbricately in nature sometimes)









H. buotii


----------



## Corpus Callosum

harrywitmore said:


> Amalophyllon species RM2006
> 
> Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaves


Just want to make one last comment/update on this plant before it gets lost in the archives. It is now being called *Amalophyllon rupestre* until further notice.

The following email was sent to Ron Myhr (the collector of the above plant) and posted on Gesneriphiles yesterday:



> Hi Ron—
> 
> Could you please pass some information on to Gesneriphiles for me? Our paper reviewing the species of Amalophyllon, Phinaea and Niphaea is now officially in press and will be published by the end of the year in Selbyana so people can start using the Amalophyllon names and change their labels. The paper is a review of the genera rather than a complete revision and some identifications still remain a bit uncertain.
> 
> We have restricted Phinaea to just 3 species. Phinaea multiflora and Phinaea albolineata (and another species not in cultivation, P. pulchella) stay in the genus and retain their names. All other species are transferred to Amalophyllon but this affects just a few species now in cultivation. We also describe 2 new species of Amalophyllon, one of which is in cultivation.
> 
> Phinaea divaricata is now Amalophyllon divaricatum. This name also applies to plants grown as Phinaea ecuadorana, which we did not transfer to Amalophyllon as we consider it to be a synonym of A. divaricatum. However, this may change in the future! Phinaea ecuadorana was distributed as GRF 8652 and USBRG 98-008. People should retain these numbers so if the identification ever changes, they will know what plants to apply the change to.
> 
> Phinaea sp. USBRG 96-336, a new species collected by John L. Clark in Ecuador and possibly also cultivated under his number, JLC 2490, is now Amalophyllon clarkii.
> 
> Phinaea macrophylla (originally distributed as Phinaea rubida) is now Amalophyllon macrophyllum and Phinaea albiflora is now Amalophyllon albiflorum, but I don’t believe either species is in cultivation anymore.
> 
> Regarding the plants you collected in Belize, I would recommend calling them Amalophyllon rupestre, again with the understanding that this identification may change someday! Again, the most important thing is that people retain your collection designation on this collection so if such a change is ever made, people will know exactly which plants the change applies to! (I’m still a little uncomfortable with calling these plants A. rupestre; they may represent a new species, but the relationships and circumscriptions of several Mexican and Guatemalan taxa are still a bit unclear and we just couldn’t go into that much detail with this paper. If it isn’t A. rupestre, it’s certainly a very close relative.)
> 
> We have made no changes in Niphaea, except to describe a new species from Sinaloa, Mexico which is not in cultivation.
> 
> John Boggan
> Department of Botany, MRC 166
> National Museum of Natural History
> Smithsonian Institution


----------



## andrew__

bussardnr said:


>


That is really cool. ID?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Spathicarpa sagittifolia ?


----------



## Frogtofall

All I know about that plant Nathan posted is that the spathe smells like dog treats. Selby had one in bloom on one of my visits and it was dead on. Yuck!


----------



## NathanB

> Spathicarpa sagittifolia ?


*gos to check tag*
yep


> All I know about that plant Nathan posted is that the spathe smells like dog treats. Selby had one in bloom on one of my visits and it was dead on. Yuck!


*gos to smell plant.....damn stuffy nose


----------



## harrywitmore

Guess. Hint: It's an epiphyte.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Alsobia punctata*


----------



## candm519

Harry, your epiphytic 'Guess' one is weird! 
5 or 6 white petals, some wiry things coming out from the same place have to be sepals?; and the looong nose folded over at the tip???
I need another hint! (or 3)


----------



## AlexD

Yeah, I want to guess some kind of jasmine, but that is pretty much a shot in the dark.


----------



## harrywitmore

Hint 2: It's grwn as a terrestrial in warmer areas of the country. 



harrywitmore said:


> Guess. Hint: It's an epiphyte.


----------



## housevibe7

picture of a leaf? Otherwise I would guess it to be some weird form of clematis.


----------



## harrywitmore

Leaf would give it away but I will tell you that a more common memeber of the same family is used in cooking and it's not an orchid and the leaves are about 3' max.



housevibe7 said:


> picture of a leaf? Otherwise I would guess it to be some weird form of clematis.


----------



## housevibe7

Its a nightshade! Solanaceae What it is, is beyond me. I am used to the purple wild flowers that grow here...


----------



## AlexD

Yep, that more common member would be a tomato, assuming it is a nightshade.


----------



## housevibe7

Don't forget potatoes


----------



## harrywitmore

Not a nightshade although I have a Solanum in the greenhouse about to flower also. You don't think epiphyte when you think of this family of plants for sure. The flowers are said to resemble butterflies and give this Genus one of it's common names.


----------



## AlexD

Ohh, I got it now. It is a ginger.


----------



## harrywitmore

It is at that. Now all you need to do is figure what genus and species. I'm not telling. There aren't many epiphytic gingers so it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## NathanB

Hedychium?


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep! Now what's the species?


----------



## AlexD

Hedychium gracil?


----------



## harrywitmore

Nope, I must say the flowers look a little different form some of the pictures I've seen. I'll tell you it's not H horsefieldii which I also have.


----------



## AlexD

That was going to be my next guess...


----------



## NathanB

phillipinensis?


----------



## AlexF

Have been lazy lately with the camera but just got back from the greenhouse and took a few photos. Here they are:

Lycaste skineri alba









Paphiopedilum 









Paphopedilum insigne x spiderianum









Nepenthes Ventricosa male flower









Pinguicola agentis


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> phillipinensis?


Nope. Nice picture Alex!


----------



## NathanB

last guess, coronarium


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> last guess, coronarium


Nope, I won't let this go on any longer. This is Hedychium hasseltii.

Grown mounted in a basket it doesn't get too large, maybe 18" leaves but given lots to grow in it gets much larger.


----------



## NathanB

I think Harry can take credit for this


----------



## harrywitmore

Which one is that Nate?


----------



## NathanB

R dissimills, marnierum


----------



## harrywitmore

Interesting. The plant it came from is not flowering. You never know what these things will do.


----------



## NathanB

Theres another one coming on it also. I think they are pretty flowers even though they are small and white. This is the 2nd cutting from you that has bloomed.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Billbergia 'Las Manchas'*

yesterday.. 



















today..


----------



## AlexD

That one is pretty neat!


----------



## AlexF

Here's a photo of the small passiflora filipes Bentham. I will try this plant in one of my vivs to find how it does.


































This plant is found close to the coast in southern Jalisco.


----------



## Frogtofall

Have you tasted the fruit?


----------



## AlexF

Antone I haven't tried this one as the fruit is tiny. There isn't much pulp in it either.

There is a fruit over my finger in one of the photos just for size comparison.

Of the 40 or so species I have, I have only tried ligularis (the best tasting fruit), edulis edulis, edulis flavicarpa, tarminiana and coerulea.


----------



## housevibe7

I love passion flowers, especialy floribunda. Have you tried any of the others in vivs? I know a lot of them get huge, but it would be great to have something like that in a viv.


----------



## AlexF

Sarah I actually don't have floribunda so how about some trades on seeds. I currently have capsularis, tarminiana, edulis edulis and lingulata (all very fresh).

Here are a few more flowering plants:

Catleya hybrid









Catleya skinneri









Zigopetalum one of my favorites as it has such a gorgeous fragance!


----------



## housevibe7

I dont have seeds either, I have just seen the plants before. Although as I was looking up floribunda, it looks like it either is farely rare, or maybe an old name??? Couldnt find any synonyms for it either.


----------



## AlexD

Do you have a name on the catt hybrid? It's got great color.


----------



## AlexD

And on the passionflower, as of 1988, _Passiflora sexflora_ is the accepted name, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Brachycladium platycepala -* not quite open


----------



## candm519

Harry, is this open yet? How big are the leaves and how long are the strands?


----------



## harrywitmore

It's not open yet but I have not checked today. They leaves are about 1/8" and the strands are about 6" long.


----------



## andrew__

Strep. 'Somerset Burgundy Gold'










Just opened, really interesting, can't see it in this shot but it's actually only the very ends of the petals that are red, the tube part of the flower is white. (you can see it on the bud a bit better)


----------



## candm519

Oerstedella calagorica
About 3/4" flower, at the top of a 6" leafless stem. I have another species of Oerstedella
?centradenia, blooming in an impossible to photograph position.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Brachycladium platycepala -* open












harrywitmore said:


> *Brachycladium platycepala -* not quite open


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

Wow Harry. Very cool stuff.


----------



## NathanB

thats really cool harry


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> thats really cool harry


Thanks guys! I love these small species. They used to be classified Lepanthes. I got 3 from Ecugenera a while back and they seem to be doing well this time.


----------



## AlexF

Alex I researched the sexflora and it's not like mine. The fruits are arranged differently.

I was also clueless about the name and contacted one of the foremost experts on decalobas (John McDougal) and he was the one that gave me the name.

On the Catleya hybrid I lost the tag when I repoted the huge plant so I have no clue on the name, sorry.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well it's not open yet but I thought the unopened bud in closeup was cool.

*Columnea arguta*


----------



## andrew__

NOID Phal:










NOID Cymbidium


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Harry here is that Begonia and Bertolonia, the Begonia has slight pink in the center but is otherwise white so it must be a variable species, and the Bertolonia isn't fully opened yet but the bloom doesn't last long so I wanted to get a picture in case I miss it later on. Hopefully this helps confirm your ID's..


----------



## NathanB

where can one find that Bertolonia?


----------



## Cindy Dicken

*Mike,
do you have an ID on that begonia?
*


----------



## harrywitmore

I think that Begonia is schultzei which is a synonym of elaeagnifolia or visa versa. The record is not clear from what I have seen.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Pleurothallis rowleei (purple form) - it has been a fun plant to keep in a tank so far and seems to be fairly easy.



















Mike


----------



## housevibe7

Very nice Mike. I have to say pleuros are some of my favorites, next to Restrepia (thanks to Wayne  )


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

What! What!! How are they by the way Sara?


----------



## housevibe7

Doing great. That _R. brachypus_ especially just blooms and blooms and blooms.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, Sarah, the pleurothallids have become one of my favorite groups to keep in tanks too. It's nice to know there are quite a few that like tank conditions. Lockhartia is starting to grow on me now too. 

I took a couple more shots of the flowers today - I found a slug on the unopened bud at the spike end and the first flower to open, the one I took pics of yesterday, is missing a petal... so I imagine the rest won't last long.  I see another bud forming on a different leaf, so maybe I'll get to see these purple beauties again. 



















Mike


----------



## Jeff R

Lepanthes escobariana


----------



## markbudde

Streptocarpus "Guide Lines"









Does anyone know why it is getting crimson around the periphery of the leaves? Perhaps to much fertilizer?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

housevibe7 said:


> Doing great. That _R. brachypus_ especially just blooms and blooms and blooms.


Excellent!

Oh my Mark, very lovley.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Rhipsalis dissimils*, finally! This is a large flower for a Rhipsalis at about 3/4"


----------



## SeaDuck

Mark, that strep is getting too much light. You will find that some are more tolerant of higher light than others. It also looks like it should dry out a bit more between waterings as one of the baby new leaves has a bad tip. Cheers, Robert


----------



## housevibe7

Mark that flower is amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frogtofall

This little thing popped up from underneath one of my mounted plant racks. Its some sort of native terrestrial species. Which one? Got me!


----------



## harrywitmore

Very cool. We have an Orchid here called the CraneFly Orchid (Tipularia discolor) which blooms from an underground bulb. It flowers in late summer. The leaves come out in the winter and disappear in late Spring. This looks like an Orchid to me.


----------



## Frogtofall

I meant to add orchid to, "...some sort of native terrestrial ORCHID species." Doah.


----------



## harrywitmore

I figured that's what you meant. I have seen some non orchids that could fool you unless you look close. The Trout Lily (Erythronium americanum)here is often thought to be an orchid.


----------



## Frogtofall

Found it, _Zeuxine strateumatica
_
Apparently, its not native here. Looks like its from Asia.


----------



## harrywitmore

Man, I could not find any pictures of the foliage. Wonder what it's like?


----------



## Frogtofall

Apparently those are the leaves that you see on the sides.

http://www.orchidspecies.com/zuexstrateumatica.htm


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, that is unusual. After I looked again it made sense.


----------



## Fishinfl321

A Few holiday bloomers.
Unknown








Bill. Hallelujah I believe.








Bulbo. stars and stripes


















Troy


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia 'Black Pearl' (Bill. 'Las Manchas' x Bill. 'Domingos Martins')









Bill. 'El Zorro' [Bill. Carrone's Black x Bill. (Arriba x Domingos Martins)]


----------



## harrywitmore

*Monolena primuliflora*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pavonia multiflora* - Too large for terrariums but nice flowers all the same.


----------



## harrywitmore

I may have posted this one before but it's worth repeating. An excellent epiphytic Imaptiens.
*Impatiens hians*


----------



## NathanB

Thats pretty neat. I havn't gottin into Imaptiens yet.
another one of yours:
Lepismium cruciforme 'spiralis'


----------



## harrywitmore

Cool, mine has never flowered.

This is the Berolonia species that Ecuagenera is selling as Bertholonia maculata but it's definitely not B maculata, I think many people incuding myself thought this was a Pilea at one time. But it has the classic flower and seed case.


----------



## housevibe7

Um.... weird, I just had what I thought was a Pilea bloom, and it has a bloom almost identical to that one.... I was really confused but now this might make a bit more sense.

I LOVE that Impatien BTW Harry. They are quickly becoming some of my favorite flowering plants.


----------



## harrywitmore

Sarah, can you post a picture of your plant? I would love to see it. I will be happy to send you a start of this Impatiens when it warms a bit.


----------



## harrywitmore

Typical inflorescence of a Pilea. *Pilea spruceana 'Silver Tree'*


----------



## housevibe7

Well, The flower that was on it last week was white, maybe I was just seeing the end of it.... because this one is pink and fuzzy.








More accurate coloring on the leaf, sorry for the blurry pic









Thanks Harry, that would be fantastic!

Im wondering if this might not be that Episcia 'silver skies'


----------



## harrywitmore

That's not Episcia Silver Skies. It's has allot of silver on the leaf. What you are seeing is the calyx around an emerging bud. It's not uncommon for them to look one color while emerging and then turn a different color once they have opened. It's definitely an Episcia though.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Aeschynanthus hartleyi*








*
Black Ti Plant* (def not a viv plant)


----------



## NathanB

Thats a cool Aeschynanthus. I dont think i've seen it before


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sigillatis*


----------



## porkchop48

Not in a viv. And after an attack from the cat.


----------



## NathanB

A very bad picture of rhips. NOID from harry.








I really should get a macro lens.....but that means less plants.......

Cant till but this is less than an inch from the top 









And heres a pretty flower for once
Griffinia sp


----------



## RarePlantBroker

This is Epicat. Rene Marques 'Flamethrower'


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Phragmipedium besseae x self


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia 'Alaka'i'


----------



## holidayhanson

Neo. Zoe flower....the bud looks like it may bloom out a bunch of these beauties, hopefully all at once. I just wanted to capture it before it goes away.


----------



## kwazarr

Dendrobium lituiflorum










Ross.


----------



## pigface

The bilbergia I just got a couple weeks ago just went nuts two days ago . 
Saturday .








Sunday.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Maxillaria culculata*


----------



## Bob S




----------



## NathanB

Those are pretty cool Mr Bob s


----------



## vivariman

Those restrepia are awesome. Im waiting for mine to bloom. These flowers aren't very flashy, but they are flowers.

The flower of myrmecodia echinata, the ant plant. I have still had no luck getting it to fruit









The flower of a jewel orchid, Dossinodes "Indra's Web"


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Carrone's Black x (Arriba x Domingos Martins)


----------



## NathanB

vivariman, is that in a viv?


----------



## beachbabe18509




----------



## candm519

Koellikeria erinoides 'Polo Polo'

Back in September, Harry posted his plant in the Foliage thread, and started a broken leaf for me. (Thank you, Harry!) The inch-diameter leaves are round, scalloped, cream-spotted, and delightful.

That broken leaf grew me a bunch of babies:









Soon the plants were sprawling across the top sphagnum layer of my growtank. I did very little tip-pinching.
And now they are blooming with multiple tall spikes of small pretty red and white flowers.
I think the white 'lip' makes these gesneriad flowers look more like orchids.


----------



## harrywitmore

Save me some. Mine is all but evaporated!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya caudata aff from Mt. Jerai*


----------



## vivariman

bussardnr said:


> vivariman, is that in a viv?


Yes, they both are. The ant plant is actually right behind the jewel orchid flower. Why do you ask?


----------



## NathanB

I've wanted to pick one up up didn't know how they would do in a viv


----------



## housevibe7

Wow Antone, that has to be singularly one of the most amazing hoya flowers I have seen!


----------



## Frogtofall

housevibe7 said:


> Wow Antone, that has to be singularly one of the most amazing hoya flowers I have seen!


They are pretty neat aren't they? I should've waited to take the photo though, they were not open fully at that point. I actually thought that they were on their way out b/c most of the Hoya flowers I've seen with that cupped shape like they are gonna close usually fall off. They tricked me!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya elliptica aff. Philippines*


----------



## tonying

Mimosa ludica.


----------



## AlexF

Well, Antone got me interested in Hoyas so I will post a couple I have flowering in the greenhouse at the moment.

The red is pubicaylx and the pinckish I believe is carnosa.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia 'Merrie Monarch'


----------



## iljjlm

Here are some pics of a Ludisia discolor blooming in one of my tanks.








Macro shot of one of the flowers. This was not cropped, only resized.








Thanks for looking
Dave


----------



## Frogtofall

*Columnea proctorii/subcordata*

This plant came from Selby with this label. Either these two names are synonymous or they weren't quite sure which species it is. Irregardless, this is a beautiful plant and you can bet your ass I'll be pollinating these flowers when they're ready.

Edit: Did some quick digging and both of these species names are valid and both are from Jamaica. Still not sure if they are one in the same.


----------



## reggorf




----------



## NathanB

Antone, I forgot what this was already


----------



## Frogtofall

Aeschynanthus hildebrandii


----------



## AlexF

Hoya carnosa


----------



## andrew__

Not in a viv.



On another topic i see you guys had been discussing Episcia a few pages back - just wondering how to keep them alive? My mom recently bought one at an auction without first checking its growing requirements, just wondering what you guys are doing with yours (in viv/not, how much light, etc)...


----------



## Frogtofall

All the Episcia I've grown really appreciate lots of warmth and decent humidity. They absolutely hate cold. Anything below 60F and you'll see damage. Anything below 55F and you'll usually lose the plant. Once they take hold and acclimate, they are unstoppable. Very easy plants.

*Hoya revoluta aff.*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

*Kohleria 'Ming' (I think)*









*Columnea columbiana*


----------



## NathanB

Columnea columbiana is awsome. I don't think i have that one yet


----------



## markbudde

The Kohleria is beautiful. Is it in a viv?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Neither are in a viv yet.. just on my plant rack. Check out your local gesneriad society chapter if you want to track some down, my colombiana (mispelled it the first time.. oops) is not ready to cut yet.


----------



## harrywitmore

There is much confusion about this plant. Most plants distributed as A hildebrandii are in fact A humilis. Not sure where Antone got it but I think that this one is also A humilis. Look at the comaprison on The Gesneriad Reference Web.



bussardnr said:


> Antone, I forgot what this was already


----------



## NathanB

Aeschynanthus humilis and hildebrandii flowers (RBGE)
I got it as humilis but antone pointed out that it looks more like hildebrandii in the comparison. 
The foliage looks alot more like the photo of humilis though
Aeschynanthus humilis

I'll have to take a closer look at it


----------



## Frogtofall

If you'll both notice the color of the stamen. A. humilis does not have purple stamen whereas A. hildebrandii does.

Edit: Scratch that. I think I was mislead on that character. The flower is rather wide and bulbous. A. humilis has narrower flowers it looks like. I also noticed the corolla is striped. It doesn't look like any of the hildebrandii are striped. For all we know, it could be a humilis x hildebrandii cross. Yikes. What a mess! I give up.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> If you'll both notice the color of the stamen. A. humilis does not have purple stamen whereas A. hildebrandii does.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that. I think I was mislead on that character. The flower is rather wide and bulbous. A. humilis has narrower flowers it looks like. I also noticed the corolla is striped. It doesn't look like any of the hildebrandii are striped. For all we know, it could be a humilis x hildebrandii cross. Yikes. What a mess! I give up.


Hahaha, I was about to say that it could be one of the many crosses also. It's a nice plant regardless. Antone, I have descriptions for Columnea proctori and subcordata. When I decompress from my trip I'm going to compare them to your flower pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## NathanB

hey, you cant give up till after i have a halfway decent picture.

the flower is on the way out now


----------



## harrywitmore

Yours looks pretty much the same as what I have as A humilis. From what I've heard, A hildebrandii is not all that common in the trade and humilis is. But there are many hybrids floating around which uses humilis as a parent along with speciosus. There is also a yellow flowering humilis. I think the throat of your flower is to narrow to be hildebrandii and I have never seen any pictures showing any striping on the flowers. But, that certainly does not mean it never happens.


----------



## NathanB

After looking around more I'm pretty sure its humilis. I think the weird angle of the picture is what through us off.


----------



## NathanB

heres one of my new rhips rooting


----------



## housevibe7

Very nice. I love it when these guys bloom.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya plicata*


----------



## housevibe7

You know Antone, I have never been one that has been huge on most hoya foliage, but their flowers all seem to be completely out of this world.


----------



## phender

I can't take credit for this one because I received it in flower, but I think its pretty cool.









Close-up


----------



## jackxc925




----------



## AlexF

Hoya lacunosa Tove


----------



## AlexF

Some orchids now:


----------



## AlexF

Last bunch:


































Anyone know what the species for this is?


----------



## roxrgneiss

These have bloomed over the last week or so:

Stelis argentata:



















Restrepia sp:


















Encyclia (Epidendrum) polybulbon (sorry, lots of pics; this one was exciting for me):




































This orchid has a pretty large flower size in relation to the plant. 









Biophytum sp:









Psygmorchis (Oncidium) pusilla opening up today:









All of these are in tanks, but only the Psygmorchis and Biophytum are in frog tanks for now.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## salix

When I bought this, the description said that it would bloom freely and profusely. It's been in the tank less than two weeks and already sent up this new flower stalk. 

Chirita tamiana

























It's living in a tank with five Mints nicknamed Buddha Bellies and they haven't managed to trample it down yet.

Deb


----------



## candm519

AlexF said:


> Last bunch:
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the species for this is?


I am totally in love with this one; it is gorgeous! Are you growing it in a viv? Plant and flower size?

I wouldn't begin to guess on species id, but is it a Gastrochilus sp or cross?


----------



## roxrgneiss

This one finished opening up today:


----------



## frogparty




----------



## salix

Jason,

The second photo, is that Raisin Pie? I have that variety. I bought it in bloom about six months ago and can't wait for it to bloom again.

Deb


----------



## frogparty

its macabre x supersuk Raisin pie has supersuk in it
heres some more


----------



## salix

Yeah, mine is the same hybrid. I just went and looked at the tag, I was just too lazy before and Raisin Pie was the only half I could remember without looking 

A gorgeous Paph I think, very exotic.


----------



## phender

frogparty said:


>


I think I have this one. Usually has about 3 spikes with 3-4 flowers per spike. Smells great too. I got mine from Norman's Orchids. Is it called purple cascade or something like that? I've lost the tag.


----------



## frogparty

laeliocattleya purple cascade "fragrant beauty"
now that I fertilize it more it gets 6 per spike, just used an older pic cause it was already in the computer. It is blooming right now. The warmer it gets in the window, the stronger it smells. This is the 4th spike to bloom in sequence now. Started dec 1st each spike lasts like 6 weeks. Since I started using botanicare pure blend pro with all my orchids they bloom longer and smell better and make more flowers per stalk


----------



## AlexF

candm519 said:


> I am totally in love with this one; it is gorgeous! Are you growing it in a viv? Plant and flower size?
> 
> I wouldn't begin to guess on species id, but is it a Gastrochilus sp or cross?


Anne, the orchid comes from Burundi as far as I know. I received this plant from a fellow orchid grower that passed away many years ago, and he brought the plant with him on one of his trips.

The plant grows somewhat large, over a foot wide and about a foot tall.

I've had this plant for about 6 - 8 years in a greenhouse and gives off some small plants, so from the original plant I now have 3 or 4 plants but only the mother plant and the largest of the others are flowering. 

I'll take some pictures of the whole plant and post them latter.


----------



## AlexF

Here are the pictures of two of these orchids, one still has two opened flowers, although they have lost almost all the color. The measuring tape is 24" out.

The large plant has two more basal plants almost ready to remove and re-plant and the smaller one has another.


----------



## candm519

Hmm. Not at all what I mentally pictured for growth habit and size. I still love that flower though.


----------



## frogparty

maybe a vandopsis? some kind of vanda/ascocenda hybrid


----------



## frogparty

sure looks like this a lot
Vandopsis gigantea orchid of Southern China


----------



## harrywitmore

This is not a viv nor terrarium plant but it's getting ready to be in full flower. *Sinningia cardinalis*


----------



## AlexF

frogparty said:


> sure looks like this a lot
> Vandopsis gigantea orchid of Southern China


It sure does look like Vandopsis gigantea, thanks.

Alex


----------



## frogparty

Super nice orchid! I love the watercolor spotting on the flowers


----------



## raimeiken

Tillandsia stricta-"J.R. Hybrid"


----------



## gary1218

begonia flower being admired by a standard lamasi


----------



## harrywitmore

Gary, great picture but to be correct this looks like Saxifraga stolonifera. It's sometimes called 'Strawberry Begonia' but is not from that family.



gary1218 said:


> begonia flower being admired by a standard lamasi


----------



## gary1218

harrywitmore said:


> Gary, great picture but to be correct this looks like Saxifraga stolonifera. It's sometimes called 'Strawberry Begonia' but is not from that family.


YEP, I did buy it as a strawberry begonia. Sorry, I'm just not a "plant guy"


----------



## harrywitmore

No problem Gary, I don't know anything much about Dart Frogs.


----------



## NathanB

Nematanthus Tropicana


----------



## frogparty

the pink one is phragmepedium cape sunset, the orange one is phrag. orange delight


----------



## markbudde

Neo "Moquito"


----------



## AlexF

Both taken out of the greenhouse this morning.

Hoya lacunosa "Snow Caps"

















Paphiopedilum villosum, one of my favorites as it has 8 to 10 flowers open at the same time.


----------



## NathanB

Hey alex, can we see some shots of your greenhouse?


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya walliana cf*









*Hoya sp. Parit Falls*









This one I think I've posted before but this is a much better example of the flowers...

*Dischidia cochleata*


----------



## NathanB

that red is awsome


----------



## reggorf

My african violet in my bay window. I thought last time it had a purple flower, but maybe that was a different one.


----------



## AlexF

bussardnr said:


> Hey alex, can we see some shots of your greenhouse?


Here it is.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/32370-giant-future-frog-viv.html

and a panoramic shot









Alex


----------



## NathanB

Thats a real nice setup you have


----------



## Julio

Hey Jason,
are those lady slippers in vivariums??


----------



## harrywitmore

*Macleania pentaptera*


----------



## frogparty

Julio- 
no they are in my south window. They could easily be in a larger viv, though, as the total heighth including flower spike is only 14" to 16". Also, phragmepedium bessae likes to be cultivated in extremely moist conditions, some growers place the pot in a shallow saucer of water that is constantly filled. They like bright light as well, and need it to flower, so a bright viv would be good.


----------



## candm519

Harry, those are weird flowers! Beautiful, but weird. Does the calyx ever spread out and let the flower loose? Any idea of pollinators?


----------



## frogparty

red tubular flowers are usually bird pollinated


----------



## thumperinflorida

Cattleya quinquecolor 'Prolific"


----------



## harrywitmore

candm519 said:


> Harry, those are weird flowers! Beautiful, but weird. Does the calyx ever spread out and let the flower loose? Any idea of pollinators?


Anne, the calyx stays tight on the flower until it falls off. Here's a list I found of probable pollinators

_Amazilia tzacatl_, _Ocreatus underwoodii_ (male), _Phaethornis longeumareus_, _Urosticte benjamini_ (female) 

All are either Hummingbirds or Hummingbird like.


----------



## candm519

Thanks, Harry. Hummingbirds do make sense. But the sexual preferences seem very odd to me. Guess that's a question for another forum.


----------



## TimStout

The 'Q' should be capitalized in quinquecolor since this is a hybrid. (C. aclandiae x C. forbesii)

Tim


----------



## thumperinflorida

yep...your are right on the Q


----------



## harrywitmore

*Tinantia pringle* - This plant is one of the 'Wandering Jew' type plants but this is the prettiest flower I have seen on any. It also has nicely spotted leaves which aren't apparent in this photo.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Aeschynanthus gracilis 'Jade Pagoda'*


----------



## phender

This is Pleurothallis ornata that I got from Andy's Orchids


















It seems to have at least 3 or 4 blooms on it all the time.


----------



## frogparty

I like that one a lot!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Thats a nice Pleuro right there.


----------



## Otis

Almost...


----------



## stemcellular

Surprised to see this blooming in my 29G - pretty awesome!


----------



## Devanny

i love those flowers!




harrywitmore said:


> *Tinantia pringle* - This plant is one of the 'Wandering Jew' type plants but this is the prettiest flower I have seen on any. It also has nicely spotted leaves which aren't apparent in this photo.


----------



## frogparty

bulbophyllum wendlandii just cracking, couple days ago. Almost open now, pics tomorrow once its open


----------



## Frogtofall

Hey! This aint the, "What have you got in bud?" thread!!


----------



## frogparty

BUSTED! Just can't wait to see it open! Just got this one about a month ago. Spike and buds double in size every day, can't believe how fast they develop.


----------



## frogparty

As of right now... flowers about 2 1/2" long on a 5" spike. 
This is 5 days after that previous pic.


----------



## NathanB

C. sheideana


----------



## harrywitmore

bussardnr said:


> C. sheideana


One of my favorite Columnea! Mine doesn't look like it will flower this year though.


----------



## NathanB

Mine too, I got it as a rooted cutting last year and these are my 1st flowers


----------



## christina hanson

A few plants that are in bloom in the greenhouse, not in tanks. Dendrobium aberrans, Pleurothallis flexuosa, Ceratostoma rauhii, Bulbophyllum weberi and Oberonia setigera

(and if any kind soul wants to PM me about how to properly upload and label pics I would be grateful)


----------



## markpulawski

Christina I always knew you had the nicest Aechynathust's...tell us your secret?


----------



## christina hanson

Bah, Sorry Mark, i deleted the pic trying to figure out how to properly post. I just can't locate the landscape icon anywhere (and thanks Harry, if only your student (me) wasn't so inept)

Aren't they gorgeous? I wish I could take an credit other than providing water and sunlight. The individual flowers are 3-4 inches long, very impressive.

Here it is again










(and a plant geek that would know thinks these are Columnea and he's likely right.)


----------



## NathanB

i really like the Oberonia


----------



## harrywitmore

Anytime you want to place an image just type









Should work!


----------



## harrywitmore

christina hanson said:


> Bah, Sorry Mark, i deleted the pic trying to figure out how to properly post. I just can't locate the landscape icon anywhere (and thanks Harry, if only your student (me) wasn't so inept)
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous? I wish I could take an credit other than providing water and sunlight. The individual flowers are 3-4 inches long, very impressive.
> 
> Here it is again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and a plant geek that would know thinks these are Columnea and he's likely right.)


Looks like Columnea 'Stavanger' or one of the many hybrids that are similar. Sort of looks like C 'Cascading Beauty'


----------



## christina hanson

I think you're right Harry. Here's a close up, and it has ovate to round leaves that are variegated.









This one is labeled as Aeschynanthus lanceolatus Do you think that one is correctly ID'd?









And one more:

Masdevallia bennettii.









Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

My Ceratostemma rauhii is green with jealousy! It refuses to bloom!!

I think your A. lanceolatus is correct. My plants have not bloomed yet but I hope they do soon b/c those are awesome flowers.


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep. looks like A lanceolatus to me and I would love to get a cutting.


----------



## christina hanson

A couple of our Lepanthes:









_Lepanthes calodictyon_









_Lepanthes elangulata_

Christina


----------



## harrywitmore

I love Lepanthes but they seem to be harder to get then most Pleurothallids.


----------



## christina hanson

That little _Lepanthes calodictyon_ has been a little difficult, we've learned that it needs daily watering and since then has done pretty well. The other one we just picked up last month and also water daily.

Christina


----------



## raimeiken

Phalenopsis Mini Mark 'Holmes'


----------



## frogparty

restrepia brachypus


----------



## christina hanson

A couple more _Restrepia_:

I really like this one. We picked it up last month. 


















_Restrepia cymbula_









_Restrepia guttulata_

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

_Corytoplectus cutucuensis_


















(Close up of flower)

A neat little clown impatient:



















Christina


----------



## frogparty

Very nice! you have a pm by the way


----------



## AlexF

A delenati look-alike hybrid. Lost the tag years ago so no clue what it is.


----------



## frogparty

Im a sucker for slipper orchids


----------



## reggorf

I just found this today very unexpectedly. Apparently, I was not killing it like I thought I was. This is a Cattleya Caribbean "Orange Bowl" orchid that I got from Little Frog Farm's "free" shelf in his greenhouse.


----------



## frogparty

bulbophyllum wendlandii... finally open!


----------



## bobberly1

That bulbophyllum is incredible! I have to say I have a major budding interest in orchids, it's amazing that a flower can be that complex and last for weeks.


----------



## christina hanson

Beautiful, Jason. 

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sp. Pola*


----------



## christina hanson

We bought this as _Dendrobium primulinum_ but I think that it's _D. nobile_. We may have _D. primulinum_ blooming as a NOID though, it's up high but I'll try to get a pic tonight.










Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

One of my absolute favorite plants...

*Columnea ornata*


----------



## harrywitmore

Awesome plant Antone. Very nice flower!


----------



## NathanB

That is very cool


----------



## Frogtofall

Nothing super flashy today but this first one is exciting for me. The Dischidia genus isn't all that large but finding and obtaining its species is no easy task. This plant just bloomed for the first time and it turns out to be Dischidia antennifera. I'm not sure this plant is in cultivation in the States anywhere. How awesome.

*D. antennifera*









This is an unknown Hoya from Johore. There are too many of these damn things! Haha!

*H. sp. Johore*


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> Nothing super flashy today but this first one is exciting for me. The Dischidia genus isn't all that large but finding and obtaining its species is no easy task. This plant just bloomed for the first time and it turns out to be Dischidia antennifera. I'm not sure this plant is in cultivation in the States anywhere. How awesome.


Nice Antone. How many is that working toward the 80 or so?


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> Nice Antone. How many is that working toward the 80 or so?


Hmmm... I think I'm up into the 50s now as far as actual species. All together I think I have over 200 including different clones/localities and unidentified possible new species with numbers and no names. Haha. Its a mess.


----------



## harrywitmore

Never give up!


----------



## bobberly1

That's really cool, so are you helping biologists work out the nomenclature with the plants that you keep?


----------



## Frogtofall

bobberly1 said:


> That's really cool, so are you helping biologists work out the nomenclature with the plants that you keep?


Actually, I do!  I sorta felt it was my responsibility as a serious collector of the species in the genus Dischidia. So basically what I do is send flowering specimens to Dr. Livshultz to be pressed and deposited in the herbarium at the Academy of Natural Sciences. I also keep every flower I get in alcohol here at the house as a backup. I have a microscope and also photograph some of the microscopic parts as well just for documentation.

For example, this species also bloomed the other day but I didn't post it b/c the flower photo I took was sub par. Anyhow, upon dissection, I realized that this is not a known species and Dr. Livshultz just confirmed that this morning over the phone. This plant actually came as a hitchhiker on a Hoya that I got from the Philippines. These are 2 pics from the microscope...











The pollinia (Orchid people should be familiar with this apparatus!)









This plant most closely resembles Dischidia cleistantha and D. purpurea but is different from the both of them in a couple aspects. Enough to warrant a species ranking.

Hope that all made sense!

Edit: Figured people may want to see what the plant looks like. Excuse the crappy pics...


----------



## housevibe7

That is awesome Antone!!


----------



## harrywitmore

Good work Antone. This genus needs someone as passionate about it as you. I'm still amazed at how you get those pollinia pictures


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> Good work Antone. This genus needs someone as passionate about it as you. I'm still amazed at how you get those pollinia pictures


Thanks. I'm amazed too. I guess being extremely nearsighted helps.


----------



## frogparty

wish I saved the tag for this tillandsia. I really like this one probably 10" tall


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sp. Pahang* (Oh and uhhh, that ain't water, its nectar!)


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pleurothallis sp Colombia* (1/8" flower)










*Scaphosepalum fimbriatum* (1/2" flower looks like a bug!)


----------



## roxrgneiss

Those Scphosepalums must have alien DNA. 

Nice shots everyone! 



Cirrhopetalum "Daisy Chain"





























Someone gave me a nice cutting of this one in a trade. It has been in a frog tank since the Fall and has done really well. I won't try to describe how it smells! Poor frogs!  Most Bulbos and their relatives (that I have encountered) don't smell "pretty" though either.

Mike


----------



## frogparty

Saweet! Ive got cirrhopetalum auratum "Other world" with a similar umbel shape, and its flowers smell like dirty gym socks, or something worse... yuk. 
glad my wendlandii smells like cut grass, not a$$


----------



## Manuran

Glad to see there are more and more bulbophyllum fans! 
Although, I have to come to the defense of my favorites now (j/k)
But there are some very nice smelling bulbos. Just about everything in the Bulbophyllum section Sestochilus (things like lobbii and dearei) are sweet smelling. Also, everything in the section Stenochilus (things like macranthum and patens) are very nice smelling too.
If you like over-ripe/rotten bananas then lilicinum is great too! lol
Anyway, nice pic of the Daisy Chain Mike. That is the first orchid I ever purchased and was the start of my obsession with bulbos.
Here's another Cirrhopetalum. This species is serratotruncatum


----------



## frogparty

Nice! bulbos and allies are currently my favs. Trying to aquire a few more species and start doing some hybridization. Hopefully my kalimpong blooms soon, looks like its about to start


----------



## Manuran

That's great. I'm not too much into hybrids, but I can appreciate that it could be fun to cross stuff. Kalimpong itself is a hybrid, but I think a natural hybrid. Nice plant. Good luck with your experiments.

Here's another Bulbo. This one is B. levyae.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya coriacea*









*Hoya vitiensis*


----------



## frogparty

I like the texture on those hoya flowers


----------



## reggorf

ANTONE!!!! Every time you posted these hoyas, I want to order all of them. The only thing keeping me from doing that is the fact that they never bloom in my house or in my tanks. They have the coolest flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. Sorrrrrrryyyyy.


----------



## frogparty

sarcoglottis sceptrodes "#2" Longest time from spike to bloom of any orchid Ive got, monts of waiting for this silly thing


----------



## ChrisATX




----------



## Manuran

Hi Chris,

Beautiful photos and flower. Hyalosemas are some of my absolute favorites of the bulbophyllums. Here's another from that section. Bulb dennisii


----------



## ChrisATX

Hyalosema has some of my absolute favorites as well. Nice dennisii, mine was in bloom last month and has two more spike on it.


----------



## Manuran

That's one nice thing about B. dennisii, it is floriferous. I take it Bulbophyllums are one of your favorites too?


----------



## ChrisATX

They are. I have an orchidarium full of mostly bulbophyllum.


----------



## ChrisATX




----------



## NathanB

I got this from Rob @ little frog but lost the tag.
I'll going to have to dig up the invoice to narrow it down.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Stelis morganii* - The flower is about 3 mm. Pictures not great but I just couldn't seem to get a good one. This is growing in my Panama 125 Vertical.










*Rhipsalis floccosa*


----------



## candm519

Your Panama tank is already blooming?!


----------



## harrywitmore

I had this orchid in the front greenhouse all winter. Once I began to put plants in the tank I robbed many Panamanian species from wherever they were. All the orchids seem to really like the tank so far. It gets fogged twice a day and I mist at least once a day.


----------



## candm519

My mini orchid, 'Dendrobium trinervium'
Blossoms are about 3/4 inch long.


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice!  Is it in your terrarium? I don't remember seeing this one.


----------



## frogparty

looks a lot like my dendrobium oligophyllum
nice. The mini dens are the only ones I have good luck with


----------



## phender

Just picked these up today.

I really like the foliage on the Phal.

Phal. decumbens









The flower









Renanthera monachica (I was told it is related to vandas but stays small)









Here is a bad pick of the area where they were placed. Sorry for the reflections.
I removed a couple of ferns to make room for the orchids.


----------



## frogparty

I like that renanthera a lot! good score


----------



## candm519

harrywitmore said:


> Nice!  Is it in your terrarium? I don't remember seeing this one.


Not yet, it is still in my Sluggo tank with other little orchids (and happy crawling begonia) that seemed to big for my rainforest tank.


----------



## NathanB

something different:

Mammillaria matudae


----------



## harrywitmore

A couple I that I noticed today

*Impatiens keilii *- This is one of the epiphytes from Africa.










*Lepismium crucifome var myosurus* - Never has flowered for me before.


----------



## harrywitmore

Sorry, I took lots of pictures today.
*Billbergia 'Muriel Waterman'*










*Billbergia NOID*


----------



## NathanB

i like that Lepismium crucifome var myosuru


----------



## christina hanson

_Dryadella simula_










Not a "bloom" but I thought this was really cute. It's living in a _Bulbophyllum sikkimense_ but is popping up in mossy pots elsewhere.










Christina


----------



## frogparty

Nice. I love those little zebrinas. I have that same moss, but no mushrooms. looks like a Conocybe perhaps


----------



## rollinkansas

Not the best photo, but heres Cryptanthus acaulis


----------



## harrywitmore

christina hanson said:


> _Dryadella simula_


I just got this Drydella to go in my Panama terrarium. Does it seem to like vivarium life or do you have it in the greenhouse?


----------



## thumperinflorida

Episcia Checkerboard


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> I just got this Drydella to go in my Panama terrarium. Does it seem to like vivarium life or do you have it in the greenhouse?


Hi Harry,

It's in the greenhouse which is cool to intermediate, and IOSPE says that this species likes that. It's gone nuts for us, last weekend I divided it into 3 big plants.

Christina


----------



## harrywitmore

I may hold it out for now. The temps in the terrarium are about 83 max at the top and about 77 max at the bottom. It drops about 8-10 degrees at night.

Thanks Christina!


----------



## frogparty

My dryadellas seem to like temp drops into the 60's. My little zebrina was in bloom for 3 months straight


----------



## harrywitmore

*Restrepia species* - One of the no names I recently got from Rob. I think it is most likely antennifera or trichoglossa. Opinions?


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## harrywitmore

*Restrepia xanthophthalma* - This seems to be a synonym of muscifera but I'm keeping the way it was tagged when I got it to note the difference. I like the way it holds close to the underside of the leaf.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Lockhartia 'Golden Speck'*


----------



## frogparty

Harry-that looks exactly like my muscifera


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep well I guess that's why they are now synonymous. I also have R muscifera so I will keep it separate to see the difference. It has not flowered for me. How was the show?


----------



## frogparty

Great I spent under $80 I am so proud of myself. There were crazy orchids I ve never seen before, and I resisted!!!!! I wanted a bunch more than I got, but oh well. There were lots of nice seedlings as well as blooming sized orchids. I need more space.
Here's my muscifera for contrast


----------



## christina hanson

Harry, my plant that is labeled _R. xanthophalma_ looks identical to yours. Have they been named synonyms? It didn't look like it on the IOSPE site. They are very close though.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

_Dendrobium chrysoxanthum_ It bloomed on Easter which seemed appropriate.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> *Restrepia species* - One of the no names I recently got from Rob. I think it is most likely antennifera or trichoglossa. Opinions?


I was going to say R. brachypus, but it looks like that's a synonym for R. antennifera? How large is the flower?

Christina


----------



## Geckoguy

Heres my Neo. Illi. in different stages of bloom.


----------



## jelly_shrimp

Lol...tis the season...lol...our plants outside (I know a lil off topic) are screwed because we just got a 3 day HUGE snowstorm that dropped about 3-4ft of snow, nonstop, probably killed all of our flowers


----------



## harrywitmore

christina hanson said:


> Harry, my plant that is labeled _R. xanthophalma_ looks identical to yours. Have they been named synonyms? It didn't look like it on the IOSPE site. They are very close though.
> 
> Christina


It was strange how the IOSPE site listed this one. It said See Restrepia muscifera after the name. Lynn's site list it as a synonym of muscifera.


----------



## harrywitmore

christina hanson said:


> I was going to say R. brachypus, but it looks like that's a synonym for R. antennifera? How large is the flower?
> 
> Christina


The lower petals were about 1". It was larger than the tagged antennifera I have. There are many Restrepia that look very much alike to me and I really can't catch on to the difference. I didn't see anywhere that mentioned R brachypus as a synonym of R antennifera. It does look like a plant previously known as antennifera ssp striata is now considered barchypus.


----------



## frogparty

Yes I have also seen that striata is synonymous with brachypus


----------



## 013

Hey guys, really enjoying the great photos. Ik currently have Restrepia elegans in my viv. It's doing pretty good, but isn't flowering. I keep it damp and a bit on the shady side, because the seller said that one day without water would dimish the flowering significantly. Still, i have it for a few months now and it has yet to produce any flowers. Anyone have any hints?


----------



## harrywitmore

According to IOSPE Restrepia elegans flowers in the Fall and early winter. So, it's not a continuous bloomer like some are.


----------



## 013

harrywitmore said:


> According to IOSPE Restrepia elegans flowers in the Fall and early winter. So, it's not a continuous bloomer like some are.


Aha, that would explain alot!


----------



## AlexF

Paphiopedilum Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)


----------



## doncoyote

> Paphiopedilum Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)


Nice! I'm hoping to get my hands on a _sanderianum_ someday.


----------



## TimStout

$25 to $50 at Carter and Holmes Orchids. Finding them on the website is not so easy but I saw a few hundred of them two weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Restrepia species*?  - Well, I got this from Rob as a no name. It has been suggested to me that it's R muscifera but I';m not buying that. The flowers are on a 2-3" inflorescence and the synsepal is reflexed (turns under). So, my guess is R ephippium. Any ideas?


----------



## frogparty

thats what I would guess. Definitely NOT muscifera as the flower is very different, and muscifera holds the flower on the underside of the leaf


----------



## rollinkansas

No-ID Episcia sp.


----------



## TimStout

Sorry, my reply was to Doncoyote on finding the P. sanderianum


----------



## skylsdale

_Anubias nana_


----------



## raimeiken




----------



## stemcellular

skylsdale said:


> _Anubias nana_


Glad to see that this is how they flower. Mine recently bloomed as well!


----------



## Manuran

I recently started growing a small species of Biophytum that seems perfect for vivariums. It bloomed this morning. On top of it being small, it has a short flowering spike. Overall pretty cute.


----------



## doncoyote

It's that time of year again...

_Phragmidedium caudatum_


----------



## harrywitmore

I can't take credit for this as it was in bloom when I received it. It's a tiny mini with TINY flowers.
*Oberonia toppingii*


----------



## roxrgneiss

Manuran said:


> I recently started growing a small species of Biophytum that seems perfect for vivariums. It bloomed this morning. On top of it being small, it has a short flowering spike. Overall pretty cute.


Very nice, Chuck. I guess it won't be long before little ones are coming up. (fingers crossed for you). 






harrywitmore said:


> I can't take credit for this as it was in bloom when I received it. It's a tiny mini with TINY flowers.
> *Oberonia toppingii*


That is really neat, never heard of it before. Looks like it could be a viv candidate, since it likes warmth. Does Oberonia toppingii like to be moist?

Mike


----------



## housevibe7

AlexF said:


> Paphiopedilum Michael Koopowitz (philippinense x sanderianum)


LOVE it... I used to have a Gary Romagna which I am finding is actually pretty hard to track down. I want another since I know how to better care for them... I think they are a rothschildianum and Saint Swithin (rothschildianum x philippinense) cross... probably my favorite ever... has the definite rothschildianum striping and long long sepals(?).


----------



## harrywitmore

roxrgneiss said:


> Very nice, Chuck. I guess it won't be long before little ones are coming up. (fingers crossed for you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really neat, never heard of it before. Looks like it could be a viv candidate, since it likes warmth. Does Oberonia toppingii like to be moist?
> 
> Mike


Not sure yet. I water it in the morning and let it dry out during the day. I suspect it would make a good terrarium subject but this one is in mt greenhouse at the moment. There are a number of mini Oberonia and I have been thinking of trying a few more out. Oak Hill has a number of them but not this one.


----------



## onefstsnake

Both of these were close to blooming when I got them. Both smell somewhat like grape soda. haha

Phal. Hainanensis hybrid.


















Phal. Honghenensis/Hainanensis hybrid.


----------



## JoshH

I got a neat surprise when I looked in my indoor greenhouse today:


----------



## Julio

gorgeous flower Josh!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looks like you're getting into Kohlerias. They sent out so many rhizomes, real easy to propagate, great genus.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Kohleria 'Pink Shadow'










Streptocarpus 'Salmon Sunset'


----------



## Frogtofall

I "Gess" the "Gessies" are bloomin' everywhere right now. 

*Col. microphylla*









*Col. purpureovittata* (This photo does the flower NO justice)


----------



## harrywitmore

This is a really nice cool growing mini. I love the flowers!

Not the greatest picture since another bud was in the way. EDIT: this is actually a picture of the back. I really need to wear my glasses!

*Pleurothallis ornata*










Here's the front


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> This is a really nice cool growing mini. I love the flowers!
> 
> Not the greatest picture since another bud was in the way. EDIT: this is actually a picture of the back. I really need to wear my glasses!
> 
> *Pleurothallis ornata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the front


Hi Harry, that one has a really interesting color. Mine is quite a bit darker:









Have you smelled it? To me it smells just like mushrooms. I read a transcript of an orchid society presentation by an expert and he said the dangling fringe mimics the maggots of fungus gnats.

Christina


----------



## harrywitmore

I just went back out to smell it and it does indeed smell like mushrooms. I always forget to smell them.


----------



## harrywitmore

Sigmatostalix marinii


----------



## Frogtofall

It is my understanding that this flower is actually open at the moment...*

Columnea minutiflora*


----------



## harrywitmore

I think you are correct Antone. There are a number of Columnea that either never really open or open only a slight amount for whatever pollinator. Nice.


----------



## JoshH

harrywitmore said:


> I think you are correct Antone. There are a number of Columnea that either never really open or open only a slight amount for whatever pollinator. Nice.


yep, certain cactus are like that too. So many cool plants, too little space.......


----------



## roxrgneiss

I've posted a couple of these before, but sometimes subsequent flowers have different colors...

Like this one, Bulbo 'Daisy Chain':

















Encyclia polybulbon, the flowers last longer than just about any orchid I have in a tank, but I can't detect any odor (they are supposedly fragrant):

























Pleuro brighamii, always in bloom:









Lockhartia lunifera, couldn't get the angle right:









Mike


----------



## candm519

Each one of those is totally super, Mike!


----------



## roxrgneiss

Thanks, Anne! I never would have thought a few years ago that I could come to appreciate plants and flowers the way I do now. I'm really grateful for diversity. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## harrywitmore

A few things from the yard and the greenhouse.

*Rhipsalis trigona*










*Amorphophallus kuisianus* - smells like a dead animal










*Amorphophallus yunnanensis* - No smell as far as I can tell.










*Stelis tristyla* - tiny flowers










*Lepanthes rutrum* - also tiny flower


----------



## roberthvalera

I like rutrum, it has a nice big round leaf.


----------



## CptnMayo

My little frog was sittin right next to the blooming jewel orchid, so i just had to snap it!


----------



## candm519

A very fuzzy Mini - Sinningia 'Amizade'
I love this one in spite of most definitely not being a little micromini. Older leaves can be 2+ inches in diameter. But once started, this guy hasn't stopped blooming, (close to a year now) and it keeps growing.


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice Anne. You sure know how to grow those!

Here's a large growing Dendrobium (Dockrillia) teretifolium. The flowers are about 3" and the leaves are about 12".


----------



## candm519

What an amazing bloom! Twists, ripples, curls, long mustache, and even spots -- I'd think that should be one mess of a flower, but it is gorgeous.


----------



## Frogtofall

I love campanulate flowers and the Hoya genus has a handful of species that are just that. Here is one of them...

*Hoya inflata*


----------



## frogparty

great hoya! looks similar to my blueberry flowers


----------



## vivariman

I got some stuff... all of these are things I got to bloom myself... all pics taken today:

Do berries count? The decrepit black thing on the tip was once a flower.... Myrmecodia echinata









A non opened ( I think) Tillandsia streptophylla Inflorescence... this stalk has been branching and dividing into more and more branches constantly









Tillandsia Ionantha in a viv









Tillandsia Ionantha in a sunny window









A close up of some kind of orchid I have... no Idea what it is (anyone got an id?) pseudobulb and leaves look like something in the oncidium alliance... not sure though..

















Some sort of phaleonopsis hybrid from home depot two years ago. 2 open blooms, at least 2 more buds. Anyone know why the flower centers never open completely like in some other phals?

















More on the way!


----------



## TimStout

Hi,
The Oncidium hybrid is most likely Colmanara Wild Cat and is an intrageneric hybrid of Miltonia odontoglossum and oncidium. 
As for the Phalenopsis flower the term for the phenominon you see is called a peloric flower. This can show up with every flower all the time or not. I've seen where hybridizers bred this for this trait as a novelty. I've also seen plants like this cloned. 
What has happened in this case is that the flower opened with three labellum (lips) instead of one.


----------



## JoshH

I have a few things blooming right now!

Pleurothallis prolifera









Kohleria amibilis


----------



## harrywitmore

*Epidendrum longirepens*


----------



## candm519

How big is this one, Harry? I like the delicate pink color and the salted margarita-glass rim on the lip.


----------



## harrywitmore

The flower is about 3/4".


----------



## Cindy Dicken

* Some blooms in the frog room*
*Lepanthes tentaculata*










*Lepanthes manabina*










*Percea hypocyrtiflora*










*Phalaenopsis Mini Mark Holm*


----------



## NathanB

those Lepanthes are very beautiful


----------



## rattler_mt

an unknown Paph hybrid........blooms every 6 to 8 months.....this is the 3rd time its gone through a blooming cycle with me and the first time its done two flowers at once.....wish i knew what it was cause its one of my favorites.....


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

1 brom in bloom:









and a unknown plant for me:


----------



## Julio




----------



## roxrgneiss

Lockhartia lunifera has been in bloom for a while, so I managed to get better shots from the 'right' angles. 



















Bulbo gracillimum has been blooming in another tank this week. Very nice flowers and these even smell pretty good, for a Bulbo! 




























Mike


----------



## NathanB

That Bulbo gracillimum is pretty sweet


----------



## roxrgneiss

I've had that one since the fall and was surprised when it finally bloomed. Flowers are larger than I was expecting too.


----------



## Julio

Mike, 
that is one gorgeous flower!! very cool, make me want to get it just to see it bloom.


----------



## Garuda

A small ginger (plant is about 3 inches tall - striped leaves - flower about 2 inches acrosss). I just looked at the tag I left in the ground next to it, but unfortunately it only says "$8.99" Does anyone know the name of it?


----------



## frogparty

looks like my kahili blue ginger


----------



## Garuda

I actually have a blue ginger right next to it. My blue ginger is about five feet tall and a very different flower. The leaf is nearly identical though. This little guy stays at about 3-4 inches tall and has the single big flower.

Would a small ginger like this do well in a viv? It goes dormant in the mild winter here in Houston, so I'm not so sure it would like a year-round wet viv.


----------



## Garuda

Jason, we were both right. The leaves must be from the blue ginger next to it and this one appears to bloom before the foliage emerges. It is a Kaempferia rotunda. I found it on the fascinating ginger web site with lots of pictures: Le Jardin Ombrag Ginger Home Page


----------



## frogparty

Nice. My blue ginger is like 4 feet, but I knew those were its leaves. I havent had it flower for me yet so I cant ID by flower


----------



## christina hanson

_Bulbophyllum affine_









Whole plant view









_Bulbophyllum longissimum_

and probably one of the coolest _Dendrobiums_ I've seen:








_Dendrobium tobaense_

Thanks for letting me share,

Christina


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pleurothallis hemirhoda*


----------



## NathanB




----------



## NathanB

Cobonanthus calochlamys
anyone know anything about this?


----------



## capitale

I love this thread, so I felt obliged to contribute 

Heres a few recent shots:


----------



## Manuran

Hi Nate,
I know it's a Central American Gesner. : ) That's about it. Nice looking plant.

Mike O,
Nice plants and photographs.

Harry,
Good to see you back!

Christina,
Nice bulbophyllums. I can never get my affine to give me more than a single flower. Yours must be happy! I'll add another bulbo flower to the mix.

Bulbophyllum baileyi. It's a nice sweet smelling one.


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks Chuck, I've been here but not posting much.

Today we have *Nematanthus 'Santa Teresa'*. I think this is now considered Nematanthus albus but I'm not sure. This is a large flower which is about 2-3"


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Billbergia 'Puna Pride'


----------



## JoshK




----------



## rollinkansas

Sinningia sp. "Rio das Piedras"


----------



## christina hanson

_Bulbophyllum mirum_

and









_Bulbophyllum polystictum_. Full disclosure I received this one in bud and so I'm cheating by posting, I know. It's just so darn cool though.... And I may never get it to bloom again!

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

*xNeophytum 'Galactic Warrior'*










*Hoya lanceolata ssp. lanceolata*


----------



## james67

Frogtofall said:


> *xNeophytum 'Galactic Warrior'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoya lanceolata ssp. lanceolata*


awesome as always antone. your collection is quite incredible.

james


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks!


----------



## phender

This is in my window sill, but I like it a lot. It smells great and the full spray has been in bloom for over two months.

Eplc. Serena O'Neill


----------



## frogparty

bulbophyllum lasiochilum












masdevallia herradure











unknown masdevallia










neoregalia ampullacea


----------



## hexentanz

frogparty said:


> bulbophyllum lasiochilum


I was thinking about getting this one recently, but passed on it, I think i will be ordering it now!



frogparty said:


> masdevallia herradure


I got one of these recently and it is already sending up flower stalks, i cannot wait to see it in flower in person!

Is it true the flowers smell like cinnamon btw?


----------



## frogparty

yes they smell like cinnamon


----------



## roxrgneiss

After trying to figure out why my Pleurothallis allenii was making keikies and not flowers, I chose to add more lighting to the tank. Within a short period, the plant began blooming - two flowers so far, but not a bad start. The blooms may not be entirely due to the lighting adjustment, but there has been some interest in the past as to whether or not this species will bloom when grown in higher temps - I keep this and other plants at around 80+F during the day, and about 72F at night. Cool temps don't seem to be necessary, at least in this one case. 



















Mike


----------



## frogparty

nice! hopefully it keeps on blooming for you


----------



## roxrgneiss

Yeah, me too! I'll post an update sometime.

Mike


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Orthophytum burle-marxii









Billbergia Jeff Ross


----------



## NathanB




----------



## frogparty

psychopsis mendenhall "hildos"
7 inches tall


----------



## Frogtofall

bussardnr said:


>


Have you been leaving the names off your posts on purpose? This looks like a Nematanthus or maybe a Drymonia of some sort. What is it? I likes it.


----------



## NathanB

more out of lazyness, Nematanthus tessmanii. its a cool plant


----------



## harrywitmore

*Sinningia leucotricha

*









_*Columnea hirta v mortonii*_










_*Dryadella lilliputiana*_


----------



## Cindy Dicken

*pleurothallis grobyi*


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Harry how big is your leucotricha tuber? and how can it be propagated ? I want to get some and start growing a massive tuber of my own at some point. I saw one the size of a dinner plate the other day.


----------



## harrywitmore

Corpus Callosum said:


> Harry how big is your leucotricha tuber? and how can it be propagated ? I want to get some and start growing a massive tuber of my own at some point. I saw one the size of a dinner plate the other day.


This one is about 3" and I have another. I'm up for trading it off just PM or email me. I also have some massive S cardinalis tubers.


----------



## NathanB

Is that the same plant from the convention mke?


----------



## bobberly1

Almost 2000 posts and no one gave this five stars. I love the P. grobyi, I want to get my hands on one of those at some point.


----------



## Cindy Dicken

*P. grobyi is a fantastic little plant.
This one actually came from Ecuagenera, but Oak Hill has some very nice ones too.*


----------



## bobberly1

Cindy Dicken said:


> *P. grobyi is a fantastic little plant.
> This one actually came from Ecuagenera, but Oak Hill has some very nice ones too.*


That's awesome, I've wanted to order there for a while. It'd have to be a pretty big order to be worth it though. You've got a PM about it.

EDIT: I couldn't PM you for some reason, please contact me if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

My Kohleria 'Pink Shadows'










And what a Kohleria that wins an award looks like (from convention)










some others..
































































and an Aeschynanthus humilis that is probably a few years old:


----------



## Frogtofall

Love the Seemania. Looks like I'll be getting that for my collection. Haha!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Frogtofall said:


> Love the Seemania. Looks like I'll be getting that for my collection. Haha!


Yeah I really like the quilted foliage on it too, reminds me of some of the Peperomias. Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## christina hanson

_Dresslerella pilosissima_









_Bulbophyllum guttulatum_


----------



## christina hanson

I cropped it and broke the link, sorry about that.









_Bulbophyllum guttulatum_


----------



## AlexD

Wow, nice bulbo! Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## christina hanson

AlexD said:


> Wow, nice bulbo! Can I ask where you got it?


Thanks!

LOL! We were trying to figure that out last night. We've had it for probably 3 years and this is it's first bloom (yay regular fertilizing). We probably got it at the North West Orchid Society show and sale.

Christina


----------



## AlexD

Ok, so that puts it out of my reach . Still, a nice enough plant that I'll keep my eyes open for one. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## harrywitmore

Interesting. I have this plant but it came to me as *B umbellatum.*


----------



## Frogtofall

I think this has been posted before but in case it hasn't...

*Columnea (Tricantha) minor*


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> Interesting. I have this plant but it came to me as *B umbellatum.*


Hi Harry,

Is yours spotty like this one? IOSPE says:
"This species is very similar to B umbellatae [sic] but differs in it's spotted flower, an inflorescence that is longer than the leaves and has long-caudate stellida."

I haven't seen umbellatum in person but the pic they show doesn't have spots. *However* on the umbellatum page they say they are synonyms. So yeah....


----------



## harrywitmore

Mine definitely has spots. I read the IOSPE pages and it's seems to be a bit confusing to me. I guess I will leave it as I received it. Awesome plant regardless.


----------



## Otis

*Alsobia dianthiflora*









*Aeschnanthyus sp.*









*Columnea "carnival"*









*Hoya longifolia*









*Hoya purporeo (?)*









*Streptocarpus "bristols tractor beam"*









*NOID Kohleria's*

















*
NOID Hoya sp.*


----------



## harrywitmore

Emily, the second one is not an Aeschynanthus but another Columnea. Not sure which but it's a nice one.


----------



## Otis

Thanks Harry. I got it a year or two ago and it didn't come with a label, I'm just happy it bloomed.


----------



## Frogtofall

Emily,

Your first Hoya is H. shepherdii (often confused with H. longifolia). This is H. longifolia...









The 2nd one I'm pretty sure is a cultivar of Hoya pubicalyx. The last one looks like some sort of H. obovata hybrid. Do you have photos of the foliage?

Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## Otis

Thanks for the ID's Antone! 

Here's a foliage shot of the last Hoya









forgot this one before.... *Passiflora sp.*


----------



## Frogtofall

*Neo. Jumpin' Jack Flash*









*Dendrobium acerosum*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Dryadella zebrina*


----------



## AlexD

Wow, that dendro has a unique growth habit, Antone...

I also really like that Dryadella. What are the cultural requirements on those guys? Terrarium-suitable?


----------



## Frogtofall

The Dendrobium acerosum might be terrarium suitable. It seems to appreciate high humidity and high light. I let the moss dry out between waterings. It looks like its doing okay. I'll have to try a piece and let you know later.


----------



## harrywitmore

AlexD said:


> Wow, that dendro has a unique growth habit, Antone...
> 
> I also really like that Dryadella. What are the cultural requirements on those guys? Terrarium-suitable?


I think the Dryadella would do well. It likes to stay moist and it likes shade. I haven't tried it yet though. As with most Pleurothallids it would like some air movement.


----------



## AlexD

Air movement is no problem- my newest orchid-friendly viv has two computer fans that keep it nice and breezy, but the humidity rarely drops below 90% even with all that outside air coming it. I'll give them a try.


----------



## frogparty

Ive got zebrina in a viv and it works fiiine, even with no fans


----------



## harrywitmore

*Dendrobium pachyphyllum*


----------



## candm519

Harry, I love that little dendrobium -- sparkles and stripes too. Is it teeny?


----------



## harrywitmore

candm519 said:


> Harry, I love that little dendrobium -- sparkles and stripes too. Is it teeny?


The canes are about 2" long. I'd say the flower was about1/2" - 3/4". It smelled wonderful but only lasted a day.


----------



## NathanB

something i picked up at selby


----------



## AlexD

Pardon me, but what in the HELL is that thing?!


----------



## harrywitmore

It's Columnea segregata.


----------



## JoshH

bussardnr said:


> something i picked up at selby


Selby as in the Selby Botanical Gardens in Sarasota?


----------



## NathanB

yup
(The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.)


----------



## Frogtofall

Selby has a nice plant shop where they sell things from their private collection when they have enough of it. I've seen some really nice plants in there.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Begonia polygonoides*

*Male Flower*









*Female Flower*









*Foliage*


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Begonia polygonoides


Where's that species from?


----------



## Frogtofall

This one is from Africa I believe. There was another one described from Borneo by a different author. Not sure what that one looks like though.


----------



## Haroldo

Aechmea gamosepala


----------



## Otis

*Scaphosepalum bicristatum*


----------



## christina hanson

Tis the time of year for Dracuas, but we're about to get hit with an extended heat wave and we may lose everything that's in bud right now. Here's a couple before they wither away this weekend:









_Dracula vampira_, which smells like fungus


















_Dracula tubeana_

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

_Bulbophyllum burfordiense_ which is similar to _B. grandiflorum_ and quite weird









_Acianthera (Pleurothallis) johnsonii_


----------



## JoshH

Loving those Draculas!


----------



## harrywitmore

Christina, I have the _Acianthera (Pleurothallis) johnsonii_. I just hope I can get it to flower. How much light and water are you giving it?



christina hanson said:


> _Bulbophyllum burfordiense_ which is similar to _B. grandiflorum_ and quite weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Acianthera (Pleurothallis) johnsonii_


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> Christina, I have the _Acianthera (Pleurothallis) johnsonii_. I just hope I can get it to flower. How much light and water are you giving it?


Hi Harry,

We have it mounted on a cork tube and water it daily. It's set down low but I haven't figured out the light meter we got to know how much light it's actually getting. We have a 60% shade cloth on the house. It's really a strange thing in how it sends it's flower spikes down through the moss it's mounted in.

Christina


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice orchids! Much more unusual than anything that I have.


----------



## christina hanson

_Bulbophyllum annandalei_









_Trichoceros_ sp. 'R' from Andy's. This seriously looks like a bug to me.

Christina


----------



## NathanB

how big is the Trichoceros? its pretty cool


----------



## christina hanson

bussardnr said:


> how big is the Trichoceros? its pretty cool


It's about an inch. 

It's one of those pseudocopulation orchids that mimics a female fly or bee. It's a really cool looking plant too.

Christina


----------



## Haroldo

Neo. June Night








Lost label Neo from a viv









^That one was very hard to photograph amongst all the other broms, from the top of the tank no less (hinged, one piece siliconed in place).


----------



## Otis

*Kohleria paridads potlatch*


----------



## Jerm

Some of my tillandsias:

































Some of my orchids:









































and one of my pitcher plants:


----------



## AlexD

Very nice. I assume those tillies aren't grown in vivs, right?


----------



## Jerm

AlexD said:


> Very nice. I assume those tillies aren't grown in vivs, right?


Not completely, though three of those were taken in my vivs, I rotate most of them outside once they bloom for them to pup out. The large red ones are on a branch above my indoor fishpond and they are doing great. They have been there for a year now and all have pups the size of the parents. I do keep a couple in vivs but they do better long term outside where I can fertilize them occasionally.


----------



## stitchb

I finally have something to contribute-my first orchids have finally bloomed!!!!









H. Retrocalla









P. Pusilla

The retrocalla is supposed to be scented but it seems to me that the pusilla is much more aromatic-go figure lol Does anyone happen to know which insect retrocalla is supposed to mimic? I know its some type of beetle but I haven't been able to find a species name...


----------



## Cindy Dicken

Sinningia 'Laura'


----------



## harrywitmore

*Lysionotus serratus*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia sancho*


----------



## christina hanson

harrywitmore said:


> *Acronia sancho*


I love that one, thanks for sharing.

Christina


----------



## harrywitmore

Sorry, I didn't spell the species right. A sanchoi is the correct spelling.


----------



## christina hanson

_Bulbophyllum masdevalliaceum_


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sp. AP1049* (Flowers last 2 weeks!!)


----------



## harrywitmore

After some discussion on one of the Orchid Forum's. Turns out this is *Pleurothallis (Acronia) nitida* and not sanchoi (note spelling)



harrywitmore said:


> *Acronia sancho*


----------



## Haroldo

N. Gene McKinzie


----------



## candm519

I have been offline for a week. What a delightful page of beauties to come back to!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Orthophytum burle-marxii var. seabrae


----------



## christina hanson

_Bulbophyllum grandiflorum_









_Cleisocentron merillianum_

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

_Rhynchostele madrensis_


----------



## NathanB

C. ulei


----------



## Jason

A few orchids.


----------



## pigface

I bought some orchids for my tree trunk viv recently and haven't even got the chance to plant any of them yet and one has bloomed , it was budding when I got it .This one is a Trichoglottis bractiata . The roots on this are as long as the plant.


----------



## Julio

Great color on teh flower of that orchid! very sweet plant!!


----------



## christina hanson

A couple more oddballs:









_Stanhopea connata_ which smells like an orchidy orange

And a frontal view:



















_Bulbophyllum barbigerum_

I assume this is another pseudocopulation orchid, but I'm not sure. It's really neat looking in person.

Christina


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice, I just received that Bulbo. Its awesome!



christina hanson said:


> A couple more oddballs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stanhopea connata_ which smells like an orchidy orange
> 
> And a frontal view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bulbophyllum barbigerum_
> 
> I assume this is another pseudocopulation orchid, but I'm not sure. It's really neat looking in person.
> 
> Christina


----------



## NathanB

that Bulbophyllum barbigerum is awesome. i'm going to have to pick one up


----------



## harrywitmore

Nathan, it's currently listed on eBAy from the place I got it from.


----------



## christina hanson

bussardnr said:


> that Bulbophyllum barbigerum is awesome. i'm going to have to pick one up


Thank you. I had wanted that one for a long time and found it at Carolina Orchids Home Page (thanks again for mentioning them here, Harry)

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya megalantha* (These smell like cookie dough)


----------



## harrywitmore

christina hanson said:


> Thank you. I had wanted that one for a long time and found it at Carolina Orchids Home Page (thanks again for mentioning them here, Harry)
> 
> Christina


I actually got mine from a place in Gastonia. But, Tom and Shana are great people and VERY generous. Man, I need to go see them.


----------



## NathanB

I'm not quite sure on the smell of this one


----------



## frogparty

bulbophyllum putidum:









dendrobium oligophyllum, in the leuc viv:








you can see bulbophyllum kalimpong in bud next to it, this dendro has been blooming for maybe 6 months now

bulbophyllum kalimpong, 2nd blooming tis year:


----------



## harrywitmore

I think I have to have the Dendrobium oligophyllum. Where did you get it?

Here's what I have blooming

*Psygmorchis pusilla*


----------



## frogparty

I got the dendrobium from a local shop in Seattle, they got it from Quintal farms or olympic orchids. I don't currently have any extra divisions or else Id send you one. I bet Andy's has it too if you ask him. Its an awesome ultra mini, the largest cane is maybe 5 or 6 inches long. Super easy to grow, loves it at the top of the viv where its a bit warmer/drier/brighter. I will kep you in mind when I have some dividable


----------



## clifford

frogparty said:


> I got the dendrobium from a local shop in Seattle,


Just curious as to what shop that might be. My wife and I have had a few dozen orchids, but we think of them as long-term cut flowers. Instead of buying a bouquet that lasts a week, I buy orchids for the same price that last months (sometimes years), but they NEVER grow, and they NEVER rebloom.

I'd love to find one that would grow in the vivariums...

Cliff


----------



## harrywitmore

frogparty said:


> I got the dendrobium from a local shop in Seattle, they got it from Quintal farms or olympic orchids. I don't currently have any extra divisions or else Id send you one. I bet Andy's has it too if you ask him. Its an awesome ultra mini, the largest cane is maybe 5 or 6 inches long. Super easy to grow, loves it at the top of the viv where its a bit warmer/drier/brighter. I will kep you in mind when I have some dividable



Thanks Jason, Andy does have it so it's on my next order whenever that happens. If I keep buying orchids I'm going to have to come out of retirement.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Or you could just reopen Cloud Jungle!


----------



## harrywitmore

Corpus Callosum said:


> Or you could just reopen Cloud Jungle!


If I thought that would make any money I would!


----------



## james67

i would love to have a place like cloud jungle to purchase cuttings, i just never really have any trade worthy plants and there were only 2-3 available for sale at any time i visited.

if you decide to start selling more i think there would be a decent market. 
james


----------



## harrywitmore

james67 said:


> i would love to have a place like cloud jungle to purchase cuttings, i just never really have any trade worthy plants and there were only 2-3 available for sale at any time i visited.
> 
> if you decide to start selling more i think there would be a decent market.
> james


For the same reason most no one else has the diversity I used to have, I no longer have it either. But, I'm always open to emails with wish lists and I have sold a number of things that way. Just keeping the website up to date and getting $10 orders to fill every week was just not my idea of making money. So, I just trade or sell what I might have. I no longer update my inventory. When it becomes a pain it's no longer fun. I'll leave the business stuff to Black Jungle and Spring Valley and all the others.

But, this thread is not about Cloud Jungle. So lets see some flowers. Here's one

Acronia rowleei


----------



## frogparty

clifford- its the indoor sun shoppe in Fremont


----------



## candm519

Harry, that Acronia just sparkles!


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep Anne, it's a nice one and seems to be rally easy. Most of the time the inflorescence has many flowers on it. This one was an odd one.


----------



## tikifrog

This is the first time I've had a pink fittonia bloom. I hoped for a pink flower.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia (Pleurothallis) radula*


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya imperialis Rauhii*


----------



## reggorf

Wow! Those are awesome Antone! Are those the biggest hoya flowers? Most seem to be pretty small.


----------



## Frogtofall

reggorf said:


> Wow! Those are awesome Antone! Are those the biggest hoya flowers? Most seem to be pretty small.


They are spectacular aren't they? 

H. imperialis has some of the biggest flowers in the genus. 4 others that come to mind with flowers near that size would be... Hoya archboldiana, H. onychoides, Eriostemma (Hoya) lauterbachii and E. (Hoya) gigas.


----------



## hydrophyte

My ladies' tress orchid (_Spiranthes cernua_ var. _odorata_) is going in my 65-gallon display right now. Here is the flowerhead...










Here's a recent shot of the whole tank...










I don't know where the "_odorata_" comes from(?). I detect no scent at all from these blooms.


----------



## Richard

Found this today in green house... thought i would share.


----------



## srrrio

This little mini..begonia?? has been knocked off it's perch several times by the galactonotus in the viv and has looked a little worse for wear but here it does this lovey bloom!


----------



## frogparty

might be a streptocarpus or streptocarpella, doesnt look like a begonia. 
Cool flower though


----------



## james67

espicias have flowers like that and the fuzzy leaves might be mistaken for a begonia.

james


----------



## harrywitmore

james67 said:


> espicias have flowers like that and the fuzzy leaves might be mistaken for a begonia.
> 
> james


It's definitely not a Begonia. I think it may be one of the mini Sinningia if those are the leaves in the background.


----------



## candm519

I'd guess micro-mini Sinningia 'Rio das Pedras', from the dark-lined ratchet-edged leaves and the slight lavender tint to the white tiny flower. Adorable. And it should self-seed!


----------



## srrrio

Thank you all! It does look just like the micro-mini Sinningia 'Rio das Pedras' when I looked it up. Makes me tempted to collect some more of these! 

Sally


----------



## Groundhog

Hemiboea subicapitata, with a Polystichum tsu-simense in situ (da Bronx):


----------



## Groundhog

Sinninigia hybrid growing in a Bronx rock garden:



















The little bastards do self-seed:










The whole xeriscape:


----------



## Marinarawr

My first brom to bloom! They don't last long though... One pic per day. I think tomorrow will be my last day with flowers .


----------



## Otis

*Pink dove*









*Kohleria sp.*









*Epidendrium porpax*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Cadetia taylori*


----------



## harrywitmore

Not sure but this may be the first time this one has flowered for me.

*Cynanchum marnierianum*


----------



## james67

very interesting harry. do you have a shot of the whole plant? 


also perhaps you can answer a Q ive had... i have some condanthes (looks similar to vista but i was told it isnt) anyway it has been sending out roots like a vine is this normal? what growth habits do these normally have? should i let it attach and grow as a vine?

james


----------



## harrywitmore

Porphyrocoma pohliana


----------



## harrywitmore

James, here's a picture of the plant when I bought it.










Since Codonanthe species are epiphytes, roots along the stem are natural.



james67 said:


> very interesting harry. do you have a shot of the whole plant?
> 
> 
> also perhaps you can answer a Q ive had... i have some condanthes (looks similar to vista but i was told it isnt) anyway it has been sending out roots like a vine is this normal? what growth habits do these normally have? should i let it attach and grow as a vine?
> 
> james


----------



## wickerstone

Marinarawr said:


> My first brom to bloom! They don't last long though... One pic per day. I think tomorrow will be my last day with flowers .


what variety is this? I really love the flowers. Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## candm519

*Paphiopedilum spicerianum*

First blossom of this Paph. from a baby plant I got 2 yrs ago. Tada! 

It felt like several eons between 'yes, that is definitely bud' until it finally opened up. 
There is another bud on this stem, plus a new one deep in another fan.

I pore over each detail of petal, line, tint, curve, and hair -- but when all the parts are put together into a single ladyslipper, it seems an awkward shape. I saw a photo of a big clump with multi blossoms though, and that looked like a ballet. 










Closer view of nose hairs:


----------



## candm519

*Peperomia*

Large or small, their flowers give away their genus every time.
This is a mini vine with pointy rounded leaves; the species name is long lost, forgotten, or never known.


----------



## NathanB

*Re: Peperomia*

does size really matter?


----------



## candm519

*Size*

Ummm WOW! I mean no?


----------



## frogparty

unknown ID paph










pleurothallis allenii. Blooming like mad now hat its dropping to the mid 60s at niht


----------



## TimStout

Frogparty,
Nice Paph. hybrid! Any idea where you got it from? For sure it is a Maudiae (callosum x lawrencianum) type hybrid that was bred for that wine color. Maudiae breeding in the 90's was all about those colors and were refered to as 'vinicolors'. There are also alba forms of Maudiae that are white and green.


----------



## JoshH

*Re: Peperomia*

bussardnr ~ Nate, do you know what species this Pep is? I'm still looking for an ID for this one, and I figured you're the pep guy ;-)



candm519 said:


> Large or small, their flowers give away their genus every time.
> This is a mini vine with pointy rounded leaves; the species name is long lost, forgotten, or never known.


----------



## NathanB

*Re: Peperomia*

it looks like sp Panama


----------



## JoshH

*Re: Peperomia*



bussardnr said:


> it looks like sp Panama


Does anybody know the source of Peperomia sp Panama, Ficus sp. Panama, and alot of the other recent introductions to the hobby? Is ABG still forwarding plants out to Black Jungle, etc? Just wondering who is bringing this stuff in.....


----------



## NathanB

*Re: Peperomia*

i dont, you might get an answer from the peperomia yahoo group.


----------



## NathanB

*Re: Peperomia*

Aeschynanthus splendidus


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice. I wonder what pollinates those in the wild(?). I remember seeing humming birds pollinating _Columnia_. The flower put a sulfur splotch of pollen right between the birds' eyes.


----------



## frogparty

its bird pollinated I would bet


----------



## harrywitmore

hydrophyte said:


> Nice. I wonder what pollinates those in the wild(?). I remember seeing humming birds pollinating _Columnia_. The flower put a sulfur splotch of pollen right between the birds' eyes.


Well, I pollinated A. elliptica last week. Does that count? 

Seriously, I have read that Aeschynanthus are bird pollinated unlike most old world genera. Most are bee pollinated. By the way it's _Columnea _not _Columnia_


----------



## frogparty

its a good bet the world over that red/orange tubular flowers with little scent are bird pollinated


----------



## andrew__

Cryptocoryne wendtii


----------



## frogparty

:SHOCK: awesome!!!!


----------



## andrew__

Thanks  I was very happy to see that one flowering and _almost_ just as happy to see it finish because it smelled like rotting meat. And this next one was about to start flowering and it would be wrong to have my terrarium smell like rotting meat with this flowering!

Aerangis biloba



Can grow a little bit large for an average viv but I imagine would be fantastic in a large viv. Warm to Hot growing, loves humidity, grows in relatively low light, does best mounted and is supposed to smell great at night. Mine just opened so I haven't had a chance to check that yet but fingers crossed!


----------



## christina hanson

_Trichoceros_ sp. 

Another pseudocopulation orchid.









_Masdevallia caudivolvula_

Not nearly as corkscrewy as these CAN get, but still a really neat little bloom.

Christina


----------



## JoshH

Christina ~ Those are really neat! How big does the Trichoceros get?


----------



## christina hanson

JoshH said:


> Christina ~ Those are really neat! How big does the Trichoceros get?


Hi Josh,

Thanks! the Trichoceros is a strange little rambler with short leaves and fat pseudobulbs, I guess you'd call them... It's a nice small plant but it likes it cool. Flowers are a bit under 1 inch.

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya onychoides*









*Hoya bordenii cf.*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Cochliostema odoratissimum* - A large Bromeliad like member of the Commelinaceae family. Too large for terrariums but interesting for sure. I suspect it may be used by frogs since the cups are so large. I added a picture of the full plant for reference.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I found this for sale the other day in the local Fresh Market. I've never seen a Cattleya with this kind of mutation... Your eyes aren't deceiving you, there are only two sepals, two petals, and no lip...


----------



## AlexD

That's interesting. What's this called? It's not exactly peloric, is it?


----------



## andrew__

I realize I broke my link from the last time I posted this but it's fully open now so a new shot:



















(Shot I originally posted is here.

I also have another C. wendtii (different form) in flower:


----------



## RarePlantBroker

AlexD said:


> That's interesting. What's this called? It's not exactly peloric, is it?


Well, by exact definition, it would qualify as peloric...but that being said, nothing is quite right with this plant (usually peloria in orchids relates to the lip only...). I've never seen this type of mutation, even in mericlone plants. It's always fun to find something REALLY different, and this "mistake" is actually fairly attractive. It'll be interesting to see if any future blooms show the same characteristics.


----------



## frogparty

I really like it, if it keeps flowering like that, use it to make a crazy hybrid


----------



## TimStout

I've seen this happen before but as you said not very often. Sometimes it's just a one time occurance and then they'll flower normally after that. More often then not it continues to bloom the same way. Another reason you never see these is that growers toss them out. 

Tim



RarePlantBroker said:


> Well, by exact definition, it would qualify as peloric...but that being said, nothing is quite right with this plant (usually peloria in orchids relates to the lip only...). I've never seen this type of mutation, even in mericlone plants. It's always fun to find something REALLY different, and this "mistake" is actually fairly attractive. It'll be interesting to see if any future blooms show the same characteristics.


----------



## phrakt

Last weekend, I finally acquired 3 plants of _Odontoglossum crispum_ from Ecuagenera. This is by far my favorite orchid, and I have been trying to get it for the past 12 years. The plants were listed as blooming-size, but I didn't expect this:


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Beautiful Odontoglossum! I've always been pleased with orchids I've bought from Ecuagenera--but that one is outstanding!


----------



## AlexD

Odontoglossum crispum is definitely my favorite orchid too. So graceful and classy. Nice acquisition. I wish these things were smaller so I could fit a couple in my basement grow-light cool grower set up, but no luck.


----------



## Otis

*Columnea early bird*









*Columnea dodsonii *









*Episcia silver skies*


----------



## dirtmonkey

This actually just finished blooming, but I've been having so much fun going through this thread I figured I'd add to it (only 100 pages to go...).

Sinningia [cardinalis x leucotricha] x leopoldii. Part of my breeding project for cold hardy Sinningia.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Capanemia micromera* tiny. The pseudobulbs are about 1mm.










*Scaphoselpalum verrucosum*


----------



## candm519

Scaphoselpalum verrucosum -- Ooh, fangs! Love it.


----------



## dirtmonkey

harrywitmore said:


> *Capanemia micromera* tiny. The pseudobulbs are about 1mm.



LUST! Both for the orchid and that moss it's in. Do you remember where the plant came from?


----------



## harrywitmore

dirtmonkey said:


> LUST! Both for the orchid and that moss it's in. Do you remember where the plant came from?


Vincent, it came from Andy's Orchids.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Here's my Bulbophyllum ornatissimum (actually, it's now classified as Mastigion ornatissimum):


----------



## NathanB

great orchid Alasdair, how big does it get?


----------



## frogparty

those mastigions are some of my favs. Ive got putidum, appendiculatum and wendlandii, and the flowers all are about 6 inches in length, with the pseudobulbs about an inch apart with 3 inch leaves


----------



## harrywitmore

I have a few of these also but they seldom flower for me. Not sure what the magic is. I haven't paid them much attention in years past but they may do better since I got them a nicer greenhouse to live in.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Frogparty, thanks for answering Nate's question.

Harry, I found that allowing for a real "dry season" seems to trigger blooming in Mastigion/Bulbophyllum. I've only had the plant in the photo for a couple of months. It went from a very warm/wet greenhouse to the dropping humidity in my personal "jungle" of a backyard. Last weekend, while looking through some of my orchids, I found that this was blooming--and brought the plant inside to enjoy the flowers.

This is a small corner of my back garden, just so you all know how I can "lose" plants sometimes....


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice, Alasdair. I wish I could do that. I used to have large tropicals I hauled in and out of the greenhouse to enjoy in the summer. It got to be too much work so now most everything will stay in the greenhouse. But, I know very well what you mean about losing plants. I do all the time and then later discover them sometimes neglected and dead and sometimes thriving from the neglect.


----------



## harrywitmore

Miniature hot growing fan type species. Flowers are about .5 mm.

*Oberonia prainiana*


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Believe it or not, that area of the garden was originally planted in 2002/03. Then, we lost about 1/2 the canopy from that oak in the 2004 hurricanes (yes, 2 direct hits). I'd say everything's grown in pretty well. I didn't have to haul anything inside, but we did tarp about 1/2 of our garden during the '04-'05 winter due to lack of canopy.

These pics are a little older, as I don't have enough sun in the back garden for waterlilies anymore. The first is of 1/2 of my pond, and the second is the second evening (male) flower on my Victoria lily:


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia (Pleurothallis) ascera*

I can't take credit for the flower since I only got it a couple of weeks ago. It's a cool grower so it may or may not like viv conditions. Leaves are very nice and about 4".


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No idea what's up with my camera, the flower is actually a lovely deep purple but it's coming out blue

I haven't even planted this properly, as you can see I haven't even finished the silicone/eco earth job on the background. It's just an open tank sitting in my room without lighting or humidity.

I'm new to vivariums and bromeliads so very excited to wake up this morning and find this.

It's not as impressive as some of the pictures in this thread but I hope you enjoy it anyway!


----------



## hexentanz

Morgan Freeman said:


> No idea what's up with my camera, the flower is actually a lovely deep purple but it's coming out blue


Quite normal with onboard flashes, high iso, etc.


----------



## NathanB




----------



## harrywitmore

OK, this is a Begonia but which one?


----------



## NathanB

lanceolata


----------



## samual989

antone if you are not a pro photographer you should be but i know there's a value in the plant business but dang!!! every pic i see of yours makes me want another plant so i think i will check out what you got just because of that... good luck in the new year !!!


----------



## Frogtofall

samual989 said:


> antone if you are not a pro photographer you should be but i know there's a value in the plant business but dang!!! every pic i see of yours makes me want another plant so i think i will check out what you got just because of that... good luck in the new year !!!


Thanks but if you're talking about the picture of the Begonia lanceolata, that was Nate's picture. 

Nate, did you take that picture?


----------



## NathanB

yes, with a little help from photoshop  
You have some nice pictures in this thread too you know.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya sp. Hiraku*


----------



## frogparty

pleurothallis megalops










dendrobium oligophyllum in its 12th straight month of nonstop blooming


----------



## harrywitmore

Awesome. I love that Pleuro. It's on my want list for sure.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Jason, wow. Amazing shots and the blooms are incredible. I'm very impressed.



frogparty said:


> pleurothallis megalops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dendrobium oligophyllum in its 12th straight month of nonstop blooming


----------



## harrywitmore

*Sophronitis rosea*


----------



## roxrgneiss

Pleurothallis tripterantha




















Mike


----------



## Julio

pretty cool Mike, how big is that plant?


----------



## roxrgneiss

Julio said:


> pretty cool Mike, how big is that plant?


Hey Julio,

Yeah, it's a neat one. The leaves are about 3" long and it creeps around on a rhizome. IOSPE PHOTOS


----------



## DJ

Remembered to take a pic of an orchid in bloom for a change. These are from a dwarf Oncidium "Twinkle Golden." As an aside, ever since the flower stalks have gone up, the leaves have started to yellow and appear to be dying off. The pseudobulbs are green and healthy and there are new roots being formed all the time. is this normal?

   

DJ


----------



## harrywitmore

These orchids do not like to stay wet.and will rot easily if they are not allowed to dry out quckly. So, placement in a viv would be very important.


----------



## DJ

It is mounted on tree fern on a side panel in the viv. I think that they have a chance to dry out quickly. Perhaps there isn't enough air movement?

DJ


----------



## dirtmonkey

I used to have the Twinkle 'Fragrance Fantasy'- a bunch of leaves would die off every time it bloomed, but always grew back fine. I just got tired of it (the smell was kind of obnoxious anyway)


----------



## frogparty

my twinkle fragrance fantasy smells kind of like fruit loops


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pleurothallis allenii* flowering in my 125 vert.


----------



## candm519

I love this one, Harry. Simple and fancy at the same time.


----------



## harrywitmore

candm519 said:


> I love this one, Harry. Simple and fancy at the same time.


Me too Anne! I like the long leaves on this one also.


----------



## frogparty

P. allenii is a super reliable bloomer too. Flowering for me now as well in my 16 vert


----------



## NathanB

its that time of year for the lowly rhipsalis again.








Rhipsalis mesembryanthemoides


----------



## NathanB

2nd clone of Begonia glabra


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya greenii*


----------



## NathanB

rooted cutting of Nautilocalyx pemphidius


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

bussardnr said:


> rooted cutting of Nautilocalyx pemphidius


That plant is amazing!
Andy


----------



## NathanB




----------



## NathanB

Codonanthe serrulata


----------



## Groundhog

Let's get busy:

Begonia 'Buttercup'


















Sinningia hybrid in a Xeriscape









Same Xeriscape, Origanum on the right










Hemiboea subcapitata in Shade Garden (w Korean Rock Fern)


----------



## phender

Hope my 'buttercup' gets to look as nice as yours.

I think I've seen it posted before, but here is my favorite begonia so far.

B. eleagnifolia


----------



## NathanB

still going









alchemilloides


----------



## Groundhog

Phender:

Where does one get B. eleagnifolia?

Bussardnr:

Is that B. herbacea or lanceolata?


----------



## NathanB

its this:
Kartuz Greenhouses: Begonia lanceolata


----------



## phender

Groundhog said:


> Phender:
> 
> Where does one get B. eleagnifolia?


I got the B. eleagnifolia from Kartuz Greenhouses. I am lucky enough to be semi-local to Kartuz and I saw a tray of cuttings he was rooting. They are not on his website, but if you send him an email or give him a call, I'm sure he can get one to you.

FWIW, two days before Christmas, Kartuz didn't have any more B. herbacea or lanceolata, but he did have a couple B. amphioxis!


----------



## harrywitmore

George, I have a cutting I can send you once it warms a bit.


----------



## Groundhog

Thank you Harry!

Guys, I have tried B. amphioxus; it melts in my tank. I suspect it is too warm.


----------



## harrywitmore

Groundhog said:


> Thank you Harry!
> 
> Guys, I have tried B. amphioxus; it melts in my tank. I suspect it is too warm.


Remind me. I can also send you a bit of the Paradrymonia.


----------



## doncoyote

_Maxillaria variabilis_:


----------



## harrywitmore

While we are on Maxillarias,* Maxillaria cucullata*


----------



## frogparty

Sederia japonica


----------



## zBrinks




----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia radula* - I may have posted this before but it stays in bloom.


----------



## candm519

I keep looking for faces in these blossoms. And finding them. Especially in yours, Harry. Like a yellow flying ant skull with a beard...Is it me or the orchid? (Please don't answer)


----------



## harrywitmore

I think the Draculas always seem to have faces Anne. Here's another Acronia

*Acronia penelops*


----------



## frogparty

Ill have dracula blooms to post here soon. You will REALLY see faces in the D. lotax!
Like a little clown face!


----------



## doncoyote

A tilly:


----------



## Dawagner

Ludisia Discolor


----------



## rollinkansas

Pleurothallis segregatifolia


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia nitida*










*Pleurothallis truncata*










*Columnea harrisii*


----------



## Allyn Loring

I take it these are in a terrarium setting ,some here just have the touch.great pictures everyone.


----------



## harrywitmore

If you been looking at this thread from the beginning, it's clear many of these plants are not in a terrarium setting. The 2 Acronia are not but would work nicely in one as long as it had good air movement and didn't get much above about 80-85F. The Columnea is most likely too large for small terrariums and requires a cold spell to get it to flower. Most all the things I post are in the greenhouse.


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Frogtofall

Columnea arguta and Aeschynanthus gracilis??


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> Columnea arguta and Aeschynanthus gracilis??


Antone hit them on the head.


----------



## NathanB

harrywitmore said:


> Antone hit them on the head.


I would hope so. They came from him


----------



## araceae

Here are some of my inflorescences/flowers


----------



## frogparty

nice stapelia! how stinky is it?


----------



## araceae

frogparty said:


> nice stapelia! how stinky is it?


Only smells bad if you shuv your nose in it. It has buds forming on it again. Soon more blooms!


----------



## DJ

First Pleurothallis I've ever had bloom 
Have had this one for about a year; moved it from one viv to a spot higher up in a different one and in a matter of weeks ... voila! 

Duncan

Pleurothallis radula "Leon"


----------



## christina hanson

_Masdevallia norops_ from Colombia










_Masdevallia glandulosa_ Colombia smells AMAZING










_Masdevallia limax_ Colombia

Christina


----------



## frogparty

im coming to raid your greenhouse!!


----------



## markbudde

frogparty said:


> im coming to raid your greenhouse!!


He means "we" are coming to raid your greenhouse!


----------



## harrywitmore

I wish! I would love to see your setup.


----------



## christina hanson

markbudde said:


> He means "we" are coming to raid your greenhouse!


Clearly a party is in order! If only we had all these vivs finished...


----------



## frogparty

I volunteer Mark and I to help! We work for orchids/frogs


----------



## frogparty

restrepia muscifera


----------



## JoshH

Not orchids, but still kinda cool.....and pretty!


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> restrepia muscifera


I'm showing my age but this flower always reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Frogtofall

Alright, I'm imposing a rule. If you post a photo in this thread, you have to label it! *cough Josh cough* :-D


----------



## JoshK

Nothing fancy, but since I am clearing out the memory card I thought I would share.

Neo. "Little Star"









Begonia Soli-Mutata


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> Alright, I'm imposing a rule. If you post a photo in this thread, you have to label it! *cough Josh cough* :-D


Haha, that would help huh  Seemannia sylvatica and Kohleria amibilis


----------



## frogparty

Laeliocattleya purple cascade "fragrant beauty"
7 open flowers on this spike and it has anoter spike with 8. Bloomed in november, those lasted till mid january now its going for it again. One of my favorite orchids
this is the one you were licking the nectar off of Ryan and Mark


----------



## phender

frogparty said:


> Laeliocattleya purple cascade "fragrant beauty"
> 7 open flowers on this spike and it has anoter spike with 8. Bloomed in november, those lasted till mid january now its going for it again. One of my favorite orchids
> this is the one you were licking the nectar off of Ryan and Mark


I love that orchid! It is the first cattleya type orchid I was ever able to get to re-bloom and its been going strong for years. Flowers twice a year, always with two or three spikes (thanks for the fertilizer tip BTW). Beautiful flower with a fabulous fragrance. I've never licked the nectar though.


----------



## frogparty

Yeah, Ill never switch fertilizers now. Glad you are getting good results with it too


----------



## Frogtofall

Do share the ferts info. I'm always looking for other ways or types to use.


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> Do share the ferts info. I'm always looking for other ways or types to use.


Since Frogparty seems to be offline, I'll share his info. He has posted it before.

He uses Botanicare "Pure Blend - Pro". There is a hydroponic formula and a soil formula.


----------



## frogparty

I use Botanicare pure blend pro. I use the grow formula till I see the signs of flower spke formation, then I switch to bloom
I use about 1/4 strength for the orchids, about 7.5 ml per gallon. 
the NPK on the grow is 3-1.5-4, the bloom is 1.5-4-5

contains fish meal, composted sea bird guano,kelp, amino acids, rock phophate, bone meal, potassium carbonate, magnesium carbonate, calcium carbonate

It comes in a soil/coco formula, and a soilless formula. I use the soil/coco


----------



## Frogtofall

You're 1/4 strength using ferts that weak?? Yikes. I 1/4 strength 20-20-20 type stuff. Hmph...


----------



## a Vertigo Guy




----------



## frogparty

yeah I do Anyone. Lots of my orchids are pleuros with fairly sensitive leaves, and I foliar fed as well as hit the root zone, so I keep it pretty weak. I suppose I could step it up, but Im stoked with th results I get, so I havent bothered to yet


----------



## Frogtofall

I suppose you're feeding on every watering too?


----------



## frogparty

yeah for the most part I do


----------



## araceae

Mimosa pudica


----------



## markbudde

<i>Masdevalia wendlandiana</i>

I keep waiting for this to open more, but it doesn't seem to be in any hurry. I have to go out of town tomorrow, so I'm posting it now. It was losing leaves to a fungal/bacterial infection, but decreasing the amount of misting seems to have stopped that problem.

There is a fly inside the flower, you can actually see its wings in the photo.









and a full plant shot.


----------



## frogparty

HEY! It opened! NICE!


----------



## phender

I know this is just a brom but none of mine have ever sent up a pure white flower before. I don't know if it is uncommon or not. I also didn't realize how difficult it is to get a nice pic of a pure white flower. I was not very successful. 

This is Neo. Purple Stoly


----------



## Frogtofall

Phil, there are a few Neo. species that have pure white flowers. One of them happens to be Neo. pauciflora which I am willing to bet is one of the parents of that hybrid (also b/c pauciflora is a very strong giver of the color purple in crosses). Your brom looks a lot like ******** (I know you said its Purple Stoly) which is a hybrid of Neo. pauciflora and ampullacea I believe.


----------



## phender

Thanks for the info Antone.
I bought the plant in person, but it is listed on their website as parentage unknown, so I can't confirm or refute your guess as to the parents. It amazes me how you and a few others can ID some of these hybrids when lighting, temp and humidity influence their appearance and a lot of them look so much alike in the first place(at least to me). 

FWIW, the pic of ******** on the FCBS website does look very similar to my plant to my uneducated eye. I will ask the grower of my brom about it the next time I go there.


----------



## araceae

Oncidium 'Tsiku Marguerite'


----------



## Frogtofall

phender said:


> Thanks for the info Antone.
> I bought the plant in person, but it is listed on their website as parentage unknown, so I can't confirm or refute your guess as to the parents. *It amazes me how you and a few others can ID some of these hybrids when lighting, temp and humidity influence their appearance and a lot of them look so much alike in the first place*(at least to me).
> 
> FWIW, the pic of ******** on the FCBS website does look very similar to my plant to my uneducated eye. I will ask the grower of my brom about it the next time I go there.


Not to get off topic here but... This is actually a problem b/c none of us should be giving name guesses to any Neoregelia b/c of the fact so many look alike. I try to only _suggest_ what things look like but always try to finish with a "Its just a suggestion, the plant should be labeled as NOID" or something like that.

As a rule of thumb, if its not tagged, don't guess.


----------



## housevibe7

Crappy picture I know... this is before it fully opened


----------



## gary1218

first crypt I've had bloom


----------



## NathanB

Dischidiopsis luzonica








Codonanthe serrulata


----------



## NathanB

Sphyrospermum cordifolium


----------



## candm519

Re; Dischidiopsis luzonica

I love those flowers! Full of nectar? Did you taste it?

How are these pollinated, by what? Seems like the blossom is offering dessert first.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

housevibe7 said:


> Crappy picture I know... this is before it fully opened


Sarah,
That plant is awesome what is it?
Andy


----------



## james67

Aeschynanthus gracilis...?

james


----------



## NathanB

candm519 said:


> Re; Dischidiopsis luzonica
> 
> I love those flowers! Full of nectar? Did you taste it?
> 
> How are these pollinated, by what? Seems like the blossom is offering dessert first.


Have not tasted it. I believe its pollinated by moths, antone can correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Frogtofall

If I remember right, the nectar of Dischidiopsis luzonica is a bit on the bitter side. Most Dischidia don't have very tasty nectars like the Hoya do.

As for pollination, the act has still yet to be observed but based on the other plants in the family and their vectors for pollination, they suspect that many Dischidia are pollinated by moths like Nathan suggested. Its a very complicated and delicate process that requires a twin pollinia to be removed and then reinserted into the anther margins. Any animal with a proboscis could theoretically do this if the proboscis was small enough. So this leaves the option for butterflies too.


----------



## harrywitmore

james67 said:


> Aeschynanthus gracilis...?
> 
> james


Yes indeed. I think hers is the clone that is sometimes called 'Jade Pagoda' but it also used to go by another name that escapes me. The other form has rounder leaves. Yjeu are both one of my favorite Aeschynanthus. I have never seen the flower other than late winter early spring. Mine rounder form is flowering now also.


----------



## frogfreak

Columnea Dodsonii 












This is one of our first bloom's


----------



## christina hanson

This little guy is one of my favorites. _Pleurothallis pyrsodes_ the Flame Pleurothallis. It hails from Costa Rica and seems to bloom all the time from every flower stalk at once. We have only had it a few months though so time will tell:










Whole plant (sorry about the kitchen shot):









And _Masdevallia strobelii _which is another wonderful smelling flower. It's supposed to be really floriferous but we only have the one so far:


----------



## NathanB

Very cool Christina, have you looked into Dresslerella yet?


----------



## christina hanson

bussardnr said:


> Very cool Christina, have you looked into Dresslerella yet?


Only one species so far:









_Dresslerella pilosissima_

Thanks for reminding me, I need more . 

Thanks Nate.


----------



## frogparty

DROOL
Pay no attention to the man in black sneaking into your greenhouse! 
Oh I mean, look over there!


----------



## NathanB

Thats the same species I have


----------



## hexentanz

Does Dresslerella pilosissima do ok in a vivarium? I fell in love with this when a local seller here had them for sale. Sadly I never got to snap one up when he had them, but I recently found another seller with it so I would like to get one if it will do ok in a vivarium.


----------



## harrywitmore

frogfreak said:


> Columnea Dodsonii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of our first bloom's


For some reason this does not look right for dodsonii (now considered kienastiana) The calyx looks incorrect to me. Has it opened yet?


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like Columnea arguta

Edit: Actually looking at the calyx, its missing the little extensions on the calyx that Col. arguta has...











It might be Columnea allenii.


----------



## frogfreak

harrywitmore said:


> For some reason this does not look right for dodsonii (now considered kienastiana) The calyx looks incorrect to me. Has it opened yet?


Hi Harry

It hasn't opened up yet. I'll post a pic when it does.

Thanks for the help with the ID Guys.


----------



## Frogtofall

Glenn expressed that he got the plant from me. I received the plant from Selby Gardens with the label Columnea dodsonii. 

Glenn, is it possible you mixed the labels? Got a picture from further away?


----------



## frogfreak

It's possible we mixed them up, but we were carefull.

Here's another pic. Not sure if it's good enough...


----------



## harrywitmore

C dodsonii has a very distinctive calyx and a flower that is very reluctant to open. Its also much smaller than arguta although the foliage looks very similar.

Here's a lousy picture of the calyx. The ones on your look recurved and I haven't seen that.


----------



## Frogtofall

Look at this photo, it would appear they are both a little different from Col. dodsonii...

Columnea dodsonii

I lost my plant this winter. I need to obtain that one again.


----------



## harrywitmore

The calyx is virtually identical though. That's what I'm keying on. I lost mine also.


----------



## Frogtofall

I guess its the possible the Selby one is another clone of it. The calyx has those ridges but just the tips are flared. Hmmm... May have to email a certain someone on this one...


----------



## harrywitmore

Here's the description I have

*C. kienastiana Regel 1883, Act. Hort. Petrop. 8:274.	1977, H. Wiehler, GSN 14(5):40. "Similar to dodsonii, but with larger, lance-shaped leaves, serrated calyces, and larger corollas; berry white. Colombia." Elsewhere described as C. dodsonii. 1977, Selbyana 2(1):70. Thin, pendent stems to 1 m long, 3 mm in diam., sparsely pilose; leaf pairs of equal size, 2 by 1.4 cm, broadly ovoid (hairless) above, weakly pilose below, green, the margins suffused with red. Inflorescence reduced to a single axillary flower from alternating nodes; pedicel 1.2 cm long, sparsely pilose; calyx lobes subequal, 1.5 by 0.6 cm, ovoid; corolla 3.8 cm long, with a yellow spur and an orange-red tube faintly striped yellow (beneath); berry white." Colombia, Ecuador.


----------



## Frogtofall

OH!! I see what you're saying. For some reason, I thought you were saying Col. dodsonii was synonymous with Col. kienastiana and that Col. kienastiana had precedence or something like that. What you were saying is that plant some people have as Col. dosonii is probably Col. kienastiana.

Got it. Thanks for the description. I think you're right about this one. Glenn may want to add a note to his tag.


----------



## frogfreak

Frogtofall said:


> OH!! I see what you're saying. For some reason, I thought you were saying Col. dodsonii was synonymous with Col. kienastiana and that Col. kienastiana had precedence or something like that. What you were saying is that plant some people have as Col. dosonii is probably Col. kienastiana.
> 
> Got it. Thanks for the description. I think you're right about this one. Glenn may want to add a note to his tag.


Thanks Guys

So, It's Columnea kienastiana then? I'm no expert, that's for sure. Barely a Newb. We're learning. 

Thought it was very pretty though.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Aeschynanthus albidus*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Agapetes serpens* - Not open but it will soon. This one has never flowered for me.


----------



## NathanB

Thats really cool Harry, I need to try it again sometime


----------



## JoshH

Awesome plant Harry! What exactly is it? It looks like some sort of epiphytic tropical blueberry/Vaccinium?


----------



## harrywitmore

You got it. It's a cool to intermediate growing epiphyte from Asia. It has long stems that arch out. The branches on this one are about 2'. I have a natural hybrid of this one also but the leaves are bigger on it. I have posted it here before. It's Agapetes 'Lugdvan Cross'. It's supposed to root easily. I plan to root a number of them this summer as well as all the Macleania I have.


----------



## JoshH

harrywitmore said:


> all the Macleania I have.


How many species do you have now? I wonder how many epiphytic blueberries are in the hobby....


----------



## harrywitmore

I have Macleania insignis, glabra, pentaptera, Agapetes serpens and 'Ludgvan Cross'. I alos have a cutting of another genus but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## NathanB

Female Begonia velloziana


----------



## harrywitmore

*Aeschynanthus angustifolius* - This is one of my favorite Aeschynanthus since it has great small foliage and these interesting small greenish yellow flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall

Alright, how come yours blooms and mine never has?!?! 

Haha!

I took these photos and never posted them....

_*Sphyrospermum buxifolium cf.*_ (This plant needs a label change, it looks nothing like S. buxifolium)










*Eriostemma (Hoya) coronaria* (I think this flower bloomed from the same peduncle a while ago with different colored flowers!)


----------



## harrywitmore

Which one the Aeschynanthus? I think mine is blooming cause it got damn cold in the greenhouse this winter. It's a wonder it's alive. Same for the Agapetes. Those are awesome Antone.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah the Aeschynanthus lanceolatus. Maybe I'll get lucky this year.

Is your A. albidus from me? I can't remember who I've given that species to. Its a beautiful plant but those flowers gross me out.


----------



## harrywitmore

You must have been reading my mind. The Aeschynanthus I posted is angustifolius but my lanceolatus you sent me will have flowers in a week or so. 

I got the A albidus from Lauray a few tears back. I like the flowers. They are strange little bug like things. This plant was thought to be extinct in the wild but in 2007 they found a plant along a pipeline and collected cuttings. When they returned later there was no sign of the original plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

Ah yeah, I see that now. I think I had one of those brain fart moments where I saw angustifolius but read it as lanceolatus b/c the foliage looks so much alike. I don't think I have Aeschynanthus angustifolius. Might have to get that one.

The A. albidus I have was collected in Pahang I think. I got it a few years ago as a little 2 node piece with no name or anything. I wonder if it was from that same pipeline. Hmph...


----------



## harrywitmore

Could be. Here's the link to the paper. Sounds like it was first collected in 2007 and by 2008 it was gone. This doesn't in any way mean that was the last of it but it is curious. Let me know if you would like a piece of the angustifolius.


----------



## james67

http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/nis/bulletin2008/2008nis5-8.pdf

james


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks James.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Harry,
First off, I know nothing about this plant. That being said, I believe what they are saying in the paper posted by James, is that it was considered extinct in Singapore, but then rediscovered there. It says it also occurs elsewhere. It's a beautiful plant. Glad to see it's not extinct in the wild or in cultivation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harrywitmore

Chuck, Yep, I guess that's what I get for skimming and not really taking time to read carefully.


----------



## Manuran

We all do that sometimes.


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, on to something else. This one smells like vanilla cookies

*Dendrochilum latifolium*


----------



## christina hanson

This has bloomed a few times, but never producing a flower as large and nice as this one:









and check out it's great expression:










_Dracula roezlii

_









_Masdevallia staaliana_. THis one has an amazing scent of fresh plums. I wish it opened more because the centers are really nicely purple speckled. 

Christina


----------



## Corpus Callosum

The texture on that Dracula is awesome.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Thank you. I was trying to remember the name of that guy. I need one myself. As far as the nectar, what can I say? I'm a sucker for pretty flowers and sweet sweet nectar lol. For those of you that haven't seen this in person.... OH MY GOD! The smell is amazing too just in case the visual wasn't enough.



frogparty said:


> Laeliocattleya purple cascade "fragrant beauty"
> 7 open flowers on this spike and it has anoter spike with 8. Bloomed in november, those lasted till mid january now its going for it again. One of my favorite orchids
> this is the one you were licking the nectar off of Ryan and Mark


----------



## frogparty

hahahahha! I love the nectar that oozes out of that one!! I could flavor my coffee with it.


----------



## doncoyote

_Pleurothallis grobyi_ (thanks, Scott!)


----------



## D3monic

Nothing as fancy as some of those but this is my first flower to bloom in my new tank.


----------



## christina hanson

_Stelis ciliolata









_And a close-up to see the 2 little windows that occur on every flower, so cute!: 









And an awesome _Lepanthes_, unfortunately a cool grower. The flower is about 1.5 inches:









Christina


----------



## iljjlm

Cattleya aurantiaca









Dave


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

christina hanson said:


> _Stelis ciliolata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And a close-up to see the 2 little windows that occur on every flower, so cute!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an awesome _Lepanthes_, unfortunately a cool grower. The flower is about 1.5 inches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina


Very nice Christina!


----------



## hydrophyte

I think that I just pushed this thread to 100,000 views.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Pleurothallis ourobranquensis* - leaves and flowers about 1/8"


----------



## Deli

One of my neos (Marble Throat) is blooming right now. 
Cant get a good pic though, because of its angle, but it's VERY fragrant.


----------



## doncoyote

Unknown _Anubias_ sp.


----------



## rollinkansas

Trisetella hoeijeri


----------



## christina hanson

rollinkansas said:


> Trisetella hoeijeri


Wow! That's going on my must have list.


----------



## phender

rollinkansas said:


> Trisetella hoeijeri


Had one of those in my viv for a while. I'm glad it was in bloom when I received it It was so small it was taken over by moss after a couple months.


----------



## NathanB

Codonanthe calcarata








I think this is my 1st bloom on this plant.


----------



## JoshH

Just another no-name Kohleria hybrid 










And a species, K. amabilis....


----------



## housevibe7

This is my Phrag. Les Dirouilles 4N that I have been waiting for 2 years for it to bloom. Definitely well worth the wait. There is a third and possible fourth bud also in the works on that same stalk.
























This is an Aeschynanthus I got from Nathan a while ago. Even though I regularly take cuttings from it, this regularly blooms for me. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## frogparty

NICE PHRAG!!!!
My Phrag. "cape sunset" is in spike right now. I love them... Awesome orchids


----------



## housevibe7

They really are probably one of my favorite genus... Def not tank friendly but wonderful none the less.


----------



## NathanB

I took this last june in the yard. anyone know what it is?


----------



## NathanB

Hedychium horsfieldii









I've been very patiently waiting for this to open for a few days now. I guess I ran out tonight.








Columnea angustifolia


----------



## JoshH

bussardnr said:


> I took this last june in the yard. anyone know what it is?


Is it Clematis?


----------



## skylsdale

doncoyote, it looks a lot like _Anubias lanceolata_ to me. 

All I've got blooming right now is _N. ampullacaea_:


----------



## harrywitmore

JoshH said:


> Is it Clematis?


Yep but I don't know which.


----------



## christina hanson

A few wonderfully wicked orchids in bloom here this week:










_Masdevallia cesastes, _the Snake Head Masdevallia










_Pleurothallis tarantula_ The Spider-Like Flowered Pleurothallis

And one of the coolest orchids ever:










_Dracula cutis-bufonis _The Toad Skinned Dracula


----------



## harrywitmore

Awesome Christina!


----------



## christina hanson

Oops, typo! _Masdevallia cesastes, _the Snake Head Masdevallia should read _Masdevallia cerastes. _Sorry about that. 

CHristina


----------



## Corpus Callosum

bussardnr said:


> Columnea angustifolia


Nice one Nate, that's one of the more interesting Columneas.


----------



## frogparty

masdevallia sunset jaguar 'purple sunset'



















pleurothallis allenii


----------



## afterdark

That pleuro is wicked!


----------



## frogparty

every time it gets cooler in my apt, it blooms. it blooms repeatedly from the same leaf, and throws keikis often


----------



## afterdark

Nice! I love the yellow/white on the edges. Looks snappy. Do you have that in a tank?


----------



## frogparty

yeah, its in my auratus viv


----------



## phender

So far pleurothallis allenii is the only orchid I have been able to get to re-bloom in my vivariums. It has bloomed 3 times in the year and a half that I have had it. So, you don't have to be an orchid expert like Frogparty to get it to grow.


----------



## frogparty

Im hardly an expert. I do enjoy a modest amount of success AND luck with them
Dendrobium oligophyllum is my fav viv orchid. Its been blooing for me non stop for almost a year and a half


----------



## trow

Im sorry I just cant get over how cool this little thing is Lepanthes quadricornis my new best friend.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I really want some of those Masdevallia Sunset Jaguar!
Every form of it looks soo cool!

Phalaenopsis hybrid (mericlone)










Paphiopedilum Shadow Dancer 'Midnight' x Hsinying Vine 'Merlot'
In bud








Hopefully I will get to see this bloom before I go on vacation!
Does anyone know how long their flowers last?

Maxillaria tenuifolia
This smells soooo good!









Todd


----------



## frogparty

Masdevallia herradurae


----------



## NathanB

Columnea angustifolia, one of my favorite gusies


----------



## Frogtofall

I am pretty sure I posted this once before or at least I know Harry did but meh...

_*Macleania pentaptera*_










Here is one of my favorite Codonanthe...

_*Codonanthe cordifolia*_


----------



## JoshH

Awesome plants!! I have yet to get my Macleania to bloom, must be a greenhouse thing ;-)


----------



## candm519

I really love the orange curled sepal mustaches on your Macleania, Antone!


----------



## harrywitmore

*Macleania glabra*










*Scaphosepalum anchoriferum*










*Scaphosepalum anchoriferum*


----------



## Frogtofall

Thanks for the compliments. I dunno what it is about that Macleania but its ALWAYS in bloom. I could very well be something in the greenhouse keeping it in bloom or maybe its the way I'm growing it. Its planted in 100% perlite. Haha!


----------



## harrywitmore

Mine is in bloom also and has a few on it most of the time except when it was really cold. Mines going to get a hair cut this springs to tighten it up. It's got 3' branches that fills the corner of the GH it's in.


----------



## NathanB

Those Scaphosepalum flowers are really cool


----------



## EverettC

How large do those Scaphosepalum get?


----------



## Elphaba

The flare of heat here in NC has all my streps going nuts. 

Here's a NOID that I just love all to pieces. Ignore the pollen.  I found this little guy in a local greenhouse limping along -- boy am I glad I bought it!









And here's 'Emily' -- this plant is approximately the size of a football and just covered in lovely blooms:









A petite pink flower, Dibley's Gloria:









And last but not least, this isn't a strep, but it sure is awesome!

Maniettia inflata, or the Candy Corn Vine:









I have loads of others, but I'll settle with these. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## Frogtofall

Harry, did you mislabel one of those Scaphosepalum or are they 2 clones of the same species??


----------



## harrywitmore

Antone, thanks for catching that. 

This one is *Scaphosepalum swertiifolium*










The S anchoriferum is a 2" plant and this particuar clone of swertiifolium is a large plant about 6" tall but I have another clone of the same species that is about 1.5" but it has not flowered so it could just be juvenile. There are a number of small species such as 

*Scaphosepalum rapax*










and *Scaphosepalum ovulare*


----------



## christina hanson

_Pleurothallis crocodiliceps_. Pretty colors on it, but it doesn't really strike me as crocodile like.










_Pleurothallis marthae. _I really like this one, it's huge and really has great texture and color. Downside is that the plant is humongous.










_Pleurothallis scurrula _The clown Pleurothallis. Loving this one too.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson

_Dracula bella _which is well deserving it's name. Kind of a gothic ballerina. 










_Dracula berthae_


----------



## frogparty

Those are amazing Christina!!!!! Especially that Dracula berthae. Looks like Masdevallia decumana


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> Those are amazing Christina!!!!! Especially that Dracula berthae. Looks like Masdevallia decumana


Yes, I don't know my Pleurothallid taxonomy worth crap but D. berthae strikes me as more Masdevallia like than other members of the genus. Our M. decumana is actually in bud but I don't know if the buds are going to make it, it's aphid chow. It'll be interesting to see how much they're really alike.

Christina


----------



## JoshK

Anyone know the name of this plant? I've forgotten the name but it has become on of my favorites, it is always blooming.


----------



## harrywitmore

Ceropegia woodii


----------



## JoshK

harrywitmore said:


> Ceropegia woodii


 
Thank you Harry!


----------



## Frogtofall

Ceropegia linearis subsp. woodii


----------



## harrywitmore

Thanks Antone. I couldn't remember the proper name. I knew it was one of a bunch of subspecies. I have subsp debilis and may have subsp linearis somewhere also. But subsp woodii is the best.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeeehaw! I've been waiting and waiting for this plant to bloom. Its the smallest known Hoya to date. Leaves smaller than just about every Dischidia I have too. Very very difficult to grow and subsequently a rare plant in cultivation.

*Hoya microphylla*









Here's a foliage shot. The pot is a 4" pot so that should give some idea as to the lilliputian nature of this beauty.


----------



## NathanB

absolutely adorable


----------



## Frogtofall

Since when did you become a 15 yr old girl? "Adorable"? Haha! J/k ;-)


----------



## phender

This is one of my favorite orchids. (They become my favorite when they bloom for me more than twice  )

Paph. (lowii 'Golden Gate' HCC/AOS x lowii 'Eureka' AM/AOS) (The "pouch" is a little more purple in real life)









There are two flower stalks with at least 4 flowers or buds each. (Its not growing outside, I just took the pic out there.)


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


> Since when did you become a 15 yr old girl? "Adorable"? Haha! J/k ;-)


Sorry. What a manly plant you have there Antone. Its a good thing size doesn't really matter


----------



## trow

Dang thats a nice little sucker any cuttings available.
thanks


----------



## christina hanson

_Lepanthes manabina









Pholidota chinensis _plant and a flower close-up









_Maxillaria fractiflexa _BIG flowers, 6-8" long









_Polycycnis muscifera

_And finally this bad girl, not as big as my head but a lot bigger than my fist:









_Stanhopea napoensis

_Christina


----------



## frogparty

holy sh*t.......thats easily the bggest stanhopea ive ever seen


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> holy sh*t.......thats easily the bggest stanhopea ive ever seen


yeah, it's super impressive. I was reading that you can hear them "pop" when they open. I hope to experience that in my lifetime, but I may not get up early enough.

The scent is very nice too.


----------



## frogparty

does it have the menthol/citrus combo fragrance?


----------



## NathanB

Disocactus amazonicus


----------



## Frogtofall

Oh! Thats a good one.


----------



## Frogtofall

This thing looks like its on fire!! I love this bromeliad. Wish I woulda kept more than just one. :-/ This is one of those plants that you just have to see in person. Its shocking!

*Guzmania lingulata Mini*


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Nice Antone!
Andy


----------



## JoshK

Some kind of night cactus, I've had it for ~4 years and it has never bloomed. Last night around midnight I noticed it flowering and was glad to be awake to see it, the flowers are probably 5-6 inches wide. I wish the pics were better, but I was a little trashed and it was very dark!


----------



## JoshH

Frogtofall said:


> This thing looks like its on fire!! I love this bromeliad. Wish I woulda kept more than just one. :-/ This is one of those plants that you just have to see in person. Its shocking!


All time favorite bromo for smaller tanks, just picked a bunch up when I was at Tropiflora last week!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Do you pronounce that brom-oh or broh-mo ? I'm gonna have to start saying bromo too.


----------



## JoshH

Corpus Callosum said:


> Do you pronounce that brom-oh or broh-mo ? I'm gonna have to start saying bromo too.


Either way, sometimes just bro... ie: I need to mist my bros'


----------



## Frogtofall

JoshH said:


> All time favorite bromo for smaller tanks, just picked a bunch up when I was at Tropiflora last week!


Really? I wonder how. They were out of them 2 weeks ago. Good for you!


----------



## harrywitmore

*Aeschynanthus lancolatus* - This is the first time it has flowered. It is full of flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall

I STILL have no buds on mine!!! Grr!!! 

Nice shot.


----------



## Julio

Harry, can we get a shot of the whole plant full of flowers?


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, it's not as impressive as I thought it was but there are about 15 more flowers that have not opened yet. I had a A 'Twister' hanging behind it and the flowers are very similar. 

But, here it is.










I think most all of these like to get cool in the winter. It was 45 many days in my greenhouse this winter. I have many others that will bloom soon for the fist time for me such as 'Thai Pink', obconicus and some no names with flowers like tricolor but different color calyx.


----------



## Frogtofall

GH here was in the 40s most the winter at night. I hope I get some blooms. Many of the others have bloomed though.


----------



## harrywitmore

Since this was from you there does not seem to be any reason it shouldn't.


----------



## Frogtofall

I wonder if the cold is necessary. These are equatorial species... Hmmm... Could be something else.


----------



## harrywitmore

It could be a dry period. But, most of the ones that are flowering got plenty of water. Whatever it is I'm having pretty good luck this year as opposed to last and most all are in a different location than last. But overall it was a very dark cold winter here and last year was not.


----------



## frogparty

Rhyncopera fastidiosa...in the blooming thread for Antone


----------



## Frogtofall

So nice! Haha.


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice one, where did you score this one?


----------



## christina hanson

Love that one Jason!


----------



## frogparty

That one was an EBAY score. Its forming keikis though, so Ill send you one when its big enough Harry


----------



## harrywitmore

*Porroglossum peruvianum*


----------



## iljjlm

Epidendrum stamfordianum










A violet










Dave


----------



## frogparty

Nice Epidendrum


----------



## iljjlm

frogparty said:


> Nice Epidendrum


Thanks. The plant is still young. I can't wait till it gets bigger (more divisions) so it can have longer and more inflorescenes.

Dave


----------



## harrywitmore

*Dendrobium loddigesii*


----------



## frogparty

I have this growing at the top of my vanzo viv! I can't wait to see it bloom


----------



## candm519

This is one of the first species I decided I really really needed ... and never got. Never even seen one in person! I still need.


----------



## harrywitmore

I have one mounted on cork just for you Anne. Come on down and get it sometime.


----------



## candm519

Count on it, Harry!


----------



## phender

harrywitmore said:


> *Dendrobium loddigesii*


I have this blooming in my window sill. Will it work in a viv.?


----------



## Frogtofall

I tried it in a viv once. Did so-so. I think this species needs to be high and dry with lots of light.


----------



## christina hanson

_Masdevallia roseola









Masdevallia princeps









Dracula ubangina _which I managed to snap off while taking pictures. Fortunately it has another well formed bud... But doh!
_ 








Masdevallia don-quixote_ this one is a warm grower, we have it in a Wardian case.

Christina


----------



## frogparty

DAMN!!!!!!!! Just when I thought I had enough orchids for a while...... you break out the rediculous masdies!!! Well, Im off to do some e-shopping


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!! Just when I thought I had enough orchids for a while...... you break out the rediculous masdies!!! Well, Im off to do some e-shopping


WHAT!? Had enough orchids???? Dude. Take a deep breath, grab your wallet and get thee to Andy's site. If I remember correctly he has the M. don-quixote.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

christina hanson said:


> _Masdevallia roseola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masdevallia princeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dracula ubangina _which I managed to snap off while taking pictures. Fortunately it has another well formed bud... But doh!
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masdevallia don-quixote_ this one is a warm grower, we have it in a Wardian case.
> 
> Christina


Wow!
Christina those are gorgeous!
Andy


----------



## JoshH

christina hanson said:


> WHAT!? Had enough orchids???? Dude. Take a deep breath, grab your wallet and get thee to Andy's site. If I remember correctly he has the M. don-quixote.


Few things in life risk emptying a bank account like Andy's! :-() Ya can't just buy one ya know......


----------



## christina hanson

JoshH said:


> Few things in life risk emptying a bank account like Andy's! :-() Ya can't just buy one ya know......


Yeah, I have 3 sources of real temptation, Ecuagenera, Colombian Orchid Imports and Andy's. I cannot say no to a Masdevallia species being waved under my nose, as all those vendors realized quickly .

Christina


----------



## frogparty

damn the pusher man!


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> damn the pusher man!


But he's everything you need....


----------



## iljjlm

frogparty said:


> damn the pusher man!


"You know the dealer, the dealer is a man
With the love grass in his hand
Oh but the pusher is a monster
Good God, he's not a natural man
The dealer for a nickel
Lord, will sell you lots of sweet dreams
Ah, but the pusher ruin your body
Lord, he'll leave your, he'll leave your mind to scream"

Dave


----------



## frogparty

God damn....I say GOD DAAAAAAMMMMMN the pusher man!


----------



## james67

nice... 

james


----------



## Groundhog

Re: "Pusher Man"

I freely admit I do not recognize those lyrics; do NONE of you remember the great Curtis Mayfield?!?

O, these kids today...


P.S.

I ain't old school. I'm real school.


----------



## harrywitmore

frogparty said:


> God damn....I say GOD DAAAAAAMMMMMN the pusher man!


Steppenwolf circa 1968. I remember it well.


----------



## james67

"pusher man" curtis mayfield (1972)
"the pusher" steppenwolf (1968), a great song probably my favorite steppenwolf other than "dont step on the grass sam"

james


----------



## christina hanson

Groundhog said:


> Re: "Pusher Man"
> 
> I freely admit I do not recognize those lyrics; do NONE of you remember the great Curtis Mayfield?!?
> 
> O, these kids today...
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I ain't old school. I'm real school.


Practicing a little poetic license with the original lyrics may be well advised. I thought about quoting parts of it, but then decided against it. .

But it does ring true nonetheless.

Christina


----------



## Groundhog

Maybe we should start a new thread/poll:

Curtis Mayfield vs. Steppenwolf...


----------



## christina hanson

_Colombiana silverstonei 










Pleurothallis medinae

_Christina


----------



## Julio

Can we get a full greenhouse shot?


----------



## phender

Can't compete with Christina's stuff, but it's nice to have this one over the kitchen sink. 3 pretty blooms and a wonderful fragrance. 

Eplc. Mae Bly 'Ching Hua Splash'


----------



## frogparty

Phragmepedium 'cape sunset'


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

christina hanson said:


> _Colombiana silverstonei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleurothallis medinae
> 
> _Christina


Christina,
You guy's have the nicest collection!
Andy


----------



## christina hanson

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Christina,
> You guy's have the nicest collection!
> Andy


Aw, thank you Andy. I think we have the same taste .


----------



## jmoose

I like Bulbos for its flowers and Dendro for the leaves/stems.
But since they flowered ... Here you go.

D. dichaeoides









D. leonis


----------



## Julio

pretty sweet, none of mine will flower, i wanna get them going.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Phaleonopsis hybrid
















Maxillaria tenuifolia
















Dendrobium abberans








Paphiopedilum Shadow Dancer 'Midnight' x Hsinying Vine 'Merlot'

























Im not sure if Ive already posted any of those last pics so I figured Id post them just in case, ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## harrywitmore

jmoose said:


> I like Bulbos for its flowers and Dendro for the leaves/stems.
> But since they flowered ... Here you go.
> 
> D. dichaeoides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D. leonis


 Awesome. Your dichaeoides looks like the one known as 'fat bulb'. I think it may be considered limpidum now.

Your D leonis is a nice one. Mine is a tiny seedling. I love the Demdrobiums from this section. I have about 5 but I'm always looking for more. Like you I think the foliage is great.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Stelis embreei* - One of the nicest in the genus and warm growing. It's not as fat as it looks until you click on the image.


----------



## christina hanson

Criminy Harry, that's nice.



harrywitmore said:


> *Stelis embreei* - One of the nicest in the genus and warm growing.


----------



## harrywitmore

It's also one of the smaller species also.


----------



## bobberly1

harrywitmore said:


> Steppenwolf circa 1968. I remember it well.


I'm amazed anyone else knows that song. I was just listening to it too. I guess at my age I have no idea how popular those things were.


----------



## harrywitmore

It's embedded in our psyche if you were alive then. I was sweating the draft at the time so everything is an anthem of the period. There is allot of cool music from 1967, 8 and 69. I think it's my favorite period of music.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that D. dichaeoides is really nice. Is that one hard to bloom?


----------



## JoshK




----------



## iljjlm

Josh, what is the name of that plant? I like the leaves and the little red hairs.

Dave


----------



## JoshK

iljjlm said:


> Josh, what is the name of that plant? I like the leaves and the little red hairs.
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave, that's a Begonia versicolor, definitely in my top 3 favorite Begonias.


----------



## JoshH

The B. vericolor is very nice......


----------



## jmoose

Thanks Harry. 
So the name change must be fairly recent??
I went to the Longwood Orchid show in March and it was still dichaeoides at the show ... they really love to get me confused with all the name changes .....
Whatever it is called now, I love the foliage. 

Dendrobium leonis is also a great plant .. very slow growing though.
I guess you can easily guess my other favorite is Angraecum distichum.

hydrophyte - I think they need a quite good amount of light to bloom.
These two dendros are in a glass box sitting right next to a window facing southeast.
I have both in frog tanks too but they've never bloomed. 

When it comes to flower I love bulbos best. They look so weird/strange.
Here's a few pics of them
I will be extremely happy if my B. falcatum 'Standing Tall' blooms ....


----------



## Julio

Wow Jay!!! just wow!


----------



## candm519

What Julio said.


----------



## frogparty

I like the rachis better than the actual flowers! Bulbos are sooooo wacky, you can't help but love them


----------



## Frogtofall

Few Gesneriads...

This first one came from Josh H. I can't believe how intense this flower is. I took this photo straight off the camera. I did zero cleaning up in Photoshop. Fantastic!

*Seemania sp.*



















*Columnea scheidiana*









*Columnea scheidiana 'Huatusca'*


----------



## raimeiken

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Paphiopedilum Shadow Dancer 'Midnight' x Hsinying Vine 'Merlot'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if Ive already posted any of those last pics so I figured Id post them just in case, ENJOY!
> 
> Todd


Stunning plant! I love both the foliage and the flower! where did you get this guy from?


----------



## jmoose

Macroclinium manabinum


----------



## harrywitmore

Love the foliage!


----------



## Frogtofall

Damn thats nice. Flowers and foliage!!


----------



## frogparty

HOT DAMN!!!! Thats a sexy orchid...... got a division to trade?


----------



## RarePlantBroker

_Dendrobium unicum_


----------



## harrywitmore

A couple of Columnea I have not had bloom before. They are both hybrids but still pretty nice.

*Columnea 'Evening Glow'*










*Columnea 'Bonfire'*


----------



## harrywitmore

*Miltonia spectabilis*










*Masdevallia wagneriana*










*Masdevallia glandulosa*










*Masdevallia auropurpurea*


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work Harry. I have a few of the hardy _Masdevallia_, but semi-neglected so they haven't bloomed for me in a while.

Here are a couple of shots of the _Cryptocoryne usteriana_ spathe that I spotted in a riparium setup last week.


----------



## vivbulider

raimeiken said:


> Stunning plant! I love both the foliage and the flower! where did you get this guy from?


I have a similar one and I got it from safeway


----------



## iljjlm

Maxillaria tenuifolia










Dave


----------



## ladyfaile15

hi everyone!
i bought this in bloom today at home depot:
i have no idea what it is, any opinions on what it could be, and whether it is viv safe?



















thanks
jamie


----------



## james67

phalaenopsis 

probably does not do well in vivs

james


----------



## jmoose

Nice Masdevallias, Harry.
Okay I can play that game, too.

*Masdevallia nidifica*
Only masdevallia bloomed for me.
I have a few in my frog tanks but they never flowered..... still alive, though.











Some brom flowers (Maybe I should've put them in "foliage" thread??)




















J.


----------



## jmoose

Have I mentioned I love bulbos?? They bloom easy and look so weird....










J.


----------



## Julio

bulbos are easy to care for and they have some sweet looking flowers indeed!!


----------



## frogparty

That's an awesome hybrid! I can tell it has lasiochilum in it, whts the other parent?


----------



## harrywitmore

*Diplocaulobium arachnoideum*


----------



## iljjlm

jmoose said:


> Have I mentioned I love bulbos?? They bloom easy and look so weird....J.
> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/258/fascinatorxlasiochilum.jpg


That is awesome looking. What is the name of that orchid?

Dave


----------



## Julio

Harry that is sweet!!!


----------



## jmoose

That is *fascinator* x *lasiochilum*

J.


----------



## iljjlm

jmoose said:


> That is *fascinator* x *lasiochilum*
> 
> J.


Thanks J

Dave


----------



## harrywitmore

*Impatiens columbaria* - Lithophyte from Africa.


----------



## EricM

Harry,

that impatiens is great, is it small enough to be in a vivarium?

Here is my I. repens

ERic


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice. I love that plant but have killed it each time I had it. This Impatiens would not do well I think in a viv. It likes a cool winter and goes dormant and leafless only started growing again about 1 month ago.


----------



## Catfur

Here is my Restrepia trichoglossa which decided to bloom


----------



## Lunar Gecko

Catfur - Im now going to have dreams of an evil bug pretending to be a pretty flower eating my face! DOnt ask me why but that was the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw your pictures. That thing is crazy neat looking and IMO a bit evil.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Nice Clayton, very nice. About time eh?


----------



## DJ

Some more new blooms. The second time it has flowered for me in the past year, but the first time I remembered to take pictures.

Oncidium Red Mini ‘Little Cherry’


----------



## hydrophyte

Those orchids are lovely.

The other night I got a bloom from my Traub's spider lily (_Hymenocallis traubii_.










I had this one going in a riparium plast year, but this summer I am growing it in a container pond outside.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya fusca*










*Eriostemma ciliata*


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Nice Antone!


----------



## markbudde

Masdevaliia wendlandiana. It vegetatively for ever, then bloomed after I fertilized it.








It looks like the flies were able to pollinate it. There are about 10 of these pods now. Will it harm the plant if I let these go to seed?









And this appeared in my popcorn bowl the other day. Lokked like an orchid to me, with the bottom lip and everything.


----------



## Frogtofall

The Popcorn is bad ass. I actually thought it was an orchid before I read your description. Very cool!


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya lobbii "Mini"*


----------



## markbudde

nice! those look like pomegranate seeds. What is the diameter of that bloom?


----------



## frogparty

Mark, if you have a pressure cooker you should flask those seed pods once they are ripe!!! Or let me do it for you.


----------



## Frogtofall

markbudde said:


> nice! those look like pomegranate seeds. What is the diameter of that bloom?


Yeah they do!!  Each flower is about 3/8" wide.


----------



## bmore

my guzmania brom. sorry about the pic. i can't find the camera charger and had to use my phone.


----------



## frogparty

looks like Tillandsia cyanea. Awesome flower


----------



## bmore

yea im not sure i just got the name from ne cause it had one that looked like it. its actually about to have a second flower bloom.


----------



## flapjax3000

One of my larger broms is flowering.










Surprise flower from my Alocasia


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice _Alocasia_ spathe.


----------



## james67

its already dissolving today  i saw it both yesterday and today and it was quite attractive.

james


----------



## flapjax3000

I think one more is going to bloom here shortly, so I will have at least a couple more days to enjoy it. Definitely surprised with how short the bloom lasted.


----------



## frogparty

the happiest flower ever... Dracula lotax









a nice little Restrepia, it was given to me as elegans, but looks more like antennifera









a Brassolaeliocattleya hybrid









group shot in my living room window


----------



## hexentanz

I love that Dracula lotax! It looks like it is covered in rain drops.


----------



## Julio

very nie Jason, you finally got yoru Dracula to bloom!!


----------



## frogparty

yeah! no more slugs eating the buds really helps. Great little plant, more blooms to come


----------



## AzureFrog

Columnea ‘Hot Lips’


----------



## christina hanson

_Masdevallia pinocchio_

And a side view to show it's long "nose"



















_Promenaea xanthina_

I don't know if this is common in this species but it also has this aberrant white color form on the same plant:










Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

Maybe its dimorphic?


----------



## skylsdale

Not mine, but I was inspired by all of Antone's hoya images. This is one that was in bloom last weekend at the Conservatory of Flowers in Golden Gate Park. Not sure of the ID:


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like Hoya pubicalyx.


----------



## christina hanson

Frogtofall said:


> Maybe its dimorphic?


Not that I can tell, it looks like they have both goodies (I think that's what you mean?). Maybe there's more than one plant in the pot though? It's pretty crowded and hard to tell without repotting it, which I don't want to do while in bloom just for the sake of curiosity.

Christina


----------



## Frogtofall

Its hard to tell b/c the white flower isn't open all the way yet. You just might have two different clones or species in the same pot.


----------



## christina hanson

Frogtofall said:


> Its hard to tell b/c the white flower isn't open all the way yet. You just might have two different clones or species in the same pot.


I think you might be right. OR IT'S THE COOLEST PLANT EVA!


----------



## NathanB




----------



## D3monic

This pick is a week old. There are two flowers blooming on my tilly now










My D. Mannii is blooming but only a few flowers at a time. Best pic I could get without a macro



















got a couple broms blooming but we have all seen those little purple flowers.


----------



## Julio

beautiful minute flower!


----------



## AndrewSimon

My prayer plant just opened up today, i tried getting some pics but none turned out, ill try again tomorrow if it's still their


----------



## harrywitmore

I'm pretty sure this is not D mannii. The flowers on that species are yellow. This looks more like D rhodostele but could be others also.




D3monic said:


> This pick is a week old. There are two flowers blooming on my tilly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My D. Mannii is blooming but only a few flowers at a time. Best pic I could get without a macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a couple broms blooming but we have all seen those little purple flowers.


----------



## D3monic

Thats what it was purchased as from Antone,


----------



## harrywitmore

The habit looks more like rhodostele also. D mannii is much looser in growth with much more space between internodes. Both species I have bloom off and on all the time.


----------



## harrywitmore

Here are a few interesting things in bloom.

*Lepanthes papyrophylla*









*
Acronia luctuosa*










*Stelis aprica*










*Stelis species* 









*

Nageliella purpurea * 

*









Aeschynanthus species* (like tricolor but with pink calyx), sorry for the out of focus picture.


----------



## candm519

Oh, Harry. Oh, oh!


----------



## Frogtofall

I think that plant is still considered Aeschynanthus tricolor to many people. The morphology of the flower is the same. I have seen it once called something else but I can't remember what that was.


----------



## harrywitmore

Frogtofall said:


> I think that plant is still considered Aeschynanthus tricolor to many people. The morphology of the flower is the same. I have seen it once called something else but I can't remember what that was.


I suspect you are correct. These were cuttings from Borneo I believe but I will have to look back to be sure. I also have one that is supposed to have a green calyx but it has not flowered for me.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Acronia scurrula*


----------



## NathanB

Nageliella purpurea is a really cool plant


----------



## harrywitmore

Yep, it's worth having just for the foliage. It really looks great when you have plenty of light which I don't.


----------



## iljjlm

Phalaenopsis intermedia










Dave


----------



## harrywitmore

*Aeschynanthus boschianus*


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics

I'll have you know you people have driven me plant crazy here........

Too many cool pics, not enough room


----------



## christina hanson

_Dracula gorgona_


----------



## christina hanson

_Pleurothallis sphaerantha_ great little goblin orchid
(Sorry for the rotten no-manicure shot there)










_Pleurothallis adelae_










_Dracula bellerophon_ For Lee .










_Odontoglossum tenue_

Christina


----------



## frogparty

Im so jealous of your Dracula collection


----------



## christina hanson

frogparty said:


> Im so jealous of your Dracula collection


We do a lot better with these than Masdevallias. Survival of the fittest .

There's something about the "facial" expressions of these things....Well I'm addicted.


----------



## R1ch13

Nothing out of the ordinary...

But heres a very sub quality photo of my first ever orchid and bloom.

Bulbo. Lepidum










Cheers

Richie


----------



## HunterB

My Dendrobium acerosum from Antone started flowering yesterday and today they really opened up. I'll try and get pics up tonight. Its my first orchid so you can imagine my excitement


----------



## hydrophyte

My _Barkeria spectabilis_ opened up for a me a few days ago.


----------



## doncoyote

> (Sorry for the rotten no-manicure shot there)


Before I read the caption, I was thinking to myself "Now THAT'S what I call a superior manicure." I'll take dirty nails any day - mark of honor!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

This I purchased at a local Lowes, pretty little flowers and they smell awesome! 
Hoya nummularioides


----------



## christina hanson

OH HAI










_Dracula inaequalis _our first seedling to bloom!









_Stelis eublepharis _


----------



## frogparty

Super bad ass!!!


----------



## andyrawrs

frogparty said:


> Super bad ass!!!


What a great way to start the 250th page of this thread! 

Not to get off-topic, but since all of these wonderful pictures inspire me, I'm getting my first "real" (non Wal-Mart Phal) orchids in the mail this week! Hopefully I'll do well enough with them to get pics of them within the next year


----------



## frogparty

spill the beans!!! What are you getting?
I havent gotten a new orchid in a while now... been getting Nepenthes instead


----------



## andyrawrs

Haha I'm getting three miniature pleurothallids: Masdevallia nidifica "red form", Zootrophion hirtzii, & Trichosalpinx durae. 

The first two are in pots and the last one is on a tree-fern mount. I got them for pretty cheap in an ebay auction  around $8 each for blooming size divisions. With a bit of luck and a lot of research hopefully they'll bloom for me this year!

I just went to Phipps conservatory on Sunday, they had this nice little carnivorous plants "pond" type thing...lol it was like a marsh looking thing there wasn't any water it just seemed like a pond.

They had a nepenthes, I forgot if it was a miniature or not either way I recall thinking it was either really big or really small  I'll get a picture up if I can find it.


----------



## frogparty

Paphiopedilum victoria reginae x lowii









Restrepia brachypus









Bulbophyllum kalimpong









Pleurothallis allenii


----------



## Phyllobates

Neat little unexpected bloom on my Monolina primuliflora


----------



## bobberly1

frogparty, what's that hairy fern vine in the picture of the Pleurothallis allenii bloom? A microgramma species, correct? I bought it at one point and it recently took off, but I forget its name.


----------



## Julio




----------



## frogparty

that's Microgramma vaccinifolia


----------



## D3monic

My not so cool garden generics


----------



## DJ

Not exactly a rarity, but my _Hoya compacta_ (I think that's what it is anyway) has finally bloomed. I got this curly leaved variety as a small cutting two years ago and it has sent out a few blooms in the last month or so.


----------



## Tim F

Bulbophyllum 'Daisy Chain'
This is has turned out to be quite a reliable bloomer!


----------



## christina hanson

I may have posted some of these before, but hey, they're in bloom again.










_Lepanthes ophelma

_









_Dracula chimaera










Bulbophyllum sumatranum
_


----------



## araceae

Hoya carnosa and a Miltassia


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Okay, this is a bit of a departure from the norm...but here are some of the trees blooming in my garden:

_Phaleria clerodendron_: a small cauliflorous tree, native to Cape York peninsula, grows in the understory:









_Melicope elleryana_: rainforest tree native to Cape York peninsula and Southern Papua New Guinea, cauliflorous:









_Hyphaene thebaica_: this is a palm from Eastern Africa, it's one of very few species of palms that dichotomously branch:








(you can see a mature specimen of this palm here: PACSOA - Hyphaene thebaica )


----------



## araceae

Spathiphyllum


----------



## flapjax3000

I never had this plant flower for me before.

Some type of episcia. I was told it was a flame violet.


----------



## james67

episcia lilacina 

james


----------



## harrywitmore

This could also be any of the many hybrids that use this as a parent.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

That looks extremely similar to a hybrid Episcia in my collection called "Blue Waters".


----------



## harrywitmore

Episicia lilaciana is extrememly variable in it natural state. I say large colonies in the Darian with white flowers. It's nearly impossible to know whether a plant in cultivation is a hybrid or species without DNA.


----------



## terrariumman




----------



## james67

harrywitmore said:


> Episicia lilaciana is extrememly variable in it natural state. I say large colonies in the Darian with white flowers. It's nearly impossible to know whether a plant in cultivation is a hybrid or species without DNA.


its the lilaciana produced by robs violets i believe.
that particular plant came from me

james


----------



## harrywitmore

james67 said:


> its the lilaciana produced by robs violets i believe.
> that particular plant came from me
> 
> james


Oh, then that makes it easy. 

Brassavola 'George Tyler'


----------



## christina hanson

_Lepanthes medusa










_Side view, the snake headed _Lepanthes_
_










Dracula astuta










Dracula polyphemus










Pleurothallis forceps-cancri 

Christina
_


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Christina, beautiful orchids--as always. 

Why is it my vivarium orchids always seem to bloom facing the back of the tank--where I can't get the camera in place....


----------



## christina hanson

RarePlantBroker said:


> Christina, beautiful orchids--as always.
> 
> Why is it my vivarium orchids always seem to bloom facing the back of the tank--where I can't get the camera in place....


Thank you Alasdair. Yes I really had to manhandle the _Lepanthes_ and the _Draculas_ to get a face on shot, at least this particular "vivarium" is 10 x 12 feet so I have some manipulation room .


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I guess this means that I'll need to get a macro that allows me to shoot at less than arm's length...


----------



## Dendro Dave

Really crappy pic of Sinningia White Sprite and Sinningia High Voltage. Camera died as I went to get a good pic. This is cropped out of a larger pic. Enjoy?


----------



## candm519

Can we see the larger pic? Most of my min sinns didn't thrive in my big tank, and I'm not sure why.
They would seem fine, grow, and bloom, but usually only once. Then fade into 'dormancy', only when I finally checked the tubers, they had rotted. 
I'm planning to try again with better lighter soil, but would like to see how other people succeed.


----------



## Dendro Dave

When I get new batteries for the camera I'll post better pics, maybe I'll have mor stuff blooming by then. Its a new viv so while they seem to be doing well now, in theory same thing could happen to me. Hopefully not


----------



## phender

Not a viv plant and I don't know how common these are in other parts of the country, but you don't see them much in So Cal. 
Hibiscus coccineus


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Phil, nice picture--it's hard to get the "right angle" on that flower. That Hibiscus is native to FL, but you'd be amazed at how many people have never seen one (or for that matter think that the foliage looks like another plant...).


----------



## phender

RarePlantBroker said:


> ......but you'd be amazed at how many people have never seen one (or for that matter think that the foliage looks like another plant...).


Thanks,

Yeah, It is growing in an area not too far from the street. I was afraid that the local kids might harvest it before it flowered.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Here is a better pic of Sinningia White Sprite and Sinningia High Voltage. I knocked one of the white sprite flowers off though messing with the viv.








Colors on my screen look pretty accurate compared to real life for these 2.


----------



## JoshK




----------



## phender

This has probably been on here before, but this is Begonia 'Buttercup'. Nice large flower with cool quilted foliage. This one is in a vivarium.


----------



## JoshK




----------



## phender

This guy grows year 'round outside, hanging under an avocado tree. I love that all the flowers open at once, they feel like wax lips and it smells great.

LC. Purple Cascade 'Fragrance Princess'


----------



## christina hanson

Huge, lovely, stinky _Bulbophyllum carunculatum. _I think it smells like wet latex paint.









_Stelis argentata

_Christina


----------



## EricM

Not really sure what if this is an Episcia or Pearcea but it finally flowered after many years.


----------



## harrywitmore

Looks like Episcia lilaciana to me Eric. This is a highly variable species and it's available in it's many forms under different names.


----------



## inflight

Blooming in full today...Cirrhopetalum 'Daisy Chain'


----------



## christina hanson

_Dracula iricolor, _only about 1" tall. The plant has an interesting sprawling growth habit.


----------



## myersboy6

Frogtofall said:


> Oh c'mon Solly!! I'll help you with the Dischidia flowers. They all have the little umbell 5 petal flowers.
> 
> Here's some of my flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of my bromeliads are either in bloom, just got done blooming, or getting ready to bloom within' the week. All of my peperomias are blooming as well.


what is that vine like plant you have in the bottom picture? I would like some of that stuff to grow on my wall.


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia prostrata


----------



## christina hanson

_Dracula chiroptera _the BAT dracula (squeal!) I'm loving the intense yellow highlights on this one, definitely one of my new favorites.


----------



## Julio

sick Flower, congrats!!


----------



## Woodsman

My Phragmipedium kovachi x Cape Sunset bloomed recently. It's quite a big blossom (though only a single and only lasting a few days).

Richard


----------



## skylsdale

_Begonia squamulosa_, an epiphytic species from West Africa. This plant started out as a leaf cutting just over a year ago:


----------



## Dendro Dave

Bristol's Black light










Utricularia calycifida









Flower is fuzzier but shows the color more accurately then the other photo...


----------



## phender

Just picked this little guy up at a local orchid show.

Pleurothallis alata


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics

Jealous.......

I didn't get to go today...





phender said:


> Just picked this little guy up at a local orchid show.


----------



## phender

Imperial_Aquatics said:


> Jealous.......
> 
> I didn't get to go today...


I think the heat and the outdoor location may have affected what Andy chose to bring, but there was still a lot of good stuff in his and the Ecuagenera booths.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics

As I recall it is tomorrow also, so hopefully I'll get to go check it out.

Of course the Yorba Linda library is also having their book sale tomorrow as well.


----------



## skylsdale

_Anubias nana_


----------



## bobzarry

These guys just basically bloom all year long.


----------



## harrywitmore

*Bulbophyllum careyanum*


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Harry that Bulbophyllum is awesome looking!

How big is that species?


Todd


----------



## harrywitmore

Todd the bulbs are about 3/4" and the leaves about 6". I have some extras to sell if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Dendro Dave

So I found some type of Commelina species (spiderwort) growing outside my place here in OK a lil over a month ago and took some cuttings and put them in a couple vivs. Some seem to be doing well and have even flowered a few times. The flowers don't last long but are nice while they are there. Here is an in viv shot I took today...










Here is a better pic I took outside when I posted about finding this in the link below....








http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/58402-found-cool-blue-flower.html

I've got a couple new things blooming in the hex, I'll post those as soon as they are all open at once, in a day or 2.


----------



## frogparty

Miltonidium Goliath spire "mauna loa"









Bulbophyllum "Kalimpong" 









Pleurothallis allenii









Bulbophyllum Elizabeth Anne "Buckleberry" fowers over 9'' long









A closer look


----------



## phender

That Bulb. "Kalimpong" is awesome. Is it viv suitable?


----------



## frogparty

its in my leuc viv, and flowers multiple times a year. Each new pseudobulb blooms, then blooms again several months later


----------



## harrywitmore

Barbosella porschii 'Mountainside' 










Pleurothallis volans


----------



## candm519

Those are both sweet, Harry.


----------



## inflight

Pluerothallis cardiothalis


----------



## epiphytes etc.

greetings, new here, will post more later. i think the commelina is dianthaflora. it's a great plant in the right situation, however once it gets established, you'll never get rid of it, at least not without breaking down your tank. i've had it take over large portions of greenhouse seemingly overnight.


----------



## Dendro Dave

epiphytes etc. said:


> greetings, new here, will post more later. i think the commelina is dianthaflora. it's a great plant in the right situation, however once it gets established, you'll never get rid of it, at least not without breaking down your tank. i've had it take over large portions of greenhouse seemingly overnight.


Hmm couldn't find many good pics of that one, one of the few I did find had 3 petals, mine only ever has 2...looks more like most of the Commelina erecta pics I found but some of those have 3 lobes also...so not sure. It seems to be dropping seeds which could be a problem if they germinate well. If it wasn't for that it seems to be growing slow enough to at least be managable...but those seeds have me worried ;(


----------



## epiphytes etc.

ya, so i misspoke, it's dianthafolia. andthere are a couple different forms. the form that grows here in arizona has 2 lg blue upper petals, one sm white lower. i'm fairly certain the ones i am seeing here are not erecta. i work at a native plant nursery and we grow this, very aggresive. maybe you can deadhead?


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> ya, so i misspoke, it's dianthafolia. andthere are a couple different forms. the form that grows here in arizona has 2 lg blue upper petals, one sm white lower. i'm fairly certain the ones i am seeing here are not erecta. i work at a native plant nursery and we grow this, very aggresive. maybe you can deadhead?


Not so sure. The pistil arrangement and color on his plant are different than on dianthifolia. Unless the photos I've seen are wrong...


----------



## Dendro Dave

Frogtofall said:


> Not so sure. The pistil arrangement and color on his plant are different than on dianthifolia. Unless the photos I've seen are wrong...


Ya the dianthifolia pics don't look much like it...the erecta pics look almost exactly like what I'm seeing. So hell I don't know  ...as for dead heading, if i was diligent it might be an option but i'm lazy so i'll probably just save it mostly for a couple big tanks and pull seedlings and cut back mature plants as needed. I do have one cutting in an 18tall that keeps putting out a single flower and doesn't seem to be growing like crazy so it might be managable in smaller tanks, unless the growth rate accelerates dramatically.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Maxillaria variablis (just beginning to open!)









i've got a few paphs opening, a bulbo that is budding, a couple oncidiums, and my oh so favorite psychosis ! I'll get picks up sooner or later

ed parker


----------



## skylsdale

Neoregelia binotii


----------



## Dendro Dave

Lame pic but what the heck (Color is a little off, flower should be more red, leaves more silverish less green) .... Espicia silver skies


----------



## phender

Dischidia ruscifolia. I didn't realize the flowers would be so small.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Shirl's Hawaiian Lei (Mini African violet)

It is weird, I don't know if I gave it to much light when young or what but the foliage is much more variegated then in the pic from Rob's violets (where I got it). Look...


----------



## Frogtofall

phender said:


> Dischidia ruscifolia. I didn't realize the flowers would be so small.


They smell pretty good if you get a chance to sniff them.


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> They smell pretty good if you get a chance to sniff them.


I tried really hard, but I can't get my head far enough into the viv to smell them.  
I am hoping they will bloom farther down one of the hanging stems so I can lift it to my nose.


----------



## Frogtofall

One of the greatest things was smelling the miniature clone of D. ruscifolia. It's citrusey fragrance completely filled the greenhouse. Ahhhh.... I miss that.


----------



## james67

the smell of hoyas reminds me of grandmas house 

james


----------



## phender

Picked this up yesterday with a few begonias.

Gesneria cunefolia


----------



## catmanjr

my dad Catman25 has some broms and baby broms actually


----------



## epiphytes etc.

phender said:


> Picked this up yesterday with a few begonias.
> 
> Gesneria cunefolia


i love this plant, probably my favorite viv plant!


----------



## JoshH

phender said:


> Picked this up yesterday with a few begonias.
> 
> Gesneria cunefolia


That's a sexy plant!.......any pics of the whole plant/foliage?


----------



## phender

The place where I got it had a lot of them. PM me if you want the info.

Here is it from the top with the flash.









Here it is from the side without a flash. Shows the number of buds better, but there is reflection from the glass.


----------



## james67

is that a full grown specimen?

james


----------



## phender

james67 said:


> is that a full grown specimen?
> 
> james


No, it would be the perfect viv plant if it was. I think I read that the leaves/stems get to be 6" long. Right now the largest leaf is about 3 1/2". I am hoping it will be slow to reach its maximum growth under viv conditions.


----------



## NathanB

This thread is having Harry and Antone withdraws


----------



## doncoyote

_Paph venestum:_


----------



## phender

bussardnr said:


> This thread is having Harry and Antone withdraws


Well, I can't compete with Harry and Antone.

Here is a Nematanthus 'Pele' and you can pretend its from one of them.


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. The only plants I kept from the move I've already posted pictures of.


----------



## inflight

Restrepia trichoglossa 


DSC_0016 by Fool2Think, on Flickr


----------



## NathanB

phender said:


> Here is a Nematanthus 'Pele' and you can pretend its from one of them.


Nice, most people over look Nematanthus.

Heres a jewel orchid:


----------



## hydrophyte

That _Restrepia_ is really a cool little plant.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

bussardnr said:


> Nice, most people over look Nematanthus.
> 
> Heres a jewel orchid:




Which jewel species is that? those flowers are absolutely amazing!


----------



## phender

This is Lepanthopsis astrophora 'Sally'. I bought at a show because it was small and the guy said that it would be good in a viv. He told me the flower was small, but I wasn't expecting it to be less than 1/4" !. At least there is a spray of about 12 flowers developing. 









I also thought I would post this Begonia prismatocarpa. Is it common for them to have two upper petals instead of one. This is the first time this cutting has flowered and one flower is normal and the other is like this:


----------



## Manuran

Just another yellow flowering African begonia. This one is Begonia mildbraedii.
I like it's compact habit and the white haired stems. It also has a very fine glistening texture to the leaves that really doesn't come out in the photos. One of my favorites of this section of Begonia


----------



## inflight

This one is blooming in my Isla Pastores viv:

Pleurothallis cardiothallis

Pleurothallis cardiothallis by Fool2Think, on Flickr


Pleurothallis cardiothallis by Fool2Think, on Flickr


----------



## pnwpdf

Oncidium sparkle. It smells like vanilla! Its a nice little orchid.










Aeschynanthus, Basket Vine 'Black Pagoda'. Seems to suffer from aphid attacks pretty strongly, but it recovers easily when the aphids get eaten. Nice plant, crappy picture.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Could I get an FTS on the viv with the oncidium? What kind of air circulation do you have in there?


----------



## pnwpdf

fleshfrombone said:


> Could I get an FTS on the viv with the oncidium? What kind of air circulation do you have in there?


Here is a FTS taken just a few minutes ago...










I've got a 3 inch strip of mesh along the top of the viv, though probably 2 inches of the top are covered up with clear tape. It stays pretty humid in there, and the room is pretty cool this time of year. Probably about 55 at night, and 65 during the day. Its a pretty hardy and forgiving orchid, though. A good beginner orchid.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Whats that moss stuff in the bottom? Riccia? almost looks like a type of fissidens?


----------



## pnwpdf

Dendro Dave said:


> Whats that moss stuff in the bottom? Riccia? almost looks like a type of fissidens?


You guessed it. Riccia. Grows great when it gets enough light. I had some in my old planted aquarium, stuck it in here and it's doing great. It came with a little sprig of Bacopa australis in it, which has put up some nice purple little flowers in the past. None yet in this viv, but I'd guess sometime soon. It's taking off as fast as the baby tears has.


----------



## Dendro Dave

pnwpdf said:


> You guessed it. Riccia. Grows great when it gets enough light. I had some in my old planted aquarium, stuck it in here and it's doing great. It came with a little sprig of Bacopa australis in it, which has put up some nice purple little flowers in the past. None yet in this viv, but I'd guess sometime soon. It's taking off as fast as the baby tears has.


Thanks, I thought it was but wasn't quite sure...I think I killed off most of my riccia while being to lazy to move a plant out of the way blocking most of the light to it


----------



## DJ

A first for me. I've had this orchid, Bulbophyllum "Tsiku Phoenix," for about two years and it finally decided to show its colours ... two big blooms at once. Hope you enjoy the pics!

 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## candm519

Promenea 'Limelight' x 'Meadow Gold', with intense, brilliant shades of yellow.



















And Paphiopedilum delenati:
Slightly fuzzed except for the pouch.









The pouch rim reminds me of a pitcher plant.









This paph also has pretty leaves that look like some jewel orchids. All in all, a most satisfactory orchid!


----------



## housevibe7

Lovin the paph Anne.... Those and phrags are prob some of my favorites...


----------



## fishr

This brom is a flowering machine.


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Not really the most showy or largest flower, but my pilea has been doing this for the last couple of days. The flowers are actually very small light-pink/pearlescent colored buds.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid781.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fyy95%2FPeanutbuttER987654321%2FValentines037.mp4">

Nevermind the heavy breathing...I'm sick and all sorts of congested.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Ahh good ole Tillandsia cyanea. How is that holding up in a viv for you?


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Whoops, looks like my link didn't come through properly

Valentines037.mp4 video by PeanutbuttER987654321 - Photobucket


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

NICE! Ive never been able to witness Pilea do there pollen burst!


Thanx for sharing that!


Todd


----------



## fishr

Have a purple wandering jew in bloom but I simply can't a clear photo. Everyone will just have to take my word on it haha. I can tell you, it's small and light pink.


----------



## pnwpdf

Wow that pilea is awesome!

Here is some sort of Gesneriad that is blooming. I don't know exactly what kind of flower it is, but maybe somebody here does? I bought it at a grocery store, if that helps


----------



## NathanB

looks like Ruellia makoyana


----------



## D3monic

pnwpdf said:


> Wow that pilea is awesome!
> 
> Here is some sort of Gesneriad that is blooming. I don't know exactly what kind of flower it is, but maybe somebody here does? I bought it at a grocery store, if that helps


I love the leaves on that!

One of the coolest looking plants I have is my escargo begonia but it got WAY too big for the viv its in. I might have to cull it and plant it in the garden come spring.


----------



## pnwpdf

Wow, thats actually what I was beginning to think it was! Ruellia makoyana! A few minutes ago someone else suggested that it might be a Ruellia, so I started poking around. Definitely not a gesneriad, now that I do a little research. I'm glad I've got someone who has independently come to the same conclusion. The escargot begonia would be an excellent plant for a really large viv, I wish I had one large enough.


----------



## doncoyote

As usual for this time of year, _Phragmipedium caudatum_:



















N.b. Phrags like wet feet. This is a big specimen, but imagine it as a major element in a 4'x4'x2'w viv [drools a bit].


----------



## Mitch

Wow, I love those flowers on that Phrag. They almost look dead!.. but they're actually not... awesome!


----------



## RSS

Nice Phrag there, wish I had the space to dedicate to them.

Few things from this weekend so far.

Begonia raja









Schoenorchis macrantha


----------



## Natefank

unknown Tillandsia


----------



## epiphytes etc.

looks like aeranthos to me


----------



## Natefank

thanks, i got 3 of them from a nursery and none of them were labled


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Tillandsia in bloom. I forget the actual species.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimO

One of my broms was blooming recently. Subtle, but very nice.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I can't compete with your guys cameras, I'm just using a $50 point and shoot, but I thought I'd share anyway. 

Scaphyglottis sp.



















Begonia prismatocarpa



















Begonia 'Buttercup'


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Epidendrum sancti-ramoni species. 










I accidentally broke this inflorescence, glad it has 2 more . I'll get a pic of the plant later

ed parker


----------



## motydesign

my tank is just starting to bloom, the violet is starting to open up a few blooms but not photo worthy yet, then im SUPER excited to see my Haraella odorata started pushing out a spike (noticed it just last night) so im about a month or so out  


then i have these actually blooming.
Pleurothallis minutalis 









Dryadella edwallii (will get another shot when the other 3 or 4 open up in a day or two









and then the kitchen display is blooming pretty well


----------



## JimO

Wow! That kitchen display is spectacular. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## motydesign

Thanks it's quite an ingenious set up I designed. I have the front plank, 1/2" off the bottom so that the water drains into the moss and other plants, but I do have to water the face every day. The box then has a 25 watt heat cable system built into the back that after blooms die off I put it in the living room where it's darker and cooler and reduce watering then after that month put it back in the ktichen plug it in for a week or so (box stays at 79-81) and fert the plant and lots of water. Blooms back up


----------



## fleshfrombone

Well now, this wasn't there yesterday!










From a recently (a month or so) planted neo ampullacea tigrina


----------



## frogparty

Nice Ryan!


----------



## frogparty

Masdevalli Sunset Jaguar "purple sunset". Definitely not the best of the sunset jaguar clones, the flower never opens flat, but still cool. Makes it hard to focus well though


----------



## fleshfrombone

Nice Jason. My Chiquita Linda decided to join the party.


----------



## JimO

The blue in those blossoms is incredible!


fleshfrombone said:


> Nice Jason. My Chiquita Linda decided to join the party.


----------



## frogparty

Ryan, is that the Chiquita Linda I gave you?
Mine arent blooming right now, but look like they will be soon


----------



## fleshfrombone

No, that was from another user on here. Actually it came with the ampullacea I posted earlier.


----------



## candm519

Cool little Phal. Mini Mark Holm:
Blossoms are about 1 inch across.



















And a mystery minSinningia that finally bloomed when I zapped up the light, fertilized regularly and allowed it to sprawl a bit.


----------



## candm519

Oops, the MinSin is S. 'Deep Purple Dreaming'.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Epidendrum sancti-ramoni mother plant









(wouldn't let me edit my last post  )


----------



## GRIMM

Here is my very first orchid bloom. It is sitting in my plant grow-out tank, with no air circulation and high humidity. Misted every 1-2 days.

The larger bloom is still maturing, and hasnt fully opened yet. I'll make sure to get a picture of the bottom side once the petals open up further.

Cirrhopetalum Pulchellum


----------



## GRIMM

Less then 24 hours later...Now thats more like it!


----------



## frogparty

thats a cool little Cirrhopetalum. Nicely bloomed


----------



## motydesign

Violet and edwallii


----------



## DJ

According to my quick search there hasn't been a pic of this Phalaenopsis in this thread since 2009 and because this is the first time its bloomed for me I thought I'd share 

Phalaenopsis "Mini Mark"


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Stelis argentata:


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Anselia africanus - I know it is not in a viv, but it is around 3 - 4 feet tall  Stinks too...

















Pleurothallis unksp from ecuador. Thinking it is a green form of bivalvis, conicostignia, matudana, or prolaticollaris


----------



## GRIMM

Leptotes Bicolor


----------



## JimO

I don't remember what this is, but I never expected such a nice flower.


----------



## james67

jim, looks to me like episcia lilacina and if you got it from myself or lee i can assure you that it is.

james


----------



## JimO

You know, I might have gotten it during last June's frog meet.


james67 said:


> jim, looks to me like episcia lilacina and if you got it from myself or lee i can assure you that it is.
> 
> james


----------



## dom

Just a brom from the yard, dont know the id on it srry

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid

Got my first and only vivarium bloom a couple of weeks ago. Just took picks of it for the first time recently. It is some kind of anthurium I believe.

A little background first. The tank has been set up for over a year. When I first planted this plant it had several blooms. The blooms died off within several months. After the blooms died off the plant started sending up many leaves. I trimmed any that got too tall\lanky, or leaves that got too big. It also started sening out exploratory roots over some driftwood that are a very attractive red color. Then finally a bloom appeared. It took me a couple weeks to know with absolute certainty that it was indeed a bloom, but a bloom it was and this is what it looks like now.


----------



## flapjax3000

JimO said:


> You know, I might have gotten it during last June's frog meet.



Jim I don't remember me or James bringing any episcia to the June meet, but I do remember that Al brought a basket of it. You should try him, I am pretty sure he has the id on it.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I had some Episcia 'Blue Waters' (which is a cv. of E. lilacina) that I brought...so that may be it.


----------



## JimO

RarePlantBroker said:


> I had some Episcia 'Blue Waters' (which is a cv. of E. lilacina) that I brought...so that may be it.


Al - It's one of my favorite viv plants and I know I got it close to a year ago, so thanks.


----------



## toksyn

Dracula roezlii.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

NICE BLOOM! Is that Elaphoglossum peltatum I see beside it?


Todd


----------



## frogparty

Damn, awesome dracula!!!!!


----------



## toksyn

Dartfrogfreak said:


> NICE BLOOM! Is that Elaphoglossum peltatum I see beside it?
> 
> 
> Todd


It is indeed. 

Thank you


----------



## iljjlm

First orchid blooming since I moved them back outside.

Acropera amaparoana









Dave


----------



## Manuran

Dave, nice flower and photo.


----------



## VicSkimmr




----------



## Ross

Columnea purpureovittata


















Hummingbird's-eye view; you can see the pollen is not yet mature.









Trichomes on the highly bullate leaf for those who haven't seen before..










Does anybody have experience pollinating Columnea and growing from seed? I'm planning to emasculate this flower when the pollen ripens and save it for when the pistils of the other developing flowers are receptive.


----------



## DJ

Fantastic closeups in the prior post! 

And a new bloom for me:

_Angraecum didieri_

 


Its kind of hard to see but there's a 2-3 inch "spur" that hangs below the main flower. Very cool I think


----------



## sstock

My Cattleya bloomed. Did not open very well, but it is a start.


----------



## Frogtofall

Ross said:


> Columnea purpureovittata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummingbird's-eye view; you can see the pollen is not yet mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trichomes on the highly bullate leaf for those who haven't seen before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have experience pollinating Columnea and growing from seed? I'm planning to emasculate this flower when the pollen ripens and save it for when the pistils of the other developing flowers are receptive.


Its so easy. Probably the easiest thing in the world to pollenate. When the pollen matures, just wipe a light amount on a receptive pistil. I used a toothpic. If I remember right, the pistil is receptive before the pollen matures so that should help you decide when to pollenate.


----------



## candm519

Final three blossoms from my Phal. Mini Mark. It has had flowers for over 2 months!










Of course, it could always throw another stem from one of the nodes. Gotta love those Phals!


----------



## candm519

One tray of mixed mini Sinningias, grown from leaves and seeds. I introduced variables by crossing different looking flowers; using leaves, even knowing that sinningias do not always breed true from single leaves; plus I suspect fungus gnats may have cross-pollinated some too. I like the surprising and different results already. I think I'll play some more, though I expect my practices are frowned upon by real hybridizers. (Labels are just for me)








Closer views of some of my favorites:
Big white rim








Similar but with frilly edges








Dark purple hearted 








Pinkpink with navyblue dotted throat








Sweet white with pale lilac in throat


----------



## motydesign

In the viv, can someone identify now?









Front yard hahha but still pretty








Then my orchid box is still going strong (sorry for crappy phone pic) plus some new spikes all over!!!


----------



## inflight

That orchid looks to me like maybe a maxillaria.


----------



## motydesign

No I don't think so, different type of leaf growth


----------



## Mantellaprince20

motydesign said:


> No I don't think so, different type of leaf growth


Your top picture is Maxillaria variabilis. Maxillaria is a huge genus with a LOT of diversity. I have a Max reincheimiana that has purple under leafs and white spots on the top of the leaves. I have several Max variabilis in my collection 

Ed Parker


----------



## motydesign

My apologies inflight! you were right.


----------



## phender

These are pics from early April, but it is blooming again right now. Some of the blooms are on new spikes, some are re-blooming on old spikes.(glad I didn't trim them off!)

Masdevallia	erinacea (horrida) I think they have changed the genus name, but I can't read the tag anymore.









The whole plant. I just put it in the window sill for the picture.


----------



## frogparty

awesome masdie!!!


----------



## phender

frogparty said:


> awesome masdie!!!


Thanks! I am hoping to get another awesome orchid soon.


----------



## frogparty

haha! I have to wait for it to finish blooming before I divide it. then you'll get your division.


----------



## JimO

I don't recall the name of this vine. The foliage isn't anything special, but it finally bloomed and WOW! What a beautiful flower.


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like some type of Columnea.


----------



## james67

looks like a cutting of columnea sulfurea that i gave out at a meet, but jim can tell you if thats where he got it, and antone, if it is... whats up with the orange lip?
james


----------



## Frogtofall

Yah I don't remember C sulfurea having the orange. It's prob a hybrid....


----------



## JimO

Actually, I got it from NE Herp and he refers to it as Columnea 'Carnival'. I looked it up and he is sold out, but the flower in the photo looks the same. New England Herpetoculture - Vines

The vine is so ordinary looking that I had forgotten about it, but there is a flower every 2 to 3 inches on my vine (total of 6 blossoms).



james67 said:


> looks like a cutting of columnea sulfurea that i gave out at a meet, but jim can tell you if thats where he got it, and antone, if it is... whats up with the orange lip?
> james


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah, that's more like it. 

For another awesome one, try C microhylla. Tiny foliage, huge flowers!


----------



## JimO

Where can I get one?



Frogtofall said:


> Yeah, that's more like it.
> 
> For another awesome one, try C microhylla. Tiny foliage, huge flowers!


----------



## Frogtofall

If you put out a Want ad in the Classifieds section I'm sure you'll find it. I sold a lot of it when in was selling cuttings.


----------



## EricM

I think this one is a Kohleria, maybe snakeskin.

Second is Maid Marion begonia

Eric


----------



## AzureFrog

Alsobia dianthiflora - I've been waiting about 2 years for this plant to flower... it was the second nice surprise I've had this week (the 1st was a tad morphing).


----------



## christina hanson

Here's a weird one:


Dresslerella caesariata 

Christina


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work Christina! That really is a funny plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

christina hanson said:


> Here's a weird one:
> 
> 
> Dresslerella caesariata
> 
> Christina


I'm just gonna say it.... This is ummm... Very.... Uhhhh.... "Female body part" looking.... 

I like!!


----------



## phender

christina hanson said:


> Here's a weird one:
> 
> 
> Dresslerella caesariata
> 
> Christina


I know some orchids imitate female wasps so they can be pollinated by the male wasps. 
Who or what is supposed to be pollinating this flower?


----------



## kate801

Dendrobium Indivism


And Epidendrum Porpax


----------



## phender

This one is still in my grow out tank. I usually get begonias for their leaves first and flowers second(or not at all). This one had the cutest flower. I just couldn't pass it up. It is a trailing plant from the Philippines. 

Begonia U074


----------



## candm519

You're right, that is cute!

Do you have a picture that includes the leaves?


----------



## phender

candm519 said:


> You're right, that is cute!
> 
> Do you have a picture that includes the leaves?


I didn't mean that the leaves are ugly, but that isn't what first caught my eye.

Here's the whole cutting.









Here's a closer shot of the leaf.


----------



## candm519

I didn't think you implied that, actually the opposite. I was just interested to see the whole thing. That is one cool plant. This is another post where we need to be able to click on 'Want'!


----------



## kate801

Very pretty. I have to say the flowers on my Begonia Prismatocarpa are probably the coolest part.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Amalophyllon SP RM2006











Todd


----------



## phender

Its not often that I have seen a viv suitable begonia with a deep pink flower. This is B. coriacea.


----------



## mrfrogdude

I know it's nothing unusual to see, but this is my first bloom in my first viv 

I don't know the name of the brom either...sorry!

Mark


----------



## toksyn

Lepanthes manabina


----------



## Mantellaprince20

toksyn said:


> Lepanthes manabina


Dang, what are your growing conditions. Mine is hanging in there, but not doing exceptionally well.....









Chamaeranthe venucosum


----------



## toksyn

Temperature fluctuates from 78F to 73F, and humidity stays between 80% and 90%. The tank (Exo Terra 36x18x24 with modified lid) only has passive air circulation. It is growing a little more than a foot away from a dual T5HO fixture with a pink plant bulb and a 12K bulb. I know that 12K isn't ideal but the growth of every plant in there has been so surprising that I haven't swapped it out . . . 

I'm actually really glad you asked - when I went to check on my temp / rh guage I noticed two snails near the manabina. My solution for snails in the girlfriend's aquarium was to get a dwarf puffer - those things murder snails like no other. If only it would grow lungs and legs . . .



Mantellaprince20 said:


> Dang, what are your growing conditions. Mine is hanging in there, but not doing exceptionally well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chamaeranthe venucosum


----------



## candm519

Some recent pretties in my big terrarium (with no frogs to stomp on them):

That central mat started with 3 self-seeding plants of Sinningia muscicola, a species.










One S. muscicola seed found its way halfway up the cliff, and so far it seems happy there. The foreground plant is a propagated S. Freckles. It grew from a leaf or seed, so it may be the real thing--or not. 










A tiny hybrid, one parent of this one is S. concinna.










And more of my haphazardly propagated S. Freckles (see the one paler bloom in the middle? Somebody else's DNA got in there)


----------



## toksyn

Sinningia is growing on me, especially since the ones in those last few photos look to be ethereal. Maybe its a trick of the light / lens / <insert optical illusion>.

This particular composition is my favorite because it just seems very natural to me:



candm519 said:


> One S. muscicola seed found its way halfway up the cliff, and so far it seems happy there. The foreground plant is a propagated S. Freckles. It grew from a leaf or seed, so it may be the real thing--or not.


----------



## toksyn

Lepanthes fiskei


----------



## Spaff

Oh man! That Lepanthes is awesome. Do you grow any others?


----------



## toksyn

Spaff said:


> Oh man! That Lepanthes is awesome. Do you grow any others?


Thanks! I have a photo of my Lepanthes manabina blooming a few posts above. I also have a Lepanthes calodictyon that hasn't stopped blooming or growing since I got it months ago.


----------



## Spaff

It looks like those plants are really enjoying your growing conditions! Congratulations on the success.


----------



## Bonobo

Beautiful plants Dev! That dracula roezlii bloom a few pages back is unbelievable.
Really wish I could have seen some of your tanks..


----------



## toksyn

.Thanks all! Dave, I would have liked to have shown you the tanks but I was pretty embarrassed about how disorganized the room was ... I have some new stuff coming in in the next few weeks and I'm sure I will have more plants available at some point. Perhaps if you visit again I will show you around .


----------



## Tim F

Cycnoches herrenhusanum. Quite the little show-off!


----------



## Greasy

Tim F said:


> Cycnoches herrenhusanum. Quite the little show-off!


Oh, what moss is that? I really like it.


----------



## Bonobo

Sounds good man.. 





toksyn said:


> .Thanks all! Dave, I would have liked to have shown you the tanks but I was pretty embarrassed about how disorganized the room was ... I have some new stuff coming in in the next few weeks and I'm sure I will have more plants available at some point. Perhaps if you visit again I will show you around .


----------



## Tim F

IceDragon said:


> Oh, what moss is that? I really like it.


I wish I knew. It was a dried moss that I snagged from a discarded floral arrangement (one man's trash, right?). I haven't been able to get an ID from any of the florist around here, but whatever it is it established quickly and is a fast grower.


----------



## Mer_

I am a plant murderer so the fact that anything is blooming, no matter how common it is, makes me happy.


----------



## boabab95

Habenaria rhodiheila


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Pearcea sp. Ecuador


----------



## candm519

These are some of my mini Sinningias that blossomed recently, grown from collected seeds. None of them resemble the named hybrids I started with. Except the white one, and it is likely invisibly carrying who-knows-what other genes or modifiers. I expect I'll try all of these as parents if they are blooming the next time the impulse strikes me.
All are hybrids from selfings or random me-bee multiple crossings that I made from whatever was blooming that day.
I think the ones with colors spreading out equally are my favorites. And any unusual markings and color combinations. And rippled crepe-paper rims.
I so detest culling, but have to to make room for my next batch. I keep wondering what great potential and really cool genetics I'm tossing in the garbage.


----------



## james67

dont cull them... send extras to me! 

james


----------



## motydesign

i was told this was a Scaphyglottis sp. unknown.

























can you help mt out bonnie?


----------



## frogparty

Not a scaphyglottis, looks more like an Australian dendrobium


----------



## frogparty

Check out IOSPE when you have a no ID, helps a lot.


----------



## motydesign

Thanks, picked it up off Bonnie a few months back... She said it was from Florida, I'll try looking it up when I get to a computer


----------



## WeeNe858

Gastrochilus japonicus


----------



## Spaff

Motydesign, looks like Diplocaulobium tipuliferum.


----------



## frogparty

Good call on that! Definitely looks like a diplocaulobium


----------



## motydesign

Wow you nailed that one!!! Well I am growing this thing all wrong then hahaha, but thankfully it doesn't seem to ming so far.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I sent you part of an Encyclia tampensis, the Scaphyglottis I have blooms like this 










I'm at a loss on what that is, I don't think it was from me? Very pretty though!!


----------



## motydesign

Sorry Bonnie...guess it must have come from RSS ? But Thank you it is pretty !


----------



## Frogtofall

Its been quite some time since I've been able to contribute so I'm happy to finally have something! 

This isn't super flashy but it is rather rare...

*Micholitzia obcordata* (know also as Hoya manipurensis)


----------



## kate801

Just a violet, but it's pretty and always in bloom for me.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Frogtofall said:


>


Antone, what is that little peperomia underneath? It is sweet!

Oh, your other plant is nice too..  I love the flowers


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Brassavola nodosa


----------



## deinolf

i've got a 4" hole cut in the floor of my vivarium that leads to the pump. i currently have my 3rd 4" pot of baby's tears setting down in the hole. it seems the plants keep rotting after a month or so and have to be replaced. does anyone have any suggestions for a hearty plant that i can use instead, that won't die off?


----------



## Okapi

Dischidia ovata; had 4-5 flowers, but the rest fell off. Blooms for me 3-4 times per year in each vivarium.

Sinningia muscicola aka "Rio das Pedras"
I recently received this plant and a few days later it was in bloom. It is currently in one of my grow out tanks.

I also have Hydrocotyle umbellata (aquatic pennywort) blooming in an aquarium and a vivarium at the moment, but the flower clusters are too small for my Iphone to focus on...


----------



## Okapi

deinolf said:


> i've got a 4" hole cut in the floor of my vivarium that leads to the pump. i currently have my 3rd 4" pot of baby's tears setting down in the hole. it seems the plants keep rotting after a month or so and have to be replaced. does anyone have any suggestions for a hearty plant that i can use instead, that won't die off?


My only guess is that the soil in the pot becomes saturated in water causing the roots to rot.
Make a new thread with a picture of the situation in the general discussion or plant sections of this forum and you will get more responses.


----------



## Frogtofall

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Antone, what is that little peperomia underneath? It is sweet!
> 
> Oh, your other plant is nice too..  I love the flowers


That is what is supposedly Pep emarginella. I got it in a plant trade a couple years ago.


----------



## Spaff

Bulbophyllum nitidum


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Bulbophyllum cucullatum??? can't find this as an actual species, so if anyone has ideas on an ID, let me know


----------



## motydesign

NICE Bulbo!!!

here is mt Haraella odorata specimen .... this thing is getting HUGE!!! currently have 3 flowers opened up with 7 blooms maturing


----------



## bsr8129




----------



## phender

I know Bulbophylums are pretty easy, but these are the first one that have bloomed in my care, so I am pretty excited.
Bulb. alagense (small form)









Same flower close up.









This one came out of nowhere. Bulb. lasiochilum


----------



## winstonamc

nothing that impressive but here's a cute little guy:


----------



## frogparty

Nice phender! I have the dark form of lasiochilum and I really like it, it smells like strawberries, but it's now too far into a Viv for me to smell it


----------



## winstonamc

anyone know what kind of begonia that is which I posted?


----------



## phender

winstonamc said:


> anyone know what kind of begonia that is which I posted?


Looks like Begonia elaeagnifolia (aka: Begonia schultzei)
I love the pink/white/yellow color combo. Once it starts, its almost always in bloom.


----------



## winstonamc

thanks! Man the knowledge base on here is awesome!


----------



## ghostmantis

Pleurothallis alata









Sinningia 'Little Wood Nymph'









Sinningia 'Bright Eyes'









Sinningia 'Rio Das Pedras'









Sinningia pusilla


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## phytotelmata

What's the plant with the purple flowers?


----------



## motydesign




----------



## ritersofly

motydesign said:


>


I bet that terribilis is dying to smash down that orchid flower!

Awesome plant!

pleurothallis?


----------



## motydesign

H. odorata


found out the flower i had before (thinking it was an odorata) was a mislabeled and was truly
Gastrochilus japonicus
4/5 days now and none of the 4 mints have even touched it. they next to it quite frequently though


----------



## teggner

hydrophyte said:


> My ladies' tress orchid (_Spiranthes cernua_ var. _odorata_) is going in my 65-gallon display right now. Here is the flowerhead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent shot of the whole tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where the "_odorata_" comes from(?). I detect no scent at all from these blooms.


Whats the backgroundplant called? the grass-like?


----------



## D3monic

Jewel orchids in the 75gal cristobal viv. Two plants currently blooming.










Begonia in the Varadero viv



















Wandering jew in the Benedicta viv. (I didnt even know it bloomed)










I had a bunch more bloom pics but my wife must have deleted them.


----------



## frogparty

Cant find my camera cord at the moment but I just took pics of Scaphosephalum rapax, Pleurothallis ornata, Restrepia guttulata, Restrepia trichoglossa, and Racinaea blassii. I just had that damn cord too...will post pics when I find it.


----------



## Spaff

Looking forward to those pictures frogparty. I love the little dangles on the ornata.


----------



## frogparty

Ive got bulbos that have those tassles too! 








Bulbo wendlandii


----------



## james67

looks like frogparty's got some fire $hit with the little pink "hairs" 

super cool man! i just got my first orchid bloom EVER tonight (nothing very showy though) so i now understand the excitement when you all talk about these super cool orchids.

(until recently i killed orchids like it was going out of style so i refrained from purchasing them)
im worried that with this single flower i might have started a very expensive addiction...

james


----------



## frogparty

I hook you up brutha. The first one's free.....LOL


----------



## james67

yep. my first orchid flower ever. 

james


----------



## Spaff

frogparty, I've got that Bulbo. too. Mine's a recent buy though and only a three bulb division, so I'll be waiting a little while for blooming I think. 

James, is that Epidendrum porpax?


----------



## james67

Spaff said:


> James, is that Epidendrum porpax?


yep!

james


----------



## frogparty

Bulbophyllum lasiochilum








smells like strawberries


----------



## Manuran

Bulbos...my favorite! Nice lasiochilum. When I first started w/ bulbos, the dark ones like yours used to be called breviscapum and the light ones were lasiochilum. The taxonomy is always changing, but I guess clarifying everything makes it fun too.


----------



## frogparty

well the wendlandii I posted is apparently wendlandianum...but I call it like I got it from Andy. I go by the tag.


----------



## Manuran

Yeah, the tags are frequently wrong or the name is slaughtered from person to person. 
Nice B. wendlandianum btw. I bet in the case of your plant, because there are other orchid genera with a species wendlandii, some confusion pops up.
It happens to me sometimes when I can't remember the ending of some species off the top of my head.
Here's one that I've had for 17 years and I always called it Bulb. adenambon. I think now, they put it in synonymy with Bulb. quadrangulare. I think I'll wait a little longer before I change my tags. Or, I'll just keep calling it adenambon


----------



## Spaff

We must have similar tastes in orchids, frogparty! I've got a lasiochilum waiting to bloom as well! I think the wendlandii/ wendlandianum issue has to do with the Latin. Since Bulbophyllum ends in the -um, the species does as too. If this were in a genus that didn't have this ending, it would be wendlandii. I think the words mean the same thing. I think it has to do with keeping it the same Latin gender/tense.

Manuran, how big is the plant of the Bulb. adenambon? That flower is spectacular.


----------



## Manuran

Yeah, It definitely has to do with the gender of the genus, but some of the more obscure genera, I can never remember. I think a lot of growers, don't even care! lol (def. some do)

It's easy when there are only a few major changes like when they established Ranitomeya and Oophaga and the changes to the species names. 

But every once in awhile if you throw a genus at me that I don't usually think about, I might create endings of my own! lol 

The B. quadrangulare  is about 3 inches tall if you are measuring both bulb and leaf. The flower is about 2.5 inches across


----------



## frogparty

Well, you can definitely send me a division of that!!! Love it!


----------



## Spaff

I totally understand what you mean with the naming mess in orchids right now. What's currently going on in the Cattleya Alliance is more confusing than ever. To me, an Encyclia is an Encyclia. I'm not into Euchile, Prosthechea, etc. 

IOPSE lists Bulb. adenambon is a valid species. I don't think it looks anything like the quadrangulare they show a picture of.


----------



## frogparty

And you have the whole Schomburgkia, Laelia, Myrmecophila thing too...good times
At least I understood the Pleurothallis/Stelis split.
Rythionathos split from Bulbophyllum-in fact the whole Mastigion Cirrhopetalum thing too still seems weird. Guess I need to read a bit more literature on it


----------



## Spaff

Was the Pleurothallis/ Stelis split recent? I've only recently started with a Pleurothallid collection, so I've always known Stelis. 

The whole Cattleya alliance is getting rearranged. I think Sophronitis is now Cattleya as are many of the Laelias.

I'm afriad we're headed that way with Bulbos too. Along with the changes you mentioned, the PNG Bulbos. with a non-moving lip (Bulb. nitidum, alkmaarense, microrhombos) are being moved into Hapalochilus.


----------



## Manuran

Spaff said:


> I totally understand what you mean with the naming mess in orchids right now. What's currently going on in the Cattleya Alliance is more confusing than ever. To me, an Encyclia is an Encyclia. I'm not into Euchile, Prosthechea, etc.
> 
> IOPSE lists Bulb. adenambon is a valid species. I don't think it looks anything like the quadrangulare they show a picture of.


In that recent work by Vermeulen, he put adenambon as a synonym of quadrangulare. The B. quadrangulare they show is very similar in shape of the sepals, lip, and petals. Just the color is different.

The flower also opens and closes during the day. It looks like Jo Levy's photo in the afternoon/night, like the photo of quadrangulare in the morning and like my photo in the late morning/midday. Also the photo of adenambon was posted a long time ago (it's still classified as a Ephippium on IOSPE and the quadrangulare photo is from 2008 and it is listed as a Polymeres.) Even if these turn out to be 2 different species, they are definitely both related and would be in the same section. 
I think IOSPE isn't always the most current, it is just one of the biggest accumilations. Of course that's just my opinion


----------



## Spaff

I can see the resemblance now that you pointed it out. The drooping picture of the adenambon and the different angles they are taken from is somewhat deceiving.


----------



## Manuran

Photos can always be deceiving. I'm regularly amazed when I see something live for the first time and it becomes clear as to what I was seeing in a photo. Sometimes it's a pleasant surprise and sometimes it's disappointing! I'm sure we are in agreement that both of the bulbos in question are awesome though! 

Wow, a whole page with no pictures! I may have posted this one already. I can't remember.
Anyway, Bulbophyllum tricanaliferum


----------



## james67

WOW!!!!!!
that is an incredible bloom

any chance of a division?
james


----------



## frogparty

agreed...drool


----------



## randfp

*Orchids blooming...*

I just want to share two of my orchids in a vivarium with their flowers. My photos are taken with a macro lens but I have a limited focal length, still saving for the big guys...
Oh, they are Lepanthes calodictyon and Pleurothallis shuarri.


----------



## Spaff

I totally agree that both types of quadrangulare are awesome, and I'd love to have a couple plants of each (tricanaliferum included) in my collection some day. Your greenhouses must be spectacular!

Here's a couple of mine that have bloomed recently:








[/url]
Bulbophyllum nitidum by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is one of the PNG Bulbos. that is being moved into Hapalochilus.








[/url]
Bulbophyllum saltatorium var. saltatorium by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

I got a small 3 bulb division of this early in the year, and it's growing great for me. I really like the shape of the pseudobulbs and the flowers are interesting as well. 








[/url]
Pleurothallis eumecocaulon  by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

This one needs cooler conditions, so I have it growing in the fridge along with some Masdies and Draculas. The flowers on this are TINY, but I think it will look good with a flush of these little flowers.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Masdevallia glandulosa - opened its second flower for me, what a surprise! I have been growing this on the window silll!


----------



## doncoyote

_Paphiopedilum venustum_


----------



## phender

Here are a couple I picked up in spike a couple weeks ago. I am excited because they are blooming and didn't just drop their buds when I put them in vivs.
Masdevallia livingstoneana









Pleurothallis cypripedioides. Harry at Andy's Orchids called it "one of the fuzzy toilet bowl pleuros".


----------



## frogparty

Very nice! I need to take some pics of my new Andy's aquisitions


----------



## Azurel

Here is a Monochaetum sp. Ecuador I have in a grow out tank....


----------



## ritersofly

Begonia bowerae 'Leprechaun'

not very flashy but cool Begonia flower... note the red sparkles...


----------



## JoshH

Azurel said:


> Here is a Monochaetum sp. Ecuador I have in a grow out tank....


Interesting, got any pics of the foliage?


----------



## fishman9809

Restrepia lansbergii (focus-stacked)


----------



## frogparty

Love that restrepia


----------



## fishman9809

Yeah it's a fantastic species. It just came in the mail yesterday from Andy's and it bloomed the next day. In reality the flowers are spotted with deep purple spots, but the flash makes them seem more pinkish.


----------



## frogparty

Yeah his whole batch was in bud when I was there after Christmas. Still my favorite orchid genus...although I'm lovin Ornithocephalus a lot too.


----------



## frogparty

Get your hands on his clone of guttulata! One of the best of that species. And get a pelyx if you can find it


----------



## fishman9809

I also have Restrepia trichoglossa (not in bloom) but I think the lansbergii flowers are much more magnificent and vibrant.

I might go to UCSD so I'm excited to be heading down there to see his collection. I hear it's incredible.

EDIT: Man I wish. I'm running out of room and money. I just spent most of my available money on Barbosella sp. Peru, Restrepia trichoglossa, Restrepia lansbergii, and Pleurothallis grobyi all from him. I have to keep some handy for when he comes up to the Bay in February for the orchid exposition.


----------



## frogparty

I live under 10 minutes away...so dangerous


----------



## fishman9809

Not sure whether I should feel sorry for you or be envious of you...heh. I'm sure I'll be posting more orchid pics soon enough. I have two Phalaenopsis species (or hybrids, not sure) from my local nursery that are in spike. It's getting exciting for me.


----------



## frogparty

UCSD is a great school, and you can't beat the weather here... Come on down 
Don't feel sorry for me. I'm working on my willpower.


----------



## Mer_




----------



## therizman2




----------



## fishman9809

It bloomed again! Restrepia lansbergii:


----------



## frogparty

Nice! I hope more people catch the Restrepia bug, they're such great orchids


----------



## Mantellaprince20

nice, that is a gorgeous restrepia. My R. contorta just blasted on me  but started throwing a ton of keikis! It is one of my favorite restrepia blooms! Oh, and I definitely have the restrepia bug, but it is far behind the lepanthes and masdevallia bug


----------



## Azurel

JoshH said:


> Interesting, got any pics of the foliage?


I do Josh....

Here is a pic of the rest of the plant.....


----------



## motydesign

fishman9809 said:


> It bloomed again! Restrepia lansbergii:


WOW!!! another plant added to the list!


----------



## frogparty

Ornithocephalus gladiatus








better pic









Cyclopogon linleyanum bloom


----------



## bebert

first orchid to flower again for me !
kefersteinia mystacina


----------



## kate801

After nearly two years I was so excited to find my Trias Oblonga blooming… until it turned out to be what looks like Intermedia instead. Oh well, still cool flowers, just not what I paid for.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

kate801 said:


> After nearly two years I was so excited to find my Trias Oblonga blooming… until it turned out to be what looks like Intermedia instead. Oh well, still cool flowers, just not what I paid for.


I have been looking at Trias sp. lately. That is definitely T. intermedia. I've actually been looking for T. oblonga. Andy's only has 2 Trias available, cambodiana and 1 no ID. Where did you buy this plant?


----------



## frogparty

Not the best pic. Dendrobium oligophyllum. Over 3 years of NONSTOP blooming


----------



## kate801

@ Flying Squirrel: It came from Thailand. For some reason I thought I remembered picking up Picta and Oblonga on that shipment, but I grabbed Intermedia and Oblonga so hopefully the other one is Oblonga.


----------



## fishman9809

Some Phalaenopsis I got at a local nursery. Not sure if it's a species plant, hybrid, or cultivar.


----------



## motydesign




----------



## Shinosuke

motydesign said:


>


What is this?


----------



## motydesign

encyclia cochleata

now called
Prosthechea cochleata


----------



## Spaff

Chiloschista segawai by goods82, on Flickr

Chiloschista segawai


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Spaff said:


> Chiloschista segawai by goods82, on Flickr
> 
> Chiloschista segawai


You lucky guy, that is one awesome plant!


----------



## skylsdale

A begonia species of some kind...can't recall the name.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

skylsdale said:


> A begonia species of some kind...can't recall the name.




Begonia schultzii, a nice succulent african species


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Leptotes bicolor - nice surprise, this plant is being kept very warm. The upper strata of this viv is a pretty constant 85 deg during the day and drops to low 70s, upper 60s at night










Pleurothallis scurrula - quite an interesting flower! This one must have liked the new conditions and light I put it in, as it starting growing and budding in the first week in it's new viv


----------



## skanderson

have a few nice things in bloom now in the viv.







Pleurothallis pilocardiodes







Platystele velota







Scaphosepalum rapax







Comparettia macroplectron







Restrepia dodsonii







Sophronitis violacea







Dendrobium unicum


----------



## skanderson

forgot a pic from a few days ago







Bulbophyllum lepidium


----------



## boabab95

skanderson said:


> Sophronitis violacea
> 
> 
> 
> Do have a fts for this?
Click to expand...


----------



## skanderson

yes updated today in the build thread titled "my big woodie"


----------



## fishr




----------



## frogparty

Cute little tolumnia


----------



## fishr

Thanks for the ID and compliment frogparty. It didn't have a tag but I really liked the foliage.


----------



## fishr

Wow, three more buds opened up. Pretty little plant.


----------



## toksyn




----------



## alivetheycried

nothing blooming yet, which is weird to meh O.O


----------



## flyingSquirrel

toksyn said:


>


What species is that?


----------



## toksyn

flyingSquirrel said:


> What species is that?


Chiloschista segawai


----------



## fishr

toksyn said:


> Chiloschista segawai


Is it mounted to that clay pot?


----------



## toksyn

Very loosely . . . I'm not sure you can say mounted, it's more accurately barely holding on. Got it that way, unfortunately.

Or fortunately, because now I have a cool leafless mass that I could potentially put anywhere without having to unmount it first.


----------



## gregadc

Limnophila aromatica


----------



## jmoose

*Bulb. makoyanum*



























































*Bulb. fascinator*











*Dendrobium prenticei*











*Phalaenopsis schilleriana*



















*Bulb. acutibracteatum*


----------



## skanderson

very nice pics. i obviously need a decent macro lens. any opinions on one for canon eos.


----------



## toksyn

Dracula lotax


----------



## flyingSquirrel

A list of firsts:

- My first real contribution to this thread
- My first ever orchid bloom 
- My first time doing the "orchid bloom victory dance" 

Dendrobium lichenastrum (All white?! I thought it was going to have pink w/ stripes)



















and Sinningia muscicola (Sinningia sp. "Rio das Pedras")


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Dendrobium trantanuii

















Psygmorchis pusilla









Leptotes bicolor









Pleurothallis scurrulla


----------



## fishman9809

Some Phalaenopsis. New buds opening:









No idea what this is, but its flowers are very very bright purple:









Oncidium Sharry Baby 'Sweet Fragrance' I picked up at Pacific Orchid Expo just started opening and smelling delicious:


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Blooming today... Columnea purpureo vittata (seeds to come) Rynchostele rossii
In the terrarium brazilian mini orchid and Sinningia white sprite.


----------



## skanderson

few new things in bloom in the last week.







Cryptocentrum latifolia is a nice yellow green tone







Oeniella polystachys small angraecoid looking thing.


----------



## JimO

I love these flowers. The vine is pretty nondescript, but the flowers are stunning. It blooms every 3 to 6 months, but the blossoms open sequentially over a period of weeks and each one lasts a week to 10 days.

It is Columnea "Carnival" and I got it from New England Herpeticulture.


----------



## fishr

Cattleya aurantiaca


----------



## AlexD

fishr said:


> Cattleya aurantiaca


Very nice. I love this species! One of my favorite Cattleyas.


----------



## fishr

Thank you Alex.


----------



## fishr

Wim - Which one is this?


----------



## glass frog

my largest masdy yet over 8 inches from tip too tip 
masd. bay island


----------



## Wim van den Berg

fishr said:


> Wim - Which one is this?


It,s Columnea purpureo vittata an easy growing species of the gesneriads.When it,s getting berry,s (with seeds) i have something to swap


----------



## fishr

Wim van den Berg said:


> It,s Columnea purpureo vittata an easy growing species of the gesneriads.When it,s getting berry,s (with seeds) i have something to swap


Whoa! That is one awesomely, weird, showy plant! Must make a note. Thank you for the extra photo as well. 

Jessica


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Diodonopsis erinacea

















Pleurothallis quaternaria


----------



## mitcholito

*Dendrobium sulphureum *- Small twig epiphyte from Papua new Guinea where it grows at altitudes around 2000 - 3600 meter.
I grow this in the greenhouse at the moment but is supposed to go into my cooled "Papua new Guinea-viv".


----------



## fishman9809

Restrepia trichoglossa


----------



## motydesign




----------



## hydrophyte

Really cool!


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Brian, that max looks familiar ....  we must have the same supplier ha ha


----------



## motydesign

yeah the orchid pole was a little over gown that day. it took almost a year for me to get this one to bloom hopefully that means now its happy and will just keep pushing them out like they do.


----------



## skanderson

a few orchids misc things starting to bloom again.


----------



## srrrio

Sorry back to more common, but for me it is progress! 
Trailing African violet "happy trails'









and an almost blooming sinningia, you can see a white blossom in the background, another trailing African violet "falling snow"


----------



## toksyn

*Bulbophyllum maximum*










Unfortunately, I did not bloom it . . . but I didn't blast the blooms! 

. . . yea I know it's not the same .


----------



## jacobi

Tillandsia sp. 

Jake


----------



## frogparty

toksyn said:


> *Bulbophyllum maximum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not bloom it . . . but I didn't blast the blooms!
> 
> . . . yea I know it's not the same .


I cant wait for mine to bloom!!! Love this bulbo


----------



## fishman9809

I had a Restrepia trichoglossa keiki bloom today


----------



## Manuran

Here's a similar bulbophyllum I received as oxypterum. I believe many consider it as a var. of maximum. Toward the end of it's blooming, but still interesting.


----------



## frogparty

fishman9809 said:


> I had a Restrepia trichoglossa keiki bloom today


GREAT SHOT OF A GREAT BLOOM. I love Restrepia


----------



## toksyn

*Anoectochilus albolineatus*


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Macroclinium manabinum


----------



## fishman9809

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Macroclinium manabinum


ooooo. That my friend is a beauty!


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I love(have) them too


----------



## AlexD

Not all that exciting of a plant, but it has an interesting story. I *ahem* procured it from the university library. I was trying to decide if it was real or silk, but when I reached out and touched it, a large portion came off in my hand, roots and all. I hauled away from the angry-looking librarian who had witnessed it, and only after I got outside did I realize I still had a large chunk of this lovely Episcia in my hand.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Restrepia brachypus


----------



## Spaff

[/url]
IMG_0627 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

Cattleya intermedia alba


----------



## Spaff

*Bulbophyllum denophyllum* This is a species from Papua New Guinea. I grow it in my tank so high 70's during the day to low 70's/high 60's at night. It's mounted on cork and watered daily. Something I found interested about this plant is how quickly the spikes develop. I noticed the spike in early development on Sunday. This morning, I noticed the flower was opening as I was watering. This is the best picture I could get. The flower formed in a weird position, and I was afraid I would break the wiry spike if I manipulated it too much. 








[/url]
IMAG0208 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Spaff said:


> *Bulbophyllum denophyllum* This is a species from Papua New Guinea. I grow it in my tank so high 70's during the day to low 70's/high 60's at night. It's mounted on cork and watered daily. Something I found interested about this plant is how quickly the spikes develop. I noticed the spike in early development on Sunday. This morning, I noticed the flower was opening as I was watering. This is the best picture I could get. The flower formed in a weird position, and I was afraid I would break the wiry spike if I manipulated it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMAG0208 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]


That's a nice looking plant! Good job!


----------



## Lbacha

Cryptocoryne cordata "Thailand"

Len


----------



## dendrothusiast

Lbacha said:


> Cryptocoryne cordata "Thailand"
> 
> Len


it's good to see crypto lovers on here - very underrated aroids


----------



## Lbacha

I'm waiting for some of my other rare aroids to bloom, I actually have a philodendron bipinnatifidum (not rare but huge) about to bloom in my living room , I'm hoping to get a picture of it but I hear the spathe only stays open for a day so I'll probably miss it

Len


----------



## frogparty

I looked in my orchid mantis tank this am and noticed some good new stuff in bloom. Gotta post pics tonight


----------



## frogparty

as promised.......
Gastrochilus japonicus: Awesome orchid!!! I love this one a lot










Pleurothallis alata: The tiniest orchid Ive got, next to P. microphylla










the girl guarding my plants.....


----------



## therizman2

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lbacha

That mantis is amazing

Len


----------



## Wim van den Berg

nice orchids...........Frogparty

Today i have a nice small gesneriad in flower. Gesneria reticulata.
The seeds are from Dominican Rep. where they grow on cliffs


----------



## Spaff

Lepanthes escobariana. Grown with 55F min nights in the fridge tank. The flowers on this one are surprisingly large for the plant.








[/url]
IMAG0213 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## doncoyote

_Phragmipedium klotzscheanum_








_Dracula lotax_




_Utricularia humboldtii_


----------



## frogparty

I love that Utricularia!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got an extra division?


----------



## froggie too

1. Ithink a nematanthus






2. neoregelia rosi fireball[/ATTACH]


----------



## froggie too

1. orchid












2. Twinkle red fire[


----------



## toksyn

doncoyote said:


> _Phragmipedium klotzscheanum_
> 
> _Dracula lotax_


Nice job! What's the Begonia in this photo?


----------



## dendrothusiast

toksyn said:


> Nice job! What's the Begonia in this photo?


Begonia schulzei - really cool one and very popular in european terrariums


----------



## glass frog

doncoyote said:


> _Phragmipedium klotzscheanum_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dracula lotax_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Utricularia humboldtii_


do you grow your phrags in the media? I have wanted too but did not want to kill one of mine not knowing.


----------



## doncoyote

glass frog said:


> do you grow your phrags in the media? I have wanted too but did not want to kill one of mine not knowing.


This one is growing in gravel (top) and Schultz's Aquatic Plant medium (clay gravel - bottom) half in and half out of the water feature. I have another Phrag growing on a rock with the crown just out of the water and the roots submersed in a different water feature.


----------



## lightfrogman

Not 100% sure what kind of orchid this is but I am very happy It is blooming for me so it must be happy...


----------



## Spaff

It looks like some mini Oncidium hybrid, possibly Twinkle.


----------



## lightfrogman

Spaff said:


> It looks like some mini Oncidium hybrid, possibly Twinkle.


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Spaff

lightfrogman said:


> Thank you for the help.


No problem

This is Monosepalum dischorense, a species from New Guinea and the Sulawesi Islands.








[/url]
IMAG0224 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]


IMAG0223 by goods82, on Flickr


----------



## ritersofly

Meiracyllium wendlandii


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Pleurothallis resupinata



















Masdevallia erinacea


















Haraella odorata










Macroclinium aurorae



















Masdevallia bucculenta 










Sinnigia muscicola


----------



## frogparty

Bulbophyllum plumatum....my all time favorite orchid. This flower is about 6" long, some clones are almost double the size, others 1/2 the size. Great texture on this one, but suprisingly hard to get a flattering pic of


----------



## Lbacha

My large philodendron bipinnatifidum's bloom opened today

Len


----------



## Broseph

My aroid isn't half as cool as the last one, but it's fun to have just about anything bloom... 

Anubias nana


----------



## mobrien

a few plants in bloom


----------



## JPccusa

mobrien said:


> a few plants in bloom


What are their species?


----------



## mobrien

and some more, enjoy


----------



## skanderson

a few new blooms.
Kingidium deliciosum








Promenaea riograndensis 'Vera Cruz x self'








columea 'Alladins Lamp'


----------



## pnwpdf

Hoya carnosa (maybe?) and wow, does it smell good!


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Schoenorchis fragrans




























Pleurothallis resupinata


----------



## mordoria

flyingSquirrel said:


> Schoenorchis fragrans


How do you grow this, light, water, ect? I have one and its dont NOTHING in almost a year n a half.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

mordoria said:


> How do you grow this, light, water, ect? I have one and its dont NOTHING in almost a year n a half.


The lighting I use is Zoomed Aquasun T5HO Fixture with a Flora Sun bulb and an Ultra Sun bulb (that's 2 x 24W)

The Schoenorchis is about 3" from the top of the tank, which equates to about 6" from the light bulbs.

14 hour photoperiod

Temps upper 70's to 80+ at the top of the tank sometimes

The orchid has no sphag or substrate under it, it's just mounted directly on a T-Rex BioVine. I water it daily to get the roots wet, then it is 100% dry by the next day when watering time comes around. When it's in spike/bud, I make sure only to water the roots, not the foliage or buds.

I use 50% strength Miracle Gro fertilizer for all of my plants and orchids, about 1 or 2 times a week.

The Schoenorchis is a very slow grower.


----------



## motydesign




----------



## jacobi

Utricularia? Nice!


----------



## Otis

pnwpdf, the hoya is H. kentiana. In good light it gets a very distinct red lining around the foliage, but otherwise stays mostly green. Cool plant! mine has not bloomed yet.


----------



## motydesign

Yeah U calyfida! Thanks for noticing


----------



## kitcolebay

My first bloom in my first viv. Probably nothing too exciting for most, but I like it.








-Chris


----------



## Manuran

A nice gesneriad from Peru. Nautilocalyx sp.
The combination of the low growing hairy and bumpy leaves and the nice pure white flowers is always a treat.


----------



## Lbacha

Well I have a bunch of things about to bloom, I'm really excited my Bakoa lucens is about to bloom

Aglaonema simplex








Bakoa lucens








Schismatoglottis pusilla from Black Jungle








Schismatoglottis pusilla "frosty kiss" from Devin









A nice display of aroids.

Len


----------



## jeeperrs

Kitcolebay, blooms are exciting for everyone, even if it is your 6th viv  They look wonderful!


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Jeeperrs!

Although one of my Leucs went out of the way to make sure he got his share of the spotlight!










I love in the first couple hours of the morning after the lights kick on! All 6 are all over the place!

-Chris


----------



## jeeperrs

kitcolebay said:


> Thanks Jeeperrs!
> 
> Although one of my Leucs went out of the way to make sure he got his share of the spotlight!
> 
> 
> I love in the first couple hours of the morning after the lights kick on! All 6 are all over the place!
> 
> -Chris


Yes, all of my auratus are out early in the morning and right before bedtime. In the morning I enjoy walking in the room with my male climbing the glass. He will be up there showing off while all the females look at him as if he were an idiot. It is the same routine almost every morning lol.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

Tillandsia stricta:


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Bulbophyllum maquilingense


----------



## skanderson

a couple new things have opened up recently









Aerangis leuteoalba var. rhodostricta








Kingidium deliciosum








is it just me or is this one showing a serious lack or respect.


----------



## phender

This is one of my new favorites because of the flower and the foliage.

Smithiantha cinnabarina


----------



## doncoyote

_Utricularia jamesoniana_






Utricularia jamesoniana by john_pittman, on Flickr


----------



## frogparty

Taunted yet again by a plant I can't seem to get my hands on. Nicely done sir


----------



## Scott

Interesting setup John!

s


----------



## doncoyote

I spent 5 years looking for a plug of _jamesoniana_. Having some _humboldtii_ to trade helped a ton. Next on my want list - _quelchii_. Tried to grow from seed w/ zero success.


----------



## doncoyote

Scott - it's in the same little basket I got it in. It's a really small utric and I'm afraid to disturb it. I've divided tiny pices off to try to get an isurance policy going - fingers are crossed.


----------



## Shinosuke

doncoyote said:


>


I'd like to see a full pic of the container you're keeping this in, looks interesting!


----------



## doncoyote

Shinosuke said:


> I'd like to see a full pic of the container you're keeping this in, looks interesting!


It's the container in the center.


Utric in its tray by john_pittman, on Flickr


----------



## motydesign

cool to see another utric in bloom  my calyfida is still pushing off flowers


----------



## JimO

I couldn't pass up taking these shots just after misting. My azureus appears to be quite a ham. The flower is from one of my Episcias, but I can't remember the species.


----------



## james67

jim:

im fairly confident its e. lilacina

james


----------



## BoyBegonia

its like a candle....haha


----------



## Sammie

_Neoregelia lilliputiana_


----------



## mordoria

Sammie said:


> _Neoregelia lilliputiana_


Mines blooming currently too!


----------



## fishman9809

Paphiopedilum callosum (I THINK. Bought in a flower shop and was unlabeled. Not really sure exactly what it is. If anyone has any idea, please tell me!)


----------



## frogparty

Its a "maudie" type Paphiopedilum hybrid, not a species


----------



## fishman9809

frogparty said:


> Its a "maudie" type Paphiopedilum hybrid, not a species


Well still pretty in my eyes!


----------



## frogparty

Definitely a good lookin flower! I love paphs


----------



## Mer_

One of my Episcias is in bloom, but I cant remember the species.



















(Ignore the lotion. The tank is in the bathroom until the heatwave rolls on by)


----------



## BoyBegonia

Million Flowers









they call it Mickey Mouse plant









my orange rose...


----------



## candm519

Some recent favorite Mini Sinningia babies I've grown:


----------



## phender

Episcia 'Jim's Canadian Sunset'. I bought it for the foliage but I am liking the spots. Sorry about the water droplets. For those of you that might ask. The marbled leaf behind is Begonia 'Red Planet'.









and a close-up.


----------



## Otis

Mer, the Episcia looks like "Jims Dancing Doll," Lyndon Lyons and Violet Barn sell them. Did you get it there?


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice little gesneriads!


----------



## curlykid

I have a little pleurothallis(?) about to bloom. pics when it does!


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I really love gesneriads ,but most of the Episcia,s are(too) fast growers in a terrarium. On the picture i have a small Orchid with " succulent" leaves without bulbs ,so no real dry season.
Trichocentrum tigrinum


----------



## Mer_

eLisborg said:


> Mer, the Episcia looks like "Jims Dancing Doll," Lyndon Lyons and Violet Barn sell them. Did you get it there?


I just looked it up and that's definitely it! Thanks for the help identifying it. I got it from Violet Barn.

Also have this beauty:


----------



## Spaff

*Bulbophyllum longicaudatum*- a small warm-growing species from Papua New Guinea








[/url]
IMG_0053 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

IMG_0051 by goods82, on Flickr


----------



## hydrophyte

That is a really cool bloom Spaff!


----------



## Spaff

Thanks! I find this one's flower similar to B. blumei/ masdevallaceum except this one is much smaller. This one's flower is almost the same size as the plant and displayed very nicely from the long spike.


----------



## toksyn

*Hoya finlaysonii*
Doesn't smell so great, but the nectar is very sweet.


----------



## andersonii85

Some blooms in the terrarium lately...

Lepanthes mariposa








Lepanthes species Peru








Pleurothallis luctosa








Brassavola nodosa


----------



## Krenshaw22

Forgot the name of the plant it was outside.


----------



## Mer_

This was my Medinilla flower at the beginning of the month (on previous page):










This is it now:



















Now each smaller individual flower is opening up.


----------



## jacobi

Wow. That's gorgeous. What conditions are you Keeping it in?


----------



## Mer_

jacobi said:


> Wow. That's gorgeous. What conditions are you Keeping it in?


I keep my Medinilla at a constant temperature of 75 degrees with 45% humidity, which is pretty low I believe, so I mist it twice daily. It is growing in orchid mix combined with african violet soil mix.


----------



## andersonii85

Begonia's from my Philippine themed terrarium:

Begonia polilloensis and Begonia luzonensis








Shot from my central American themed terrarium: Ornithocephalus inflexus in bloom








Sorry for the terrible phone through glass shots.


----------



## Krenshaw22

My grandmother's bergonia.


----------



## Krenshaw22

Cleistoma discolor in bloom. It's blurry phone pic.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inka4040

Paph Bailey Kalina (fairrianum x tigrinum)


----------



## skanderson

a few new things blooming now. first is a self seeded singia and a butterwort.








tolumnia 'popoki' Mitzii








ascocentrum miniatum
















Stellis barbata








violet 'Robs Voodoo'








Drymania variegata


----------



## Spaff

Wow! That Stelis is really nice and, I like how you captured the texture of the flowers in the photo. Also, I don't think the Ascocentrum is miniatum, looks more like pumilum or something similar to me.


----------



## skanderson

thanks for the compliment of the stellis pic. that was one of about a dozen i shot. i need to learn how to do the trick where you combine multiple focal depth shots into one pic then i could really get some nice pics of the minis. you have a really good eye for orchids. i have a asco miniatum but it is about one foot further down the branch and i didnt notice that when i was looking up what it was on my map. the proper name is Ascocentrum pumilum 'jungle'. thanks for the correction, i hate giving out wrong info.


----------



## wesly2007

Nice Paph. I cant get mine to rebloom. Whats the trick?


----------



## inka4040

wesly2007 said:


> Nice Paph. I cant get mine to rebloom. Whats the trick?


Thanks! They can only produce 1 spike per growth, so it might be a matter of waiting for the next growth to mature. Other than that, reblooming issues generally come down to insufficient night time temp drops, lack of feeding, or lack of light.


----------



## andersonii85

Not an incredible flower, but blooming nonetheless. Mesadesnella cuspidata, a Neotropical "jewel orchid".


----------



## toksyn

*Hoya callistophylla*


----------



## Mantellaprince20

A couple blooms I have going on:

Restrepia trichoglossa









Dendrobium laevifolium









Aerangis mysticidii - not quite open, but still one of the neatest spikes I have seen!


----------



## ICS523

that dendrobium is fabulous


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I agree with that! never seen such a dendrobium before


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## Spaff

Bulbophyllum potamphilum


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Spaff said:


> Bulbophyllum potamphilum



That's a cool looking flower, Zach!


----------



## Spaff

Thanks Matt! It's definitely a cool species. Seems like a slow grower for me, but these flowers are very interesting and worth the wait.


----------



## mordoria

MY Neofinetia falcata is finally blooming again!


----------



## lincolnerickson

Rhipsalis dissimilis
Lucky I caught this one, the flowers only seem to last for a few hours.









Dendrobium ceraula (gonzalesii)


----------



## Spaff

I like that Den.! Is it related to Den. victoria-reginae? Maybe more warmth-tolerant.


----------



## lincolnerickson

I am not sure about the Dendrobium. They are both from the Philippines but mine seems to like warmer weather. Orchidspecies.com says D. gonzalesii lives at 860m where D. victoria-reginae lives at 1300-2700m. I have had it in the tank for about two months now and it seems to be liking the conditions.


----------



## Spaff

I read the same thing from IOSPE when I looked it up. Do you mind me asking where you found this one? I've always wanted to try victoria-reginae, but the temp requirements always scared me away.


----------



## lincolnerickson

I got it at Andy's Orchids. I took a tour of his greenhouses and it seemed like he has a lot of stuff not on his website. I am pretty sure he had several of these.


----------



## kate801

Monocostus Uniflorus


Kingianum Deliciosum


Aerangis Luteo Alba


----------



## phender

Is the ginger blooming in one of your vivs or somewhere else?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Very nice kate!


----------



## kate801

phender said:


> Is the ginger blooming in one of your vivs or somewhere else?


In the viv.


----------



## kate801

Thanks Ed!


----------



## mordoria

begonia bipinnatifida maybe?


----------



## toksyn

mordoria said:


> begonia bipinnatifida maybe?
> View attachment 33577


Nice, but I think that might actually be Begonia polilloensis.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Absolutely Begonia polilloensis. Formerly B. incisa.
Here is Begonia bipinnatifida
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c167/Dartfrogfreak/100_1255.jpg


Todd


----------



## phender

I am very proud of this one because it is my first Bulbophyllum type orchid to bloom in a frog viv. There are actually two stalks. The other one isn't quite open yet.

Cirrhopetalum lepidum


----------



## Mantellaprince20

A few items I have blooming right now

unk Bulbophyllum sp. (probably Bulbo. odoratissima)



















Aerangis mysticidii


----------



## andersonii85

Not a great shot, but here's one blooming in the Panama project:

Stelis (Pleurothallis) mystax








Racinaea crispa- look very close and you'll see tiny white flowers. I definitely don't grow this one for the flowers. The patterned foliage is nice though


----------



## toksyn

andersonii85 said:


> Not a great shot, but here's one blooming in the Panama project:
> 
> Stelis (Pleurothallis) mystax
> View attachment 33800
> 
> 
> Racinaea crispa- look very close and you'll see tiny white flowers. I definitely don't grow this one for the flowers. The patterned foliage is nice though
> View attachment 33802


I don't see the Racinaea... is it the dark mass on the right side, above the Tilllandsia? I was also under the impression that R. crisp has a different looking inflorescence. The center bromeliad does look like Vriesea racinae though.


----------



## andersonii85

toksyn said:


> I don't see the Racinaea... is it the dark mass on the right side, above the Tilllandsia? I was also under the impression that R. crisp has a different looking inflorescence. The center bromeliad does look like Vriesea racinae though.


Sorry for the confusion. My phone auto corrected before I posted. The plant in bloom is Racinaea spiculosa. The dark mass is Racinaea crispa, which is in spike at the moment but no flowers just yet.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Nice to see these Racinaea spiculosa they were my favorite for a long time ....until i saw Rundulifolia and R crispa var.Tustii. i grow them both,but thy need air movement .


----------



## andersonii85

Wim van den Berg said:


> Nice to see these Racinaea spiculosa they were my favorite for a long time ....until i saw Rundulifolia and R crispa var.Tustii. i grow them both,but thy need air movement .


Oh my, I'm hoping my crispa has an inflorescence as orange as the one in your pic! I haven't seen rundulufolia available in the states. Racinaea are difficult to come by here. I run fans for both my spiculosa and crispa. Definitely helps keep leaf temps down.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Wim van den Berg said:


> Nice to see these Racinaea spiculosa they were my favorite for a long time ....until i saw Rundulifolia and R crispa var.Tustii. i grow them both,but thy need air movement .


Both are real neat looking! I really like racinaea contorta.


----------



## toksyn

dendrothusiast said:


> Both are real neat looking! I really like racinaea contorta.


Me too! Really want to get some more Racinaea in my collection. Hopefully someone here will be kind enough to share


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Sorry  your both right..... R contorta is also verny nice ,but much more difficult to keep in shape.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Restrepia muscifera









Restrepia cuprea









Restrepia cuprea









Zootrophion hypodiscus









Encyclia cochleatum (whater genus it is in now) with a Ghost mantis


----------



## dendrothusiast

Wim van den Berg said:


> Sorry  your both right..... R contorta is also verny nice ,but much more difficult to keep in shape.


Awesome photo! You guys are real lucky to have access to many unusual broms across the pond!

Ed - nice restrepias!


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice orchids and _P. paradoxica_ too!

The spathe on my _Lasia spinosa_ opened up. I have this big weird (and spiny!) plant in my 50G riparium.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Scaphosepalum breve


----------



## isacco

Epidendrum porpax, not a good pic but it's all I have.


----------



## james67

heres one i havent seen up here before

schismatoglottis 'Frosty Kiss'










james


----------



## Plantnerd

Macroclinium Manabinum


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Nice one! Whats that other plant in the front ?


----------



## Plantnerd

The green one?.. It is goodyera schlechtendaliana


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Thanks.never seen before.


----------



## Sammie

*Bulbophyllum auratum*


----------



## jacobi

Biophytum sensitivum (spelling?)


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Sinnigia White sprite

You can,t have enough of them


----------



## toksyn

*Begonia herbacea*









*Begonia semiovata*


----------



## Stijn

Anthurium amnicola - nice and small species from Panama


----------



## skanderson

nice anthurium been looking for one of those.


----------



## phender

I've attached two pictures. 

The first one is my favorite in my Cattleya collection
Blc. Yen Corona 'Green Genie'. There are 5 flowers all open at the same time. (Obviously in a window sill, not a vivarium)
The second is Sinningia muscicola. I know it is not uncommon and I have a bunch in my nursery tank, but this is the first on to bloom in a frog viv.


----------



## Blocker Institute

Pleurothallids


----------



## andersonii85

Lepanthes mariposa









Flower is about the size of a stunted D. melanogaster. Almost didn't see it at first. Sorry for the horrible pic. I'm in dire need of a good camera.


----------



## therizman2

Begonia 'Buttercup'









Achimenes 'Inferno'









Sinningia 'L'il Georgie'









Streptrocarpella sp.









Restrepia dodsonii









Restrepia tricoglossa









Episcia sp. 'Silver Skies'









Sinningia sp. 'Freckles'


----------



## phender

I saw a 'L'il Georgie' when I was at Kartuz a few months ago. What a neat little plant with a great bi-colored flower.


----------



## mordoria

Nautilocalyx pemphidius







Chirita tamiana







Tradescantia sillamontana


----------



## toksyn

*Tillandsia ionantha 'Guatemalan Select'*


----------



## phender

OK, my turn again.
The first one is Begonia rhizocampa. I couldn't find it on google, so I included a picture of the whole plant as well. I have had it for a couple years, but this is the first time it has flowered.

Next is Masdevallia species (floribunda purple)

Then Scaphosepalum ovulare. This is as much as it opens, hence the name ovulare(egg). 

and finally Scaphosepalum microdactylum, I couldn't quite get the right angle to show both "horns".


----------



## therizman2

Love that begonia... if you have ever extra, keep me in mind please


----------



## hydrophyte

The _Lasia spinosa_ in my 50G riparium setup has a spathe on it. This photo is actually from about 6 weeks ago when the plant developed its first spathe. There is a second one now and I might take some time tonight to get a few new pictures of it.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Achimenes erecta










-Josh


----------



## andersonii85

Neomortonia rosea- first time bloomed epiphytically in a terrarium for me.


----------



## AzureFrog

Kohleria 'red ryder'


----------



## Mantellaprince20

A few of my recent and current blooms:


----------



## andersonii85

Very nice orchids, Ed! 

Took this shot with my phone today: 

Pleurothallis schweinfurthii


----------



## phender

The individual flowers aren't that pretty, but it is kind of cool when the plant blooms in mass.

Bulbophyllum alagense (small form)


----------



## jacobi

What kind of conditions do those Bulbophyllum like?


----------



## phender

jacobi said:


> What kind of conditions do those Bulbophyllum like?


That species is a pretty good viv orchid. I mount them near the top of the viv with a little bit of sphagnum pinned to some cork. I spray them once a day. Most new growth goes into the air rather than trailing along the cork. For me they bloom in mass once a year.


----------



## andersonii85

Blooming in my 55 gallon. 

Pleurothallis hemirohda


----------



## nonliteral

Not a great photo, but the first orchid I've had bloom in a viv. I think it's a Bulbophyllum of some variety, but I've lost my notes as to what went where in this viv...


----------



## andersonii85

Blooming in the banded Imi viv: Masdevallia amplexa


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice job blooming those orchids guys!


----------



## hydrophyte

This is really cool. I have wondered about _Bulbophyllum _that might have this kind of growth habit. Where did you get it?



phender said:


> The individual flowers aren't that pretty, but it is kind of cool when the plant blooms in mass.
> 
> Bulbophyllum alagense (small form)


----------



## phender

hydrophyte said:


> This is really cool. I have wondered about _Bulbophyllum _that might have this kind of growth habit. Where did you get it?


I"ll give you three guesses and the first two don't count.  

Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Bulbophyllum - alagense small form


----------



## Capnbluering

This is my first flower!! I believe it is a Tillandsia Tenuifolia.


----------



## jacobi

NOID bromeliad...


----------



## ICS523

that's a little neo. how big is it?


----------



## jacobi

ICS523 said:


> that's a little neo. how big is it?


Er, no idea how to measure it. Fairly small. Here's another picture for size reference. The first photo is washed out, it's a quick cellphone pic.


IMG_7121 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_7130 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------



## frogparty

looks like "cheers"


----------



## Sammie

_*Barbosella culcullata*_


----------



## Sammie

Mystery _Begonia sp._


----------



## Lbacha

Schismatoglottis sp. "wild collected in Borneo"










Len


----------



## frogparty

Wow. I love that Schismatoglottis! Got a division?


----------



## Dizzle21

frogparty said:


> Wow. I love that Schismatoglottis! Got a division?


Ill bring you a piece on monday.


----------



## Lbacha

Dizzle21 said:


> Ill bring you a piece on monday.


This one isn't the frosty kiss that has been around for a while I have a bunch of divisions of that sp. I just got this one and it is growing well so I should have a shoot or two soon.

Len


----------



## Dizzle21

Lbacha said:


> This one isn't the frosty kiss that has been around for a while I have a bunch of divisions of that sp. I just got this one and it is growing well so I should have a shoot or two soon.
> 
> Len


Just put out of curiosity what are the variations between the two sp.


----------



## frogparty

Im doing a rockwall tank that would be perfect for. Thanks D!!


----------



## Lbacha

Dizzle21 said:


> Just put out of curiosity what are the variations between the two sp.


Te main difference is the "frosty kiss" (Schismatoglottis pusilla) is from the phillipines. The one in the picture is from Borneo and im hoping the flower might help Id it. It is also a lot bigger than the frosty kiss with leaves 9-10" long so far and it isn't full grown yet. the dappling on the leaves is also a lot more uniform.

Len


----------



## phender

Not a vivarium orchid, but I finally got it to re-bloom after a couple years.

Pot. Hoku Gem 'Sunspots' (I know Pot. is no longer recognized, but I didn't know the current name.)


----------



## Manuran

Congratulations on getting it to re-bloom.  In case you were interested the genus of the hybrid is Brassocattleya


----------



## Manuran

Bucephelandra sp. Sintang
I have been growing this one for about 7 years and while I wish it was a large specimen plant, I unfortunately bothered it too much. It was nice looking a few years ago (it had 8 or 9 crowns), but it dropped all it's leaves. It is starting to grow back, but it's a long ways away from looking nice. Anyway, since it flowered, I thought I could at least post a few pics of it's pretty flower here. Check back in a decade, I'm hoping for a specimen plant in bloom! lol


----------



## dendrothusiast

Chuck your Sintang looks great! Sintang (or at least sold to me as 2 years ago) was my first bucephalandra ever ....it still hasn't bloomed for me.


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Arman. There is actually a fair amount of bare rhizome but only this 1 crown. 
It used to flower reliably before. I'm sure your plant should start blooming for you soon.


----------



## NathanB

really cool chuck


----------



## Spaff

Lepanthes elegantula








[/url]
IMG_0665 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phrag. besseae








[/url]
IMG_0669 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

Aerangis hyaloides








[/url]
IMG_0657 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## andersonii85

Monolena primuliflora - blooms this time every year for the past 10 years!


----------



## jacobi

Aeschynanthus, can anybody ID it?


CRW_7422-1 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------



## phender

Bulbophyllum 'Kalimpong' (Thanks Jason  )









Masdevallia sp. (floribunda purple) I'm not sure why Andy doesn't call it a florbunda, but I'm sure he has a reason. I wish I would have cleaned algae of the back glass. I have a seed pod on this plant from the last blooms. Do I need a sterile agar medium to germinate the seeds, or is it easier than that?









Hey! Did anyone notice that Andy put a Vivarium check box on the search engine on his website! I got 18 pages of what Andy considers to be vivarium suitable plants!


----------



## Spaff

I think Masd. floribunda is more of a species complex as opposed to one distinct species. Either that, or it is a highly variable, widespread species. Yours looks like the one that gets labelled Masd. tuerckheimii or M. floribunda var. tuerckheimii.

You do need to flask these in sterile media in order to be successful with seeds.


----------



## phender

Spaff said:


> I think Masd. floribunda is more of a species complex as opposed to one distinct species. Either that, or it is a highly variable, widespread species. Yours looks like the one that gets labelled Masd. tuerckheimii or M. floribunda var. tuerckheimii.
> 
> You do need to flask these in sterile media in order to be successful with seeds.


Thanks, I figured that. I think I have most the stuff I would need. I might give it a shot. Could be fun/rewarding.


----------



## Manuran

phender said:


> Thanks, I figured that. I think I have most the stuff I would need. I might give it a shot. Could be fun/rewarding.


It's actually not difficult at all. Especially if you are only doing a few types at a time.
It might also be worthwhile sprinkling a small amount of seed among the leaf bases/roots. Sometimes you get good germination. Most times you get nothing at all though.


----------



## frogparty

phender said:


> Bulbophyllum 'Kalimpong' (Thanks Jason  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masdevallia sp. (floribunda purple) I'm not sure why Andy doesn't call it a florbunda, but I'm sure he has a reason. I wish I would have cleaned algae of the back glass. I have a seed pod on this plant from the last blooms. Do I need a sterile agar medium to germinate the seeds, or is it easier than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did anyone notice that Andy put a Vivarium check box on the search engine on his website! I got 18 pages of what Andy considers to be vivarium suitable plants!


Hey! Look at that bloom! Very nice. I really like Kalimpong, so reliable


----------



## caliherp

This months blooms. 
Neoregelia punctatissima "Jao Marcio" x "Night Spot"


----------



## caliherp

Neoregelia dungsiana


----------



## caliherp

Tillandsia ionantha(I forgot witch form)










Tillandsia ionantha "Druid"


----------



## rollinkansas

Crappy pics, but no steady hand + small flowers + point and shoot = not easy..

Pleuro recula...this thing wont stop blooming..not complaining

















Pleuro nummularifolia


----------



## fishman9809

Platystele misera. Please forgive the poor quality! Just got a new lens mount adapter today that I've been messing around with so the pictures aren't great. Plus the flowers are absolutely tiny and are on long stalks so they shake a lot!


----------



## Spaff

That's not poor quality at all! Platystele flowers are obnoxiously small. Getting a picture of the flower in that much detail and that clear, is not an easy feat.


----------



## fishman9809

Spaff said:


> That's not poor quality at all! Platystele flowers are obnoxiously small. Getting a picture of the flower in that much detail and that clear, is not an easy feat.


Thanks Spaff! I really want to get a better picture but I know I won't be able to do that without cutting off a flower spike and I don't really want to do that. I guess I'll just have to keep persevering!

I've also got a Lepanthopsis astrophora "Stalky" that I hope will bloom soon. Those flowers are even smaller! But the plant isn't in my viv so it doesn't shake around as much.


----------



## Spaff

I have a fairly large tuft of Lpths. astrophora as well, and I'm fairly certain that I've missed a few bloomings because the flowers are so small. I wouldn't dare even try to photograph it.


----------



## doncoyote

?_Dischidia ruscifolia_? - the leaves seem a little off, but the best ID I could come up with.


Small flower on a ?Dischidia ruscifolia? by john_pittman, on Flickr

_Paph venestum_


Paph. venestum by john_pittman, on Flickr


----------



## trendkill

Tillandsia hybrid.. just starting to bloom..


----------



## stemcellular

Begonia polilloensis


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Not rare or all that unique, but my pilea 'moon valley' is blooming...


----------



## nonliteral

NOID neoregelia


----------



## Spaff

[URL="


Bulb. cernuum


----------



## dendrothusiast

must be doing something right,

Anthurium Rupicola









Peperomia "San Bosco" 









Rhipsalis Clavata









Begonia Conchifolia









Begonia sp. Peru


----------



## toksyn

*Begonia pavonina*


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Peperomia obtusifolia










Kohleria sp. "Maki" opening up.










Begoina thelmae


----------



## Sammie

_*Ludisia discolor*_


----------



## jacobi

Not a terrarium plant, but still... Euphorbia.


----------



## folius

JoshsDragonz said:


> Peperomia obtusifolia


What's the fern in the background?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The fern is Microsorum pustulatum


----------



## toaddrool

NotEZ..

You did a nice job with the Pilea. mine is all stragly viny and just not pleasant to look at. I haven't been able to get mine to bloom since I first starting using it back in '05!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Xaphanos said:


> NotEZ..
> 
> You did a nice job with the Pilea. mine is all stragly viny and just not pleasant to look at. I haven't been able to get mine to bloom since I first starting using it back in '05!


Thanks...lol
I pretty much just plopped in down in the bottom of my 65 gallon galac viv in a few different spots throughout the floor. Temps are 76-77 day down to 69-70 at night. Under 6-26 watt cfl bulbs. Misted twice a day.
All of it is blooming throughout.


----------



## toaddrool

Maybe it's cause I don't mist the tank it's in. Also bad lighting.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Trichocentrum (Oncidium) cebolleta










I've been waiting on this guy for a long time. This is a division fom a plant collected by Mark Dimmit in the area of Alamos, Sonora, Mexico ca. 1970.


----------



## candm519

I like it when I have plants with a provenance. Living history!


----------



## theroc1217

My Dendrobium anceps started flowering yesterday; I just wish I could get some better pictures.


----------



## candm519

Episcia 'Silver Skies'

A red so bright even my new camera doesn't see much detail. The corolla rim looks like a margarita glass. 









Out comes my favorite toy, my digital microscope. To me it looks like melting sugary icy crystals. Yum.









And the throat is yellow with red spots; the pollen looks ripe.









And tiny sparkles are scattered all over the yellow part!









And even the leaves are covered with silver sparkles. 









Cool.


----------



## toaddrool

Nice stuff!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Deinacanthon urbanianum











The true Hippeastrum papilio


----------



## readygrown

A couple broms and a terrestial orchid


----------



## teggner

Restrepia lansbergii


----------



## fif

byophytum sansitivum end of flowering



hydrocotyle leucocephala blooming all year


----------



## andersonii85

Always lending itself to wonder and amazement for me... 










Lepanthes telipogoniflora


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Columnea "Carnival" blooming


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Begonia thelmae and Columnea "Carnival" in bloom beside each other.


----------



## toksyn

*Masdevallia bennetii*


----------



## toaddrool

Nice stuff, nice Masdie and nice Columnea!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

toksyn said:


> *Masdevallia bennetii*


Nice! Looks like it stinks.


----------



## toksyn

toaddrool said:


> Nice stuff, nice Masdie and nice Columnea!!





epiphytes etc. said:


> Nice! Looks like it stinks.


Thanks! I haven't poked my nose in there to find out. Maybe I should give it a shot ...


----------



## fishman9809

Sorry for the poor photo quality. These are from my phone. I am going to retake these photos over the weekend with my camera. I was just too excited about the new acquisitions from the Pacific Orchid Exposition so I had to post them!

Neolauchea pulchella:









Oerstedella centradenia:









Dendrobium bracteosum var. tannii:


----------



## Spaff

Nice! The Neolauchia will get really nice looking as it grows longer. It will continue to cascade downward with each subsequent growth. I've struggled with the Oerstedella. I just can't figure out what it really wants. Hopefully, you'll have better luck!


----------



## fishman9809

Spaff said:


> Nice! The Neolauchia will get really nice looking as it grows longer. It will continue to cascade downward with each subsequent growth. I've struggled with the Oerstedella. I just can't figure out what it really wants. Hopefully, you'll have better luck!


I've read about a lot of people struggling with it. From what I've read it likes at least 60% room humidity and watering every couple days with a soaking every week. They also like very dim light (slightly brighter than phals) and warm temperatures. I'm doing my best to give it those requirements. Hopefully if it doesn't bloom again it won't die at least! I just love the long, wiry growth habit it has, even without flowers!


----------



## Spaff

Mine does ok but never looks healthy. It's in similar conditions to what you described, but the leaves are always halfway turning brown one it. I may need to tone down the light a bit. I was giving it Catt. light. As it matures, it will produce these odd pseudo-keikis from the nodes. I assume they are new growths since they never grow any roots, but they come out of a strange part of the plant.


----------



## fishman9809

Spaff said:


> Mine does ok but never looks healthy. It's in similar conditions to what you described, but the leaves are always halfway turning brown one it. I may need to tone down the light a bit. I was giving it Catt. light. As it matures, it will produce these odd pseudo-keikis from the nodes. I assume they are new growths since they never grow any roots, but they come out of a strange part of the plant.


The light is probably the problem. I saw a few people having trouble growing it and all the recommendations were to tone down the light.

I have the "pseudo-keikis" you are describing. I believe the shorter of the two growing tips is one of these. It is growing off of a dead node but unlike what you describe, it does in fact have a singular root growing down from the node. This is definitely an interesting plant and I'm glad I acquired it


----------



## mitcholito

Oerstedella centradenia is a very rangy looking plant even in nature. It does not keep it leafs very long and never gets "bushy" with a lot of leafed canes.
Take a look at this in-situ photo from Costa Rica.

All sizes | Oerstedella centradeni | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

This species also grow on steep enbankments where its habit to form keikis along the growths helps it to spread and establish.

I grow this species mounted on a 3 feet long EpiWeb liana so that the keikis can root along it. It gets medium light (like Phalaenopsis light) and year round watering. But it always dries out slightly in between.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## fishman9809

That's awesome! What an awesome growth habit! So should in my case should I just let the keiki's roots continue to grow until it hits the treefern pot so that it roots on its own?


----------



## mitcholito

fishman9809 said:


> So should in my case should I just let the keiki's roots continue to grow until it hits the treefern pot so that it roots on its own?


Yes it would establish and you could remove it from the mother plant.


----------



## us13fox

My wandering jew has been blooming for about a week. Here is a pic I was able to snap since the bloom only last a few hours


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Kalanchoe uniflora an epiphyt from Madagascar


----------



## toaddrool

very kool!!!! Where did you get that one from?


----------



## Azurel

Billbergia 'Poquito mas'










sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Stijn

A nice Gesneriad from Ecuador : Gloxinella lindeniana

(thanks Wim  )


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I have it from a orchid grower who did travel a lot in south America and.....Madagascar  it,s flowering for the first time now........,see if i can get seeds on it!


----------



## fishman9809

Sorry for reposting one of the blooms I have, just wanted to post a little better quality pictures for everyone to see:

Neolauchea pulchella. Had some flowers drop off of this guy because I was experimenting with water to see if it would stand my local tap water (pH 8.8-9.2 blah blah blah) but the flower drops told me probably not so I switched to bottled water:









Got a whole ton of Lepanthopsis astrophora spikes coming in!:


----------



## Los3r

Wandering jew.


----------



## mjhough

Photo by therealmorg • Instagram my den. Micro chip orchid in bloom


----------



## toaddrool

_Trichosalpinx patula_. Got this two weeks ago at the flower show on Broadway, so I can't take credit for the blooms. The blooms are nice touch to what I think is a great foliage _Pluero_.


Trichosalpinx patula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Trichosalpinx patula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Trichosalpinx patula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## epiphytes etc.

toaddrool said:


> very kool!!!! Where did you get that one from?


Logee's frequently has it.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Wim van den Berg said:


> I have it from a orchid grower who did travel a lot in south America and.....Madagascar  it,s flowering for the first time now........,see if i can get seeds on it!


It should go from leaf cuts.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

i know ,Thanks ........but seeds can be sent a lot easyer to anywhere.


----------



## Sammie

_Phalaenopsis_ hybrid


----------



## toaddrool

Also got this one from the Blooms on Broadway show. I was able to split this into two plants when I mounted it and both divisions have about 5-6 spikes.

Here is the first to bloom.


Barbosella cucullata by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Barbosella cucullata-05 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Barbosella cucullata-06 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Sammie said:


> _Phalaenopsis_ hybrid


Thats nice, is this growing inside a vivarium?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Kohleria Black berry


----------



## frogparty

I LIKE THAT Wim!!! Viv sized?


----------



## Sammie

toaddrool said:


> Thats nice, is this growing inside a vivarium?


Yes, it's in my 60 gallon paludarium.
I was very surprised to see it flower again, I've been told that they need a dormancy period to flower. I guess not


----------



## Wim van den Berg

frogparty said:


> I LIKE THAT Wim!!! Viv sized?


Depending how big is your viv....
the whole plant (hanging) is about 25 CM .
The next flower i will pollinate so it can set seeds


----------



## phender

My first Restrepia to bloom in one of my vivs. This is Restrepia dodsonii. 
I know Jason likes this genus.


----------



## therizman2

Restrepia dodsonii is probably my favorite Restrepia flower out of all of the ones I have... I just love the spotting pattern on it!


----------



## frogparty

I do looooove Restrepia!!!! At one time I had 18 separate species in vivs, plus cultivars 
New genus I really love though.... Gastrochilus!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

NOID episcia in my 65 gallon galac viv...


----------



## Lukasem

Tolumnia variegata

















Not sure of this one, can someone ID?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Spring is the air.........uhhh in the greenhouse
All kinds of gesneriads are in flower like Columnea ,Diastema and a single flower of Vriesea poenulata


----------



## andersonii85

Always enjoyable- Seemania sylvatica


----------



## stemcellular

Orchid bloom! 

Justin, remember this one?


----------



## VenomR00

stemcellular said:


> Orchid bloom!
> 
> Justin, remember this one?



/drool I think you should part with some and I will be the first to take it


----------



## Dendro Dave

Neotropical blueberries...

Macleania Coccoloboides Extremely RARE Neotropical Blueberry | eBay

This 2nd seller has several more and rare gesneriads and stuff

Disterigma Rimbachii Very RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Sugar Packed Hardy | eBay

Satyria Boliviana EXTREMLY RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Ornamental Edible | eBay

Ceratostema Lanigerum Extrm RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Ornamentaledible | eBay

Cavendishia Allenii Extrm RARE Neotropical Blueberry Epiphyte Ornamental Edible | eBay

As always I accept finders fee cuttings


----------



## toaddrool

Disterigma rimbachii

grown from seed right where you see it. In my 20 long vertical tank


Disterigma rimbachii-11 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Bunsincunsin

stemcellular said:


>


Is this a Pleurothallis species?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Bunsincunsin said:


> Is this a Pleurothallis species?


It looks like Pleurothallis luctuosa


----------



## therizman2

Bulbophyllum arfakianum in bloom...









With Pl. luctosa not in bloom in the background... wish I had that one posted above, that is amazing. Mine bloomed, but only had one flower this year.


----------



## Manuran

therizman2 said:


> Bulbophyllum arfakianum in bloom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Pl. luctosa not in bloom in the background... wish I had that one posted above, that is amazing. Mine bloomed, but only had one flower this year.


Unless there has been some revision (I have not been actively keeping up) that's Bulbophyllum fritillariiflorum. Much larger and prettier flower than B. arfakianum or B.fraudulentum


----------



## therizman2

Manuran said:


> Unless there has been some revision (I have not been actively keeping up) that's Bulbophyllum fritillariiflorum. Much larger and prettier flower than B. arfakianum or B.fraudulentum


Hmm... it might be. It came to me labeled as B. arfakianum from another DB member... possibly Ed? Google image shows the same flower for both...


----------



## Manuran

therizman2 said:


> Hmm... it might be. It came to me labeled as B. arfakianum from another DB member... possibly Ed? Google image shows the same flower for both...


At least up until the middle of the last decade (remember that I haven't been following closely recently) there were no VERIFIED plants of Bulb. arfakianum in cultivation. The ones in cultivation turned out to be a new species that was named B. fraudulentum (The fraudulent Bulbophyllum lol). So if you want to see a species similar to B. arfakianum, do a search for B. fraudulentum. You are lucky, B. fritillariiflorum is a much prettier and more desirable species (at least in my opinion) Recently, I think with more collections coming from the Western side of New Guinea, the sellers are creating some naming confusion.


----------



## therizman2

Makes sense... this is def. a very nice bloom and the.plant itself.has done wonderfully for me. It is being entered in an orchid show this weekend so will be interesting go see how it does.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Have you smelled it? Looks stinky.


----------



## Spaff

Manuran said:


> You are lucky, B. fritillariiflorum is a much prettier and more desirable species (at least in my opinion)


And typically a lot more expensive!!

I've seen plants labelled as B. arfakianum that look different than both fraudulentum and fritillariiflorum. 

The way to differentiate frit. from arfakianum is that frit. has a filament located at the tips of the petals, whereas B. arfakianum petal tips are blunt.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

therizman2 said:


> Bulbophyllum arfakianum in bloom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Pl. luctosa not in bloom in the background... wish I had that one posted above, that is amazing. Mine bloomed, but only had one flower this year.


Is that the one from me? Looking good! I will speak with the orchid grower i picked it up from and get his take, he is very knowledgeable.

Ed


----------



## frogparty

Bulbophyllums and Restrepias are the most frequently misidentified orchid Genera out there, and my two favorites. Honest mistakes in taxonomy happen all the time


----------



## therizman2

Manuran said:


> Unless there has been some revision (I have not been actively keeping up) that's Bulbophyllum fritillariiflorum. Much larger and prettier flower than B. arfakianum or B.fraudulentum





Mantellaprince20 said:


> Is that the one from me? Looking good! I will speak with the orchid grower i picked it up from and get his take, he is very knowledgeable.
> 
> Ed


Yep Ed, from you. The tag says that name and Orchid Dynasty on the other hand.


----------



## toksyn

Don't want to step on any toes, but I thought that B. arfakianum and B. fraudulentum were now synonyms?

As per: 
World Checklist of Selected Plant Families: Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew

Nice flower, in any case! I recently picked up a B. fritillariiflorum. I really like the bloom shape and coloration of the Hyalosema section.


----------



## Manuran

If you are worried about stepping on my toes, then all I can say is don't worry 
As I said I really haven't been keeping up with what's been going on. So if they have reduced B. fraudulentum to synonomy with arfakianum, it doesn't surprise me. But, what I can say is I doubt the final word has been written. As Spaff mentioned there are other very similar looking species to B. arfakianum floating around, and like another species in the section Hyalosema B. trachyanthum, I think it is a complex of species that still needs to be teased out. 
As for the actual plant in question, I would be surprised if that is not B. fritillariiflorum. And I agree with you that the section Hyalosema is one of the best. Of course there still is Peltopus and Polyblepharon, not to mention Hapalochilus! lol


----------



## therizman2

I typically follow the policy of label it as I received it unless I am 100% sure it is not what it is labeled as. Hopefully Ed can talk to who he received the initial piece from and let us know for sure. After doing some searching I think you are right though Chuck. In the end, I just like the bloom, and the plant does great in terrariums so its a keeper either way. After seeing how much it is to get more on Andys though, I doubt Ill be getting any more pieces anytime soon...


----------



## Spaff

Spaff said:


> The way to differentiate frit. from arfakianum is that frit. has a filament located at the tips of the petals, whereas B. arfakianum petal tips are blunt.


Mike, check your plant. These are the traits that differentiate the species.


----------



## Manuran

Spaff said:


> Mike, check your plant. These are the traits that differentiate the species.


As Spaff mention, the petals are very different. If you can see the lip, above that is the column and to each side are the petals. Sorry if this is obvious, but with a weird flower such as this it might be confusing. But, again (and I'm sure Spaff agrees) the two are so distinctive from one another that you don't really need to look at the petals to tell the 2 apart.


----------



## Spaff

Yes, I totally agree with Chuck. I do have to say that this is one of the few times I'd be happy with a mislabeled plant. Go check the price of the two listed at Andy's


----------



## toksyn

Yea I saw that price after the first time I ever saw a photo of fritillariiflorum and decided I must acquire one.


----------



## JoshH

Today I realized that I really have never posted blooming pics before, mainly since few things actually bloom in my house. Here's a new one...

Monopyle sp. from Ecuador


----------



## Manuran

toksyn said:


> Yea I saw that price after the first time I ever saw a photo of fritillariiflorum and decided I must acquire one.


Funny how 20 years ago, there was only 1 known plant of that species in cultivation. It was $50. to get a piece. Now there are more of them and it is $100. I think in the last decade Bulbos have become more widely accepted, loved, and valued.


----------



## therizman2

Here are more pics: https://plus.google.com/photos/1072...ms/5858357411551160209?authkey=CJ_w9cPMru2ZXg

The plant is currently about an hour and half away from me at an orchid show so I will have to look closer when I get it back unless someone can tell from those additional pics.


----------



## Manuran

Yes, you can see a petal and filament in a few of those shots.


----------



## Spaff

I see the filament too. It's definitely not blunt.


----------



## therizman2

Well then I guess it will get relabeled when I get it back home on Monday. And I should probably start wearing my glasses again so I can see the finer details...


----------



## Mantellaprince20

therizman2 said:


> Well then I guess it will get relabeled when I get it back home on Monday. And I should probably start wearing my glasses again so I can see the finer details...


Looks like i will be relabeling mine as well. I will get down to orchid dynasty in the next week or so and discuss it with the guy I initially purchased it from. I guess I should have been asking a lot more for those divisions, ha ha ha. Enjoy it mike  thank goodness I kept a pretty good sized portion for myself 

ed


----------



## toksyn

*Lepanthes calodictyon*









*Lepanthes caprimulgus*









Really need to take this to the next level and finally get myself a real camera + macro lens. Trying to get the L. calodictyon bloom pretty much convinced me.


----------



## carola1155

Don't know if this counts as a "bloom" since there's no flower... But it's the first time I'm seeing it. 









I got some cuttings of this from Nathan a while back in a trade... Can't seem to find where I wrote down what it was. It has grown differently in a few spots, its pretty cool though.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Looks like i will be relabeling mine as well. I will get down to orchid dynasty in the next week or so and discuss it with the guy I initially purchased it from. I guess I should have been asking a lot more for those divisions, ha ha ha. Enjoy it mike  thank goodness I kept a pretty good sized portion for myself
> 
> ed


I spoke with the orchid greenhouse I picked up the originals from and he was confident in his suppliers naming on them. I have been to the suppliers greenhouse though last summer and wouldn't doubt if he was a little old school and behind the times with his naming??? The guy I purchased them from is going to do some research on it though.


----------



## fishman9809

Lepanthopsis astrophora










Using Nikon V1 with f-mount to ft1-mount adapter. I'm ordered some close-up filters for the stock lens and I'm going to try this shot again when it arrives.


----------



## Groundhog

Guys, not to bust balls, but--

What the hell is the diagnostic difference between Bulbophyllum and Cirrhopetalum?!? I have tried to research it, and cannot come up with a usable answer

Anyone?


----------



## frogparty

The multifloral umbellates got split into Cirrhopetalum. Others got split into Mastigion and rythionathos(sp? I always forget) 

Depending on how recently the taxonomy was updated when peoe got their stock plants will dictate what your plant is called. 

I haven't started using any of the revisions yet


----------



## Groundhog

frogparty said:


> The multifloral umbellates got split into Cirrhopetalum. Others got split into Mastigion and rythionathos(sp? I always forget)
> 
> Depending on how recently the taxonomy was updated when peoe got their stock plants will dictate what your plant is called.
> 
> I haven't started using any of the revisions yet


Are "multifloral umbellates" the ones that look like half-daisies? So lepidum is a Cirrhopetalum?


----------



## frogparty

That's how I'm remembering it. I know there's a more succinct and accurate explanation out there 

The person to ask is Chuck


----------



## Manuran

I think your confusion is because at present Cirrhopetalum is just considered a section within the genus Bulbophyllum. So newer websites will show the change and older ones won't.
Jason is correct that most (not all) of the daisy looking ones are what make up Cirrhopetalum. The section that used to be a genus.
Oh, and the section would include not only "half-daisies", but also ones that look like fully daisies.


----------



## Groundhog

Manuran said:


> I think your confusion is because at present Cirrhopetalum is just considered a section within the genus Bulbophyllum. So newer websites will show the change and older ones won't.
> Jason is correct that most (not all) of the daisy looking ones are what make up Cirrhopetalum. The section that used to be a genus.
> Oh, and the section would include not only "half-daisies", but also ones that look like fully daisies.


Oh, so lepidum is once again _Bulbophyllum lepidum_ (section cirrhopetalum)? Oh boy, that was easy...

Finding these guys on Jay's site is like searching the labyrinth...


----------



## Spaff

Groundhog said:


> Oh, so lepidum is once again _Bulbophyllum lepidum_ (section cirrhopetalum)? Oh boy, that was easy...
> 
> Finding these guys on Jay's site is like searching the labyrinth...


Well actually, B. lepidum is listed as B. flabellum-veneris on IOSPE. I find it easiest to search it on google. IOSPE is usually one of the first things to pop up.


----------



## Manuran

And the only thing constant in Bulbophyllum taxonomy is change! So don't be surprised if one day lepidum shows up again as a valid species or even the resurrection of the GENUS Cirrhopetalum!


----------



## Spaff

Manuran said:


> And the only thing constant in Bulbophyllum taxonomy is change! So don't be surprised if one day lepidum shows up again as a valid species or even the resurrection of the GENUS Cirrhopetalum!


I'd say the resurrection of Cirrhopetalum is a given at some point down the road. If someone can find a reason why Neofinetia is not distinct from Vanda, then someone can split the Cirrhos back out


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Begonia crispula going into bloom


----------



## mordoria

If anyone could identify this. Its a gesneriad from a pack of unknown collector seeds.
Groundhog?


----------



## Groundhog

Forwarded to the gesneriad guys--they say _Microchirita lavandulacea_

I looked it up--this plant is a fast growing annual from SE Asia, usually propagated from seed.

Cute!



mordoria said:


> If anyone could identify this. Its a gesneriad from a pack of unknown collector seeds.
> Groundhog?


----------



## Whitneyd88

My Alocasia Polly bloomed! Of course it would bloom facing the back of the tank lol.


----------



## doncoyote

_Maxillaria picta_:


Maxillaria picta by john_pittman, on Flickr


Maxillaria picta by john_pittman, on Flickr

Not blooming, but as long as I'm posting, _Heliamphora pulchella_:


Heliamphora puchella by john_pittman, on Flickr


----------



## toksyn

Always wanted to try Heliamphora pulchella. Beautiful shots!


----------



## VicSkimmr

a tiny bloom

March 24th, 2013 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


----------



## fishman9809

Alrighty. Got my new knock-off close-up filter today. Who knew it would make such a difference!

Lepanthopsis astrophora










Here's a link to larger resolution for anyone who wants to see the little hairs on a 4mm flower 
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8386/8597034640_f7ac2e06d3_k.jpg


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Begonia sp.


----------



## Sammie

JoshsDragonz said:


> Begonia sp.


_Begonia bowerae_?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea, Sammie it looks to be B.bowerae... It was just sold to me as sp. Thanks!


----------



## therizman2

Josh, it is most likely B. bowerae, but it came to me unlabeled when I originally got it and so many of those miniatures have been crossed and recrossed and who knows what else that I dont put a name with it unless I am 100%, I would say I am 95% sure it is B. bowerae though.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Lepanthes eciliata:


----------



## Groundhog

therizman2 said:


> Josh, it is most likely B. bowerae, but it came to me unlabeled when I originally got it and so many of those miniatures have been crossed and recrossed and who knows what else that I dont put a name with it unless I am 100%, I would say I am 95% sure it is B. bowerae though.


Isn't this small form _Begonia bowerae nigramarga_?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Bunsincunsin said:


> Lepanthes eciliata


A better photo...


----------



## fishman9809

Bunsincunsin said:


> A better photo...


What an absolutely beautiful specimen!


This guy's not in any of my terrariums but I'm pretty happy that it finally bloomed. All the Gladiolus I have were hybrids created by Dr. Raabe at UC Berkeley. He donated much of his Gladiolus collection to the UC Botanical Gardens and the bulbs that they thought might not make it (had fungus on them) were given to me! And as you can see they clearly made it with flying colors! It's quite exciting to see them bloom since the flower colors are unknown.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Stelis morganii:


----------



## andersonii85

Bunsincunsin said:


> Stelis morganii:


Awesome. I love growing this species. The flowers are a bonus as the growth habit is the best part. Do you grow it mounted? If so, pendent or vertically oriented?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

andersonii85 said:


> Awesome. I love growing this species. The flowers are a bonus as the growth habit is the best part. Do you grow it mounted? If so, pendent or vertically oriented?


I received this one from Ebay - I paid like $6 for a really nice sized plant - about a week ago. It was potted in sphagnum so I wasn't really sure what to do with it. I just finished mounting it after I took those photos and decided to mount it vertically. I guess I'll see how it does...

How do you grow yours?


----------



## andersonii85

Bunsincunsin said:


> I received this one from Ebay - I paid like $6 for a really nice sized plant - about a week ago. It was potted in sphagnum so I wasn't really sure what to do with it. I just finished mounting it after I took those photos and decided to mount it vertically. I guess I'll see how it does...
> 
> How do you grow yours?


$6 is a bargain! Nice find for sure. I've mounted it both ways and prefer vertically. Believe it or not, but it climbs!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Lepanthes eciliata, again... I was able to get closer this time with my macro setup!


----------



## andersonii85

Probably already posted in this thread but it's always a welcome bloom for me. Difficult to see in the pic, but this is that Peperomia red stems that's been around the hobby for a while. Inflorescence is like a marshmallow on a stick. 

Btw- change your tags if you own this one as I've had this positively ID'd by an expert as Peperomia fagerlindii - an endemic to western Ecuador.


----------



## stemcellular

Its peperomia perciliata, endemic to Panama










And a small begonia


----------



## andersonii85

stemcellular said:


> Its peperomia perciliata, endemic to Panama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a small begonia


I thought so too! I found out a lot of info in regards to perciliata from an expert on the genus. Apparently, the real perciliata has more chordate leaves and a thicker and even longer inflorescence. It's a higher elevation species too. Plus, it's endemic to Colombia! Any collections made outside of Colombia have been misidentified and usually end up being P. serpens. So even tropicos is wrong in this regard. It's funny to hear scientists in specialized fields talk trash about others herbarium specimens and collections...hahaha


----------



## NathanB

He's right Ray, check it out on peperomia.net


----------



## TDKelley

Lepanthes telipogoniflora

Looking a bit rough, but pretty none the less.


----------



## briley5




----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> Probably already posted in this thread but it's always a welcome bloom for me. Difficult to see in the pic, but this is that Peperomia red stems that's been around the hobby for a while. Inflorescence is like a marshmallow on a stick.
> 
> Btw- change your tags if you own this one as I've had this positively ID'd by an expert as Peperomia fagerlindii - an endemic to western Ecuador.
> 
> View attachment 38510





andersonii85 said:


> I thought so too! I found out a lot of info in regards to perciliata from an expert on the genus. Apparently, the real perciliata has more chordate leaves and a thicker and even longer inflorescence. It's a higher elevation species too. Plus, it's endemic to Colombia! Any collections made outside of Colombia have been misidentified and usually end up being P. serpens. So even tropicos is wrong in this regard. It's funny to hear scientists in specialized fields talk trash about others herbarium specimens and collections...hahaha
> 
> View attachment 38510


Am I correct that you ave been told that the plant known as P. perciliata and P. species "Red Stem" are P. fagerlindii?


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Am I correct that you ave been told that the plant known as P. perciliata and P. species "Red Stem" are P. fagerlindii?


Yes. What was thought to be perciliata in the hobby is actually fagerlindii. It gets a bit confusing as there are 3 (possibly more or less, but 3 going by count based on what i have seen) different plants that are going around the hobby as P. "red stems". One of the "red stems" going around turned out to be what was going as perciliata which is now fagerlindii. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> Yes. What was thought to be perciliata in the hobby is actually fagerlindii. It gets a bit confusing as there are 3 (possibly more or less, but 3 going by count based on what i have seen) different plants that are going around the hobby as P. "red stems". One of the "red stems" going around turned out to be what was going as perciliata which is now fagerlindii. Sorry for any confusion.


Thanks for the clarification. Stem's and your photos showed the same plant. I just wanted to make sure that I understood everything correctly.

But....

First and foremost, I am in no position to question Guido's identification. But one other name that that species went under was sp. Panama. It was the first name I ever saw it listed under, so I assumed that it was fairly accurate. P. fagerlindii is an Ecuador endemic right? Was Guido told that it might be a Panamanian species?
I don't know who first tagged on the name P. perciliata to the plant in question, but I always wondered if they meant P. perglandulosa, which has a lot of similarities to the plant in question and is from Panama. There is also the Panamanian P. fusco-ciliata that bears resemblance. 
Again, not saying that Guido is wrong, but I'm wondering without all the info, how difficult would an id be.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Chamaeranthemum venosum

Easy growing plant from Brazil


----------



## toksyn

Not exactly a vivarium plant. It's a succulent and I don't have an ID for it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Graptopetalum species. I need a foliage shot to know which.


----------



## toksyn

I'm pretty sure it's Graptopetalum superbum. Many thanks for such a quick response, and the tip! 



epiphytes etc. said:


> Graptopetalum species. I need a foliage shot to know which.


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Stem's and your photos showed the same plant. I just wanted to make sure that I understood everything correctly.
> 
> But....
> 
> First and foremost, I am in no position to question Guido's identification. But one other name that that species went under was sp. Panama. It was the first name I ever saw it listed under, so I assumed that it was fairly accurate. P. fagerlindii is an Ecuador endemic right? Was Guido told that it might be a Panamanian species?
> I don't know who first tagged on the name P. perciliata to the plant in question, but I always wondered if they meant P. perglandulosa, which has a lot of similarities to the plant in question and is from Panama. There is also the Panamanian P. fusco-ciliata that bears resemblance.
> Again, not saying that Guido is wrong, but I'm wondering without all the info, how difficult would an id be.


No worries Chuck. I had my reservations as well. In fact, I did tell him that I have received said species multiple times over the years as the following: P. glabella, P. sp. "Costa Rica", P. " red stems", and P. perciliata. I told him that I thought it was a Central American species and asked if he agreed. 

He seemed positive that it was P. fagerlindii. Ill be sure to send him another message and include what you have stated to take into consideration. Ill get back to everyone when I receive a response. We'll get to the bottom of this...


----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> No worries Chuck. I had my reservations as well. In fact, I did tell him that I have received said species multiple times over the years as the following: P. glabella, P. sp. "Costa Rica", P. " red stems", and P. perciliata. I told him that I thought it was a Central American species and asked if he agreed.
> 
> He seemed positive that it was P. fagerlindii. Ill be sure to send him another message and include what you have stated to take into consideration. Ill get back to everyone when I receive a response. We'll get to the bottom of this...


Well, Nate found some text and pointed out to me that it doesn't match up with P. perglandulosa, and I agree. But, my point was more that if he didn't know it was Central American, how difficult would that be to get a correct id. If you pointed out that fact to him and he still came back with P. fagerlindii, then I certainly don't have much to say. Thanks for all the investigative work


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Well, Nate found some text and pointed out to me that it doesn't match up with P. perglandulosa, and I agree. But, my point was more that if he didn't know it was Central American, how difficult would that be to get a correct id. If you pointed out that fact to him and he still came back with P. fagerlindii, then I certainly don't have much to say. Thanks for all the investigative work


No problem. This is all fun for me. I raised all of the questions you had pondered and here are some snippets of what he had to say:

"sp. Panama’ is actually not a ‘name’ but a provenance. Because there are more than hundred Peperomia species occurring in Panama, I would say it is pretty inaccurate… (There is a P. panamensis, but that is a synonym of P. montium, a quite different species)."

"P. perglanulosa is indeed close to P. perciliata (some Colombian collections initially identified as P. perciliata have later been re-identified as P. perglandulosa) but both are quite different from P. fagerlindii (the latter with short rachis and long peduncle to name just one striking difference)"

"P. fuscociliata is considered as a synonym of P. glabella for over 60 years (see Trelease & Yuncker 1950).
It is mainly glabrous (except for some trichomes along the petiole margins and the apical leaf margin). P. fagerlindii on the other hand is a quite ‘hairy’ species and does not show any black dots."

So, the short of it is- he's pretty confident it is P. fagerlindii. I even attached more images from others + better angles. I think it puts this to rest.


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia sp. ex Ecuador | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Found this labled as Peperomia sp. ex Ecuador


----------



## Duff

I just love watching this thread, It's so fascinating to see everyone's plants in bloom and learn more about them. I never thought I might have anything to share. But finally I do and I am so excited! My little Meiracyllium wendlandii (Appears to reclassified as Meiracyllium trinasutum) finally bloomed for me. 



It's stunning close up - It's just staring to open: 



And Finally did today!


----------



## IEatBugs

I've got a nice orchid blooming. Forgot what this one is but it looks like I will get a decent amount of flowers from it.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I keep missing my ecbolium viride blooms since so far it has bloomed in my 20H which is a little short for the plant and the lights keep burning away the flowers before I catch them  ....transplanted some cuttings to taller tanks though so hopefully soon I'll get to see this plant in its full glory. It takes root from cuttings very easily in the viv and seems to be a real champ of a vivarium plant as long as the tank is a little tall...at some point I'll try to offer some up on the board along with samples of my micro liverwort (best viv "moss" ever!)

But here is basically what it looks like...(powder turquoise blue..one of the few turquoise flowers in nature)... Mine was kinda pale from the one flower I did get to see a little of...might have been burned by the lights though. Google for more/better images

Here is one from google...









It is a nice upright grower that so far doesn't seem to spread out much or ramble around the viv unless it has low light and short viv, then it kinda just goes where it can to make itself fit


----------



## Spaff

IEatBugs said:


> I've got a nice orchid blooming. Forgot what this one is but it looks like I will get a decent amount of flowers from it.


Looks like a very nice Phal. equestris


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Pleurothallis costaricensis


----------



## readygrown

Tillandsia sp.


----------



## toaddrool

Growing inside my orchidarium, this plant is blooming once again. Not a reliable bloomer but doesn't make me wait too long between blooms. 
Also note that the buds crossed paths, just thought it was cool.


Phalaenopsis lobbii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis lobbii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis lobbii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Phalaenopsis lobbii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## boabab95

Tolumnia popoki 'mitzi' Sorry for the crappy pic...didn't have any fluorescents not in use


----------



## skanderson

a couple of blooms in my madagascar viv.


Bulbophyllum longiflorum
next one is Angraecum culcullatum


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very nice orchids guys!

I love that Bulbophyllum!




Todd


----------



## skanderson

thanks it seems to be growing well in there.


----------



## Spaff

Nice Angraecoid! Do you have a plant pic of the Ang. cucullatum? These are notoriously mislabeled, but yours sort of looks like the relay thing.


----------



## 1995sportster883

I have a couple broms blooming.

Adam


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here are some things that have been blooming in the greenhouse. I know my pics are terrible, whatta ya want?

Acanthostachys strobilacea


Eulophia speciosa


Psychotria viridis


Hoya archboldiana


Bletia purpurea


----------



## epiphytes etc.

More ....

Impatiens repens


Monocostus uniflorus


Aechmea recurvata 'Big Momma's Revenge'



Aechmea recurvata 'Aztec Gold'


Canistrum sp.


----------



## Sammie

epiphytes etc. said:


> Here are some things that have been blooming in the greenhouse. I know my pics are terrible, whatta ya want?


Very nice!
I would love to see some pictures of the greenhouse if possible


----------



## Dendro Dave

1995sportster883 said:


> I have a couple broms blooming.
> 
> Adam


Which one is the first one with the darker blue?...I wanna make sure I get that one for my blue flowers project.


----------



## phender

This one has been growing under my avocado tree for three years. This is the first bloom. I am so glad that I know it will bloom there now. It only has 3 buds/blooms this year, but it will get more as it matures. (I hope)
Vanda 'Paki'


----------



## Duff

It's lovely to see that "Spring has Sprung" for so many of you! So many beautiful blooms!

More excitement in my little corner of the world, I've finally had a few more blooms pop up this week! They seem to be quite happy in my grow out tank  I think I've finally been able to make a few of them happy.

Restrepia Cuprea:


Restrepia Lansburgii:


----------



## frogparty

restrepias!!!!! always a crowd pleaser!!!!!!
My favorite genus for sure


----------



## readygrown

Duff, that snail looks quite content! Nice pic!


----------



## Spaff

Scaph. merinoi almost open










Pleurothallis tribuloides


----------



## Duff

Readygrown, Thanks! I was wondering if anyone would notice him  That little bad boy has found a new home (RIP). He's the 1st one I've seen and I am thinking there are probably many more I have not seen, though I've not seen any apparent damage. I may try a dry ice Co2 bomb just in case....


----------



## mordoria

Any idea? From unknown Seed


----------



## frogparty

Gastrochilus japonicus


----------



## therizman2

mordoria said:


> Any idea? From unknown Seed


Looks like an Achimenes sp. to me


----------



## skanderson

found 2 new blooms today and placed the plants in my not yet completed banded imi viv. first one is a sarcochilus hybrid.

the next one is Leptotes pohlitinocoi
may113017_zps8d2a9c07.jpg Photo by skanderson2 | Photobucket
then one with both showing

then a quick one of my favorite bloomer in the garden from last week


----------



## Dendro Dave

skanderson said:


> then a quick one of my favorite bloomer in the garden from last week


Any chance those will work in a viv? ...Been considering irises for my blue flower experiments but haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

mordoria said:


> Any idea? From unknown Seed


Achimenes coccinea or cultivar???

Wim


----------



## inka4040

Dendro Dave said:


> Any chance those will work in a viv? ...Been considering irises for my blue flower experiments but haven't gotten to them yet.



They are temperate bulbs that need a cold dormancy period, so I would assume not. Maybe one of the walking irises (neomarica) might be a better bet.


----------



## rollinkansas

Some recent blooms from past few weeks

Pleurothallis alata









Stelis unifora

















Salpistele brunnea

















Dryadella edwallii

















Scaphocepalum rapax









Bloom far far away from actual plant









Scaphocepalum pleurothallodes


----------



## skanderson

any of the temperate bulbs would bloom just fine in a viv if you gave it a cold damp time first. probably 2 to 3 months, then transplanted them to your viv. the main problem would be that the bloom duration is shorted by warm temps. in a cool spring like we are having they will bloom for 2 to 3 weeks, but a couple of 80 degrees days and its over. ive kept the walking iris in pots. they get a couple feet tall so that would be a challenge for most vivs. the iris reticulata in that picture if hard to beat for a deep rich blue.


----------



## doncoyote

An epiphytic blueberry right after misting.


Epiphytic blueberry by john_pittman, on Flickr


----------



## Deanos

Neoregelia 'Red Bird' starting to lose color, but starting to bloom


----------



## phender

Here is my new favorite mini sinningia. Its called "Lil' Georgie".
It's a cross between Sinningia concinna and Sinningia muscicola.
I really like the defined purple and white on the tube of the flower.


----------



## toksyn

*Maxillaria tenuifolia*


----------



## frogparty

One of these days L have to get myself that Maxillaria! Nicely bloomed!!


----------



## toksyn

Thanks! I got mine after getting jealous of the one I bought for a friend 



frogparty said:


> One of these days L have to get myself that Maxillaria! Nicely bloomed!!


----------



## Spaff

frogparty said:


> One of these days L have to get myself that Maxillaria! Nicely bloomed!!


I can take a few growths off of mine at the end of the week if you want it!


----------



## frogparty

Wow! I'd take you up on that for sure!! Thank you!


----------



## Spaff

Ok, I have finals through Thursday, so you probably won't hear from me until then  I'll get in touch with you Thursday night to work everything out.


----------



## frogparty

Study hard! Make those finals your bitch


----------



## HoofArded

Drosera Brevifolia 
they only bloom for one Hour or so, makes it kinda special miss them more then i see them...


----------



## mkitchen

Well I got my first bloom ever over the past week or so and am very excited about it. I'm pretty sure it is a Ludisia discolor var. nigrescens.










Now with the frog in focus.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## phender

This is Diastema luteo. I assumed it was pretty common since I bought it from Violet Barn for $5.99. However, I can't seem to find much info online, so I guess it's not as common as I thought.









Full plant:


----------



## Duff

Lepanthopsis astrophora Stalky bloom. It's the tiniest little bloom I've ever had! And a true PITA to photo with my little point and shoot camera, it could not focus on two things at the same time but the pen is about 1/2 a cm away from the bloom.


----------



## fishman9809

Nice Duff! I really hope more people growing this orchid. I love it to death. It's so damn awesome. I love mine.


----------



## toksyn

*Bulbophyllum bicolor*


----------



## therizman2

Masdevallia erinacea


----------



## therizman2

Oldie but one I think everyone should have... Restrepia trichoglossa


----------



## therizman2

No ID Episcia...


----------



## therizman2

Begonia prismatocarpa - one of my favorite smaller Begonias... have it in quite a few tanks, cant beat the almost constant flowering


----------



## epiphytes etc.

therizman2 said:


> Oldie but one I think everyone should have... Restrepia trichoglossa


I've had this plant for two years now and it's never bloomed for me


----------



## frogparty

do you give it seasonal temp/moisture changes?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

some flowerings plants ..............Pearcea is one of my favorite gesneriads,
The Other gesneriad is a white flowering noid Episcia of Peru .
And the last are some begonia,s with flowering B scutifolia


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Some easy growing Utricularia and Hatiora rosea


----------



## Wim van den Berg

the first flowering orchid in my garden.........almost 2 weeks late
Pleione formosana and P limprichtii


----------



## epiphytes etc.

frogparty said:


> do you give it seasonal temp/moisture changes?


It was getting that in the greenhouse. It now resides in a viv.


----------



## stemcellular

Kohleria inaequalis var. magnifica

Few weeks ago









Yesterday









Tonight


----------



## Stijn

Nice Begonia's Wim ... is it a B. chorosticta in front ? Must have ...

Regards,

Stijn



Wim van den Berg said:


> some flowerings plants ..............Pearcea is one of my favorite gesneriads,
> The Other gesneriad is a white flowering noid Episcia of Peru .
> And the last are some begonia,s with flowering B scutifolia


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Stijn said:


> Nice Begonia's Wim ... is it a B. chorosticta in front ? Must have ...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stijn


Stijn je had detective moeten worden... je ziet echt alles
It,s not a chorosticta ,sorry! its a chlorosticta.....do you still want it?

I love botanical Kohleria,s like the K inaequalis,but i have to do it with a hybrid


----------



## skanderson

hybrid cactus in the greenhouse. the color is incredibly intense.


----------



## jckee1

Wim,
Just seeing your picture of the Pleones very nice. I keep mine in a cold frame. Is that Arisaema sikokianum blooming behind?

Jim


----------



## Dendro Dave

Wim van den Berg said:


> Some easy growing Utricularia and Hatiora rosea


Cool, I wish utricularia were more popular over here....Not a great variety available regularly and the portions are so small....We need more vendors who have it regularly and have great variety. 

Recently an ebay vendor tried to sell me 3 lividia plants, sounded like an inch each (1 inch plugs are pretty standard)....his idea of plants was like a leaf..maybe 2 leafs....so my "3" plants was a portion about the size of my pinky fingernail...and I have small hands  (I think he was counting the sphagnum moss they were on as part of the portion...that is the only thing I can think of)...I've bought from just about every utric vendor I could find on ebay and some websites, and never got portions that small.

So total even with all 3 plants I didn't get 1 inch worth of plant...I got half of what I ordered at best even after he sent me a 2nd portion to make up for it. What sucks is I have to order another from him because he is the only one I've ever seen carry it and I'd really like it for the aquatic section of my vivs.


----------



## JPccusa

Some pictures from yesterday:


----------



## Wim van den Berg

jckee1 said:


> Wim,
> Just seeing your picture of the Pleones very nice. I keep mine in a cold frame. Is that Arisaema sikokianum blooming behind?
> 
> Jim


You have an eye for that indeed it is a sikokianum...
its the only one that survived in my garden after some species trying out.
Nice to hear you have also pleiones.
I have always some trouble with them indoors, but outside they will do fine


----------



## jckee1

Great pictures. Sikokianum is funny. It can live and bloom for years and suddenly just die with no apparent cause.


----------



## theroc1217

Wim van den Berg said:


> You have an eye for that indeed it is a sikokianum...
> its the only one that survived in my garden after some species trying out.
> Nice to hear you have also pleiones.
> I have always some trouble with them indoors, but outside they will do fine


I'm planning on buying some Pleiones as my bext orchid. As a fan of Aroids, I absolutely love your Sikokianum. I wish I could grow them up here.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Neoglazovia variegata


----------



## Spaff

Maxillaria tenuifolia


----------



## NathanB




----------



## phender

This is a begonia most people grow for the foliage, but the flower is quite nice too.

Begonia sizemoreae


----------



## JoshsDragonz

My Bulbophyllum biflorum in my 180 gal viv is getting ready to bloom


----------



## therizman2

Did you get that from me Josh? Cause mine have never bloomed!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

therizman2 said:


> Did you get that from me Josh? Cause mine have never bloomed!


Yea Mike... It's from you.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Getting closer to full bloom!..... Sorry for multiple pics of the same plant... This is the first orchid to bloom in my 180 viv.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Maybe i should start a new thread .....whats not in flower now!
but it would be a short list.
On the picture (should be)a new Pitcairnea spec from Ecuador and also from Ecuador Tillandsia brenneri (Ecuagenera) .
The last one has more beautifull leaves,the flowers are less colourfull.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Laelia lucasiana


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nautilocalyx forgettii in bloom.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Congrats on getting that Nautilocalyx to bloom! What a beautiful species!
Could you share specifics on your growing conditions?


Todd


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Congrats on getting that Nautilocalyx to bloom! What a beautiful species!
> Could you share specifics on your growing conditions?
> 
> 
> Todd


It's in my 180 gallon viv... It's under 4 t5ho (3000k, 4100k and 6400k) and there are also 4 5000k cfls. The tank is kept on the wetter side. It's growing in ABG mix.


----------



## hypostatic

The whole tank is basically in bloom!

This is pretty much the only thing I can capture well with my cell phone though heh:








Columnea "carnival"

The fittonia to the left and the brazilian prayer plant to the right are also in bloom! (but the flowers are too tiny for my "potato". Also in bud: macodes petola


----------



## toksyn

*Phalaenopsis lindenii*


----------



## phender

This has been growing in my avocado tree for about 3 years without any blooms. I lost a branch of the tree last year and it seems to have given the orchids the extra light that they needed. I knew there were sheaths on the orchids, but I hadn't seen any spikes. Imagine my surprise when I went out to water this morning and found this:
Laelia purpurata x L. purpurata (with 2 blooming spikes)
















I thought I had posted these this morning, but I guess I messed up somehow.


----------



## jacobi

Begonia bipinnatifida (spelling...?)


----------



## jacobi

Begonia fuchsia (I think that's the name)


----------



## Stijn

jacobi said:


> Begonia fuchsia (I think that's the name)


it should be B. fuchsioides

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Dischidia hirsuta








Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## andersonii85

Cischweinfia rostrata


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Alsobia 



Diastema vexans



Episcia 'Suomi'



Columnea spathulata



Restrepia trichoglossa (this guy I almost killed outdoors, had two leaves left, it now has 2 buds and the bloom after bringing it into the greenhouse)


----------



## miko12

My bulbophyllum in my paru tank.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Maxillaria sp. with two new blooms, just got it a month ago so don't have the name memorized yet, thought it had pretty cool foliage





Pearcea v. Ecuador





Alsobia dianthiflora



Alsobia punctata



Episcia species from Brazil



Pachycentria glauca



Restrepia trichoglossa (again)


----------



## Duff

Bonnie, All your blooms are so lovely! 

Duff


----------



## Manuran

Flowers of a New World Jewel orchid. Small and not at all fancy, but kind of funny.
Aspidogyne sp.


----------



## Groundhog

Our perennial _Datura innoxia_, the Devil's Trumpet; this is the most psychotropic plant on Earth
Community Garden, Bronx, zone 7B


----------



## frogparty

Scopolamine is t anything to be taken lightly


----------



## Groundhog

frogparty said:


> Scopolamine isn't anything to be taken lightly


One of the plants that made Carlos Castaneda crazy... We have decided to keep this plant; the idea that we can grow a Mexican plant in NYC really excites us (and some reputable vendors charge real $$ for this thing). It is also a honeybee magnet. We also grow Colocasia, Abutilon 'Clementine,' Begonia grandis, Four O'clocks, Rosemary, Kent Beauty Oregano, Chayote, Hemiboea, Saxifraga stolonifera and Selaginella uncinata as perennials; Hibiscus trionum, Petunias and Tropaeolum ("Nasturtiums") as self-seeding annuals.

Because the NewYork Restoration Project (Bette Midler's outfit) has a contract with a wholesale exotic greenhouse, we are going to try the Chusan dwarf palm


----------



## frogparty

It's a weed here

By the way, you know that Carlos Castanedas books are fiction yes? He tried to get the shamans etc to share their secrets with him, and for the most part they wouldn't, so he made stuff up. 
Read Aldous Huxley, Sasha Shulgin or Schultes for a much more honest representation of the plant driven psychedelic experience


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I have been meaning to post some of these things here. Forgive me if you have seen them already. Click to un-smoosh.

Monocostus uniflorus









Encyclia adenocarpa









NOID Cryptanthus









Echinocereus rigidissimus var. rubispinus









Sinningia tubiflora









Eulophia taitensis I believe I've mentioned this orchid smells exactly like CO2


----------



## epiphytes etc.

phender said:


> This has been growing in my avocado tree for about 3 years without any blooms. I lost a branch of the tree last year and it seems to have given the orchids the extra light that they needed. I knew there were sheaths on the orchids, but I hadn't seen any spikes. Imagine my surprise when I went out to water this morning and found this:
> Laelia purpurata x L. purpurata (with 2 blooming spikes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had posted these this morning, but I guess I messed up somehow.


Must be rough trying to grow plants in SOCAL


----------



## hydrophyte

Groundhog said:


> Because the NewYork Restoration Project (Bette Midler's outfit) has a contract with a wholesale exotic greenhouse, we are going to try the Chusan dwarf palm


I am growing this as a potted houseplant. It is a really great plant. Unlike most other fan palms the leaves develop the fan shape while the plant is young and small. It can grow up taller, but you can maintain it as a semi-bonsai by just feeding it lightly and keeping it in a small pot. It's not too hard to find and it shows up on ebay and elsewhere.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Decent update to http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56368-possible-choices-blue-flowers-vivs-4.html

Most notably my holy grail has finally *flowered in the vivarium* 
*SUCCESS!!!!*
This one has been driving me nuts ever since I found it. For my tastes it sounds ideal...fairly compact...electric blue...and it has been doing well in vivs. At first 1/2 the plants I bought seemed not to survive transplant and it seems to do much better from seed, and I think the plants from seed or adapted transplants transplant to other vivs much much better then original plants. I don't know if it is just now mature enough to flower or what... or if it has been because my house has been a bit warmer with these extremely hot days we've had in OK (Being from the Himalayas I though it needed colder temps to flower maybe) ....or and* I think this might just be the ticket *, I put a normal soft white CFL bulb over it, and the rest is 6500k cfl and LED lighting..maybe a JD or I may have cheaper no name brand in there. *But it seems this flower may have just needed to grow for awhile and get lush before popping flowers and maybe more red spectrum*

















Bonus flower:
Unknown sinningia (I forget, got it a long time ago)... (it isn't a micro, much more a mini)










hydrophyte said:


> I am growing this as a potted houseplant. It is a really great plant. Unlike most other fan palms the leaves develop the fan shape while the plant is young and small. It can grow up taller, but you can maintain it as a semi-bonsai by just feeding it lightly and keeping it in a small pot. It's not too hard to find and it shows up on ebay and elsewhere.


You might try commenlina communis or other species in your riparuiums, if you can find them...I'm finding cuttings root quickly, and so far seem to be doing well in my tadpole setup. Electric blue flower.


----------



## JPccusa

Calathea undulata


----------



## Dendro Dave

JPccusa said:


> Calathea undulata


 Ok I'm calling Foul  ...You can't can't use funky camera FX and sparklies to upstage my actual blue flower LOL


----------



## Dendro Dave

Now that the blue Oxalis flower has been out for a day or so it has changed to the more typical blue like on google pics rather then that blue/purple mix...


----------



## Spaff

Dendro Dave said:


> Now that the blue Oxalis flower has been out for a day or so it has changed to the more typical blue like on google pics rather then that blue/purple mix...


Dave, are you sure that's an Oxalis? It looks to me like a member of Fabaceae (Peas).


----------



## gnathaniel

Spaff said:


> Dave, are you sure that's an Oxalis? It looks to me like a member of Fabaceae (Peas).


I think you're right, this looks like Parochetus communis which is a legume and not closely related to Oxalis despite the similar-looking foliage. Really pretty plant, Dave!


----------



## Spaff

I was thinking it was along the lines of a clover relative, which have the same leaf shape as oxalis and are in the legume family.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Blue Oxalis is the common name


----------



## Dendro Dave

Spaff said:


> Dave, are you sure that's an Oxalis? It looks to me like a member of Fabaceae (Peas).





gnathaniel said:


> I think you're right, this looks like Parochetus communis which is a legume and not closely related to Oxalis despite the similar-looking foliage. Really pretty plant, Dave!





Spaff said:


> I was thinking it was along the lines of a clover relative, which have the same leaf shape as oxalis and are in the legume family.





epiphytes etc. said:


> Blue Oxalis is the common name


You guys are all right  I call it by the scientific name in the blue flowers thread. I just got kinda lazy when I posted the pics to this thread. 

Blue Oxalis is just a common name, as is blue Shamrock pea or shamrock pea, but it is Parochetus communis, or it may be Parochetus africanus... My understanding is they've found that there are 2 species or subspecies at least.

*Here is a PDF* on them and the differences... I've just scanned it so far.
http://tai2.ntu.edu.tw/taiwania/pdf/tai.1998.43.4.316.pdf
From my quick scanning I think my plant and most I've gotten from other sources is most likely africanus because I've never found any well developed tubers...just root nodules. That always kinda confused me, because I'd always read in the past it was supposed to have tubers, but I could never find any  So this kinda explains that I guess. 

I had just about given up hope it would flower, but it was making for a nice foliage plant at least...and now that it actually has flowered, I'm super psyched about it. I think it was putting a soft white bulb that threw more red spectrum that finally triggered flowering, and/or possibly the plant had just finally gotten large enough. 

With it and commelina both doing well in vivariums, I now have at least 2 truly blue flowers for viv use.


----------



## Sammie

_Hydnophytum formicarum_


----------



## toksyn

*Aerangis punctata*









*Bulbophyllum antenniferum*


----------



## Dendro Dave

Couple new shots of Commelina communis or some other commelina species. I think I have 2..and not sure on the ID of either. (incidentally shares that "communis" name with the blue oxalis/shamrockpea, but Parochetus communis is another plant entirely) ...but anyways it's more blue flower in the viv goodness, oh and one of my fat azureus lurking in the background 


























These a "day flowers" so they only last a Day...if that, sometimes only a few hours it seems, but they pop pretty regularly. Hopefully eventually I'll be able to offer some cuttings, or rooted plants, some of the Blue shamrock pea, a long with a few other things as my collection grows and I can put together enough packages to make it worth my wild.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Woot Flower #2 of Parochetus communis/ Parochetus africanus promptly arrived to take the place of the first that came and went...We are on a roll people! 

This one wasn't here a few hours ago, but already seems to have gotten much of the full blue coloring instead of the blue/purple mix I caught the first one with as it showed up. I musta got lucky to catch that phase first time.










We might just be able to approximate this look for the Dryad viv pretty closely (when I'm not broke), especially my Blue Myosotis forget me nots come out a nice blue...First strain I tried awhile back was pathetically pale


----------



## 1995sportster883

I have no idea what this plant is, but I've gotten more from clippings, and it just threw out a flower.

Adam


----------



## Dendro Dave

1995sportster883 said:


> I have no idea what this plant is, but I've gotten more from clippings, and it just threw out a flower.
> 
> Adam


Some kinda begonia...but one of the bigger plant nerds will have to tell you which one


----------



## Plantnerd

Looks like a begonia rex of some kind


----------



## aspidites73

Are you possibly referring to the 'Devil's Breath' from the Borrachero tree? That is where scopolamine is derived from, not Groundhog's plant, the 'Devil's Trumpet. Speaking of the "Devil's Trumpet", Groundhog, do you know the psychoactive alkaloid that it contains? 

EDIT: Never mind Groundhog, I found it. It has quite a few, and scopolamine is one of them. My apologies Frogparty. Scopolamine was recently featured on a vice news documentary in which it was said to be harvested from the Borrachero Tree, in Colombia.



frogparty said:


> Scopolamine is t anything to be taken lightly


----------



## Dendro Dave

So the commelina were going off today...3 flowered at once in one tank and 4 in this tank...Usually I only get 1 flower per day. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come 

Not the prettiest viv but it has flowers at least  Hopefully some recently planted uncinata will fill in some gaps and around the other plants to make it look nice and lush...


----------



## Spaff

toksyn said:


> *Aerangis punctata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bulbophyllum antenniferum*


Could you provide a bit of cultural information on the Aerangis? It's one of my favorites, but I managed to kill the one I had previously.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Dendrobium lichenastrum



Episcia xanthina with tiny little yellow flowers



Begonia microsperma with it's school bus orange not quite open flowers



Blooming misc. Peperomia from Ray



Nematanthus fissus



Pachycentria glauca covered in flowers and seed pods


----------



## aspidites73

Begonia thelmae


----------



## Stijn

Not really suited for the dart frog terrarium ...

Puya mirabilis










A very spiny bromelia from high altitude, well suited for the garden in subtropical regions.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Saxifraga cuscutaeformis


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I do like yellow flowering Gesneriads like this Sinningia richii robson lopes/but the other red/orange is almost hardy here


----------



## dirtbomb

Platystele vellota. tiny little flowers just beginning to bloom. not the greatest photo i just couldn't get a good focus of the flowers with my phone.


----------



## toaddrool

Still very nice, we can appreciate the habit of inflorescence. I have P. stenostachya and seeing this one peaks my interest in getting other types.


----------



## toaddrool

New tank , its only about two months old but the plants (tropical Rhododendron's aka Vireyas) started blooming shortly after I placed them in there. There are more blooms on the way now and hope I don't miss them since I am going away on vacation.
I had one of them bloom while I was on Jury Duty and since I keep the tank at work I never got a chance to photograph it, but he colour was a spectacular magenta red, bell shaped flowers. I'm so pissed I missed the chance to photograph them.

Pictures

New Vivarium-01 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*Rhododendron 'Little Bo-Peep'* - flowers are not the best looking in this picture since the AC in the room had stopped working just as the plant was starting to bloom. It got really really hot in the tank for about 1 1/2 weeks.

Rhododendron 'Little Bo-Peep'-05 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


*Rhododendron 'Ruby Grace'*

Rhododendron 'Ruby Grace'-10 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Here are some in bud, flowers hopefully will come soon.
*Rhododendron 'Fire Plum'*

Rhododenron 'Fire Plum'-01 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*Rhododendron 'Lucie Sorenson'*

Rhododendron 'Lucie Sorensen'-05 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*Rhododendron 'Carillion Bells'*

Rhododendron 'Carillion Bells'-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

And an updated look at the tank with the fogger running.

New Vivarium-04 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## skanderson

really making me want to clean up my big viv and get some rhodies.


----------



## toaddrool

I got all my Rhodies from Bovees nursery

Bovees Nursery-Vireyas


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Maybe growing to well ,but still an amazing and nice smelling Begonia oxyanthera from Africa


----------



## Wim van den Berg

tiny gesneriaceae of the west indies ,were it,s rare and endemic.Phinea pulchella. 
The flowers just stay for 1 day but it set seeds ...and many


----------



## Kadjec

Here is it when it first started, now was three flowers.


----------



## toksyn

*Angraecum arachnites*


----------



## Rasmus2809

I have a Chirita Tamiana blooming:


----------



## fishman9809

It's times like these when I wish I had an actual macro lens...


Bulbophyllum cummingii by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Chirita tamiana should be Primulina tamiana now.

Trichocentrum tigrinum and Tillandsia imperialis (this one could be much more colourfull when having cool weather.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

oeps wrong picture .......


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I want that Trichocentrum!


----------



## fishman9809

First photoshoot with my new Nikon D5100. Would have been better with better lighting and a black background but I was just experimenting since I just got the camera. Dichaea anchoraelabia.

Dichaea anchoraelabia by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Frogtofall

Unknown possibly new species of Hoya...


----------



## V.Gage

one of my orchids bloomed today, looks like another 4-5v on the way


----------



## papafrogger

Its nowhere near as cool as most of this stuff but its an achievement for me.
Peperomia Argyreia


----------



## toksyn

Sorry, I just saw your request!

I keep mine pretty bright, mounted on cork with just a few strands of sphagnum under the roots. It's misted twice a day, fertilized weakly weekly with K-Lite, and receives KelpMax every other week. It is not kept under glass, and it's in an estimated 60-70% RH with daytime/nighttime temps of 78F - 70F.

Same treatment for the Angraecum arachnites, though with more moss around the roots.



Spaff said:


> Could you provide a bit of cultural information on the Aerangis? It's one of my favorites, but I managed to kill the one I had previously.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

NOID Acanth. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## BonnieLorraine

An unknown Stelis currently going crazy in the greenhouse 





Stelis argentata





Scaphosepalum verrucosum



Pleurothallis species


----------



## andersonii85

BonnieLorraine said:


> An unknown Stelis currently going crazy in the greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stelis argentata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaphosepalum verrucosum
> 
> 
> 
> Pleurothallis species


How big are the leaves of the unknown Stelis? It's very nice. Reminds me of S. superbiens.


----------



## puremanb

One of my broms is starting to get purple flowers.


----------



## jckee1

I have been watching and waiting for this to open to get a picture and u came home from work to find something clipped the spathe completely off. So I present half a flower for Schismattoglottis sp. from Black Jungle.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dravenxavier

Quick pic of one of the Lepanthes telipogoniflora blooming.


----------



## fishman9809

My favorite Lepanthes!


----------



## Frogtofall

jckee1 said:


> I have been watching and waiting for this to open to get a picture and u came home from work to find something clipped the spathe completely off. So I present half a flower for Schismattoglottis sp. from Black Jungle.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think anything clipped it. If I remember right, that's how they normally look.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

"How big are the leaves of the unknown Stelis? It's very nice. Reminds me of S. superbiens."

Leaves are maybe 5"-6" long, on the larger size for the Stelis species I keep.


----------



## jckee1

Antoine,
If you look at the top left corner of the picture you can still see what's left of the spathe. It really looked like a typical Aroid flower up until that point. I have two other unopened flowers so I will keep an eye on them and see what happens.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Passiflora mexicana, great for people who like stinky flowers. Smells like a cross between moth balls and anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

the Peruvian Peperomia from HBG, never seen a Pep with burgundy blooms before



Calathea micans



Bulbophyllum sikkimense



Corytoplectus


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Bonnie, I would be more than happy to take a piece of that Peperomia off your hands, you know, to clear up some space


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I put this up in an ad, and i suppose I might as well post it here, too.

Dorstenia drakeana


----------



## dendrothusiast

BonnieLorraine said:


> the Peruvian Peperomia from HBG, never seen a Pep with burgundy blooms before


This pep probably has the most awesome colored flowers I've seen in that genus. I was amazed first seeing it and probably can only be most appreciated when your looking at it up close in person.


----------



## Frogtofall

jckee1 said:


> Antoine,
> If you look at the top left corner of the picture you can still see what's left of the spathe. It really looked like a typical Aroid flower up until that point. I have two other unopened flowers so I will keep an eye on them and see what happens.


Oh I see what you mean. I thought you meant the spadix itself. I didn't notice the spathe material in the upper left corner of the picture.


----------



## Frogtofall

BonnieLorraine said:


> the Peruvian Peperomia from HBG, never seen a Pep with burgundy blooms before


You need to pay more attention to the Peperomia thread then!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Oeceoclades decaryana









Aechmea 'Lil' Harv'









And, for Devin, Cephalanthus occidentalis


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Frogtofall said:


> You need to pay more attention to the Peperomia thread then!!


It would just make me want more Peps that I can't possibly acquire Antone


----------



## toaddrool

I was able to see this one flower between out of town trips. Rhododendron 'Lucie Sorenson'

Rhododendron 'Lucie Sorenson' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## epiphytes etc.

OK, sorry, but it really is hard to get a shot of a flower this small with my phone 

Oeceoclades sp. Belo


----------



## rollinkansas

Some summer blooms

Salpistele brunnea

















Scaphocepalum rapax









Stelis uniflora

















Scaophocapalum pleurothallodes

















Lepanthes ciliisepala 

















Lepanthes calodictylon









Platystele pubescens









Pleurothallis segregatifolia









Pleurothallis sp. Agua Verde, Peru

















Salpistele parvula









Pleurothallis sp. Ecuador

















Pleurothallis kennedyi

















Platystele aurea









Sinningia Rio das Pedras









Epidendrum porpax









Dryadella edwallii

















Masdevallia nidifica

















Peperomia sp. Columbia









Peperomia percilata









Lepanthopsis melanantha


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Clitoria mariana, tee here


----------



## fishman9809

rollinkansas said:


> Lepanthopsis melanantha


mmmm want  Where did you manage to get it from?


----------



## Sammie

I can't put my finger on it, but for some reason that _Clitoria_ really appeals to me...


----------



## fishman9809

Sammie said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but for some reason that _Clitoria_ really appeals to me...


Hiyoooo!


----------



## fishman9809

Trichosalpinx orbicularis by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Sammie

_Begonia sp._


Ufortunately I have misplaced the name tag on this one, so if anyone knows what it is please enlighten me


----------



## fishman9809

Pleurothallis acestrophylla by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Wim van den Berg

2 Different types of Begonia scutifolia .there,s a hugh variation in leave shapes. in the wild( Gabon West africa) they grow among Ferns and Selaginella,s and are eaten , cooked as spinach, often together with fish what a shame ......


----------



## Wim van den Berg

a friend took some seeds from a NOID climber in Costa Rica some years ago.
Today after trying all kind of triggers it finally flowered.
i think its a Drymonia alloplectoides ...but i am not sure......


----------



## Wim van den Berg

some more pictures of Drymonia alloplectoides ?


----------



## Frogtofall

Hoya lambii


----------



## dendrothusiast

gesineriad "kayu lapsis" I didn't know it was blooming until I was watering and smelt a tad of a coconut like scent.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

When watering.............. did you had a glas of malibu in your other hand, sometime thats what brings the smell. btw i never saw this plant before??? and are you sure about the gesneriad familie?


----------



## dendrothusiast

Wim van den Berg said:


> When watering.............. did you had a glas of malibu in your other hand, sometime thats what brings the smell. btw i never saw this plant before??? and are you sure about the gesneriad familie?


Ha ha a glass of malibu would've been nice while watering. Well Wim I know nothing of it except it grows on rocks in nature and was given to me from a friend in Japan having that name. I've never sought any info on it but I still like it and is one of my favorites!

A nice little bloom from my pleurothallis fexuosa:


----------



## fishman9809

Went home briefly and took another focus stack of Pleurothallis acestrophylla that shows how beautiful the flower is (while also showing how transparent the flower is)


Pleurothallis acestrophylla by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## BonnieLorraine

My Bulbophyllum tingabarinum in bloom 



Leptotes bohnkiana


----------



## Otis

Codonanthe devosiana. This plant has been blooming for months.


----------



## jacobi

eLisborg said:


> Codonanthe devosiana. This plant has been blooming for months.


I have one of these growing as a houseplant, I really like the growth pattern and foliage, how does it do in a terrarium?


----------



## phender

This one is much bigger than I thought it was going to be. About 4x bigger than my other Scaphs.
Scaph. swertifolium (large purple)


----------



## Otis

jacobi said:


> I have one of these growing as a houseplant, I really like the growth pattern and foliage, how does it do in a terrarium?


It does fantastic, not leggy or anything and constantly blooms. It is SO hardy.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Just found this one this morning!


_Trichosalpinx orbicularis_


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> Just found this one this morning!
> 
> 
> _Trichosalpinx orbicularis_


Love the photo almost more than the flowers. What is your camera/lens/light setup if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Love the photo almost more than the flowers. What is your camera/lens/light setup if you don't mind sharing?


Thanks, Antone.

I'm using a Nikon D7000 with a standard 50mm f/1.8D lens on extension tubes (one 27.5mm extension for the first photo and an additional one for the last photo). The lighting is from a Nikon SB-400 flash with a handmade diffuser mounted off-camera. You can see a photo of it here.


----------



## skanderson

sorry for the poor quality pic it is hard to get close to this one it is up high and far back in the viv. i think i will leave off the name and see if anyone guesses.


----------



## Spaff

skanderson said:


> sorry for the poor quality pic it is hard to get close to this one it is up high and far back in the viv. i think i will leave off the name and see if anyone guesses.


Holcoglossum or Papilionanthe spp?


----------



## skanderson

i was just joking around when i posted the 2 pics but now i cant find my viv map with all the species names on it. starting to panic a little as im ready for a big clear out and want to know what im cutting back and what can go in other vivs.


----------



## skanderson

good guess spaff i found my map. it is Neofinitia falcata x papilionanthe teres.


----------



## Spaff

skanderson said:


> good guess spaff i found my map. it is Neofinitia falcata x papilionanthe teres.


That's why the spurs were throwing me off so much. I'd never seen a terete Vanda species with such a long one. It comes from the Neo. parent.


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> Thanks, Antone.
> 
> I'm using a Nikon D7000 with a standard 50mm f/1.8D lens on extension tubes (one 27.5mm extension for the first photo and an additional one for the last photo). The lighting is from a Nikon SB-400 flash with a handmade diffuser mounted off-camera. You can see a photo of it here.


I'm super ghetto. I use a 3x magnifying filter and a deli cup lid as a diffuser. Haha!  You've given me stuff to research now. I always struggle with proper lighting.


----------



## Frogtofall

*Hoya endauensis*









*Hoya flavida*


















*Hoya sp.*


----------



## Bunsincunsin

eLisborg said:


> Codonanthe devosiana. This plant has been blooming for months.



Nice! One of the cuttings I got from you just put out a bloom yesterday.


----------



## Otis

Fantastic photos Shaun! and glad to see that it is blooming for you too, they just keep putting out flowers for months, and months.


----------



## gnathaniel

Hoya serpens the last time it bloomed, peduncles look like they're getting ready again so I thought I'd post it. One of these got pollinated (probably self, this is the only Hoya I grow and I haven't seen any in the neighborhood), then the capsule dehisced unexpectedly but I found most of the seeds and stuck them in a ziploc with live moss, now have 3 or 4 small seedlings I plan to 'deflask' this weekend.

Edit: can't figure out how to post thumbnails that expand inline, what's the trick to that? Do I need to host elsewhere and use an embed link?


----------



## jglow84

First orchid to bloom in my new setup. It has been up and running for about sevenish months now i think...

The orchid is an unknown dendrobium miniature. Any ID advice would be awesome.


----------



## pooky125

My String of Hearts (Ceropegia woodii) has been blooming like crazy for the last month or so.


----------



## andersonii85

Triolena pustulata- always a welcomed bloomer. Flowers are only open for a few hours in the morning.


----------



## toaddrool

Rhododendron 'Fire Plum'

Bloomed on Friday and should have more open flowers now.


Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

All the flowers are now open,

Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Rhododendron 'Fire Plum' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*And the tank it's in,*


New Viv by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Otis

Masdevallia guttulata


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I've posted this one before (incorrectly labelled as _P. costaricensis_) but I just took a few more shots at different angles and thought I would post them anyways...


_Pleurothallis gracillima_


----------



## Spaff

Restrepia sp. (I think it's trichoglossa)


----------



## frogparty

Big flower for the plant size. Makes me think its an antennifera clone, not trichoglossa, which I find has a smaller flower size relative to plant


----------



## toaddrool

*Dendrobium sulawesi*

My newest bloom from my exoterra tank, the one with the Rhododendrons.
This is probably Dendrobium sulawesi, but I'm not 100% sure.
Total of 5 blooms on this plant. It last bloomed in March or April when I first purchased it and it was put into the vivarium in July.


Dendrobium sulawesi by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Dendrobium sulawesi by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## fishman9809

*Re: Dendrobium sulawesi*

Nothing special. Not the best shot, nor the most elegant of inflorescences, but the species remains one of my favorites. 


Lepanthopsis astrophora "Stalky" by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr

Hopefully I can get some nicer pictures when all the flowers open up.


----------



## toksyn

*Racinaea crispa*


----------



## frogparty

Great shot of that crispa bloom! Hard to capture in a flattering manner for sure!


----------



## Spaff

toksyn said:


> *Racinaea crispa*


Full plant pic!!!


----------



## toksyn

Spaff said:


> Full plant pic!!!


----------



## Spaff

Thanks! It's an incredible species. I definitely need to find a few now.


----------



## frogparty

my favorite bromeliad, perhaps my favorite viv plant


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Ohhhhhhh ..........real nice shape ! thanks showing !


----------



## Spaff

frogparty said:


> my favorite bromeliad, perhaps my favorite viv plant


Share the wealth, so it can be my favorite too


----------



## frogparty

Spaff said:


> Share the wealth, so it can be my favorite too


All the pups Ive got growing are going into new vivs!!!! I hopefully have some successfully pollinated flowers, though so I will hopefully have fruit set!!!!!


----------



## toksyn

The R. crispa next to the first one (in the full plant photo) is now starting to spike. I wish it had spiked earlier so that I could try to cross pollinate between two individuals, maybe that would yield more success. In any case, here's hoping for seeds!


----------



## Frogtofall

I have a couple pups I'd be willing to let go for the right trade. If you have something you think I'd be interested in, please PM me.


----------



## phender

I really like the "fuzzy toilet bowl" orchids.

This one is Pleurothallis trichostoma


----------



## toaddrool

The following two blooms are from my new exoterra tank, the one with the Rhododendron I posted about earlier in this thread.
_Achimenes erecta_, it decided to face the inside of the tank, so I had to use a pin to kind of turn it around. 


Achimenes erecta-02 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Achimenes erecta-03 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

_Dendrobium sulawesii_, now in full bloom

Dendrobium sulawesii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## aspidites73

_Cryptanthus_ 'Durrell'


----------



## Wim van den Berg

frogparty said:


> All the pups Ive got growing are going into new vivs!!!! I hopefully have some successfully pollinated flowers, though so I will hopefully have fruit set!!!!!


....It would be great if this works out.
i have tried this for many years but it never came to seeds....


----------



## frogparty

Heres to hoping!


----------



## zaoxfriedy

Pleurothallis grobyi: 
when i received this it was just a clump of leaves, within 3 weeks, look at all the blooms! i was amazed. its up high, so it gets alot of light and watered fairly often.


----------



## toaddrool

Wow, I guess I wasn't as familiar with this plant as I thought I was. Now I want one too!


----------



## Frogtofall

zaoxfriedy said:


> Pleurothallis grobyi:
> when i received this it was just a clump of leaves, within 3 weeks, look at all the blooms! i was amazed. its up high, so it gets alot of light and watered fairly often.


This is a fantastic photograph! I love the composition. It needs to be used for an advertisement of some sort. Put a logo of a plant retailer in the upper left portion of the photo. Great shot!


----------



## frogparty

Frogtofall said:


> This is a fantastic photograph! I love the composition. It needs to be used for an advertisement of some sort. Put a logo of a plant retailer in the upper left portion of the photo. Great shot!


That is a VERY nice clone of that species ( actually I think grobyii should be considered a species complex) Id be very interested in knowing where you got that so I could get a piece for myself!


----------



## rollinkansas

frogparty said:


> That is a VERY nice clone of that species ( actually I think grobyii should be considered a species complex) Id be very interested in knowing where you got that so I could get a piece for myself!


That looks like one that Andys has listed as "grobyi type" Ecuador. It blooms like crazy, neon bright yellow very often.


----------



## zaoxfriedy

rollinkansas said:


> That looks like one that Andys has listed as "grobyi type" Ecuador. It blooms like crazy, neon bright yellow very often.



Yup, your absolutely right. I got it from Andys. Ive only had it a little more than a month but "blooms like crazy" seems to accurately describe it! 

oh and thanks for the compliments on the photo, Frogtofall! Im not much of a photographer but i thought it looked cool too


----------



## fishman9809

Got a decentish picture of 1 of many flower spikes. It's the flustercuck week that is midterms so I couldn't go home and grab my tripod and such. This was taken by hand, on top of a speaker, with a cut-up piece of black construction paper for a background in the 5"x5" square of sunlight that shines into my room every afternoon. 


Lepanthopsis astrophora "Stalky" by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Frogtofall

Not very showy but significant bc it's the only fragrant Peperomia I've ever smelled. They smell like clove to me. 

Peperomia hoffmanii


----------



## frogparty

Restrepia elegans.....crappy phone pic


----------



## jckee1

I have it in bloom as well. taken with my cell so not a great pic. So it is related to grobyi? good to know.


----------



## jckee1

Woops, let's try this again.


----------



## jckee1

well, sorry guys. Just when I think I know what I'm doing, It doesn't want to upload.


----------



## Sandwich_Protector

Got my first two orchid blooms over the last week or so!

Dendrochilum irigense



Bulbophyllum lasiochilum


----------



## fishman9809

Not mature yet but I most likely will not be around when it does mature so I decided to take a picture of it now. Anthurium scandens:


Anthurium scandens by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr

And a crummy picture of a bit of the plant:


Anthurium scandens by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Stijn

Begonia sizemoreae, a species with extreme hairy leaves from Vietnam.
Not only the leaves are magnificant, also the flowers are nice !


----------



## toaddrool

First off is_ Sophronitis cernua_.
Have had this plant for a few years. It has been a reliable yearly bloomer for the last 4 years or so. This is the first time it has bloomed twice in one year. As soon as I placed it in my new exoterra terrarium it started growing a new leaf. It blooms after every new growth. Infact the spike comes up at the same time the leaf opens.


Sophronitis cernua-20 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Sophronitis cernua-19 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Sophronitis cernua-18 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

The next two plants are *tropical blueberries*.
Both of these plants I recieved as cuttings rather recently. I placed them in a rooting vial (I call it that), and after about two months they both had enough roots to plant them. The thing is, they both flowered before I planted them into my new exoterra terrarium. When I recieved them neither had any indication of flowering.
I placed the plants in their rooting vials inside my exoterra terrarium when I first recieved them to get them to root, but I'm happy with flowers and roots too!

_Anthopterus wardii_, I fell in love with this plant many years ago when I first noticed it at the New York Botanical Gardens. I know its a huge vining plant, but I just don't have anywhere else to put it, and it likes my tank. So I figure I'll just have to train it and prune it aggresively. 


Anthopterus wardii-06 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Anthopterus wardii-07 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Anthopterus wardii-08 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Anthopterus wardii-09 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

_Disterigma rimbachii_
This one will grow to be a small epiphytic bush. I can definetly keep this one under control.


Disterigma rimbachii-12 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

For reference, here is the whole tank.
_Anthopterus wardii_ is in the lower left hand corner, and _Disterigma rimbachii _is in the lower middle behind the red flowers.
_Sopronitis cernua_ is the bloom in the upper left corner, really small.


New Vivarium 5 Flowers by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## frogparty

wow. Thats a great viv, and excellent plants!!!! Love those epiphytic blueberries!!!!!


----------



## toaddrool

frogparty said:


> wow. Thats a great viv, and excellent plants!!!! Love those epiphytic blueberries!!!!!


Thanks! I love my new tank, its everything I ever wanted from a terrarium! So far, something is always in flower.


----------



## Manuran

Trichosalpinx pergrata


----------



## Spaff

Manuran said:


> Trichosalpinx pergrata


That's nice Chuck. How small is it?


----------



## Manuran

The plant is about 2" tall. So the flower is a decent size.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Well I actually just pulled this puppy the other day to ship to some guy as part of my plant packages I was selling, but I finally got to see it bloom 

Ecbolium viride (Probably the only viv suitable Turquoise'ish flower) 









This is a pic from google but shows how the color of this flower compares to the Jade vine (God I wish I could put that in a viv!)


----------



## Frogtofall

Hoya diversifolia with nectar oozing from the corona...


----------



## frogparty

that looks DELICIOUS Antone!!


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> that looks DELICIOUS Antone!!


Lol! This is one of the few that actually taste pretty bad! Kinda bitter. Go figure!


----------



## phender

This is the first time the flowers have opened up all the way.

Bertolonia marmorata


----------



## phender

I realized yesterday why I thought my flowers weren't opening. The above flowers only stayed open for a few hours in the middle of the day and then close back up. I'm guessing they were probably opening before, I was just missing it because I was at work.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

A perennial favorite, Phychopsis papilio










Euphorbia millotii










NOID Dendrobium hybrid, this smells kinda minty










Dorstenia drakena


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Just like Dorstenia a couple of white/green flowering plants .both are flowering some weeks now.Sphyrospermum spec. ecuador and Spathicarpa sagittifolia.


----------



## NathanB

Not mine, from Al's orchid exchange in Leesburg Via, www.orchidexchange.com








Check it out if you're ever in the area


----------



## NathanB

aponogeton


----------



## epiphytes etc.

zaoxfriedy said:


> Pleurothallis grobyi:
> when i received this it was just a clump of leaves, within 3 weeks, look at all the blooms! i was amazed. its up high, so it gets alot of light and watered fairly often.


I'm wondering, does this stay as compact as "normal" grobyi?


----------



## Otis

scapheosepalum sp. ecuador









oncidium and spider orchid hybrid









onc. twinkle, smells a little chocolatey


----------



## hypostatic

While not in my frog's tank, I still would like to share. Oncidium "twinkle". Smells like cream and vanilla frosting. YUMMMM


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia fagerlindii (perciliata) 

These flowers SMELL AMAZING!


----------



## BonnieLorraine

4 blooms on this little guy 





Pleurothallis condorensis


----------



## Azurel

Schismatoglottis 'frosty kiss' starting to bloom.


----------



## jckee1

I love this plant. I was very excited when mine first bloomed but within a day of it looking like this, the Spathe falls off and all that is left is the exposed Spadix. Is this typical of all Schismatoglottus?


----------



## skanderson

Habernaria erichmichaelii


----------



## Azurel

jckee1 said:


> I love this plant. I was very excited when mine first bloomed but within a day of it looking like this, the Spathe falls off and all that is left is the exposed Spadix. Is this typical of all Schismatoglottus?


Mine did the exact samething so it must be typical....I have another small flower on the same plant as well...


----------



## frogparty

most Arums dont last long. The spathe is to corral pollinators towards the spadix, and allow male pollen to drop onto it and be collected for dispersal. Dont feel bad the flower doesnt last long


----------



## jckee1

We just have to enjoy the flower for it's short existance.


----------



## frogparty

with Arums, the male flowers are always on the bottom of the spadix, so pollen cant fall down and pollinate female flowers. Usually, the male and female flowers are NOT open at the same time, so first the male flowers ripen, then the female, then the spathe falls away from the spadix


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Male flowers are above the female flowers. In most species pollen is not produced until the female flowers are no longer receptive. there are some exceptions, like Amorphophallus henryi, where the male flowers open up shortly after the females, and the pollen simply falls down, self pollinating.


----------



## frogparty

Oh yeah! I had it backwards! Thanks


----------



## whitethumb

pleurothallis allenii


----------



## toaddrool

_Seemania sylvatica_ 'Bolivian Sunset'

I have had this plant for about 3 years now, maybe four. I have had it growing in peaty soil mix in a small pot for most of that time. Then I realized that this year's growth was not doing well because I was forgetting to water it regularly. So I decided to take a chance and stick it in my new exoterra vivarium as a foreground plant. Well it decided to bloom, 14 blooms coming, this is just the first.
I usually pollinate these by hand and then grow the seeds, so this plant is probably not the original.


Seemania sylvatica by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Seemania sylvatica by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## frogparty

Id love to get a piece of that! Beautiful


----------



## Frogtofall

Damn, I used to have that Seemania. Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frogtofall

toaddrool said:


> _Seemania sylvatica_ 'Bolivian Sunset'
> 
> I have had this plant for about 3 years now, maybe four. I have had it growing in peaty soil mix in a small pot for most of that time. Then I realized that this year's growth was not doing well because I was forgetting to water it regularly. So I decided to take a chance and stick it in my new exoterra vivarium as a foreground plant. Well it decided to bloom, 14 blooms coming, this is just the first.
> I usually pollinate these by hand and then grow the seeds, so this plant is probably not the original.
> 
> 
> Seemania sylvatica by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Seemania sylvatica by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


What is the plant with the white flowers in the corner of the first photo? I can't make it out.


----------



## toaddrool

Thanks for the comment. If I get seeds I will be more than happy to send a few out here and there.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Sign me up!


----------



## toaddrool

_Rhododendron _'Tinker Belle' in my new exoterra
Didn't produce a nice bloom, but there is a second one on the way, hopefully it will look better.

Rhododendron 'Tinker Bell' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

and a few more blooms of that _Seemania sylvatica_ 'Bolivian Sunset'

Seemania sylvatica 'Bolivian Sunset' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Seemania sylvatica 'Bolivian Sunset' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Frogtofall said:


> What is the plant with the white flowers in the corner of the first photo? I can't make it out.


Thats _Anthopterus wardii_, I think I posted that one earlier in this thread. Not sure anymore.

yea, page 346


----------



## Bunsincunsin

This guy just bloomed for me again; I love the little hairs - you can't truly appreciate the flowers until you examine them under close magnification.

_Stelis morganii_


----------



## jckee1

I know this has been shown before but I usually don't get three simultaneous blooms so......

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## builder74

Impatiens paucidentata opened today.


----------



## Frogtofall

builder74 said:


> Impatiens paucidentata opened today.


Very cool! I just got this plant a couple months ago. Didn't realize how nice the flower was. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## builder74

Got this from Bonnie not to long ago. Neat plant Thanks


----------



## a1pha

Forgot what this is? But I think it is great. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jckee1

Is it an Amalophyllon?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Aechmea 'Suenos' click to unscrunch.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

A few things from the greenhouse.

Tillandsia ionantha growing with Trichocentrum cebolleta, which is in spike now.









Anther, smaller, clone of ionantha









A NOID Cattleya hybrid with obvious C. aurantiaca parentage. The flowers on this have a thick, plastic texture.









Another NOID Cattleya hybrid. This was given to me as a cluster of backbulbs by an old friend many years ago, and is one of the most reliable blooming plants I own. It is incredibly fragrant, smelling somewhere between rose and jasmine.


----------



## phender

Sorry, I misted in the tray before I took the picture so there are water drop all over the flower.
This is a Biophytum species from Ecuador. Its different from the one that was available a couple years ago in that the stalk doesn't grow more than a couple inches, so it is a ground hugging plant. I also just became available again at a reasonable price at the Violet Barn. https://www.violetbarn.com/shop/index.php?_a=product&product_id=1487


----------



## toksyn

*Monopyle sp. Ecuador*









*Anoectochilus albolineatus*









*Goodyera viridiflora*









*Masdevallia erinacea*









*Cryptocoryne x purpurea*









*Lepanthes caprimulgus*


----------



## piti

As it is my first post here I would like to say hi to everyone!  Toksyn, can you please write how you treat your caprimulgus? I have one for few months now and it keeps throwing leaves continuosly. However, almost none of them make it to the end, most of them get brownish, soft and kinda soggy somwhere in the halfway. Two leaves that managed to develop are small. Not sure what I am doing wrong I have it growing in live moss, maybe too much water?


----------



## frogparty

undescribed species of Restrepia from Panama


Restrepia angustilabia- LOVE THIS ONE!!


----------



## scoy

That first one looks like guttulata. I also have a question about it. Recently I planted it in a viv and one of the plants leaves are turning purple/ pink. Is this okay?


----------



## frogparty

it does look like guttulata

the purple on the leaves is called anthocyanosis. Its a response to high light levels. If you dont like it, move it down a few inches in the tank. The plant should thrive just fine even if you dont move it.


----------



## piti

Ok, as I don't want to only take here I go with some pics of mine:

Scaphosepalum rapax:





Bulbophyllum lasiochilum:





Microsaccus griffithi:



Pleurothallis serturalioides



Dendrobium harveyanum, although not blooming now:




Finallly, very amateur timelapse I made lately, hope you like it (please wath in hd):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiXzZZtn3lc


----------



## frogparty

great pics of that Bulbo!
Thats a nice clone


----------



## piti

Thanks frogparty, it was suprise to me, I had no idea what clone I was buying. In fact it is my first bulbophyllum that bloomed for me, so I am exceptionally proud of it . Plus it smells divine!


----------



## frogparty

like strawberry?
The darker clones of that species tend to smell better, and the best ones smell like strawberry


----------



## piti

Now that's interesting, I thought they all do. Yes, it reminds me of strawberry but more like stawberry-flavoured tea. It is really strong, my whole vivarium is full of fragrance. Only in eary afternoon though, by 3 p.m. the smell is gone.


----------



## frogparty

a lot of the alba clones Ive seen grown have no fragrance at all


----------



## toaddrool

Are all of these planted in your tanks?



piti said:


> Ok, as I don't want to only take here I go with some pics of mine:
> 
> Scaphosepalum rapax:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulbophyllum lasiochilum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsaccus griffithi:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleurothallis serturalioides
> 
> 
> 
> Dendrobium harveyanum, although not blooming now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finallly, very amateur timelapse I made lately, hope you like it (please wath in hd):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiXzZZtn3lc


----------



## piti

Yes toaddrool, actually all of these are in the same viv. Top three plants are right next to each other on the same pole:


----------



## toaddrool

Wow, thats an awesome mount!


----------



## fishman9809

Masdevallia princeps I managed to pick up for $19


Masdevallia princeps Lip Detail by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


Masdevallia princeps by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Gorgeous. Have had one for years and no blooms yet. I moved it into my new exo-terra viv, its responding well, so hopefully I will see some good results soon.


----------



## miko12

Bulbo and dendro


----------



## toksyn

My L. caprimulgus is pinned to some cork bark in the terrarium. It's kept very moist (3x 30+ second misting sessions per day) and has some forced airflow (circulation fan) along with passive air exchange (ventilation). It's kept fertilized by frogs.

Are you growing yours in a tank with animals? I'm afraid I can't really provide much more help without knowing your particular situation. It could be related to airflow or fertilizer.



piti said:


> As it is my first post here I would like to say hi to everyone!  Toksyn, can you please write how you treat your caprimulgus? I have one for few months now and it keeps throwing leaves continuosly. However, almost none of them make it to the end, most of them get brownish, soft and kinda soggy somwhere in the halfway. Two leaves that managed to develop are small. Not sure what I am doing wrong I have it growing in live moss, maybe too much water?


----------



## piti

Thanks toksyn, that's helpful. Sent you a PM. My tank is inhabited by a pair of giant day geckos.
toaddrool, glad you like it. I believe it is Mopani tree log. It is ultra-water resistant, have been covered with moss like this for 5 years now and still solid as a rock.


----------



## toaddrool

_Ophidion pluerothallopsis_. Got it from Andy's in flower for Cybermonday.





Have had _Platystele stenostachya_ for years, but I was playing around with my new macro lens. This is a cutting I made about 1 1/2 months ago. Already has tons of flowers. Flowers are slightly bigger than a pin head.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

A couple more from the greenhouse

BLC Newberry 'Edisto'









BC (Little Stars x Maikai) ‘Hawaii’


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Doh! That's BLC Edisto 'Newberry'

Also, just for some perspective, that BC is in a 10" basket.


----------



## aspidites73

Impatiens repens


----------



## aspidites73

Sinningia "Lil' Georgie". I'm having trouble getting a good photo of this one


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I've posted this before, but this is the first time it's bloomed in a viv for me.

Monocostus uniflorus


----------



## phender

aspidites73 said:


> Sinningia "Lil' Georgie". I'm having trouble getting a good photo of this one


Oh, I love Lil' Georgie. The first one I saw was at Kartuz. It was about a half a fist sized plant with ~10 purple and white flowers. The foliage and the flowers were amazing. He doesn't normally sell it, but a couple visits later, he offered me a small offshoot.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here's one I posted a while back; it just put out a keiki and this is the first bloom it has put out since it began.


----------



## JCNguyen

Beautiful bunsincunsin! Gotta love growing orchids in a viv, the high humidity always make my orchids keikei like crazy


----------



## readygrown

Racineae crispa

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Not only a difficult to grown bromeliad,but also the name Racinaea (not Racineae).......or am i wrong 

The one you showed is to small (few leaves) and already starting to flower.
The best results of big growing R crispa i have ever seen ,were growing in a temperate/cool greenhouse with lots of air movement,once a week watering .they were growing together with bonsai trees. and really big!!!

I have grown them under different conditions ,also in warm/temperate ,and they grow well under these,but never get that result of the temperate /cool greenhouse


----------



## readygrown

Jaja. Indeed it is 'eae. Thanks! This plant is small. I think it could be in bloom due to stress indicators. Hopefully though, it will send up some pups for me in the near future.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty

It's Racinaea. 

That pup looks like its on the way out. Color looks washed out and the inflorescence looks like it's malformed. 
I've found good airflow to be crucial to grow these broms. Putting Racinaea up against a background has, for me, always been a death sentence for the plant. 
Cooler temps work best for me too, although mine do fine with temps in the upper 70s


----------



## readygrown

eae, aea. OK. Its actually looking better now then when I got it! And yes, it is 'on its way out', its blooming and monocarpic, thanks for noticing!

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty

Hopefully it survives to pup for you. Are you using DI water on it? They dont tolerate poor water quality at all. 

I also dont need a botany lesson, just trying to tell you what works and hasnt worked for me, Ive been growing this species for several years now.

Did this pup come from tropiflora? Did you lose a lot of the lower leaves shortly after arrival?


----------



## readygrown

Jaja. I know you don't frogparty. It was indirectly from tropiflora, I traded Antone for it. I do use ro/h20. Since I got it I haven't noticed any leaf drop. I'm thinking it may be a little cold right now in my orchidarium. Air movement shouldnt be a problem for it. I do have another one on its way though from tropiflora. I imagine it will be bigger than this one, we will see. I dunno, I still like the pic!

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Not monocarpic,..... and maybe cut out the flower ,for putting all that energy into new pups,
maybe you started with the wrong name ......but you have the right taste of plants


----------



## frogparty

Cutting off the spike is a good idea.

Its my experience this plant lives about a year or more after blooming while its forming pups. You still have plenty of time to get it thriving and hopefully shoot a few pups for you.
Too cool shouldnt be an issue. Unless youre orchidarium is dropping into the 50s. My tanks are all hitting mid to low 60s at night right now and my Racinaea are doing great. The new ones I got from tropiflora are even starting to root after just a few weeks. Much faster than Ive seen in the past


----------



## readygrown

Not monocarpic? I thought it was. I never was a good speller, but my taste in plants has always been much better! I will cut the bloom off, good idea. Hopefully that will help fatten it up a little. Its not getting that cold, so who knows. But I can't say it didn't get that cold during shipping. Our weather in Colorado has been chilly so tropifloras gonna hold onto it for me until it warms up. Anyhootin, thanks for the advice.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

I don't think the colors are washed out and the inflorescence certainly isn't malformed, it's merely just beginning to emerge. Not all R. crispa are beet red, many are even solid green and never get red.

I will say it does look like it may have gotten some damage in shipping. I would maybe cut the inflorescence like suggested. 

These pups that I cut off all came from the same mother plant. They were all stunted and began flowering. 2 even began flowering while still attached. My only guess is it was cultural unless I've stumbled onto a new dwarf sport. :-D haha

I imagine they will produce full sized pups though. 

Here are the other 2 pups from the same mother that his came from. 2nd one got cut off a bit in the photo...


----------



## Frogtofall

The mother plant is beginning to pup again, I wonder if she'll keep throwing these dwarfs.


----------



## frogparty

Every Racinaea I've gotten from different sources has a wildly different looking inflorescence 
I thought it looked "odd" because of the "V" in the tip as its emerging. Haven't seen that one before


----------



## JWerner

A few small orchids:
Pleuro mystax, Pleuro condorensis and Pleuro forceps-cancri


----------



## frogparty

Pleuro mystax is awesome!!!


----------



## dendrothusiast

Frogtofall said:


> I don't think the colors are washed out and the inflorescence certainly isn't malformed, it's merely just beginning to emerge. Not all R. crispa are beet red, many are even solid green and never get red.
> 
> I will say it does look like it may have gotten some damage in shipping. I would maybe cut the inflorescence like suggested.
> 
> These pups that I cut off all came from the same mother plant. They were all stunted and began flowering. 2 even began flowering while still attached. My only guess is it was cultural unless I've stumbled onto a new dwarf sport. :-D haha
> 
> I imagine they will produce full sized pups though.
> 
> Here are the other 2 pups from the same mother that his came from. 2nd one got cut off a bit in the photo...


I hope you don't mind me asking Antone but is that big racinaea a contorta? How has that been doing for you in that terrarium?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

If you thought R crispa is a nasty one ,..................
R contorta is a real pain in the 
This one i collect from many differnt parts of Costa Rica and Panama and the way they grow is not easy to realize in a vivarium. .
One moment there is sun and wind .......misty rain or heavy rain following by sun again etc. in a temperate climate.
I have tried this one at home .....they survived for many years but loose there natural shape


----------



## Frogtofall

dendrothusiast said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking Antone but is that big racinaea a contorta? How has that been doing for you in that terrarium?


Yup, it is R. contorta indeed. So far so good. This is my first one in a viv. The viv is hand misted twice daily and dries out at the top a bit between the misting from passive ventilation. The photo is from my cellphone so it doesn't show how nice and green it still is.


----------



## Spaff




----------



## jckee1

Well, I was waiting til these opened to take a picture but unfortunately the flowers aren't opening all the way before falling off. Bertolonia "Itamaraju" given to me by a friend. From my cell so not a good pic and had to use a flash to see the plant.














Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phender

jckee1 said:


> Well, I was waiting til these opened to take a picture but unfortunately the flowers aren't opening all the way before falling off. Bertolonia "Itamaraju" given to me by a friend. From my cell so not a good pic and had to use a flash to see the plant.
> View attachment 85401
> View attachment 85409
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


My B. maculata did that for a while too. I thought maybe they weren't supposed to open all the way. I finally saw on open, but they don't stay open for very long, only a few hours. Its possible that yours are opening while you are at work and you are just not seeing it. I didn't start seeing them open often until I had a couple stalks going. I still don't seem them completely open very much, but it is a treat when I do.


----------



## Spaff

Nice Jim! I really like the texture of those leaves on the Bertolonia.


----------



## jckee1

I will have to keep an eye on them and yes I love the texture on the leaves also.


----------



## jckee1

Well Phil, you were right. I'm off today and found it opened. Again, sorry for the poor picture quality. Hope it is enjoyable anyway.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phender

Yeah, for a long time I thought maybe they were just a tubular flower. They are pretty before they open as well. They sort of have a 'candycane' thing going.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I have a small plant, maybe 6 leaves. How big does this species get, and when can I expect it to bloom?


----------



## jckee1

I'm new to them. I was given a bunch of seedlings by a friend and this is the first one blooming. I will try to take picture of the plant with my fingers as reference. Oh and by the way, it closed already!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phender

The leaves on my two plants are maxing out at about 2 1/2" long and half as wide. The plant itself stays low to the ground. I would say the diameter tops out at around 8". It is pretty small for a bertolonia.

Mine started blooming in a 2" pot, so they don't have to be very big.


----------



## Otis

Drymonia chiribogana (bracts? I think that's what they're called)









actual flower a few days later,









nice red leaf. I had this plant before and managed to kill it even though it's easy and just got another plant recently. This one is much nicer in it's growth habit and has long pendant leaves and looks much more cryptic than the one I was growing before.


----------



## JWerner

That Drymonia is a nice looking plant. Anyone that has some to spare, please send me a PM.


----------



## Otis

Violet Barn has some which is where I got mine. This was definitely the nicest looking one though. It's pretty tall, around 9 inches. There's also Drymonia cuyabonensis which is similar. It's got pretty silvery foliage too but doesn't get quite so red in my experience.


----------



## Otis

Here's the cuyabonensis,


----------



## JWerner

Thanks for the link.


----------



## fishman9809

Wasn't evenly lit so it looks kinda weird


Masdevallia chaparensis detail by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


Masdevallia chaparensis by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Sinningia muscicola



Todd


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Pleurothallis niveoglobula_


----------



## Frogtofall

THAT is nice!



Bunsincunsin said:


> _Pleurothallis niveoglobula_


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Mediocalcar decoratum


----------



## JWerner

Pleurothallis megalops and P. bivalvis


----------



## frogparty

Love P. megalops. Always been reliable for me


----------



## hypostatic

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Pleurothallis niveoglobula_


Looks like a tiny little tulip!


----------



## hypostatic

_Aerangis luteoalba_ var. _rhodosticta _


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

A few different angles of Codonanthe carnosa in bloom








Todd


----------



## epiphytes etc.

BC Siam Jade 'Avo'


----------



## orchidpanda

Trisetella strumosa
Trisetella hoeijeri
Lepanthes calodictyon x telipogoniflora 

All great miniature orchids and fairly easy to grow. These are low light species.


----------



## frogparty

Those are sweet! That Lepanthes is on eBay right meow


----------



## JPccusa

They took forever to open, probably due to the lower temperatures outside.

Paphiopedilum Leeanum


----------



## jacobi

hypostatic said:


> _Aerangis luteoalba_ var. _rhodosticta _


Gorgeous. What conditions are you growing it in?


----------



## Otis

Nautilocalyx forgettii


----------



## hypostatic

jacobi said:


> Gorgeous. What conditions are you growing it in?


I have it growing in an indoor greenhouse thingy with a humidifier and a fan for circulation

EDIT

One of these:


----------



## readygrown

Epi. porpax


----------



## Julio




----------



## toksyn

Fantastic plants! What is that first one with the dark foliage? 



Julio said:


>


----------



## Julio

Don't know the Name, i got it from George at a local meeting so maybe he will post the name.


----------



## harrywitmore

My guess would be one of the Codonanthe species.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Im thinking Codonanthe devosiana. 
But also perhaps C. 'Cranberry'



Todd


----------



## Otis

Oncidium sp. 









Pleuro sp. lita, this flower has a really nice shape to it. Very small too! Photo is distorted unless enlarged.


----------



## jckee1

Very pretty Emily. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bunsincunsin

eLisborg said:


> Pleuro sp. lita, this flower has a really nice shape to it. Very small too! Photo is distorted unless enlarged.


This looks a lot like a _Stelis_ sp.


----------



## Epiphile

Bunsincunsin said:


> This looks a lot like a _Stelis_ sp.


It looks like Stelis hirtzii:


----------



## whitethumb

restrepia brachypus


----------



## Otis

The flower looks a lot like that Stelis! Thanks for the photo Epiphile! Very pretty plant. The foliage looks very different on mine, I'll get a picture of the leaves soon. Not sure if growing conditions could make up for the difference in leaves but the flower looks so similar. Seems it's a Stelis at least though.


----------



## Epiphile

There are a couple plants in that photo; are you looking at the taller leaves to the right or the shorter ones at the base of the spike?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Pinguicula moctezumae - click to unscrunch


----------



## frogparty

Ooh! That's a nice one


----------



## Otis

Epiphile, here's a foliage shot of the Stelis. I was looking at the wrong leaves originally in your image. The one in the back looks like mine. Nice! and thanks!









Codonanthus 'golden tambourine'









it's neck


----------



## Sammie

_Dinema polybulbon_


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I just have a few tillandsia,s but this one i like because of the nice colour.T ericii,and The begonia i have growing from seed of Brazil plants Begonia gehrtii, but i thought the leaves should be more green,,,maybe (to) much light in winter??? Sorry for the bad quality there,s something wrong with my camera (or me)


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Hey, Wim, thanks. I'll be adding a new Tillie to the collection.


----------



## Stijn

I took some pictures today of some 'miniature orchids' that started blooming in the new greenhouse :

Lepanthes telipogoniflora, one of my favorites !









Masdevallia nidifica, certainly one of the easier species









Masdevallia erinacea









Pleurothallis hemirhoda









Scaphosepalum rapax









And the last one, a orange form of Dendrobium cuthbertsonii


----------



## phender

I can't decide which I like better Sinningia pusilla or S. musicola. I definitely like the foliage on musicola better, but the flower may go to pusilla.
This is S. pusilla.









This is one of my favorite vivarium begonias. I love the little pink blush on the top petal plus the leaf pattern and the trailing/vining growth habit make it just about perfect. (sorry didn't get a leaf in the picture)

Begonia U074









a little closer


----------



## toksyn

*Racinaea miniata*


















*Caladium palacioanum*


----------



## Spaff

toksyn said:


> *Racinaea miniata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Caladium palacioanum*


Nice Dev! How large is the miniata? Any different care requirements from crisp? I have some coming from Ecuagenera.


----------



## Frogtofall

Been starting to pay a little more attention to Acanthaceae...

Chameranthemum sp. (I forget the name right now guess I'm not paying good enough attention, lol)


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I posted this last time it bloomed, but there a certain plants a get really excited about.

Trichocentrum cebolleta


----------



## Wim van den Berg

I.m not up to date....wasnt it Oncidium cebolleta before? i believe i have seen them in the wild ...hot and dry.
I think i can have one hanging next to this sweet little hatiora herminiae...first flowers (only 2 )


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Mine was collected near the colonial town of Alamos in southern Sonora. It's the gateway to the Sinaloan tdf, the northernmost tropical forest on Earth.

I've been wanting that Hatiora for some time, but I've never seen it offered anywhere.


----------



## vachyner

This purple heart is one of my favorites out of everything have in the vivs. I think the reason I like this so much is because the shoots bloom pretty much every other day. That, and it spread to cover a good area and the plants are very strong. We went to my sisters wedding in Palm Springs over the summer and I snagged a bunch of moss and plant clippings that I brought back and propagated. Once I had a decent amount of new plants, I planted them in the tank. Everything except for the brom and the tillandsia in back came from the wedding. The moss actually came from the centerpieces at the reception and I have had a ton of cool different little shrooms sprout off of it. There is a leuc in this viv I rescued from an LPS that was knocking on deaths door and he is constantly climbing between his big giant brom and the purple heart. He was tiny, skinny little froglet and now hes fat and happily the sole inhabitant of my first DIY 18" cube.


----------



## Frogtofall

Not flowers but it counts right?? ;-)

Elaphoglossum peltatum


----------



## frogparty

LOVE that form. Love seeing the fertile fronds too!!!!!
Thats a phenotype Id love to have! Is Tropiflora letting any of that go soon?


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> Not flowers but it counts right?? ;-)
> 
> Elaphoglossum peltatum


Aww shoot! I was just about ready to post mine and you beat me to it.


----------



## jckee1

Wow, so cool. Phil, I don't see why you can't post yours as well. I would love to see both. Hopefully mine will do that some day.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogparty

my E. peltalum is throwing fertile fronds right now too. Not the same frond phenotype though


----------



## jckee1

Here is a Pep from Araflora. It was originally labeled as reptans but it looks closer to serpens? Maybe? It has never flowered in my tanks but when it is over crowded in a plastic shoebox, it puts out flowers. The downside is it gets a tad humid in there.








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammie

_Masdevallia chontalensis_


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Wim, I just noticed, in your pic of the Hatiora, is that a Schlumbergera blooming in the background? If so, it's a very interesting color. All the orange or yellow cultivars I've seen were rather washed out.

Antone, When I first glanced at that Elaphoglossum, I thought it was a Dorstenia!


----------



## jckee1

frogparty said:


> my E. peltalum is throwing fertile fronds right now too. Not the same frond phenotype though



Pictures?...Please?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> LOVE that form. Love seeing the fertile fronds too!!!!!
> Thats a phenotype Id love to have! Is Tropiflora letting any of that go soon?


It's rather slow and that's all we have.  Best believe I will be sowing that spore though!


----------



## papafrogger

Begonia Thelmae


----------



## Fluffypanda

Anyone know which species of begonia this is? I could get a better picture of it's one leaf later










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stijn

Begonia scapigera










(thank you Wim for this nice species ! )


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Well done Stijn.... its a Begonia scutifolia....... i love the velvet shiny leaves ,and they are complete different comparing the smaller scutifolia


----------



## andersonii85

Sorry for the photo quality. Tillandsia dodsonii blooming in my Ecuador Viv


----------



## Wim van den Berg

andersonii85 said:


> Sorry for the photo quality. Tillandsia dodsonii blooming in my Ecuador Viv
> View attachment 92626
> View attachment 92634


not an easy Tillandsia to get into flower.... it took me almost 4 years but its worth waiting.


----------



## aspidites73

Aeschynanthus longicaulis


----------



## Manuran

Frogtofall said:


> Not flowers but it counts right?? ;-)
> 
> Elaphoglossum peltatum


Well, since we are putting these here, I thought I'd throw one in too. 
Also, I have never had any luck with raising E. peltatum from spore. I would love to hear if you have any success. 

Here is a Trichomanes showing the sporangia on the tips of the fronds. I always thought it was a bit funny. You can also see the spore that has fallen off. It looks a little like scale on the plant, but it is spore. I have had modest success with filmy ferns by just weighing down a frond with spores onto the substrate. A few sporelings will develop, but they take years to grow.


----------



## andersonii85

Wim van den Berg said:


> not an easy Tillandsia to get into flower.... it took me almost 4 years but its worth waiting.



Indeed. The inflorescence has been forming since October. Luckily, I bought large offsets. Likes it on the dryer side as well as cooler from what I can tell.


----------



## toksyn

*Lepanthes caloura*


----------



## toksyn

I've been looking for the small form of B. scutifolia for a long while now!



Stijn said:


> Begonia scapigera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thank you Wim for this nice species ! )


----------



## Stijn

I have both forms ; this is the small form of B. scutifolia ; a leaf cutting that is doing well. Hopefully they will flower soon.

(and again thanks to Wim !)













toksyn said:


> I've been looking for the small form of B. scutifolia for a long while now!


----------



## therizman2

Chirita tamiana









Dendrobium rigida









Sinningia 'White Sprite'









Streptocarpella thompsonii









Achimenes Inferno


----------



## toksyn

*Lepanthes smaragdina*


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

Some of you may recall my _Rhododendron_ 'Fire Plum when it last came into bloom in my newest viviarium/ericadarium. Well its at it again, but this time with 4 trusses. Here is the first bloom. Also, I have detected a sweet smell in the tank since its started blooming. Flowers seem to last about a week to two weeks open.


----------



## toaddrool

harrywitmore said:


> Epiphytic *Rhododendron xplanecostatum*


Wow Harry, nice one. How are you keeping yours? I lost mine unfortunately. However I wasnt keeping mine in a vivarium, it was in its own pot and I forgot to water it for a while. 
My real question is are you keeping it in your tank?


----------



## jckee1

I can't speak for Harry but I kept my Vireyas in pots. Never thought of keeping them in Vivs.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toaddrool

jckee1 said:


> I can't speak for Harry but I kept my Vireyas in pots. Never thought of keeping them in Vivs.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


I've been experimenting with some success as noted by my post above. Have about 6 plants in one vivarium and another one in a second tank. Have had some losses but I think that they were due to high temps.


----------



## harrywitmore

I never tried them in a tank but I think they would work if they had enough light. They would not want to sit in water though so I would mount them. I would also go for the smaller species. Unfortunately I lost my entire collection of these as well as everything else.



toaddrool said:


> Wow Harry, nice one. How are you keeping yours? I lost mine unfortunately. However I wasnt keeping mine in a vivarium, it was in its own pot and I forgot to water it for a while.
> My real question is are you keeping it in your tank?


----------



## toaddrool

True, in order to ensure success with them my first step was to build a false bottom with drainage. I used the ABG type soil which drains water very quickly and stays moist but airy. As a result I did not have to mount. However I am growing one R. 'Alisa Nicole' in a vertical tank. I placed it there as a cutting in some living moss. That was two years ago and it was just 1 inch tall. Now it is 5 inches tall and growing at a faster rate.


----------



## jckee1

Yes, I would agree with Harry to try smaller ones as I remember some of mine got pretty good size outgrowing any terrarium that I owned.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Ficus pertusa


----------



## Manuran

epiphytes etc. said:


> Ficus pertusa


I liked it even though I don't really know what I'm looking at! lol


----------



## epiphytes etc.

In figs, the flowers are inside the fruit with a small entrance at the end. Tiny parasitic wasps enter the fig (inflorescence) and lay eggs, also pollinating the flowers. Some of the embryos are consumed by the wasp larvae, but others go on to develop into viable seed. Each Ficus species has its own species of pollinator wasp, which is why you don't really see hybrids, though at one time GHW was offering a pumila x carica that seems interesting, and makes me wonder how that was accomplished.


----------



## Manuran

That's one bumpy fig lol.
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## aspidites73

I've posted this before, but never as nice a shot. Sinningia li'l Georgie


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Anyone know what became of the OP? 
He disappeared shortly after he started this thread.
Just wondering if he knew his thread is still going after 8 years.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

aspidites73 said:


> I've posted this before, but never as nice a shot. Sinningia li'l Georgie


How li'l is it?


----------



## aspidites73

epiphytes etc. said:


> How li'l is it?


The entire plant could be covered with a quarter


----------



## toaddrool

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Anyone know what became of the OP?
> He disappeared shortly after he started this thread.
> Just wondering if he knew his thread is still going after 8 years.


Can't believe its been eight years. I'm old!


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> In figs, the flowers are inside the fruit with a small entrance at the end. Tiny parasitic wasps enter the fig (inflorescence) and lay eggs, also pollinating the flowers. Some of the embryos are consumed by the wasp larvae, but others go on to develop into viable seed. Each Ficus species has its own species of pollinator wasp, which is why you don't really see hybrids, though at one time GHW was offering a pumila x carica that seems interesting, and makes me wonder how that was accomplished.


Interesting, I've got a couple species that set fruit all the time and we have no wasps in the greenhouse. I imagine some are probably self fertile (I forget the actual term)?


----------



## dendrothusiast

epidendrum discolor looking the same for 2 weeks now


----------



## Spaff

Frogtofall said:


> Interesting, I've got a couple species that set fruit all the time and we have no wasps in the greenhouse. I imagine some are probably self fertile (I forget the actual term)?


Cleistogamous?


----------



## Frogtofall

That's the one, Spaff!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

The word is apomictic (apomixis). Cliestogamous means the flowers do not open all the way or at all. Usually cliestogamous flowers have the the sex organs protruding, and require pollination. See Cliestocactus strausii ....


----------



## Frogtofall

epiphytes etc. said:


> The word is apomictic (apomixis). Cliestogamous means the flowers do not open all the way or at all. Usually cliestogamous flowers have the the sex organs protruding, and require pollination. See Cliestocactus strausii ....


So you're saying that possibly the species of Ficus I have is apomictic? Sounds like apomixis is just the plant asexually reproducing, like bromeliads pupping. Maybe the proper term is agamospermy?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

You seem to be right about it being agamospermy. I was under the impression that Anthurium gracile was apomictic, but it is, in fact, agamospermous. Hmm.

I don't thing bromeliad offsets are considered apomoxis, but seed or flowers being replaced by bulbils is, like some Agave.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here's a cool one, Maytenus phyllanthoides


----------



## dravenxavier

A few from the orchid tank.


----------



## aspidites73

Rather coincidentally, I had bloom another example of a cleistogamous flower. This is Tillandsia vanhyningii.


----------



## phender

Here is my favorite viv Begonia. I love the flowers and the buds are bright red. (Sorry if I have saved these before, at least the picture is new  )
B. elaeagnifolia









This is Peperomia sp. 'ABG'. Feel free to chime in if you know its actual species name. BTW, it smells great!


----------



## Frogtofall

That's the one everyone was calling Pep perciliata but apparently the correct name is Pep fagerlindii.


----------



## phender

Frogtofall said:


> That's the one everyone was calling Pep perciliata but apparently the correct name is Pep fagerlindii.


Thanks Antone.


----------



## aspidites73

Peperomia sp. Panama


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here is the Manuran moss mystery volunteer I posted in the foliage thread recently, some kind of comp.


















Really, these volunteers could have a thread of their own.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Maybe Ageratum


----------



## toaddrool

Here is my _Rhododendron_ 'Fire Plum' again, but view of the whole tank. It really festoons the tank!!! Its a real beauty and I'm soooooo glad I put it in the tank.


----------



## toaddrool

_Lepanthopsis astrophora_, in the same tank as above post.


----------



## toaddrool

Found this one quite by accident. I had not noticed it until I was starring it right in the face sort of. 
_Dendrobium quadrangulare_. Also in the same tank as the above two posts.


----------



## Frogtofall

What is the lighting setup? Looks very well lit.


----------



## toaddrool

Basically this, hydrofarm t5's

FLP44-S Plant Lite 4 Foot 4 Lamp T5 Fixture Slide | Indoor Gardening Supplies


----------



## toksyn

*Pleurothallis allenii*


----------



## toksyn

*Masdevallia panguiensis*


----------



## toaddrool

toksyn said:


> *Masdevallia panguiensis*


One of my favourite Masdies. Looks a little dark on the sepaline tails compared to others.


----------



## Spaff

toksyn said:


> *Masdevallia panguiensis*


How are you growing this one Dev? It's holding up to warmish temps?


----------



## toksyn

I grow it on an open shelf in my sunroom. I originally had it in a clay pot and then I transferred it to a mesh pot - you should have seen the roots. Many, many roots and quite thick for it being a Pleurothallid ... I think I can safely say that it's doing quite well!

The temperatures are in the low to mid 70's during the day, and dip to upper 60's to low 70's at night. 



Spaff said:


> How are you growing this one Dev? It's holding up to warmish temps?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Trichosalpinx_ sp. 'Ecuador'


----------



## toaddrool

_Tillandsia ionantha_

Up until 6 months ago I had been growing this one hanging by my window on some string. Never before has it been this spectacularly scarlet/crimson red when in bloom. 6 months ago I put the plant inside my newest vivarium, the one with the vireyas, _Lepanthopsis_ and_ Dendrobium _from previous posts to this thread. This is its second time blooming inside the tank. Right now its just got the color and soon it will throw out some nice blue flowers.






Tank shot, the _Tillandsia_ is all the way at the top.


Also an update on that _Lepanthopsis astrophora_, now counting 5 spikes and the little blooms seem to last a good while.


----------



## toksyn

*Comparettia langkastii*


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

So the blue flowers of the _Tillandsia ionantha_ have bloomed and wanted to share.


----------



## Stijn

Spring is in the air in Belgium (we had no winter this year ... seems that the ones at the other side of the ocean had a double portion ...), so orchids started blooming in the greenhouse ! I just made some pictures earlier today - enjoy !

Masdevallia triangularis

















Masdevallia uniflora









Pleurothallis yucatanensis









Coelogyne flaccida

















Several Masdevallia's are starting to make flowers, so I will place an update soon !

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## toaddrool

Stijn said:


> Spring is in the air in Belgium (we had no winter this year ... seems that the ones at the other side of the ocean had a double portion ...), so orchids started blooming in the greenhouse ! I just made some pictures earlier today - enjoy !
> 
> Masdevallia triangularis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masdevallia uniflora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stijn



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sticky Fingers

Crappy phone pics. I was trying to adjust the lighting...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## toaddrool

A few orchids in my exoterra

_Ophidion pluerothallopsis_, again

Ophidion pluerothallopsis | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Ophidion pluerothallopsis | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

_Restrepia brachypus_, and again also.

Restrepia bracyhpus-08 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Restrepia bracyhpus-07 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Restrepia bracyhpus-06 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

_Seemania sylvatica_ 'Bolivian Sunset', the plant was mostly done blooming when it started throwing out another 5 blooms, this is the first to open. I'm still waiting on the seeds from the last batch.

Seemania sylvatica 'Bolivian Sunset' | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## agimlin

My goldfish plant














Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnerickson

Dracula lotax. It has 3 more flower spikes starting. Also, the Oberonia in the background will be blooming soon as well.


----------



## agimlin

Columnea v. Early bird














Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73

Begonia "little night music". It's hard to capture photographically, but the leaves of this Begonia are nearly jet black. I'm not a huge fan of hybrids but made an exception for this one and 1 other.









Begonia masoniana aka: Hitler's Begonia










same photo, 2x digital zoom


----------



## toksyn

*Lepanthes caudatisepala*









*Lepanthes corkyae*









*Trisetella cordelia*


----------



## Wim van den Berg

pictures are not great, will try for better shots


----------



## Wim van den Berg

oeps ...sorry


----------



## dendrothusiast

wim any chance of a full tank picture of the first photo please? That layout looks awesome!


----------



## Wim van den Berg

dendrothusiast said:


> wim any chance of a full tank picture of the first photo please? That layout looks awesome!


Well just2 days before i went of to panama i received some plants from Ecuagenera like the Lepanthes calodiction , so they are just hangeing in this tank till i found a right place .
Also while i was away some of plants died in this tank .....i thank my wife for that


----------



## Profe

The Dutch sure know how to make amazing vivariums!


----------



## fishman9809

Apparently my _Dendrobium kingianum_ liked the ~20°F outdoor winter rest I gave it. Ignore the image quality . Forgot to bring the macro lens with me.


----------



## toksyn

*Lepanthes melpomene*









*Lepanthes amphioxa (?)*
I strongly feel that this is misidentified. The name is as purchased.


----------



## hypostatic

fishman9809 said:


> Apparently my _Dendrobium kingianum_ liked the ~20°F outdoor winter rest I gave it. Ignore the image quality . Forgot to bring the macro lens with me.


Aw man, I've been leaving mine inside cuz the winter here's been brutal, and I thought I read that it didn't like below 30F.

Something I've got in bloom: columnea carnival









Oh and here's a pic of some moss eating another part of that columnea haha


----------



## fishman9809

hypostatic said:


> Aw man, I've been leaving mine inside cuz the winter here's been brutal, and I thought I read that it didn't like below 30F.


You read right. I think it should stay above 40 or so but I left it out and it seemed to do okay. Yours will probably bloom later in the year since it's still cold over there. It's already spring here. We hit 81F today. Maybe it just has to do with the moisture of the substrate because here it just dips down to like 22 for a few days but the growing medium is pretty dry and there's no precipitation. I'm sure it'd suffer if the bark was wet and it was 22F


----------



## hypostatic

fishman9809 said:


> We hit 81F today


DAMN.

I've been DREAMING about that kind of weather lol. It's supposed to snow here again on monday


----------



## Frogtofall

*Impatiens paucidentata*


----------



## jckee1

Wow, very cool. Does it get big? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall

jckee1 said:


> Wow, very cool. Does it get big?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


The plant itself is a vine type Impatiens. It does not get big. Perfectly suited to terrariums. Loves humidity and moisture. I pollinated one of these flowers so hopefully I'll have seed at some point.


----------



## frogworld1990

Begonia odorata


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Begonia odorata.............. so it should be smell


Sarmienta repens Gesneriad from Chili.....


----------



## frogworld1990

Yes it smells really nice  your flowers are dazzling eheh


----------



## toksyn

*Lepanthes meniscophora*


----------



## dendrothusiast

A few things went in bloom from my ecuagenera order the last few days. Most I could not get a pic of since they were too small to catch with my phone. The following are growing in my cold ecuador tank.

Fernandzia subbiflora





Lepanthes Tentaculata



A couple of the green tillandsia bifloras threw seeds all over in this tank but I was too slow to take a picture before it happened. I hope they'll germinate in there.

Pleurothallis luctosa in a 10 gallon with no air movement


----------



## skanderson

just a few quick shots of some things that are blooming now. kind of desperate for some color since winter seems to be starting up again here.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Neoregelia_ 'Sara Head'


----------



## toaddrool

Wim van den Berg said:


> Begonia odorata.............. so it should be smell
> 
> 
> Sarmienta repens Gesneriad from Chili.....


Wow, this one is just gorgeous!!


----------



## toaddrool

Frogtofall said:


> *Impatiens paucidentata*


Where did you get this one from?


----------



## Frogtofall

toaddrool said:


> Where did you get this one from?


A plant buddy in California. It was a surprise in a trade we did. I wish he was on the forums. He has a lot of awesome stuff.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Nothing fancy...just an episcia in my black bassleri viv.


----------



## jacobi

Is this the flower? It's a Sphyrospermum boxifolium (I think that's how it's spelled...)


----------



## readygrown

Yup. Looks like an unopened one to me


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Just a cutting , but alllready in flower.....i wish they stay small like this.
Columnea purpureo vittata


----------



## frogparty

Damn Wim!!! That is an amazing Columnea


----------



## toksyn

I have to agree. I was never big on that genus but now I must have that species!



frogparty said:


> Damn Wim!!! That is an amazing Columnea


----------



## jckee1

I have heard this one can be tough to keep. Any truth to this rumor?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wim van den Berg

frogparty said:


> Damn Wim!!! That is an amazing Columnea


It is............for me........
Last year i throw away many berrys with seeds.....becausse of no interest in them,and gave away the biggerplants!
Now i only have a small cutting.
Some Columnea are difficult in culture ,but this one is an easy growing beauty.


----------



## Frogtofall

Mine is in bud too! It is pretty tricky outside the viv. Definitely a terrarium plant but it can get quite large so for big vivs. Loves cool air flow and bright light.


----------



## frogparty

Wim van den Berg said:


> It is............for me........
> Last year i throw away many berrys with seeds.....becausse of no interest in them,and gave away the biggerplants!
> Now i only have a small cutting.
> Some Columnea are difficult in culture ,but this one is an easy growing beauty.


save me some seeds!!!


----------



## dravenxavier

Tillandsia biflora. Another in the same viv is starting to produce a flower as well.


----------



## inka4040

Paph. godefroyae x some multifloral hybrid. Really getting into this line of breeding recently. I find this cross to be a really strong grower and a reliable rebloomer.


----------



## dirtmonkey

Rhododendron [Vireya] 'Orangerie Bay'










It's not in a vivarium, having just come home from the greenhouse, but it's one of the smaller leaved ones I want to experiment with after seeing toaddrool's 'Fire Plum.' I bought a couple today, an unplanned stop at The Bovees Nursery. I should make a post to show the pics I took of those Vireyas, it was an experience.

v


----------



## eos

lepanthes calodictyon x lepanthes telipogoniflora


----------



## Frogtofall

That's an interesting cross.


----------



## hypostatic

frogparty said:


> Damn Wim!!! That is an amazing Columnea


I'll say! I don't think I've seen one like that. Really cool




fishman9809 said:


> Apparently my _Dendrobium kingianum_ liked the ~20°F outdoor winter rest I gave it.


Gah I decided to put mine outside cuz it warmed up a bit temporarily. But then it snowed out of nowhere. Turns out, they might be a bit cold resistant, but they are definitely not FROST resistant. I think I killed like 95% of the keikis =(


----------



## pnsnowboard

This bloomed the other day in my southern variabilis viv



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stijn

Some time ago I posted a picture of a flowering Begonia scutifolia. Now also the 'miniature' type is starting to make flowers.










Here you can see both types grown unther identical conditions. Certainly this miniature type is one of my favorites !

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## toaddrool

dirtmonkey said:


> Rhododendron [Vireya] 'Orangerie Bay'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not in a vivarium, having just come home from the greenhouse, but it's one of the smaller leaved ones I want to experiment with after seeing toaddrool's 'Fire Plum.' I bought a couple today, an unplanned stop at The Bovees Nursery. I should make a post to show the pics I took of those Vireyas, it was an experience.
> 
> v


I've got another one, small leaved hybrid thats about to open in my terrarium. I think this is an untapped resource.


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

Growing in my terrarium. I actually thought maybe this flower was supposed to open a bit more, but not sure about that. Haven't had time to look it up. 

Probably my last post till after the Spring Migration is over. Ciao!


----------



## toksyn

*Anthurium gracile*
Not exactly a bloom ... but nonetheless:


----------



## eos

Frogtofall said:


> That's an interesting cross.


I don't know enough about orchids to know the difference but I was sold on "this was the first ever cross of this kind" ... so I bought it. (Ecuagenera has quite the selection)


----------



## oddlot

This is one of my jewel orchids that is blooming in my Bribri tank.


----------



## dirtmonkey

Slow day at work.

_Episcia cupreata_ 'Checkerboard'









_Tillandsia aeranthos_ bronze form









_Rhipsalis oblonga_. Like a many of the other epiphytic cacti they are fun in vivs as cuttings, but usually bloom much better grown brighter with a winter rest.









And _Neottia _(formerly _Listera_) _cordata_, which I think might be nice for a temperate vivarium, along with some nicely patterned_ Goodyera oblongifolia, Linnaea borealis, Trientalis, Pseudotrillium_ and other neat forest floor stuff from the local bioregion. The PNW rainforest has a decent selection of cute little plants.




























I'm going to collect a couple seed pods of the _Neottia _and scatter in a tray of soil, duff and moss from the same spot, just to see if it works. Otherwise there is a nearby area where I can collect some, if I can find them there. This one is in a National Forest, so off-limits for collecting.


----------



## Stijn

Some plants that are flowering in the greenhouse at the moment :

Lepanthes that I bought as L. elegans, but this seems to be something else 









Lepanthes elegantula, this one has large flowers (for a Lepanthes) :









Dryadella species :









Lepanthes tsubotae, with a matchstick (for size)









L. acarina is a true miniature









A miniature from the Comoros : Microterangis hildebrandtii (this one has 3 flower spikes)









A small orchid with a large flower : Ceratostylis biglandulosus









Masdevallia ignea









And the last one, a nice bromeliad that I recieved yesterday, Racinaea crispa


----------



## toksyn

*Ceratostema rauhii*


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Tropaeolium majus(nasturtium)...trying this out in my yellow terribilis viv. I love the leaf shape and vibrant orange flowers. Hoping it does some trailing/vining...


----------



## aspidites73

Phinaea albolineata, A gesneriad I grew from seed. Although the growth is trailing, not compact, blooms and leaves are similar in size to the micro Sinningia. LINK FOR INFO



















Standard sharpie for size reference.


----------



## Frogtofall

Nautilocalyx antioquensis

I noticed a bit of fragrance from this flower when it first opened.


----------



## toaddrool

toksyn said:


> *Ceratostema rauhii*


I am very jealous!


----------



## toaddrool

_Rhododenron _(Vireya) 'Carillion Bells' - growing in my exoterra, same tank as my _R. _Fire Plum (see older posts on this thread).
It began blooming on 4/11 and I was sooo mad because I was going away for ten days. So after three years of waiting to see this one finally bloom (I had it in a pot next to a window for two years, and nearly 1 year in this exoterra), it decided to bloom while I was away. But to my surprise the plant made me happy by hanging on to just one bloom until today. For the second shot, I artificially put the flower it dropped back on, for effect.

Rhododendron 'Carillion Bells' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Carillion Bells' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Jeremy M

notEZbeingGREEN said:


>



these taste delicious  petals are sharp and spicy (think watercress), and if you bite the back of the tube off and suck on it you get some super tasty sweet nectar. You can eat the leaves too. I might worry about this getting super leggy in such a humid viv environment. Good luck with this one


----------



## toksyn

Discovered another bloom next to the first a few days ago, will try to get a photo of it if they haven't already faded. 



toaddrool said:


> I am very jealous!


----------



## Wim van den Berg

some Begonia,s in flower


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Sorry about the pictures ...you have to lay down with your head on the left ........side 

also flowering the Colombian or panamenien vine .
The first flowers were eaten by some insect?....now its open (tomorow i will take some more shots)


----------



## toksyn

Nice job! And nicely grown!



Wim van den Berg said:


> Sorry about the pictures ...you have to lay down with your head on the left ........side
> 
> also flowering the Colombian or panamenien vine .
> The first flowers were eaten by some insect?....now its open (tomorow i will take some more shots)


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Sorry about the pictures ...you have to lay down with your head on the left ........side
> 
> also flowering the Colombian or panamenien vine .
> The first flowers were eaten by some insect?....now its open (tomorow i will take some more shots)


I was just wondering about this. Funny coincidence you posted these photos.

Now to get the plants correct identity!
The foliage does look very different in your care than it does growing in our greenhouses.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


> I was just wondering about this. Funny coincidence you posted these photos.
> 
> Now to get the plants correct identity!
> The foliage does look very different in your care than it does growing in our greenhouses.


you are right about the different shape of the leaves.
I also have many different shapes all from the same plant .when they start they are small and more sharp pointed.
Today the flower is still the same,so no other picture.
For now it looks like a solanum or something of that familie....but maybe there,s an expert on this forum who can help .


----------



## jckee1

I too have noticed that the Colombian Solanums have different shaped or colored leaves at different times based on the lighting in the tanks and the age of the plants. Certainly as they mature the leaves can change. I was over at a friends house not too long ago who I had given some of the vine to and under his lights the leaves were much bigger than mine had ever gotten.


----------



## Frogtofall

I'll have to post a photo of the material I have in the greenhouse to compare with you guys.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes chorista_


----------



## Azurel

Pearcea abunda flowering












Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Trichosalpinx_ sp. 'Ecuador'


----------



## Wim van den Berg

this one is for Antone

I only have 2 Hoya,s .
Hoya serpens and H retusa .

This H serpens also have a nice smell


----------



## Wim van den Berg

also in flower some gesneriads.....


----------



## Frogtofall

Is the 2nd one a Codonanthe?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

So it IS Solanaceae!

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddlot

Dischidia Ruscifolia.It has tiny flowers.


----------



## toksyn

*Masdevallia imposter*









*Ceratostema rauhii*


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


> Is the 2nd one a Codonanthe?


yep Codonanthe devosiana


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> you are right about the different shape of the leaves.
> I also have many different shapes all from the same plant .when they start they are small and more sharp pointed.
> Today the flower is still the same,so no other picture.
> For now it looks like a solanum or something of that familie....but maybe there,s an expert on this forum who can help .





jckee1 said:


> I too have noticed that the Colombian Solanums have different shaped or colored leaves at different times based on the lighting in the tanks and the age of the plants. Certainly as they mature the leaves can change. I was over at a friends house not too long ago who I had given some of the vine to and under his lights the leaves were much bigger than mine had ever gotten.





Frogtofall said:


> I'll have to post a photo of the material I have in the greenhouse to compare with you guys.


Here's a shot of mine...


----------



## phender

Just to add to the gallery. These leaves moved up to the top of the tank about 4" from 2-54 watt HO T5 lights. Each leaf is about 3.5" long.


----------



## Frogtofall

Not a flower but fruit...

*Marcgravia rectiflora*


----------



## oddlot

Very cool Antone! It's nice to illustrate the mature form.How big are the leaves and fruit?


----------



## Frogtofall

oddlot said:


> Very cool Antone! It's nice to illustrate the mature form.How big are the leaves and fruit?


The leaves are about 3 inches long by about an inch wide. The fruit are each about the size of a marble, maybe a tad bigger.

I took this photo at Marie Selby Botanical Gardens.


----------



## readygrown

I got a seed pod from our botanic gardens recently. I will try to grow them out soon.


----------



## aspidites73

Hoffmannia sp. (?bullata). I received this with a note that it was different that the H. bullata he already had, in that it had smaller leaves and stature. Hopefully now I can work on an ID. Any ideas?









Film canister lip for scale









Mature foliage from a tip cutting from my mother plant. It's rooting an a 2oz. cup









Here is H. discolor syn. bullata for reference


----------



## Frogtofall

For the most part, leaves and stature really don't mean much, it's all about the flowers. If the flowers are the same then it's likely still H. bullata. I've never seen H. bullata flower so I couldn't say if yours matches. The plant looks just like the clone I once grew from Selby.


----------



## aspidites73

The flowers of bullata are similar, but are red. They are both on a stem arising from the leaf axil, but are much fewer on mine. I understand it may not matter, however mine seems to have a more erect growth despite cultivation in Florida sun or t8 florescents


----------



## jckee1

A couple pics of the Pilea sp. from Ecuador flowering. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Pep. serpens flowering

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Here is another Pep that bloomed and has these little brown things that seem to rub of when touched. Are these seed?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall

jckee1 said:


> Here is another Pep that bloomed and has these little brown things that seem to rub of when touched. Are these seed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Yup, that's fruit. Sticks to anything. Haha!

You need to open a Paypal account for donations. We need to get you a better camera. It's a prerequisite for showing off nice plants.


----------



## oddlot

jckee1 said:


> Here is another Pep that bloomed and has these little brown things that seem to rub of when touched. Are these seed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Jim are the 2 tiny plants at the bottom left seedlings or sprouts off the mother plant?If they're seedlings,that might answer your own question.Either way very cool!


----------



## aspidites73

oddlot said:


> Jim are the 2 tiny plants at the bottom left seedlings or sprouts off the mother plant?If they're seedlings,that might answer your own question.Either way very cool!


Assuming they are seedlings from the seed of that plant.


----------



## oddlot

aspidites73 said:


> Assuming they are seedlings from the seed of that plant.


True,but due to the location of the fruit and the seedlings,It's a good chance that it's from that plant.


----------



## jckee1

Haha, yes Antone I have to agree. I promise I will work on that. Lou, I don't know how I missed those seedlings below. I will keep an eye in them although sometimes things just pop up in moss.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inka4040

Wim van den Berg said:


> oeps ...sorry


What is the orange one?


----------



## oddlot

jckee1 said:


> Haha, yes Antone I have to agree. I promise I will work on that. Lou, I don't know how I missed those seedlings below. I will keep an eye in them although sometimes things just pop up in moss.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Sometimes the camera picks up things you don't.I may have to talk you out off some of that Pilea and a couple others from you at the next meet.


----------



## oddlot

Nothing too fancy,but a nice clean shot of a cryptanthus in one of my vivs


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Tillandsia Adriana









Tillansia 'Oregon'









Psychotria viridis


----------



## frogparty

woohoo!!!! NICE PSYCHOTRIA


----------



## epiphytes etc.

frogparty said:


> woohoo!!!! NICE PSYCHOTRIA


Thanks. Unfortunately, for me, this plant is a scale/mealy bug magnet.


----------



## readygrown

Rhipsalis obovatus var purpureum


----------



## aspidites73

Nautilocalyx melittifolius


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Eulophia speciosa


----------



## piti

Bulbophyllum putidum, this amazing bloom is 18 cm long. The tongue and hairs move and wave in the wind.
















Platystele vetulus


----------



## frogparty

epiphytes etc. said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, for me, this plant is a scale/mealy bug magnet.


Mine died of the EXACT SAME ISSUES


Maybe DMT is orally active to insects and they REALLY have a good time while eating it


----------



## piti

Today I managed to take two nice pics of B.putidum. At the same time I found out how stinky this beauty is, it has strong odor of rotting fish


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Colocasia gigantea 'Thai Giant'


----------



## jckee1

Well this is not a plant for terrariums, tanks, etc. but I believe that some of the people who like Aroids might enjoy this. A greenish yellow flowered version of Arisaema thundbergii Urishema. A Japanese Jack in the Pulpit.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here's a bad pic of my Bulbophyllum putidum/fascinator, which I received as fascinator from Spaff.


----------



## frogparty

that is fascinator- putidum has none of the purple


----------



## epiphytes etc.

According to IOSPE PHOTOS, they are synonyms. Flower color seems pretty iffy for justifying a separate species.


----------



## frogparty

What I know as putidum looks a lot more like appendiculata- not just color, but overall flower morphology- 

Interesting that IOSPE says synonymous now, they have been separated for a long time in the hobby. A lot of people have been pissed off when they order a plant expecting fascinated type and get the putidum type


----------



## Frogtofall

They need to start doing DNA testing. The Hoya world is doing it now. Has really stirred the pot but you pretty much can't say its wrong when there's DNA evidence.


----------



## oddlot

Nothing real fancy,but it's blooming in one of my grow out tanks.


----------



## oddlot

jckee1 said:


> Pep. serpens flowering
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2





jckee1 said:


> Here is another Pep that bloomed and has these little brown things that seem to rub of when touched. Are these seed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2





oddlot said:


> Jim are the 2 tiny plants at the bottom left seedlings or sprouts off the mother plant?If they're seedlings,that might answer your own question.Either way very cool!


Hey Jim,any update on the seedlings?


----------



## jckee1

Two have one real leaf each but very nondescript so hard to say if it is from the Peperomia yet. Boy, Antone was right, the seeds are very sticky and hard to get off your fingers!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Y0urbestfriend




----------



## oddlot

I went to the flea market today and picked up this begonia for $ 2 ! Does anyone know the ID on it by chance? I figured for $2,how can you go wrong?The flowers are very cool looking.


----------



## Sammie

_Begonia boliviensis_ perhaps?


----------



## readygrown

I'd say boliviensis as well. A caudex forming African species


----------



## Frogtofall

I got this as Pearcea sp. Ecuador


----------



## epiphytes etc.

readygrown said:


> I'd say boliviensis as well. A caudex forming African species


I'm pretty sure it's from Bolivia.


----------



## readygrown

Jajaja Yeah my mistake. Obviously Bolivia. I've been very interested in getting Begonia dregei lately which is African! My brain hurts! But none the less, boliviensis does form a caudex. I've seen some pretty impressive ones..


----------



## NathanB




----------



## NathanB




----------



## oddlot

Pleurothallis acestrophylla.I got this one over a month ago.It yellowed out a bit and I thought I might lose it,but it's flowering and looks a lot better. 

In bud yesterday
























In flower today


----------



## Frogtofall

One of the few orchids I grow. 

*Pleurothallis allenii*


----------



## oddlot

Same as the above Pleuro,I had gotten this with the same shipment and it didn't look good either.It yellowed out pretty bad and I lost a couple leaves as you can see.I has bounced back some.The leaves are greener (except for the ones that are dead in the pic).That being said,it's telling me it's happier now. It's a Dichaea ancoraelabia.Another tiny flowering orchid to put my point and shoot to the test.


----------



## toksyn

Both of these caught me completely by surprise!

*Dracula roezlii*










*Ceratostema cf. silvicola*


----------



## gnathaniel

Phalaenopsis taenialis, these flowers fell about a month ago after blooming for 3-4 weeks. I'm pretty behind on photographing blooming plants...

Semi-deciduous species, grown cool/cold (overnight lows as low as mid 30s) and drier in the winter, warm and wet right now. Not sure how this would fare without seasonal variation.

Flowers were about 2 cm across with a weird and unpleasant fragrance.

Phalaenopsis taenialis (braceana) by gnathaniel, on Flickr

Phalaenopsis taenialis (braceana) by gnathaniel, on Flickr


----------



## Pubfiction

Gongora, it was sold to me as Gongora quinquenervis but I am not sure if it really is. 










Two for 1
Lepanthes telipogoniflora
Lepanthes gargoyla


----------



## KenP

First bloom!


----------



## jacobi

Cymbidium "Sharry baby"


----------



## toaddrool

In my exoterra tank

_Dendorbium sulawesi_?
Dendrobium sulawesi by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Dendrobium sulawesi by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

_Fuchsia_ Swingtime
Fuchsia Swingtime by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Fuchsia Swingtime by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Fuchsia Swingtime by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

The whole tank
New Terrarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## oddlot

Huh,I didn't realize these flowered.Cool Surprise though.It's a black velvet Alocasia.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Pitcairnia heerdeae a small staying member of the bromeliaceae.
i can dream of a big wall covered with this hanging down soft leaved bromeliad
a koelikeria erinioides (old name) from Brazil plants


----------



## toksyn

I know I posted this species before, but this shot turned out better!

*Dracula roezlii*


----------



## KenP

Haraella retrocalla and Dendrobium oligophyllum


----------



## Stijn

Some orchids that are flowering in the greenhouse for the moment ;

Trisetella hoejeri









Spathoglottis ixioides









Bulbophyllum farreri









Stelis itatiayae









Eulophia guineensis









Bulbophyllum eberhardtii


----------



## oddlot

I have No ID on this orchid. If someone has one that would be great. I saved this plant from the trash man.I was driving my work van about 2-3 years ago and it was cold out.I recognized it as an orchid from down the block and made my way to it.It was not very happy,being it was almost freezing temps so I threw it in my van to warm up and tended to it at the end of the day when I got home.Since then It has been a badass bloomer and throws me a ton of extremely fragrant flowers at least two times a year.This is the second time for me this year alone,and it will bloom in the fall as it always does.You can see by the tape measure it has large flowers.It needs to be split but seems to be happily flowering and growing like crazy.The flowers are long lasting as well.I love this plant and still can't believe someone threw it in the trash.Maybe they couldn't get it to flower again and was tired of it,I don't know.This is the orchid I have talked about at the mads meets for those guys that are members of that group.


----------



## inka4040

Does it spend summers outside, or does it bloom like that for you in the window? Love catts but have been leery to give them a shot.


----------



## oddlot

No this Catt has been in my window for about 3 years now, and the only time it's been outside was to take these pics today.I didn't realize how big it has gotten until I carried it out.She's resting comfortably back in her favorite spot now.Two more blooms opened up this morning.


----------



## readygrown

A fused-fused spathe and spadix

Spathicarpa saggitifolia


----------



## toksyn

*Utricularia graminifolia*


----------



## hypostatic

gastrochilus japonicus


----------



## hydrophyte

hypostatic said:


> gastrochilus japonicus


Nice! I hope my G. japonicus will bloom like that someday.



toaddrool said:


> In my exoterra tank
> 
> _Fuchsia_ Swingtime
> Fuchsia Swingtime by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
> 
> Fuchsia Swingtime by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
> 
> Fuchsia Swingtime by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
> 
> The whole tank
> New Terrarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


That's fun that you put a fuchsia in there. It looks like there are some other cool bushes and vines in that tank too. I wonder if there might be any species _Fuchsia_ good for growing in vivs around in the trade(?). I remember seeing a couple of pretty cool epiphytic _Fuchsia_ in cloud forest down in Mexico. I should have see about bringing seeds back with me. The plants were loaded with fruits and seeds.


----------



## readygrown

Not the best pic, but this Tillandsia has been a great bloomer for me. 

Tillandsia tricholepis


----------



## dravenxavier

Bulbophyllum hirundinis


----------



## aspidites73

That's sweet, Toksyn!




toksyn said:


> *Utricularia graminifolia*


----------



## toksyn

Thanks! I wish I could take credit, but it really just grew itself. 



aspidites73 said:


> That's sweet, Toksyn!


----------



## toadstoool

Hey everyone i would like to start off by saying these blooms are stunning....i also have one but i dont quite know what it is so here is a pic thanks


----------



## KenP

Sinningia striata


----------



## Bunsincunsin

toksyn said:


> I know I posted this species before, but this shot turned out better!
> 
> *Dracula roezlii*


_Dracula_ are so cool; I'd like to try one at some point, though most get too big and look out of place if not in a larger vivarium. How tall does the foliage get on this one? Nice shot!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes gargoyla_


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Lepanthes gargoyla_


Really awesome! Can you share any camera settings and equipment you used to take these? Any foliage shots?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Really awesome! Can you share any camera settings and equipment you used to take these? Any foliage shots?


Thanks Antone. I used a Nikon D7000 with a 50mm f1.8D on extension tubes (variations of two PK-13 and one PK-12 depending on the magnification) and an SB400 flash mounted off-camera. Settings used were f/16, 1/320s and ISO100.

I just have this one foliage shot that I posted to the "What have you got in foliage?" thread before it bloomed (it was incorrectly labelled _L. manabina_ but is in fact _gargoyla_).



Bunsincunsin said:


>


----------



## toksyn

Thanks! The foliage on this one is about 10" max for me right now, though the majority of the leaves seem to top out at 7" or 8". It's not terribly large, especially compared to D. vampira. 



Bunsincunsin said:


> _Dracula_ are so cool; I'd like to try one at some point, though most get too big and look out of place if not in a larger vivarium. How tall does the foliage get on this one? Nice shot!


----------



## Otis

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Lepanthes gargoyla_


These photos are so beautiful! what a stunning flower. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hypostatic

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Lepanthes gargoyla_


Kinda looks like a baboon!

supermarket phal (i sear these look different each time they bloom)









"weeds" that are growing outside


----------



## aspidites73

hypostatic: Speaking of Ape like orchids, have you ever seen Dracula simia (one of the inter-orders of primates is Simian) and Dracula anthracina? Link HERE


----------



## hypostatic

aspidites73 said:


> hypostatic: Speaking of Ape like orchids, have you ever seen Dracula simia (one of the inter-orders of primates is Simian) and Dracula anthracina? Link HERE


Yep!

Check out _Caleana major_, looks like a duck


----------



## ChrisAZ

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Lepanthes gargoyla_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bloom! This reminds me of the animation in Pink Floyd's 'The Wall'


----------



## aspidites73

ChrisAZ said:


> Beautiful bloom! This reminds me of the animation in Pink Floyd's 'The Wall'


WOW! It is "Mother Wall" Been a long time since i've seen that movie, but I expect a "flashback" any day now! Recreational alkaloids are proof: God loves Pink Floyd!


----------



## KenP

Here are a few orchids in flower. Opps do not seem to be able to add more than one picture at a time. Hmmmm. Dockrillia cucumerina


----------



## KenP

Neofinetia falcata


----------



## KenP

Gerberara Snow Ballet. Week old white flower


----------



## KenP

Day old pink flower. Neat. Gerberara Snow Ballet


----------



## Azurel

Begonia dregei in bloom....


----------



## toaddrool

*Dracula lotax*

I purchased this one at the Orchid Exhibition held in NY city in March 2013. Finally it has bloomed. This is my first Dracula.

Dracula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Dracula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Dracula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Awesome photo!!!



ChrisAZ said:


> Bunsincunsin said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Lepanthes gargoyla_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bloom! This reminds me of the animation in Pink Floyd's 'The Wall'
Click to expand...


----------



## boombotty

Kind of embarrased to post this iPhone pic after seeing all the great pics, but here is a Pearcea hypocyrtiflora in bloom. Love this plant, and it has about 12 more buds starting to creep up. Thanks for the clipping, Nick!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

boombotty said:


> Pearcea hypocyrtiflora in bloom. Love this plant, and it has about 12 more buds starting to creep up.


Very nice! I would love to see a full tank shot if the rest of the blooms decide to open up at the same time.


I just noticed this one the other day.

_Sphyrospermum_ cf. _buxifolium_


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> Very nice! I would love to see a full tank shot if the rest of the blooms decide to open up at the same time.
> 
> 
> I just noticed this one the other day.
> 
> _Sphyrospermum_ cf. _buxifolium_



Very cool! I've only seen the flowers in person once.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Very cool! I've only seen the flowers in person once.


I think it might be different from _S. buxifolium_ - all of the photos I have found online of _buxifolium_ have flowers that look quite different. The only other plant I could find with the same flowers was one on Araflora's site - labelled simply as _Sphyrospermum_ species 'Ecuador'.


----------



## KenP

Pteroceras semiteretifolium. Nice miniature. I really like the olive green succulent leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall

Some kind of Pleurothallis. The name I was given is incorrect. Anyone have any idea what species this is?



















*Anthurium pittieri* This plant has a notable odor from the spathe. Name could be incorrect but its the name I received it with.


----------



## Spaff

Frogtofall said:


> Some kind of Pleurothallis. The name I was given is incorrect. Anyone have any idea what species this is?


Pthls. prolifera?


----------



## Sammie

Frogtofall said:


> Some kind of Pleurothallis. The name I was given is incorrect. Anyone have any idea what species this is?


A total "shot in the dark" here, but it reminds me of _P. limae.
_

Edit: Spaffs suggestion looks like a better match, limae doesn't seem to have the stripes on the flowers.


----------



## Frogtofall

Thank you both for the input. I think P. prolifera fits the bill best. This is a great little plant.


----------



## toksyn

*Macroclinium manabinum*


----------



## toaddrool

Another Rhododendron in my large exoterra terrarium. This time its R. 'Saint Valentine'. I have had it in this tank since last June. It bloomed for me in early July last year but because of life I couldn't get a picture of it. This time it only produced one flower, but now the plant has more new growths and I expect it should bloom again sooner. 

Rhododendron 'Saint Valentine' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Saint Valentine' by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## KenP

Ornithocephalus kruegeri, tiny flower (1/8") but interesting. Yes. Still can only post one picture at a time.


----------



## KenP

Another picture of Ornithocephalus kruegeri


----------



## piti

Another bloom of my B. putidum, or should I say fascinator?


----------



## KenP

Dendrobium lamyaiae. Great miniature. Easy. Large flowers. And ORANGE too!


----------



## toaddrool

Cryptocoryne willisii in a emergent vegetation tank (shallow 20 long tank), no animals. 

Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## fif

restrepia antennifera var. antennifera


----------



## dendrothusiast

toaddrool said:


> Cryptocoryne willisii in a emergent vegetation tank (shallow 20 long tank), no animals.
> 
> Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
> 
> Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr
> 
> Cryptocoryne willisii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


Fantastic photos! Such a great species!


----------



## lestat

I am so excited to finally be joining this thread, even though some of the photographers here are a really tough act to follow! I need some more practice. 

I think I missed the first bloom because I had no comprehension of how tiny this flower was going to be. It's seriously the size of a fruit fly. 

Lepanthes calodictyon


----------



## KenP

Masdevallia floribunda. Here is a mini mini. Everyone should have a spot for this.


----------



## KenP

I hope this is not too off topic. Just too cool to not to share. Eggplant from our garden.


----------



## toaddrool

dendrothusiast said:


> Fantastic photos! Such a great species!


Thanks for the comments!


----------



## boombotty

Here is another pic of my Percea in bloom. More blooms opened up, and there are still more on this plant that are coming up.


This is what the clipping looked like when I first got it from Nick


----------



## Frogtofall

boombotty said:


> Here is another pic of my Percea in bloom. More blooms opened up, and there are still more on this plant that are coming up.
> 
> 
> This is what the clipping looked like when I first got it from Nick



Interesting. In your original photo, the plant seems to have developed some sort of odd growth....


----------



## boombotty

Frogtofall said:


> Interesting. In your original photo, the plant seems to have developed some sort of odd growth....


And that growth has multiplied


----------



## KenP

Another mini mini Pleurothallis grobyi


----------



## KenP

Restrepia antennifera


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Pleurothallis gracillima_


----------



## andersonii85

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Pleurothallis gracillima_



Very nice. What type of camera did you use for these shots?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

andersonii85 said:


> Very nice. What type of camera did you use for these shots?


Thank you! Here is a quote from a post I made earlier in the thread:



Bunsincunsin said:


> I used a Nikon D7000 with a 50mm f1.8D on extension tubes (variations of two PK-13 and one PK-12 depending on the magnification) and an SB400 flash mounted off-camera. Settings used were f/16, 1/320s and ISO100.


----------



## andersonii85

Tillandsia venusta- I honestly didn't take into account the length of the inflorescence on this one. Small white flowers that smell like Stephanotis to me : )


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Restrepia antennifera blooming in my 450 gallon viv. 

_DSC5195 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Biophytum sp. 

Biophytum sp. by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## Otis

Is that the Biophytum from Violet Barn? Nice photo!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

eLisborg said:


> Is that the Biophytum from Violet Barn? Nice photo!


It's the one BJ sells.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few more. Neo. Java Plum and Begonia U496 

Neo by joshsdragonz, on Flickr

Begonia U496 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## atticus22

Beautiful, cant wait to plant my new tank!


----------



## KenP

Dendrobium lithicolum (bigibbum ssp. Compactum)


----------



## KenP

Aerangis mystacidii


----------



## Dendrobait

My second orchid sp. blooming in a viv. Zootrophion atropurpureum. What a bizarre flower!


----------



## Dendrobait

Super stoked!

Dracula cordobae opening in my 18 x 24 Ecuador biotope viv with anthonyi. That makes the 3rd species of orchid in this tank to bloom.




Full tank shot for perspective on how big this bloom is.


----------



## toksyn

*Begonia chlorosticta "Red"*


*Monopyle sp. "GRE12131 Ecuador"*


*Bertolonia sp. "Nova Esperanca, Brazil"*


*Gloxinia erinoides*


----------



## Sammie

_Oerstedella centradenia_


----------



## Pubfiction

I am interested in this Bertolonia sp. "Nova Esperanca, Brazil" any photos of the whole plant?


----------



## aspidites73

Begonia herbacea


----------



## timmygreener

Not in my Viv's, but I have my torch bromiliads blooming in my front yard.


----------



## Stijn

A rare bromeliad from Ecuador in flower : Aechmea tayoensis










At first, it doesn't really look like a bromeliad, it has very broad leaves, but narrow leaf axils. Not really suitable for dart frogs to raise their tadpoles ...










Regards,

Stijn


----------



## readygrown

I grew tayoensis in the past. It has an interesting back story to it.


----------



## Dendrobait

More Dracula cordobae flowers opening. Smaller plant in this tank has 3 spikes going(and each spike looks to be able to rebloom at least another time). Larger plant is shooting out 8 or so spikes-I trimmed several that seemed to be likely to open in poor spots. These ones I did not get to in time seem to have been attracted to the side by light coming from a nearby vivaria.


----------



## KenP

Eurychone rothschildiana (O'Brien) Schltr. 1918. Great plant for the viv. Low light. However needs a slight elevated spot to see the flowers as they are hodden under the leaf.


----------



## KenP

Laelia sincorana, a blueish clone


----------



## Frogtofall

Stijn said:


> A rare bromeliad from Ecuador in flower : Aechmea tayoensis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, it doesn't really look like a bromeliad, it has very broad leaves, but narrow leaf axils. Not really suitable for dart frogs to raise their tadpoles ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stijn


Very nice. We grow both forms at Tropiflora. Very neat species!


----------



## Slurpeesnow

love the colors!!!!!!1


----------



## aspidites73

Just something I found outside. Probably a weed but, I thought Dendrodave may appreciate the blue flowers


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Finally, dual blooms on my _Lepanthes gargoyla_! The lower bloom opened a few days earlier than the upper one.


----------



## inka4040

Lots of things flowering this time of year.


----------



## Dendro Dave

aspidites73 said:


> Just something I found outside. Probably a weed but, I thought Dendrodave may appreciate the blue flowers


Hey a commelina, cool. The ones in have in viv are from OK, so really good chance that one will work in vivs. Mine are 2 petaled so id really like to get a 3 petal variety into the viv. All the seeds I got of 3 petal varities didnt really do well. From a quick search I'm guessing yours is Commelina forskaolii, diffusa, or virginica all species I don't think I've tried, plus being from Florida might help insure they work. Chances are if you search the area you'll find more. The one I found in my back yard that worked in a viv is scattered.around the.mobile home park I live in 

I'd be interested in getting some from you if you have enough and are willing to ship  I'd pay for shipping of course + reasonable cost of the plants of course


----------



## Pubfiction




----------



## FroggyKnight

A few days ago I found this little beauty! 

Neo. 'Chiquita linda'


John


----------



## jimmy rustles

Got this blooming in my Anolis-viv.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Hey jimmy, what is that plant? It looks a lot like the peppers in my garden!

John


----------



## jimmy rustles

FroggyKnight said:


> Hey jimmy, what is that plant? It looks a lot like the peppers in my garden!
> 
> John


Hmm that could be it. I was wondering the whole time what it was, since it grew by itself. Now that you're saying it, I once put in some soil with soldier fly larvae, who i sometimes feed pepper-leftovers from the kitchen. mightve been a hidden seed.


----------



## FroggyKnight

This one finally opened this morning. I've been waiting, not so patiently, for a while now!

Pleurothallis allenii (Thank you JWerner!!)



John


----------



## Sammie

Nice man
How long did it take to open? 
I just found buds on mine today, I'm very eager to see it bloom


----------



## FroggyKnight

Thanks! It really didn't take that long, I think I noticed the buds on sunday, or monday. The suspense was killing me though

John


----------



## aspidites73

Since I'm wanted in 3 counties for mass murder by the Pleurothallid PD I've decided to go non-vascular, the Bryophytes. Here are some random shots of mostly liverwart. Some moss.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Well, I haven't had this plant very long at all so with my luck, these flowers are its last effort to reproduce before dying...

I've been convicted of the most heinous of plant killings, multiple times. I actually, really did, KILL POTHOS! 



And they said it couldn't be done 

John

Edit: Wait, what the heck are bryophytes doing on this thread?? They don't even flower!


----------



## Stijn

Some Tillandsia's in flower in the greenhouse :

Tillandsia stricta, some recently mounted clumps on a cork slab :










Tillandsia dyeriana, a very nice species (the flower reminds me of Heliconia rostrata) :


----------



## Sammie

_Pleurothallis allenii_


At least six more flowers on the way


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Maybe seen before.......but still a nice one to show.Columnea from panama .
I found this one in Fortuna area(lake Fortuna) Panama , so i gave it the name Columnea fortuna


----------



## FroggyKnight

Sammie said:


> _Pleurothallis allenii_
> 
> 
> At least six more flowers on the way


Congrats! Mine now has three flowers open and there is at least one more on the way 

John


----------



## Bluelan

Laelia anceps "Alvarado"


----------



## Bluelan

Pleurothallis Panama sp. - tiny species
L. telipogoniflora
P. grobyi


----------



## Bluelan

Pics weren't uploaded earlier...


----------



## Stijn

Some time ago I posted a Portea petropolitana in the section 'what have you got in foliage' ; now it is time to post it here ... great colors with orange and blue/purple !

(click on the pictures to see them in full size)




























And a detail of the flower of Tillandsia stricta


----------



## mitcholito

Stijn - That Bromeliad is totally wicked


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Trichosalpinx_ sp. 'Ecuador'


----------



## FroggyKnight

Hi Shaun, I really like the look of that trichosalpinx! Do you happen to have a picture of the plant itself? 

John


----------



## Spaff

Bluelan said:


> Pics weren't uploaded earlier...


Are you located in the US? I'm interested in where you found the sp. Panama, if so. That one is really nice!


----------



## Bluelan

Thanks Spaff, I'm in NYC and got it on eBay from a fellow member of Dendroboard, Mike.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Is that his username? I think that one looks very nice too and wouldn't mind having one 

John


----------



## Bluelan

Mike's user name is rollinkansas.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Oh yeah, duh. I've bought a couple of plants from Mike, he has some really cool minis! Guess that's one more thing to see if he has any leads for 

John


----------



## diggenem

Bulbophyllum Putidum I believe;


----------



## Bluelan

Bluelan said:


> Pics weren't uploaded earlier...


Thanks for the helpful info from Mike to identify the no-ID Pleuro. Panama as a Pleurothallis cactantha.
IOSPE PHOTOS.

Thanks again, Mike!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

FroggyKnight said:


> Hi Shaun, I really like the look of that trichosalpinx! Do you happen to have a picture of the plant itself?
> 
> John


It's a nice species - I really like it and it has been easy to grow. With this last blooming, every leaf had a small cluster of flowers under it. 

Here is a photo of the whole plant, with a dime for scale, and another blooming photo:


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Maybe seen before.......but still a nice one to show.Columnea from panama .
> I found this one in Fortuna area(lake Fortuna) Panama , so i gave it the name Columnea fortuna


Beautiful flowers. I couldn't find this name registered anywhere though. Did you describe this plant with this species name?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Frogtofall said:


> Beautiful flowers. I couldn't find this name registered anywhere though. Did you describe this plant with this species name?


Ha ha ............I meant actually that i have given this a name to name the species in the hobby

Wim


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Ha ha ............I meant actually that i have given this a name to name the species in the hobby
> 
> Wim


Ahh okay. Make sure you label it, Columnea 'Fortuna' then to avoid the likely possibility of others sharing it as a species name.

Now the more important thing... How do I get a cutting? LOL!


----------



## Pubfiction

Wouldn't it be more clear to say Columnea sp. 'Fortuna'


----------



## Frogtofall

Pubfiction said:


> Wouldn't it be more clear to say Columnea sp. 'Fortuna'


Looking at his original comment it might be better to say, Columnea sp. Lake Fortuna since that is the area its from. The single quotes are used for cultivar names. Probably should not have that since he's got a location.


----------



## Stijn

Frogtofall said:


> Looking at his original comment it might be better to say, Columnea sp. Lake Fortuna since that is the area its from. The single quotes are used for cultivar names. Probably should not have that since he's got a location.


I agree, at the moment it should be called Columnea spec. 'Lake Fortuna', just untill it is described as Columnea vandenbergii


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Stijn said:


> I agree, at the moment it should be called Columnea spec. 'Lake Fortuna', just untill it is described as Columnea vandenbergii


Now we are talking every nice plant should ware that name


----------



## andersonii85

Frogtofall said:


> Looking at his original comment it might be better to say, Columnea sp. Lake Fortuna since that is the area its from. The single quotes are used for cultivar names. Probably should not have that since he's got a location.



I have been growing this one as well. I'm quite positive that I have received seed from Wim. In talking to some Gesneriad experts many have proposed that this is Columnea maculata- a relatively rare species that hasn't been widely grown in the US since the 1980's.


----------



## andersonii85

Wim van den Berg said:


> Now we are talking every nice plant should ware that name



Wim- is it possible to get photos of this plant from a top view to show how the stems and leaves adjoin? Also, a full plant shot?


----------



## Frogtofall

andersonii85 said:


> I have been growing this one as well. I'm quite positive that I have received seed from Wim. In talking to some Gesneriad experts many have proposed that this is Columnea maculata- a relatively rare species that hasn't been widely grown in the US since the 1980's.


Its close but I'm not 100% sure based on this link...

Columnea maculata flowers


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Alot of Columnea,s are close,but i have seen a lot of them look alikes in panama as well on the internet.
That C maculata has more closed flowers,without stripes and the Fortuna species has not only red leaftips but fully red underneath.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

some more of the same Columnea


----------



## Wim van den Berg

and the last details of the same Columnea


----------



## jckee1

Very Nice Wim!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Stelis morganii_


----------



## hydrophyte

That _Stelis_ is excellent!


----------



## FroggyKnight

Another great orchid! Very cool Stelis!

John


----------



## hydrophyte

I had a NOID _Stelis_ a while ago, but it was a floppy plant with tall flower spikes and I didn't like the way it looked. There are a few other species that are nice and short and tidy with delicate little flower spikes. I'd like to get one of those.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Bertolonia sp 'Itamaraju' in the orchid case











and a couple of recent purchases ....

Paphiopedalum spicerianum










Coelogyne punctulata


----------



## Stijn

Some pleurothallids flowering in the greenhouse at the moment :

Lepanthes tsubotae, a nice species from Colombia. Small plant but large flowers !









Lepantes calocerca









Lepanthes cingens, : large plant but relatively small flowers.









Lepanthes caprimulgus, a rare species in the wild, this one has large and unique flowers









Lepanthes monteverdensis, from Costa Rica









Pleurothallis cardiothallis









Pleurothallis stricta









And last but not least : Trisetella hoejeri, this tiny species is doing very well and has 5 flowers at the moment


----------



## boombotty

Another bad iPhone pic, but here is Seemania Sylvatica blooming in one of my tanks. I have 4 plants in there and they have all started to bloom lately. I wish I knew how to work my Wife's camera so I could post better pics, but my phone is so handy


----------



## Jeremiah

Beautiful pictures! 
Thought I would contribute, Tillandsia ionantha 'Fuego'.


----------



## kcote

bad picture of my Bulbophyllum sp.falcatum


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes tentaculata_


----------



## boombotty

I really like Lepanthes, are they difficult to keep?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

boombotty said:


> I really like Lepanthes, are they difficult to keep?


I only grow a handful of intermediate/warm growing species, but I wouldn't say they are too difficult to keep - like with anything else, you just need the right conditions (and it helps to start of with established divisions/plants). Mainly, I have found that they need very good air circulation - though, I don't know if this is the case for all. If you stick with the warm-growing species - such as the more common, vivarium-suitable, _L. calodictyon_ and _L. telipogoniflora_ - you will probably be fine.

Hopefully someone else can share their experience with them.


----------



## Azurel

Monolena primuliflora I grew from seed...


----------



## jpg

Lepanthes manabrina .


----------



## Sammie

I know I posted pictures of this recently, but there are more flowers now

_Pleurothallis allenii_


----------



## FroggyKnight

WOW! Mine hasn't stopped blooming yet, but only two or three flowers open at the same time. Yours is going crazy!

John


----------



## Sammie

Yeah I thought it was pretty cool too
There are 6 more buds that I can see, three of which I think will open tomorrow or the day after that so I'm hoping to have at least 9 open at the same time.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Sammie said:


> _Pleurothallis allenii_


Nice blooming! Great photo, too - I love the other foliage in there with the _Pleurothallis_.


----------



## jimmy rustles

Tillandsia leiboldiana and some earth-bromeliad I dont know, prolly some crypthanthus.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Hey Jimmy, that earth-bromeliad looks to be _Cryptanthus bivittatus_ 

John


----------



## jimmy rustles

Hey John, That was my guess as well, Thx.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Pearcea hypocyrtiflora_






_Stelis_ sp.


----------



## Sammie

_Pleurothallis ruscifolia_




Pretty, but it smells very bad


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I took some phone pics yesterday. Anybody like orchids?


----------



## epiphytes etc.




----------



## epiphytes etc.




----------



## epiphytes etc.




----------



## FroggyKnight

Very nice, Jason. Very nice...

What species are the Scaphosepalums?

John


----------



## epiphytes etc.




----------



## epiphytes etc.




----------



## FroggyKnight

Ok, you can stop showing off now. We get it, you have a LOT of orchids (JK show us more)

John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

FroggyKnight said:


> Very nice, Jason. Very nice...
> 
> What species are the Scaphosepalums?
> 
> John


The one with the tiny dark flowers is ovulare, the yellow one is grandiflora, and I don't know what the purple one is.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

FroggyKnight said:


> Ok, you can stop showing off now. We get it, you have a LOT of orchids (JK show us more)
> 
> John


These mostly aren't mine, I work at an orchid nursery


----------



## Sammie

_Tillandsia cyanea_


I think this is a very underrated bromeliad, it is big which can be a problem but if you have the room it's a great addition to your tank.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I love the way they smell like clove.


----------



## hypostatic

epiphytes etc. said:


> These mostly aren't mine, I work at an orchid nursery


Pshhh that's cheating!

Some of mine:

monnierara millennium magic witchcraft









lost the tag so no idea


----------



## inka4040

Your noid is a oncidium intergeneric. Maybe vuylstekeara, belleara, or wilsonara, etc... Lots of similar looking forms across the intergenerics, and a lot of widely differing forms within the same intergenerics as well, so...


----------



## hypostatic

yeah, hard to tell exactly what it is without the original tag. But its definitely grouped with oncidiums


----------



## Sammie

_Masdevallia sp._


If anyone recognizes it please let me know


----------



## FroggyKnight

That's a neat Masdevallia! I really like the color. How tall is the plant itself?

John


----------



## Sammie

I think so too
The color is a little bit off in the picture, it's slightly darker (More orange than yellow) in person. 
It's about 4" tall, maybe just a tiny bit bigger than that but not much.


----------



## Slengteng

Mine just opened yesterday! My first blooming orchid ever!


----------



## mitcholito

Bulbophyllum williamsii 

Small Bulbophyllum from the Monanthes section. Many of the species in the section Monanthes are very suited for vivarium/terrariums with their small size growth and large flowers.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Just a few recent blooms

_Restrepia iris_



_Pleurothallis allenii_ - there are still more flowers coming!


John


----------



## hypostatic

Oncidium twinkles





































Howeara Lava Burst 'Puanani' 










Brazilian prayer plant










Monnierara Millennium Magic 'Witchcraft'


----------



## Defica

Lepanthes Jubata


----------



## FroggyKnight

That's a really neat Lepanthes! I was debating about buying one the other day, but I saw that it is a cold grower and decided against it. What temperatures are you keeping yours at?

John


----------



## Defica

Right now it's at about 75 during the day 65 at night. It's acclimated pretty well and hasn't been fussy at all. Here's to hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Spaff

Lepanthes tend to be one genus that don't really seem too fussy about temperature conditions. I'm sure there are exceptions, but I've grown and seen others grow plants that shouldn't survive a day here if the books were 100% right. I think moisture is one of the biggest factors with Lepanthes success.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Thanks guys, that's really good to know. I'm new to lepanthes and the cold growers kinda scare me a bit. I'm glad to here that they aren't nearly as touchy as some others like Masdevallia for example. 

John


----------



## Stijn

Some plants flowering in the greenhouse at the moment :

Plectranthus scaposus, a nice species from Madagascar :









Aerangis mooreana, a small orchid from the Comoros and Madagascar. This one had 2 spikes, but I just cut off 1 spike because the flowers where gone.









Phragmipedium besseae


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Pleurothallis_ (_Effusiella_) _brenneri_


----------



## dirtmonkey

Aeschynanthus 'Big Apple,' not in a tank right now but have grown in them before. This one surprised me by happily growing and blooming out at the end of a single little 17 watt daylight T5 in my office.


----------



## dirtmonkey

dirtmonkey said:


> single little 17 watt daylight T5 in my office.


I meant T8.


----------



## jturner

I don't have a whole lot blooming right now but I thought I would use this to share what is growing in the greenhouse this winter. I use two radiators and lots of bubble wrap and plastic for insulation and this has been enough to get through the cold New England winters in the past. It is pretty low maintenance other than soaking the plants with water every few weeks. There isn't a whole lot of space so I just ended up cramming plants very close together. 









The floodlight was only on to take pictures because it was dark out. 








A few things blooming









Its crazy how many bromeliads you find yourself with after starting with just a few and then taking off pups.














































spiral ginger among other foliage








Water plants- various papyrus and some elephant ears in the background.









grow out area for tons of tropical moss. I have two trays each 2'X3'


----------



## jturner

I really should have put this under the foliage thread but oh well


----------



## BaysExotics

gary1218 said:


>


Hey Gary, is it possible for you to post another few pictures of the plant grow out you have going there? I've been looking to start one up myself and wanted to see how you set that up!


----------



## phender

I waited to take this pic because I wanted to get three flowers in the same pic, but the day before the third one opened the first on fell off. I just noticed that I have two more flower stems coming up.
Restrepia augustilabia









A couple others on my window sill while several others are in bud.

Paph. spicerianum









Not uncommon, but still a very pretty flower. Columnea 'Carnival'


----------



## dirtmonkey

Nematanthus 'Tropicana,' another gesneriad that does well just sitting in the office:


----------



## FroggyKnight

That Restrepia species is beautiful! The Paph. is pretty neat as well.

John


----------



## phender

FroggyKnight said:


> That Restrepia species is beautiful! The Paph. is pretty neat as well.
> 
> John


I like the Paph. too. Its sort of a mini. The leaves are only about 8" across.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Well we had a good flower day, and you all are pissing me off with your much better plant collections, (Especially the orchid people)... So I now force upon you some stuff you've seen before, but in my infinite compassion, (and all modesty! ) soften the hardship with a few new developments: Let us begin...

1. I have a crappy emersed setup with some plants from an RAOK from planted tank, and maybe some stuff I paid for (most of which died). Yesterday I thought my blue flower experiment Veronica beccabunga finally bloomed, but was to lazy to get a pic till today. Flower is a lil beat up....

Not Veronica, (wait for it...)










It has similar leaves and structure to Veronica, and I thought the hairs were maybe what happens as Veronica matures but I'm pretty sure it is some kinda *Bacopa* I guess came in the RAOK I won on plantedtank.net. Lil more purple perhaps in real life but cool..

Ironically when I went to finally get a pic Veronica flashed me. She isn't in a viv, but considering it is a tub of water with substrate and she ia surviving in a few vivs, I'm guessin she'll prove true... 

2. Veronica Beccabunga









Flowers are smaller then bacopa, but to my eyes look a bit more blue. There are a couple of Veronicas on Bluestoneperrenials, that have very similar leaf/stem structure but under different species name. Since this is doing ok and their zones/descriptions are similar to other plants I got lucky with, I'll try them when I can.

3. Utricularia sandersoni "blue form", If I remember right, barely tell them apart, (To lazy to clean the glass, but I think it looks cool)...










*Just me.. or does that look like two bunnies humping in the rain?*  

4. Commelina Sp, ("Blue morning, (AKA) blue day (flower)* <-- See what I did there?*... won't you see things my way?")...













5. "The (other) MONEY SHOT!" , (The blues from earlier + 2 lil yellow ones, I think are Ludwigia reptens flowers(According to the RAOK giver))...










A few extra shots here...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

Older flickr here...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

***Also updated experimental 10gal thread, blue flower thread with this stuff, posted a few shots in the foilage thread, and FOREIGNER vid in lounge music thread. (To lazy to link you to all that stuff)...

"Blue morning, can't you see what your love has done to me?" - FOREIGNER


----------



## FroggyKnight

Nice shots Dave, I really like your blue flower projects and you definitely made some good choices with the plants in this tank. I find it a bit disturbing though that you compared those two flowers to mating rabbits, but I guess that can be forgiven since the Foreigner reference made everything better. "Blue Morning, Blue Day" is one of my favorite songs! 

Now I'm off to listen to some Foreigner....

John


----------



## Dendro Dave

FroggyKnight said:


> Nice shots Dave, I really like your blue flower projects and you definitely made some good choices with the plants in this tank. I find it a bit disturbing though that you compared those two flowers to mating rabbits, but I guess that can be forgiven since the Foreigner reference made everything better. "Blue Morning, Blue Day" is one of my favorite songs!
> 
> Now I'm off to listen to some Foreigner....
> 
> John


Thanks, but in my defense the CP people have said they look like bunnies for years, and that kinky lady "Mother Nature" positioned them like that.

If you need another good song reference, "No sugar tonight/New Mother Nature" by the Guess Who.

If you wanna really be disturbed, first realize this...
They might both be "packin"...

In which case ask yourself this: 
Does the one in the back know the one in the front is "packin" too?

Or maybe they are just long tailed bunnies, but in that case you gotta ask yourself what is going on with that one in front 

...and notice that 3rd one in the background, watching! 

...You're welcome 

My work is done here


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Today flowering Erycina pusilla and Racinaea crispa


----------



## carola1155

Nothing crazy here... But a phalaenopsis of some sort that I got a few years ago is going into bloom for the 4th time for me now


----------



## Dendro Dave

carola1155 said:


> Nothing crazy here... But a phalaenopsis of some sort that I got a few years ago is going into bloom for the 4th time for me now


I don't' know Tom, I'm pretty sure when you stepped away it threatened to kill me, and it was rocking back and forth muttering something. 

It was hard to make out, but I think it was something like... "The blooms! ...The blooms! ..They mostly come at night... MOSTLY", yeah I think that was it... creepy.

In my unprofessional opinion... 
I'd suggest restraining it, push 2mg of lorazepam, and of course the standard 72 hour hold for observation and psych eval.

Don't turn your back on it for a minute... especially at night.


----------



## carola1155

Haha can always count on an entertaining response from you Dave... I wonder what would happen if I showed you the picture from a different angle where you could see what's hanging out below the crazy tree


----------



## Dendro Dave

Tiny amphibious drake infestation...

No wings yet, and small enough it is still relatively harmless. Should mostly feed on small garden fairies that we often mistake for fruitflies. 

On the other hand their feces has been known to attract lawn gnomes, so keep your doors and windows locked, and your socks and undies secure as they are known thieves of such Items.

As this forum allows kids, I won't go into specifics, but they are degenerates of the highest order... If you do recover stolen items sterilize them, and wash your hands at least, better yet just burn them.


----------



## Sammie

_Rhododendron javanicum ssp._ (brookeanum?)


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes telipogoniflora_


----------



## hypostatic

oh man, its like a flower within a flower, within a flower


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Well, I just can't seem to get a good pic of this awesome little plant. This had been on my wishlist for a long time, so a couple months ago I picked up this guy, an now it's blooming!

Laelia lundii









I'm planning to use it for breeding in my new micro catt project.


----------



## toaddrool

dirtmonkey said:


> Aeschynanthus 'Big Apple,' not in a tank right now but have grown in them before. This one surprised me by happily growing and blooming out at the end of a single little 17 watt daylight T5 in my office.


Wow, thats gorgeous!!


----------



## toaddrool

_Ceratostema rahuii_
An awesome tropical blue berry with a vining habit. Its been growing in my ericadarium (terrarium) for just over a year and a half.

Ceratostema rauhii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Bunsincunsin

toaddrool said:


> _Ceratostema rahuii_


Fantastic photo!


----------



## toaddrool

Bunsincunsin said:


> Fantastic photo!


Thanks! I was really happy with the photo too.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Tolumnia Red Berry


----------



## FroggyKnight

That's pretty neat, Jason. How big is the plant?


John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

It's in a 2" pot.


----------



## aspidites73

Columnea linearis









Gloxinia erinoides










Unknown Gesneriad. I think it's a Diastema.


----------



## toaddrool

Sammie said:


> _Rhododendron javanicum ssp._ (brookeanum?)


Nice to see people growing these ( Vireyas) in there tanks now.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Pleurothallis sp. I received this as P. guateriana, which isn't a real name. It was suggested to me that it may be P. quaternaria based on the looks of the foliage and similar spelling. However, now that it's blooming, it's obviously something else.


----------



## dirtmonkey

aspidites73 said:


> Unknown Gesneriad. I think it's a Diastema.


Nice gesneriads. This one is _Sinningia muscicola_ (Formerly _S._ 'Rio Das Pedras')


----------



## Frogtofall

Great photo! I like that your flowers are more pink and translucent that most I've seen.

This plant has been kicking my butt for the past 5 years. I don't think it was meant to be grown in Florida. Please share with us your Ericadarium. I'd love to see what other blueberries you have in there!



toaddrool said:


> _Ceratostema rahuii_
> An awesome tropical blue berry with a vining habit. Its been growing in my ericadarium (terrarium) for just over a year and a half.
> 
> Ceratostema rauhii by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Thanks for the comments Frogtofall. 
I can certainly post a link to a photo and list of plants. 
Most of my other plants are Vireya _Rhododendrons_ which have also flowered in the past. I used to have other species from the Americas, but they kicked my butt.

In the meantime, here is a tank mate of the _Ceratostema_ who's flower bud you can see in the background of the _Ceratostema'_s picture.

_Dendrobium sulawesi_
Dendrobium sulawesi by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

and here are links to an old photo of the tank with current plant list
New Vivarium by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*And here are photos taken today*
*From a left angle*
Ericadarium Jan2015 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*Center shot*
Ericadarium Jan2015 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

*from a right angle*
Ericadarium Jan2015 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Polypodium

These pics are about 9 months old but I thought I'd share anyhow-

Masdevallia atropurpurea and Restrepia cuprea below-









and Masdevallia floribunda "purple" below-










These plants have done well for me and have bloomed many times. The Restrepia blooms the most but the flowers only last a few days.


----------



## Defica

Pleurothallis Trichostoma


----------



## FroggyKnight

Gotta love those fuzzy toilets 

John


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes manabina_


----------



## FroggyKnight

_Begonia burkillii_



_Begonia rajah_



John


----------



## tom855

My first orchid bloom in my first viv. It's a Restrepia brachypus, and I know it's so easy a monkey could make it bloom, but I'm excited to see it!

Froglets arriving in about a week. Can't wait to get them into their new home.


----------



## Kastina83

Utricularia sandersonii in my little carnivorous corner of the tank. (Sorry for the iPhone image) 
http://imageshack.com/a/img913/3930/gvJTsE.jpg


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73

Episcia sp. 'Costa Rica'


----------



## kcote

Ascocentrum pusillum


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Ludisia discolor v. alba


----------



## dirtmonkey

Obviously not viv or terrarium, since the plant is over a meter across, but all I have blooming at home now. Turns out Cymbidiums are easy here if you just leave them outside from early spring until after first frost, then shoved in a cold garage and ignored some more until flowers happen. This has 3 spikes this year, probably would have been better if it had been fertilized and watered more last year. Don't know the cv., sorry, it was from a grocery store in 2012. I had bought it because of the color and because it looked like it was a small/miniaturish one. It's actually more of a medium size.


----------



## FroggyKnight

This little beauty decided to open up today! This is the first time I've seen this species bloom in person and it's definitely otherworldly and definitely vibrant! Even though I don't have a macro lens, I think these shots came out pretty good 

_Restrepia brachypus_





John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I love Restrepias. They're so collectable.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here's one of my favs, check out the 90's leopard print of R. pelyx


----------



## FroggyKnight

That's pretty cool 

Restrepias are awesome! It seems like every time I turn around, someone has a crazy species I've never seen before. I only have a couple different ones at the moment, but I'm going to be expanding my collection a lot this year. Realistically, how finicky are they about temperatures? I've noticed that quite a few species are cool growers and I might not be able to give them a nice temp drop during the summer. Probably 73 at night and 80 during the day when it's mid summer.

Thanks,
John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Out of the 5 species I currently have, I'm growing 4 outdoors ( highs 60- 70 and lows around 45-50 right now) and one in the orchid tank (around 60-70 always, no real night time temp drop). The one in the orchid tank is not doing as well.


----------



## jpg

One of my mini orchids


----------



## Spaff

FroggyKnight said:


> That's pretty cool
> 
> Restrepias are awesome! It seems like every time I turn around, someone has a crazy species I've never seen before. I only have a couple different ones at the moment, but I'm going to be expanding my collection a lot this year. Realistically, how finicky are they about temperatures? I've noticed that quite a few species are cool growers and I might not be able to give them a nice temp drop during the summer. Probably 73 at night and 80 during the day when it's mid summer.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


I've never grown a Restrepia that hasn't done well for me due to temps, and mine temp range is probably far out of the "safe" zone for this genus. I've even had chocoensis grow decently well indoors here.


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

Here is my new picture(s) of _Restrepia brachypus_. Usually when I take pics of this flower I can only focus on one section of the flower. However I learned how to do photo stacking. Here is my first attempt at it. I took 26 shots with different focus points and blended them together to get this photo. Hope you like it.
This is growing in my large exoterra terrarium which I maintain at around 60-75 degrees year round. 

Restrepia bracyhpus-09 by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Spaff said:


> I've never grown a Restrepia that hasn't done well for me due to temps, and mine temp range is probably far out of the "safe" zone for this genus. I've even had chocoensis grow decently well indoors here.


I guess your plants haven't read that they're supposed to like it cooler.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Spaff said:


> I've never grown a Restrepia that hasn't done well for me due to temps, and mine temp range is probably far out of the "safe" zone for this genus. I've even had chocoensis grow decently well indoors here.


I guess I just go for it! Maybe I'll add a few more Restrepia with my next ecuagenera order. Hopefully I'll be as successful as you 

Nice shot tindo! I really need to give photo stacking a try 

John


----------



## toaddrool

FroggyKnight said:


> Nice shot tindo! I really need to give photo stacking a try
> 
> John


Thanks, I found the technique to be AWESOME!!


----------



## FroggyKnight

A few more flowers opened today and even more are developing spikes!

_Specklinia grobyi_






Labeled as _Barbosella cucullata_, but definitely NOT _B. cucullata_. Anyone want to take a shot at IDing it?




John


----------



## toaddrool

From my 20 gallon breeder converted into a vertical terrarium.
_Tillandsia cyanea_. I've had it in the tank for almost ten years. It almost never blooms, but 4 months ago I got one of the Jungle Dawn LED's lights for the tank, and boom.... it flowered.
The quill is actually a stronger fuchsia colour on the other side, the side that gets more light

Tillandsia cyanea-stacked by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I have posted this one before, but I got a new angle of it that I like much better than the last set of photos.


_Lepanthes gargoyla_


----------



## FroggyKnight

You've posted shots of that species quite a few times Shaun, but I think those two are the best yet! It's such an interesting flower and you captured it perfectly. Well done, sir. 

John


----------



## toaddrool

Bunsincunsin said:


> I have posted this one before, but I got a new angle of it that I like much better than the last set of photos.
> 
> 
> _Lepanthes gargoyla_


Wow, amazing close up! I think I can see the DNA!!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

FroggyKnight said:


> Labeled as _Barbosella cucullata_, but definitely NOT _B. cucullata_. Anyone want to take a shot at IDing it?


Can you get a better pic of the flower? I'm not entirely sure that's a Barbosella at all.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Yeah, sorry about that. It's so tiny that I can barely get a decent picture of it. I'm not totally sure that it's a Barbosella either, but it has opened up significantly more since I took that photo. I wasn't sure how much it would open or how long lived it is, so I took a shot the moment I realized that it was flowering. 

I'll post a better pic tomorrow when I get a chance 

John


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

This one has been sulking lately since I tried making a cutting out of it. But its been in bloom for the last two months and I decided today to take some pics. Its hard to get the tiny blooms into focus even with a macro lens.

Platystele stenostachya by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

This is a great pendulant little pleurothallid that seems to be always in bloom. Even though the blooms are not that attractive, the inflorescence is awesome looking since it too is pendulous. It looks great hanging out in my 20 gallon vertical terrarium.


Trichosalpinx patula by tindomul1of9, on Flickr


----------



## mitcholito

FroggyKnight said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. It's so tiny that I can barely get a decent picture of it. I'm not totally sure that it's a Barbosella either, but it has opened up significantly more since I took that photo. I wasn't sure how much it would open or how long lived it is, so I took a shot the moment I realized that it was flowering.
> 
> I'll post a better pic tomorrow when I get a chance
> 
> John


I'd say Pleurothallis sertularioides


----------



## FroggyKnight

mitcholito said:


> I'd say Pleurothallis sertularioides


I think we have a winner! It does look very similar to _P. sertularioides_ both the leaf form and flower matches. 

Here is a pic of the flower a little more open 







Thanks,
John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I will show the pics to someone I know on the identification task force. He specializes in Pleurothallids. But it does seem to match up.


----------



## agrosse

Myrmecodia tuberosa flower!










Begonia Thelmae


----------



## Sammie

_Pleurothallis picta_


----------



## LadyKeiva

_Begonia soli-mutata_ 'Sun Tan Begonia' starting to flower for the first time


----------



## toaddrool

Sammie said:


> _Pleurothallis picta_


Very nice!


----------



## toaddrool

Hello all,

The bud watch has ended and now the flower is in full bloom. This is a small plant which I purchased recently, and I don't recall from where:blushing:
I feel like I got it an orchid show.
Anyway, the plant didn't do so well where I placed it so most of the leaves died off and some remained yellowed. But then the plant surprised me by growing only a few centimeters away from where I had originally placed it. The result was three nicely green, upright healthy leaves and finally a flower. 
I took a picture under t5 ligths and just for fun a picture using just a black light. 
Oh and this is in my Ericadarium tank seen in this thread;
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...27993-i-made-video-my-exoterra-terrarium.html

Masdevallia glandulosa by tindomul1of9, on Flickr

Masdevallia glandulosa-black light by czar3233, on Flickr


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That Masdie should smell like root beer.

Here are some neat Pleurothallids from the nursery. Sory for the crappy phone pics.

Pleuro. gargantua









Restepia cuprea









Various Masdies

















































Various Draculas


















































3 clones of Dracuvallia Lucifer


----------



## jpg

Bromeliad begining its bloom !


----------



## naidahl

Masdevallia "jelly belly" and it's the first to bloom in my new viv


----------



## FroggyKnight

Neat masde! From the front, it's form reminds me of _M. andreettaeana_.

John


----------



## toaddrool

Hey Epiphytes, where did you get those cool colourful Masdies from?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I'll shoot you a pm


----------



## Hobbes1911

Lovely Masdies!!! Great variety as well!! Keep up the pictures


----------



## Myrmicinae

_Sinningia muscicola_ blooming in my vivarium.


----------



## Bluelan

L.telipogoniflora
L.telipogoniflora x L.calodictyon
Pleurothallis grobyi
L. tsubotae


----------



## Bluelan

more........


----------



## Pubfiction

BlueLan how do you keep these plants are they just bowls with sphagnum moss, they look like they almost submersed in water in that bowl. Do you keep them out in your home or in a terrarium? Also how long have you had them?


----------



## Bluelan

Pubfiction said:


> BlueLan how do you keep these plants are they just bowls with sphagnum moss, they look like they almost submersed in water in that bowl. Do you keep them out in your home or in a terrarium? Also how long have you had them?


Pubfiction- I keep them inside a display case (Multi-Level Display Box bought from Container Store) that I drilled a few holes for some air circulation, and they are on top of a hygrolon mat with live moss that wicks water from a small water reservoir(made from the display stands) beneath the mat. I wrapped the plants with thin hygrolon strips and top with live moss. I first setup the display box to grow moss first for about couple months last November, then potted the orchids around February.


----------



## Bluelan

Bluelan said:


> Pubfiction- I keep them inside a display case (Multi-Level Display Box bought from Container Store) that I drilled a few holes for some air circulation, and they are on top of a hygrolon mat with live moss that wicks water from a small water reservoir(made from the display stands) beneath the mat. I wrapped the plants with thin hygrolon strips and top with live moss. I first setup the display box to grow moss first for about couple months last November, then potted the orchids around February.


Here are the pictures of before and after...


----------



## hypostatic

dendrobium kingianum "red splash?"


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Sarracenia flava 
I


----------



## aspidites73

Diastema vexans


----------



## aspidites73

As proof of it's awesome beauty I offer......my crappy photography?



aspidites73 said:


> Diastema vexans


----------



## aspidites73

i've missed a dozen blooms of my Sonerila margaritacea. It seems the blooms only last a short while.


----------



## aspidites73

Eulophia graminea growing wild in my garden.


----------



## aspidites73

I should have also included a photo of the entire spike. All 24"+ of it!


----------



## Spaff

aspidites73 said:


> Encyclia tampensis growing wild in my garden.


This isn't Encyclia tampensis. This is a Eulophia, likely graminea, which is an introduced orchid species that has become rather invasive in Florida.


----------



## aspidites73

Spaff said:


> This isn't Encyclia tampensis. This is a Eulophia, likely graminea, which is an introduced orchid species that has become rather invasive in Florida.


Thank you!. It didn't seem to add up but the flower, to my untrained eye, is quite similar. They do seem like they grow like weeds, too.

EDIT: Mind correcting the posts?

EDIT 2: I can definitely see the difference in the spike.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I thought it was awfully early for tampensis flowers.


----------



## Spaff

aspidites73 said:


> Thank you!. It didn't seem to add up but the flower, to my untrained eye, is quite similar. They do seem like they grow like weeds, too.
> 
> EDIT: Mind correcting the posts?
> 
> EDIT 2: I can definitely see the difference in the spike.


Corrected. 

The main difference that gives it away is that E. tampensis is an epiphyte, whereas Eulophia are terrestrial. Also, E. tampensis flower spikes emerge from the center of a pseudobulb, and it is a fairly small species (in comparison to these). Eulophia spikes usually emerge from the above ground growths, which can be fairly small relative to their huge spikes. A grower on the MS coast brought Eulophia euglossa to our local show last year, and the spike was easily over my head (I'm 6'0").


----------



## Hobbes1911

I love all the orchid pics on here. I am slowly joining the club.

This guy recently opened.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Thats awesome! What species is it?

John

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobbes1911

FroggyKnight said:


> Thats awesome! What species is it?
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


I think it's a bulbophyllum frostii, but I bought it as a NOID, so I'm just going with google.


----------



## Hobbes1911

I also got this one recently: B. chloroneura


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Bifrenaria harrisoniae, oh if only I could capture the scent. Sorta like sweet tarts.










Platystele ortiziana, that is a twistie for reference


----------



## Hobbes1911

I definitely love all the orchids Jason! My b. "frostii" is sending out another spike so that'll be interesting.


----------



## Bluelan

Lepanthes calodictyon - 15 new growths! 
Pleurothallis mystax
Dendrobium kingianum Jonathan's Glory 'Dark Joy' - can't take credit for the blooms because it came with buds.


----------



## aspidites73

Sonerila margaritacea.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Lepanthes telipogoniflora_


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Pleurothallis_ sp. 'Lita, Ecuador'


----------



## hydrophyte

Cool orchids everybody. Nice job blooming them.


----------



## hydrophyte

Bluelan said:


> L.telipogoniflora
> L.telipogoniflora x L.calodictyon
> Pleurothallis grobyi
> L. tsubotae


These are really cool. They are like miniature bonsai with orchids. I gotta look for that case you got at Container Store.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I can't believe this thread's been pushed back to page 3. Here's a couple more orchids I've got blooming.

Dendrobium unicum 









and D. senile


----------



## Hobbes1911

Great looking orchids! I have a B. pardalotum blooming, but so far have missed when the flowers are open since they open only in the morning and by the time I wake up around 7 they are closing already. I'll try and catch them tomorrow morning earlier. 

Jason, do you have any Thrixspermums?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Thanks! I didn't realize that there were Bulbos that closed up like that.

I don't have any Thrixspermum. Working at an orchid nursery, it's all too easy to blow up my collection, so I'm trying really hard to maintain focus. I'm pretty much sticking to small Cattleya alliance stuff, small Dendrobiums and Pleurothallids. I do have a few other plants like some Bulbos and Coelogyne (which I've only recently discovered and are so awesome).


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I was outside watering and found some cool growers blooming. More bad phone pics.

Masdevallia Prince Charming 'Okiko'









Madevallia Gold Purse. This is a really interesting hybrid of M. notosiberica x veitchiana









Dryadella zebrina. If you look this one up on IOSPE and read the habitata discription, it basically describes where I live, climate-wise, anyway.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Here is a crappy cell phone picture. Sadly, the flowers are turned the wrong way for my good camera to take pictures. At some point in the future it'll work, I'm sure.


----------



## klaasebaas

Some hybrid oncidium species https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/08/3bd66bf824efb4003b6cca280487401e.jpg[/IMG
O. Twinklebee wit D. Leucomelas female
[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/08/601a4021d5a922cab42888fc9cc3f16e.jpg
O, howearra








O, Massai red









All Blooming in the tank!




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## klaasebaas

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbes1911

A less crappy picture of the pardalotum bloom. It has really fantastic contrasting colors:


----------



## Igot99problems

My Spathiphyllum wallisii surprised me with this bloom in my reed frog tank


----------



## hypostatic

lycaste aromatica:










are these flower buds or new bulbs?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

That would be flowerbuds.....love that smell


----------



## agrosse

Lepanthes tenticulata - my first orchid bloom


----------



## Stijn

A nice miniature bromeliad, sold in Europe as Neoregelia 'Narziss'.
This one is starting to make some flowers.










It looks to me identical to the ones that are named Neo. 'Chiquita Linda' in the USA ? Recenty I acquired a small offset of this 'Chiquita Linda', so once it has started growing (and blooming) I can compare.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Barbosella orbicularis_


----------



## builder74

Have had this begonia limprichtii for 4 years and just got it first bloom!!!


----------



## builder74

*Lepanthes Saltatrix*

Lepanthes Saltatrix in Bloom


----------



## hypostatic

lycatse aromatica


----------



## epiphytes etc.

How funny, I literally just got done pollinating aromatica when I logged on. I love the fragrance so much, it really does make me hungry.


----------



## hypostatic

epiphytes etc. said:


> How funny, I literally just got done pollinating aromatica when I logged on. I love the fragrance so much, it really does make me hungry.


Do you make flasks? I don't have nearly enough patience for that.

I SWEAR the smell changed from last year. Last year it was this spicy sweat cinnamonny fragrance. This year.... it smells like Robitussin


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Robotussin huh? That's odd. We have a lab at the nursery, but I dont personally make flasks. It definitely requires patience, though, some orchids, like Vandas, for example, take 16 months after pollination just to harvest the seed, then 3 years to produce a flowering plant.


----------



## hypostatic

it could also be that my sense of smell is shot lol


----------



## naidahl

Haraella retrocalla blooming in my display viv. Favorite plant in the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Barbosella orbicularis_
> 
> ...


Very nice! I think that I almost got that plant from Andy's Orchids once. I need to watch out for it again.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

hydrophyte said:


> Very nice! I think that I almost got that plant from Andy's Orchids once. I need to watch out for it again.


Thanks, Devin.

I would consider trading this mount for other micro pleurothallids - if you were interested...


----------



## Myrmicinae

_Sinningia concinna x hirsuta_ hybrid flowering in my vivarium.


----------



## Spaff

Kefersteinia parvilabris (Can't take credit for the blooms)


----------



## epiphytes etc.

This is the form of Restrepia antennifera formerly known as R. hemsleyana.


----------



## Aldross

Hitchhiking Begonia


----------



## epiphytes etc.

We get that same Begonia volunteering in the greenhouses at work. I would love to know what it is.


----------



## faspencer

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Myrmicinae

Aldross said:


> Hitchhiking Begonia





epiphytes etc. said:


> We get that same Begonia volunteering in the greenhouses at work. I would love to know what it is.


I want one! How large is it?


----------



## bautzen

Here some of mine:

Trisetella cordeliae & Stelis spec.









Porroglossum amethystinum









Pleurothallis sonderiana









Lepanthes telipogoniflora









Isochilus aurantiacus









Barbosella immersa (actually this flower is tiny)









This is an unknown (Begonia?). Anybody has an idea?









Here is a bonus. Not in the terrarium, but still gorgeous: Frithia pulchra


----------



## Stijn

Nice miniature orchids !

That unknown (Begonia ?) is Alsobia dianthiflora

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## Spaff

bautzen said:


> Here some of mine:
> 
> 
> Isochilus aurantiacus


In what conditions are you growing this Isochilus?


----------



## bautzen

Stijn said:


> Nice miniature orchids !
> 
> That unknown (Begonia ?) is Alsobia dianthiflora
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stijn


Thanks, cool!


----------



## bautzen

Spaff said:


> In what conditions are you growing this Isochilus?


In the terrarium with intermediate temperatures (18-25°C, if it is really hot outside a bit more), medium light, relatively exposed to fresh air, mounted on tree fern stem.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Myrmicinae said:


> I want one! How large is it?


The biggest leaves I've seen are <4". They seem to be pretty compact plants that only have 2-3 leaves at a time, quite strange. I could probably hook you up, shoot me a pm.


----------



## hypostatic

Howeara Lava Burst 'Puanani'


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Barbosella orbicularis_


Love it. I also love the coin. What is that? Old silver dollar?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Love it. I also love the coin. What is that? Old silver dollar?


Thanks, Antone.

It's actually a dime - a "Mercury head" from 1941; the flower of _B. orbicularis_ is actually quite small!


----------



## toksyn

*Vriesea erythrodactylon*









*Vriesea flammea*









*Vriesea vagans*


----------



## Bluelan

bautzen said:


> Here some of mine:
> 
> Trisetella cordeliae & Stelis spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porroglossum amethystinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleurothallis sonderiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lepanthes telipogoniflora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isochilus aurantiacus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbosella immersa (actually this flower is tiny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unknown (Begonia?). Anybody has an idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bonus. Not in the terrarium, but still gorgeous: Frithia pulchra


Awsome plants and blooms!


----------



## ChrisAZ

bautzen said:


> Here some of mine:
> 
> Trisetella cordeliae & Stelis spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porroglossum amethystinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleurothallis sonderiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lepanthes telipogoniflora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isochilus aurantiacus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbosella immersa (actually this flower is tiny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an unknown (Begonia?). Anybody has an idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bonus. Not in the terrarium, but still gorgeous: Frithia pulchra



Great orchids! Do you have pictures of the terrariums these are in posted anywhere? I'm curious about the details: lighting, ventilation etc.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice orchids! They are beautiful.


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readygrown




----------



## bautzen

Code:


 Nice orchids! They are beautiful.




> Great orchids! Do you have pictures of the terrariums these are in posted anywhere? I'm curious about the details: lighting, ventilation etc.


Thanks for the kind words. I am currently away for a week, but try to post something about the terrarium when I am back.


----------



## bautzen

Celtic Aaron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool plant! What is it?


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Begonia thelmae. Got this from a friend and I had to ask him what it was...I am obviously not great with plants! 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readygrown

Episcia xantha


----------



## toronaga

Bulbophyllum fascinator


----------



## FroggyKnight

I love that Bulbo, toronaga! 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## toronaga

Thanks Froggy! Wish I could take all the credit, but its only been in the viv for about 3 weeks.
Chris,


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Episcia 'Silver Skies'


----------



## toksyn

*Racinaea undulifolia*


----------



## snake54320

Hi guys, 

If theses are not my pics, I think this link deserves to be posted: 
Beautiful pictures of many Bulbophyllum species http://www.flickriver.com/photos/thomas_orchids/sets/72157607250812064/

I hope this is not too off-topic. 

Enjoy


----------



## Orchids for the People

Here are a few not yet named Miltonias from our breeding program.


----------



## morphman

Posted this guy in the foliage thread but I also had to share the flower. Deserves a better photographer.

Callopsis volkensii.

Cheers


----------



## Spaff

This was not an easy one to photograph:

Lepanthes tentaculata


----------



## aspidites73

I believe this is an Alsobia sp. Maybe dianthiflora.




bautzen said:


> Here some of mine:
> 
> 
> This is an unknown (Begonia?). Anybody has an idea?


----------



## agimlin

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thane

I don't have many flowering plants, so I was excited I finally got to post to this thread. My Nautilocalyx pemphidius put off some flowers today.



This is probably my favorite plant I have right now. Normally just has the nice bumpy leaves but I like the flowers too. I think mine is more reddish than other pictures I've seen due to having brighter lights on it.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Spaff said:


> This was not an easy one to photograph:
> 
> Lepanthes tentaculata


You definitely need a macro lens for that one!


----------



## Sammie

_Masdevallia sp._



I bought it as _M. abbreviata_ but that's obviously not it.
Any ideas on the species?


----------



## FroggyKnight

I have no idea what species it is, but I like it! Even more so since it's viv suitable 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie

FroggyKnight said:


> I have no idea what species it is, but I like it! Even more so since it's viv suitable
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


Well, at least I'm hoping it's viv suitable. I've had many _Masdevallia spp._ that did well in the beginning and and even flower a couple of times just to slowly perish a year later. 
But hey, so far so good


----------



## DJMattz0r

Most of these didn't have a name when I received them. A couple Seemania blooms and another unknown with many flowers.


----------



## Woodswalker

Orchids for the People- Those top two milts you have are STUNNING. What are they? Have you registered them yet? The one in the middle is especially captivating.


----------



## Woodswalker

This isn't in one of my vivs, but it's one of my favorite plants. It's a NOID Zygopetalum I bought from Trader Joe's a couple years ago. It has two full spikes, and a third spike with a single bud on it right now, all coming off the same pseudobulb.


----------



## Bluelan

Pleurothallis grobyii


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Sammie said:


> _Masdevallia sp._
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it as _M. abbreviata_ but that's obviously not it.
> Any ideas on the species?


Looks like herradurae


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Woodswalker said:


> Orchids for the People- Those top two milts you have are STUNNING. What are they? Have you registered them yet? The one in the middle is especially captivating.




They are not registered yet. I can't tell you what they are yet, but all three are siblings.


----------



## aspidites73

Begonia semiovata


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Ooh, shiny!


----------



## ChrisAZ

Neoregelia-
Punctastissima 'Joao Marcio'










Restrepia dodsonii




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtmonkey

DJMattz0r said:


> Most of these didn't have a name when I received them. A couple Seemania blooms and another unknown with many flowers.


The reddish-pink one with all the flowers is a _Kohleria_; it looks very much like _K_. 'Flirt.'


----------



## DJMattz0r

dirtmonkey said:


> The reddish-pink one with all the flowers is a _Kohleria_; it looks very much like _K_. 'Flirt.'



That's exactly it. Good eye! I ended up finding the tag while cleaning a few days ago


----------



## dirtmonkey

Not much blooming recently among the terrarium types, but these things are pretty much constantly in bloom. 

Recent crown cutting of _Sinningia _'Bright Eyes,' _S. [pusilla x concinna] x concinna_, growing in open air in the office.










And older pictures of the same kind of cross but looking more concinna-like, _Sinningia _'Ruffled Wood Nymph,' _S. ([pusilla x concinna] x concinna)_ x self, also growing open air right now. It's a seedling I grew out that regularly throws extra corolla lobe parts, so someday I'll try developing it more that way for the people that like that kind of thing. I'm a little more fond of the simple and wild types myself, but can't help playing with pollen sometimes.



















They really do prefer being in terrariums, but I've been stretching and testing their limits.


----------



## fullmonti

My first brom bloom! With a friend.




This is what the plant looks like. It is a Quesnelia Marmorata bromeliad.


----------



## aspidites73

Sometimes, even weeds are pretty. Especially, when they bloom in November. Current temp 88 degrees F., humidity 55%, slight tropical breeze coming out of the south at 5 mph. I love 10b living! This is my yet planted front garden. I'm having trouble coming up with ideas. I know I want to take advantage of the Tropical Savanna climate and, wan't a menagerie that will bloom at different times throughout the year. If you have any suggestions, shoot me a PM. If the response is good I'll start a thread.


----------



## cam1941

Sigmatostalix unguiculata



Lepanthopsis



Pleurothallis recurva (Left) Bulbophyllum biflorum (Right)


----------



## markpulawski

This is a neat little stair stepping plant that was given to me as a possible peperomia, I gave some to Tropiflora, they may have ID'd it. Real neat petunia like flower that lasts all of 1 day, this is about the 4th this stand of plants has given off, seed pods to follow . It took about 3 years for this batch to grow to the point of flowering but was cut back and moved about a year ago.


Some of the very cool brownze...c'mon brown or bronze, Marcgravia Manuran introduced us to right behind that flower, with a neat little delicate pink fern leaf next to it.


----------



## Spaff

Mark, that's Monocostus uniflorus, probably the best spiral ginger for viv purposes. Good going getting it to flower in viv. That's a fairly rare occurrence!


----------



## Spaff

Some Pleurothallids

Pleurothallis sp. 

























Masdevallia erinacea

























Lepanthes telipogoniflora


----------



## FroggyKnight

I bet that erinacea is going to look amazing when at its peak! 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## toaddrool

_Barbosella geminata_

Its been a few years since I purchased this species. When I got it it flowered for me right away. Since that time it has grown, and grown, a grown some more. I made a cutting and it grew and grew. This is a picture of that cutting inside my Exoterra terrarium. Its cloud forest setup with lots of mist from time to time. The first pic is the one I like the best, but the following pics show the mist and the setup. 

Barbosella geminata by César, on Flickr

Barbosella geminata - From the Mist Tank by Cesar Castillo, on Flickr

From the Mist Tank by Cesar Castillo, on Flickr

From the Mist Tank by Cesar Castillo, on Flickr

From the Mist Tank by Cesar Castillo, on Flickr

From the Mist Tank by Cesar Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## TJ_Burton

This little one decided to flower


----------



## rulzunivrs

Toaddroll,
Do I see a phrag and a paph in there too? How do they grow for you in a terrarium?


----------



## toaddrool

rulzunivrs said:


> Toaddroll,
> Do I see a phrag and a paph in there too? How do they grow for you in a terrarium?


Hey,

Yes you do see that. The Paph has been in there for 3 years and the other for 1 1/2 years. They just grow. Have not gotten them to flower. 
THe substrate is ABG, with a false bottom. Drains very well. No issues with root rot. The Paph tried to bloom last year but it was too wet and the bud rotted. So this time as soon as I see a bud I will cut down on misting.

Good eye!


----------



## Mer_

Porroglossum meridionale


----------



## Bluelan

Sophronitis cernua 4N.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That's awesome. I've never seen 4n cernua before.


----------



## toaddrool

Some of you may remember that I love Rhodies, and one of my favourite groups of _Rhododendrons_ are known as Vireyas. These are trophical _Rhododendrons_ from Southeast Asia and Northern Australia. I have posted others in flower here on this thread before, now I have another to share with you. I like stuffing them inside my terrariums, and today I found two flowers on my _Rhododendron _'Alisa Nicole". 
_Rhododendron viriosum_ x _R. gracilentum_ 

Oh, and another _Barbosella geminata_ in full bloom.

International _Rhododendron_ Register entry:
'Alisa Nicole' cv. 
Lepidote _Rhododendron_: _viriosum_ (s) X _gracilentum_
H: G.L.S. Snell, G: G.L.S. Snell (1984), N: G.L.S. Snell,
I: Shrublands Nursery (1987), REG: Shrublands Nursery (1988).
Flowers 2-3/truss, shortly funnel-shaped, 35x30mm, 5-lobed, deep purplish pink (54B).
Leaves elliptic, 40x20mm, hairless. 
Shrub 0.3m tall.
Summer-autumn. 

Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-10 by César, on Flickr

Because it was blooming so high in the tank I could not get an unobstructed view of the flowers from above. This is why the first picture is a view from below and the following picture has a no-seum netting between the flowers and the camera lens. 

Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-11 by César, on Flickr

And here is a tank shot of so you can see what the obstruction is. THe purpose of the screen is for ventilation.

20 Gallon Long Vivarium by César, on Flickr

Barbosella geminata by César, on Flickr


----------



## Azurel

MONOLINA PRIMULIFLORA




























Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelan

epiphytes etc. said:


> That's awesome. I've never seen 4n cernua before.


Thanks Jason. This plant is larger than a regular one.


----------



## whitethumb

begonia amphioxus


----------



## Dendro Dave

So I didn't wanna wait to see flowers from my seed grown Blue Oxalis/Parochetus communis (To replace what the slugs ate) to start flowering: so I ordered a few full grown plants.

I've had less success with acclimating adult plants, but it's been about 50% in the past and I'm impatient for more blue flowers so I went ahead and risked it.

So these 4 arrived today, a little compacted from shipping... but all in bloom!!!


----------



## DorisSlammington

I was always told this was a goldfish plant. Am I wrong? It's taking over my viv and always blooms from the newest shoots.


----------



## Dendro Dave

I have a 30 cube I'll be remodeling soon that has a large piece of drift wood I can put substrate on and sits right under the vent, so I'm going to attempt to try this plant there and hope the microclimate in that part of viv and its lower humidity and good airflow let's me get away with it: but anyways.... this came yesterday in flower.



*Lachenalia viridiflora*


























This is one of the few plants in nature that have turquoise flowers. My cell phone couldn't quite get the color right IMO: these look a little more blue in real life to my eyes at least.

They are a bulb from Africa, and have a dormancy period, but are supposed to be easy to grow. Up till now I'd only tried seed that didnt sprout or died quickly, and years ago I had 2 plants arrive damaged by moisture and cold that didn't recover, so this is the first real attempt to grow this in a viv. Hopefully the special circumstances in the chosen viv will allow it. Bulbs and seed aren't to hard to find, but this is only the 2nd time I've had a chance to buy the plant grown.


----------



## dirtmonkey

DorisSlammington said:


> I was always told this was a goldfish plant. Am I wrong? It's taking over my viv and always blooms from the newest shoots.


You are right - the common name for most _Nematanthus _species and hybrids is "goldfish plant" from the shape of the flowers.

This one looks like _Nematanthus wettsteinii_, or a variety or hybrid of that species. You can tell it from the common _N. gregarius _hybrids by the smaller calyx.


----------



## cam1941

Bulbophylum moniliforme 






​


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Pearcea hypocyrtiflora_




_Pearcea_ sp. 'Ecuador'


----------



## Spaff

Barkeria whartoniana


















Bulbophyllum woelfliae


















Maxillaria hematoglossa


----------



## Bunsincunsin

What does the inside of that _Bulbophyllum_ look like, Zach?


----------



## Spaff

Shaun, 

I just realized that mine is still opening (it's taking forever). I'll try to take a photo of it fully open, but the flower presentation this time is kind of awkward. 

If I'm unable to get a nice one, this should at least give you an idea:
https://www.orchidsforum.com/threads/bulbophyllum-woelfliae.9326/


----------



## Spaff

Not great but gives you an idea


----------



## aspidites73

Tillandsia abdida grown in a tree in my front yard. It is facing ESE and gets direct sun until about Noon. Blooming in time for an x-mas display!


----------



## markpulawski

as promised 6 weeks later


----------



## BeastMaster

Some Neos in my vertical Brom planters








Neo 'Flare Up'








Neo 'Night Spot'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte

markpulawski said:


> as promised 6 weeks later


That's pretty cool. Have you rtied to plant them yet?


----------



## hydrophyte

Bunsincunsin said:


> _Pearcea hypocyrtiflora_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pearcea_ sp. 'Ecuador'


Great shots!


----------



## Frogtofall

toaddrool said:


> International _Rhododendron_ Register entry:
> 'Alisa Nicole' cv.
> Lepidote _Rhododendron_: _viriosum_ (s) X _gracilentum_
> H: G.L.S. Snell, G: G.L.S. Snell (1984), N: G.L.S. Snell,
> I: Shrublands Nursery (1987), REG: Shrublands Nursery (1988).
> Flowers 2-3/truss, shortly funnel-shaped, 35x30mm, 5-lobed, deep purplish pink (54B).
> Leaves elliptic, 40x20mm, hairless.
> Shrub 0.3m tall.
> Summer-autumn.
> 
> Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-10 by César, on Flickr


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Manuran

Spaff said:


> Shaun,
> 
> I just realized that mine is still opening (it's taking forever). I'll try to take a photo of it fully open, but the flower presentation this time is kind of awkward.
> 
> If I'm unable to get a nice one, this should at least give you an idea:
> https://www.orchidsforum.com/threads/bulbophyllum-woelfliae.9326/


Hi Spaff,
I'm sure you know this, but just thought I would mention that B. woelfliae is in the section of Bulbophyllums that open early in the morning and by mid morning close again. 
They do this for a few days and then that's it. So only the early rising photographer gets the nice photo. 

This is a scan off of an old slide, so it's not sharp and the color is off a bit. But, it gives you an idea.


----------



## athiker04

Pluerothallis eumecocaulon


----------



## Spaff

Manuran said:


> Hi Spaff,
> I'm sure you know this, but just thought I would mention that B. woelfliae is in the section of Bulbophyllums that open early in the morning and by mid morning close again.
> They do this for a few days and then that's it. So only the early rising photographer gets the nice photo.
> 
> This is a scan off of an old slide, so it's not sharp and the color is off a bit. But, it gives you an idea.


Hi Chuck, 

Yes, I had a feeling this one was closely related to B. elassoglosum and the like. My biggest problem photographing it is that "early morning" for the plant is 10 AM when the lights kick on  ...Maybe it will open near a weekend for me, so I can enjoy the fully open flowers and not just the nice dangly, semi-open ones. Either way, I think it's an incredible species and one that should be more widely available. 

Do you still grow it?


----------



## Manuran

Spaff said:


> Hi Chuck,
> 
> Yes, I had a feeling this one was closely related to B. elassoglosum and the like. My biggest problem photographing it is that "early morning" for the plant is 10 AM when the lights kick on  ...Maybe it will open near a weekend for me, so I can enjoy the fully open flowers and not just the nice dangly, semi-open ones. Either way, I think it's an incredible species and one that should be more widely available.
> 
> Do you still grow it?


It's nice when you have the time and just have to get up versus running out the door.
I agree, many of these small but "shy" bulbos need to be more widely grown. 
Sadly, I no longer grow this one. I cut my plant to share with friends, and my plant never did recover. One day I will replace it. It was a piece off of the type specimen I was told, so that is sad. I will check with friends to see if they still have it.


----------



## BeastMaster

BeastMaster said:


> Some Neos in my vertical Brom planters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo 'Flare Up'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo 'Night Spot'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In recent addition Neo 'Subcompacta'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73

Biophytum soukupii from Peru.


----------



## Hobbes1911

This one opened up recently and smells fantastic. It's like a mix of honey and strawberries.

B. lasiochlium:



close-up:


----------



## dirtmonkey

Plants I no longer grown in terr/vivs: Flowers.

_Rhododendron _(Vireya) 'Orangerie Bay'

I got this one as an experiment after seeing some flowering in vivaria here, choosing it for the small leaves, but it hates being humid and warm. I only found out afterward that both parents are from high up in mountains.

I've left the main plant out with the cacti where it gets frozen and roasted along with them, and it has stayed surprisingly happy there. I moved it indoors recently in the process of moving house, accidentally forcing it into bloom early, with most of the corollas unfortunately split, but it still looks nice in the window there.


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous

Masdevallia erinacea


----------



## thane

I got my first fancy/rare bloom here - Trisetella hoeijeri.



The plant is tiny. I had no clue how big it was when I ordered, so imagine my surprise. I'm just glad I could keep it alive so far.


----------



## erikm

Don't know the species name off the top of my head but it frequently flowers.


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous

Dendrochilum parvulum 'Golden Gate'

















Mediocalcar decoratum









Encyclia polybulbon


----------



## epiphytes etc.

erikm said:


> Don't know the species name off the top of my head but it frequently flowers.


Sinningia muscicola


----------



## epiphytes etc.

outrageouslyfabulous said:


> Dendrochilum parvulum 'Golden Gate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mediocalcar decoratum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encyclia polybulbon


Great shots, especially that Dendrochilum, I know that wasn't an easy one.


----------



## Lomana12

Bulbophyllum Burfordiense "green cicadas" orchid in bloom


----------



## dirtmonkey

erikm said:


> Don't know the species name off the top of my head but it frequently flowers.



The longer corolla spur and shorter more rounded leaves make me think this is _S. pusilla_ rather than _S. muscicola_. The darker patterning might come from a cross with _S. concinna_ in its ancestry, but I've seen pusilla show some color sometimes.

It looks like another micro species was just found, half this size (_Sinningia minima_). If it gets into cultivation, that's 4 different micro _Sinningia _species now!


----------



## Ondine

My Aerangis "Cardinal Gem" bloomed for me this weekend! 
It started out kind of green but turned fully white once it finished opening.


----------



## Jjl

Looks like my tank is the land of tiny flowers.

1. _D. vidalii_--this was my third attempt with it, turns out I wasn't getting enough nodes per cutting. I was rewarded with these blooms, earlier this week: 



2. Unknown _Dendrobium_ sp. Maybe someone could help me ID it? I made a thread about it ( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/272218-tiny-orchid-id.html#post2612194 ).


----------



## outrageouslyfabulous

Lepanthes gargoyla









Lepanthes calocerca









Lepanthes platysepala









Platystele ximenae









Stelis hirtzii


----------



## Bluelan

Chiloschista lufinera, Pleurothallis grobyi, and Lepanthes saltatrix.


----------



## Billyreptiles

I've never tried this but what do you guys think about adding some small hostas into a vivarium?


----------



## Lomana12

Ludisia Discolor in bloom. A very common jewel orchid but very underappreciated in my opinion!


----------



## Lomana12

barbosella cucullata orchid in full bloom


----------



## skanderson

a few pics of what is blooming in my viv now. I really like the look of the yellow episcia. yellow pops on the floor against that dark foliage.

cant remember the name of the cryptanthus.

not exactly showy but you don't see many palm flowers on this thread, so here is my Chamaedorea metallica.


----------



## Spaff

Oeonia rosea. Uncommon orchid species from Madagascar.


----------



## lincolnerickson

Myrmecodia platytyrea The flower is very small and only lasted for a few days.


----------



## Azurel

Columnea purpureovittata starting to bloom









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Auratus4Ever

I have orchids blooming (not in tank but still really excited about it!)


----------



## Sammie

I know the picture sucks but I don't have enough patience to do it all over again

_Masdevallia sp._ "Colombia"


----------



## Tivaj

I got this orchid blooming...don't what kind it is....got it from Malaysia 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff

Paradrymonia lacera


----------



## toaddrool

It's bloomed again inside my terrarium. I just wish the terrarium was taller or the plant was blooming lower. Its really hard to get a good picture with the plant blooming at the very top. I still enjoyed it though.

This is a tropical Rhododendron hybrid called a Vireya. This hybrid's name is Alisa Nicole. I love the violet-pink bell-shaped hanging flowers.


----------



## toaddrool

_Ophidion pleurothallopsis_
This is great little plant that is always in bloom. There was a short period of about a month when there were no flowers, but otherwise, its a performer. I love the closed nature of the flowers, like there is a mystery inside. One day I will overcome my reluctance to the destroy and dissect one of these while they are still in flower. The plant produces multiple blooms per rachis in sequence, so there is no need to be sad when the flower dies. As you can see from the picture of the plant, it produces multiple flowers at once putting on a nice little show. 
Ophidion pluerothallopsis-2016-02 by César, on Flickr
Ophidion pluerothallopsis-2016-01 by César, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

*Little Hairy Blue Balls.*

This is a tropical Blueberry from the New World. _Sphyrospermum buxifolium_ first caught my eye at the New York Botaincal Gardens in their Tropical Blueberry collection, and I knew I had to find it and get it. So I got myself some seeds and threw them into my vivariums. Here is the first of the seedlings to grow into maturity and bloom. It is a vine that is now throwing tiny little bell-shaped flowers (the blueberry family resemblance is remarkable). Enjoy.

Sphyrospermum buxifolium-2016-02 by César, on Flickr
Sphyrospermum buxifolium-2016-01 by César, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Formerly identified by me as _Phalaenopsis honghenensis_, but I think it is now considered the same as_ Phalaenopsis wilsonii_. In anycase it seems to check out better as_ P. wilsonii_.
The plant is growing in a corner of my terrarium that is hard to reach with a camera. I can't move the plant because it's roots have spread and firmly attached the plant to the background of my terrarium. It's basically stuck to one spot. The plant however has had no leaves for more than a year. Having said that, the roots look great and the flowers keep coming. I think this is it's third blooming event in two years time. 

Phalaenopsis wilsonii by César, on Flickr


----------



## blb

Was pleased to find my Alsobia dianthiflora 'Lace Flower' had bloomed for the first time the other day. Now the plant in my other vivarium is blooming too! Beautiful flowers.


----------



## toaddrool

I thought this wouldn't bloom anytime soon. It was doing well, blooming and growing new leaves, and then suddenly it stopped growing leaves. So I figured it would not bloom until new leaves came out. I was wrong. A few weeks ago I cleared wet moss from around the roots and soon it was sending out a bloom again. Here is a new flower, pictured today. I have changed the conditions around the plant slightly so that it can get more ventilation. 


Masdevallia glandulosa by César, on Flickr


----------



## flyingSquirrel

I'm not really on here much but I was super excited about this one. I apologize for the hideous quality zoomed-in iphone pics..

Pleurothallis dressleri


----------



## Auri

Paph. (Makuli-Curtisii)-Maudiae x Paph. Maudiae 'Napa Valley' HCC/AOS x Sib

AKA "That greenish Paph. I found at Trader Joe's for $8." This is the first time it's re-bloomed since I planted it in with the frogs.


----------



## Auri

And today, in Blurry Iphone Pictures, we have two entries.

Random Mystery Vine Thing:











And a Toad Lily, which lives in the back yard:


----------



## Bighorn

Bulbophyllum Fascinator.


----------



## ToddG

skanderson said:


> a few pics of what is blooming in my viv now. I really like the look of the yellow episcia. yellow pops on the floor against that dark foliage.
> 
> cant remember the name of the cryptanthus.
> 
> not exactly showy but you don't see many palm flowers on this thread, so here is my Chamaedorea metallica.


What is the name of the last one with all those little bulbs I suppose? Very pretty and simple I like it


----------



## ToddG

Lepanthes telipogoniflora















[/QUOTE]

These are gorgeous! Are these a type of orchid? forgive me I'm very new to this


----------



## Spaff

ToddG said:


> Lepanthes telipogoniflora


These are gorgeous! Are these a type of orchid? forgive me I'm very new to this[/QUOTE]

Yes, this is Lepanthes telipogoniflora.


----------



## Drteeth

This Scaphosepalum ovulare is almost constantly in bloom.


----------



## Drteeth

Here are some more of my vivarium orchids that have done well in intermediate-warm frog-friendly conditions.









Dryadella lilliputiana - probably likes it a little cooler but has been growing and blooming up within 2" of the LED lights.








Bulbophyllum taiwanense - very tiny.








Scaphsepalum rapax close-up. This is constantly blooming in my vivarium. Great beginner orchid and forms nice small clumps.


----------



## theroc1217

Billyreptiles said:


> I've never tried this but what do you guys think about adding some small hostas into a vivarium?


The hostas need freezing temperatures in the winter or they will die.


----------



## skanderson

let me try that again. the blooms that look like little red balls are from my palm. the Chaemadorea metalica


----------



## ChrisAZ

Drteeth said:


> Here are some more of my vivarium orchids that have done well in intermediate-warm frog-friendly conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dryadella lilliputiana - probably likes it a little cooler but has been growing and blooming up within 2" of the LED lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulbophyllum taiwanense - very tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaphsepalum rapax close-up. This is constantly blooming in my vivarium. Great beginner orchid and forms nice small clumps.


The photos aren't viewable from my phone, is anyone else having this problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairo

Maxillaria uncata










Peperomia cyclophylla?


----------



## toaddrool

This is my _Rhododendron_ 'Alisa Nicole'. It lives in my 20 gallon vertical terrarium. I think it has been growing here for 3 or maybe 4 years. This is the fourth blooming event it has had and the second one for the year. For those of you not familiar with these, this is not the kind of _Rhododendron_ you put outside in your garden in the Northeast of the USA. These are tropical _Rhododendrons_ named Vireyas naturally found in South-East Asia and northern Australia. I really love the soft colours vireyas produce.


Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-01 by César, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-02 by César, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-03 by César, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Alisa Nicole'-04 by César, on Flickr


----------



## toaddrool

Hello all,

This is_ Rhododendron_ 'Saint Valentine'
This is another one of my Vireyas, tropical _Rhododendrons _from South-east Asia and Northern Australia. This is another hybrid which I bought because I liked the shape of the flowers, compact size of the shrub and above all, the redness of the blooms.

Thing is, if you can grow orchids, you can grow Vireyas. I hope you all enjoy the following progression of photos over a period of 5 days.

Rhododendron 'Saint Valentine'-01 by César, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Saint Valentine'-02 by César, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Saint Valentine'-03 by César, on Flickr

Rhododendron 'Saint Valentine'-04 by César, on Flickr


----------



## Dendrobait

Wow! 

Here is Isabelia virginalis flowering on a hat. Not sure if anyone has done orchid hat culture but it can work.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNNgCYdhnUz/


----------



## markpulawski

I think Hydrophyte said this was a ginger, he threw it in as a freebie and it stayed outside for 2 years + where my cat kept it eaten to the ground. I finally put it in a viv about a year ago and it got this beautiful bright orange bloom.


----------



## Bluelan

Trisetella strumosa, Scaphosepalum rapax, Lepanthes telipogoniflora, Lepanthes caprimulgus, Lepanthes telipogonflora x Lepanthes calodictyon, Lepanthes calodictyon, Diodonopsis erinacea


----------



## ChrisAZ

Bluelan said:


> Trisetella strumosa, Scaphosepalum rapax, Lepanthes telipogoniflora, Lepanthes caprimulgus, Lepanthes telipogonflora x Lepanthes calodictyon, Lepanthes calodictyon, Diodonopsis erinacea




Looks great! Do you have any threads that elaborate on this vivarium? Equipment, parameters etc...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelan

Hi Chris, I don't have a thread for the build and has no live animal in it. It's a 12" cube, I use an 18W Chihiros A-Series Aquatic Aquarium Fish Tank LED, and it has a dimmer for 5 levels of light and I put it on the 3 level for about 12 hrs/day. I also have a 2" low speed fan behind the wood on 24/7. There's also a donut humidifier behind the wood that turns on early morning for 30 minutes and in the evening for 15 minutes. The humidity is almost at a constant 90%. The temperature is around 60-70 in the winter and it can get to the high 90s in the summer and low around 76 at night. Here is pic for the full view.


----------



## The Drunken Gnome

Bluelan said:


> Chiloschista lufinera, Pleurothallis grobyi, and Lepanthes saltatrix.


absolutely amazing


----------



## Auri

So this one's fun. It's BLC Yellow Bird, two pictures of the same bloom.

This one is from the day after it opened:









And here's one from 2.5 weeks later:


----------



## Bluelan

Slc Tiny Star (Sl Pole star x S Cernua)


----------



## Woodswalker

I, too, have a Yellow Bird, and it's one of my favorite plants. I love watching the blooms change color. They stick around for a while, too, and have a lovely fragrance.


----------



## Bluelan

Trisetella strumosa and Sophronitis wittigiana


----------



## ChrisAZ

I love Trisetellas! Great looking plant!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluelan

Thanks ChrisAZ! This one has been blooming successively for over two months and still going.


----------



## thane

Tillandsia ionantha 'Guatemalan Select'



Not the most rare thing ever, but I always get amused when these tillandsia put off a flower.


----------



## ATA86

Restrepia Trichoglossa


----------



## Bluelan

Masdevallia erinacea







Sophronitis mantiqueirae















Pleurothallis dresseleri







Lepanthes uxoria


----------



## Bluelan

Lepanthes dodsonii







Trisetella hoeijeri


----------



## kiltboy1675

Psygomorchis pusilla 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOogway

My Microterangis hariotiana that I picked up earlier this year at an orchid show is starting to send out some spikes! Happy tiny little orange flowers. Like this little guy lots! It's been adjusting well to viv life after his quarantine. Lots of new leaves starting to show up and 3 flower spikes it's just put out.


----------



## nyskiffie

Super excited for my first orchid bloom! Only about 2 weeks after planting too!

It's a harella odorata. Tiny but beautiful flower.

Edit: not sure why the picture is sideways but you get the idea.


----------



## toaddrool

Hi all,

I had a tropical blueberry harvest, a small one, but this is unique I think, so I am sharing the experience. The berries come from _Sphyrospermum buxifolium_ which is a beautiful vine with little hairy blueberries. The berries are lightly sweet with a quality that refreshes you, not minty though. 

I include a shot of the tank and you can see lots of the vines criss-crossing the tank, and a picture of the harvest, only 20 something berries. There are however twice as many berries currently maturing.

César


----------



## Woodswalker

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/48489/title/lepanthes-gargoyla-23-may-2018/cat/500


----------



## cam1941

​


----------



## cam1941

​


----------



## Okapi

One of my Pings is in bloom in my carnivore grow out tank


----------



## illucam

First of my miniature orchids to bloom. Exciting times!

Pleurothallis glandulosa in all its tiny glory.


----------



## Woodswalker

That's a great red!


----------



## tzarnold161

Maxillaria varibilis









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyonekanobie

Tillandsia cyanea











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Expectorating_Aubergine

My pellonias are blooming


----------



## DPfarr

My Lepanthes I got from Ecuador this spring died back heavily but have been growing strong this summer. I’ll have to get a good shot of it. Lepanthes lucifer is a really good warm growing Lepanthes


----------



## DPfarr

Better picture with frogs out of the way.


----------



## DPfarr

_Lepanthes ortegae _my Ranitomeya imitator Yumbatos has been tending to.


----------



## gonzalez

Wow those tanks and orchids look beautiful. Your thumbnail frogs seem a lot bolder than mine do as well lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr

gonzalez said:


> Wow those tanks and orchids look beautiful. Your thumbnail frogs seem a lot bolder than mine do as well lol.


Thanks. How did the Neoregelia and Marcgravia do?


----------



## gonzalez

Every piece of marcgravia you gave me has so far rooted, and all but one have started new growth. Really glad none of those died. The bromeliads are all doing great as well. 

Saw the your post offering plants to encourage weight loss. You’re a seriously great guy, and I hope you keep doing what you do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gzollinger

Mediocalcar decoratum Starts blooming religiously just in time for Halloween in my Cool Tank


----------



## Encyclia

My first ever orchid bloom. Thanks, Doug (@Pumilo)!


----------



## Anda

Psychopsis mariposa


----------



## GakiShiga

Alternanthera ficoidea in bloom.









Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr

Lepanthes telipogoniflora. A species I’ve struggled with, so I passed care taking responsibilities to my tinc.


----------



## Anda

Not sure of the name of this one


----------



## DPfarr

A Restrepia species.


----------



## Anda

And another unidentified appeared..


----------



## Anda

Maxillaria variabilis


----------



## varanoid

Begonia vankerckhovenii literally always in bloom and putting on a show. Wished the red/orange showed up better in pictures.


----------



## Tijl

Neoregelia sp. flowering.


----------



## varanoid

Chirita tamiana not a bloom, but seed pods! Love these guys. I'll make sure to get pics the next time it blooms, I have more buds too!


----------



## Anda

Some sort of Bulbophyllum...


----------



## jp1618

First flowers I’ve grown! _Biophytum sp._ ‘Ecuador’. Took many attempts to get a blossom that actually opened. Anyone else notice this before?


----------



## Encyclia

These just don't have a very showy inflorescence. Do you have little baby biophytums all around (if you don't, you will!)? This plant uses mechanical means to throw seed vigorously around the tank. I have plants growing way above the height of the flowers that threw the seed. The plant might be blooming more than you think and it is just sneaky 

Mark


----------



## jp1618

Encyclia said:


> These just don't have a very showy inflorescence. Do you have little baby biophytums all around (if you don't, you will!)? This plant uses mechanical means to throw seed vigorously around the tank. I have plants growing way above the height of the flowers that threw the seed. The plant might be blooming more than you think and it is just sneaky
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the insight Mark! I’ll look forward to seeing them popping up in random places.


----------



## varanoid

Encyclia said:


> These just don't have a very showy inflorescence. Do you have little baby biophytums all around (if you don't, you will!)? This plant uses mechanical means to throw seed vigorously around the tank. I have plants growing way above the height of the flowers that threw the seed. The plant might be blooming more than you think and it is just sneaky
> 
> Mark


That's pretty cool about them throwing seeds. I would have guessed they were hitch hikers that stuck to a frog and moved that way.


----------



## Cynefin

Anda said:


> And another unidentified appeared..


Do you have a whole plant shot of this one?


----------



## Anda

Cynefin said:


> Do you have a whole plant shot of this one?


Yes, I very recently moved it to a cooler and drier spot as the leaves were yellowing a bit. Hopefully it will come back.


----------



## Anda

Another small species blooming, although at an angle...


----------



## DPfarr

Quesnelia humilis starting to flower.


----------



## Anda

Oerstedella centradenia


----------



## Cawdeen

Masdevallia erinacea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynefin

Anda said:


> Yes, I very recently moved it to a cooler and drier spot as the leaves were yellowing a bit. Hopefully it will come back.
> View attachment 297360


I hope so too. That's a dope orchid. The plant looks like a Coelogyne, but the flower/inflorescence throws me for a loop. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Anda

Cynefin said:


> I hope so too. That's a dope orchid. The plant looks like a Coelogyne, but the flower/inflorescence throws me for a loop. Do you know what it is?


I think this might be it: _Polystachya maculata_


----------



## Cynefin

Anda said:


> I think this might be it: _Polystachya maculata_


That's the one! Another on the wishlist. Thanks so much.


----------



## DPfarr

The Quesnelia opened yesterday. Like the look of these flowers.


----------



## Tijl

Begonia Elaegnifolia 'Schulzei' flowering all year round.


----------



## Anda

Latest bloom. If you entertain the little voices in your head that support adding a Vanda in your viv you will live to regret it. They love light and humidity, but hate water and grow like weeds.


----------



## Chlorophile

_Bulbophyllum thiurum_
Bloomed end of January 2021...forgot to share at the time. Petals about 2.5" long, I think; no detectable scent.


----------



## GakiShiga

Cryptanthus undulatus in bloom.
















Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## connorology

As you can probably see this is in my chameleon vivarium and not in with my frogs, but one of my two Phals is blooming. The second is spiking actually but no blooms yet.


----------



## Anda

*Bulbophyllum something... fascinator?*


----------



## fishingguy12345

_Episcia_ species 
.


----------



## hansgruber7

connorology said:


> View attachment 298476
> 
> 
> As you can probably see this is in my chameleon vivarium and not in with my frogs, but one of my two Phals is blooming. The second is spiking actually but no blooms yet.


What kind of chameleon is that? Do you have a picture of your full chameleon viv?


----------



## connorology

hansgruber7 said:


> What kind of chameleon is that? Do you have a picture of your full chameleon viv?







This is my panther chameleon, Spicoli.

I have a video I can link with photos and a plant list - orchid blooms are at the beginning and I have pictures of a couple of air plant blooms towards the end where I list plants. The white phal in the video here is my alternate (I have two that I've been rotating out so that they can get some uninterrupted vegetative growth after the chameleon crawls around on them for several months - the white one put off a new leaf and is spiking again in my grow-out).


----------



## hansgruber7

connorology said:


> This is my panther chameleon, Spicoli.
> 
> I have a video I can link with photos and a plant list - orchid blooms are at the beginning and I have pictures of a couple of air plant blooms towards the end where I list plants. The white phal in the video here is my alternate (I have two that I've been rotating out so that they can get some uninterrupted vegetative growth after the chameleon crawls around on them for several months - the white one put off a new leaf and is spiking again in my grow-out).


Wow. Beautiful chameleon and great setup. Love it.


----------



## DPfarr

Quite proud to have this flower. Neocogniauxia monophylla.


----------



## NateDawg

Masdevallia nidifica











Masdevallia limax












Masdevallia herradurae












Masdevallia stenorrhynchos


----------



## fishingguy12345

Episcia starting to bloom


----------



## dendrothusiast

Trichomanes elegans









Anthurium lutheri - rare pebble leaf section from the Lita area of Ecuador 









Dicranopygium sp Guna Yala, panama


----------



## fishingguy12345

Episcia species.


----------



## jp1618

Three at once!
_Begonia_ _thelmae
Monolena sp. _‘Red’
_Calathea_ _micans_


----------



## Anda




----------



## Socratic Monologue

Can you list IDs on these? I especially like the first one -- looks like a Paphiopedilum and a Masdevallia were merged using mind-altering drugs and a lightning rod.


----------



## Anda

Yes, the first one I think is a _Bulbophyllum fascinator (not 100% sure)_, the second one _Epidendrum capricornu_ and the last one _Lockhartia oerstedii_. On the Bulb. the lip is "lose" and moves with the slightest vibration or air movement, like a bobbing head. Probably to attract something...


----------



## Chbgator

Monolena sp. “Red” I have one that is flowering, it has one spike I guess you would call it with three flower buds that seem to alternate between opening and closing; meaning one is always open and the other two closed. In this picture you can see one of the bottom flowers open and the top one closed from a pic I took yesterday but today the top flower is open and the two bottom are closed. There are also two flower spikes or stems and they both behave the same way.


----------



## Anda

_Dendrobium oligophyllum _


----------



## Waking in nature

Anda said:


> _Dendrobium oligophyllum _
> View attachment 302925


Omg that’s gorgeous you got lots of moss stuck to that background it’s amazing I’m trying to do that but the moss keeps drying even if I keep it 70 percent humidity all day.


----------



## Anda

The moss is initially attached to oak bark panel. It keeps humidity quite well and has plenty of structure. Starting out I just watered the moss specifically, but after it takes, you can reduce watering a lot. So your humidity might be OK, but yoy need to target the watering and keep the moss moist. This excess watering is not ideal for the frogs though, so in case you are adding darts you might want to wait until the moss matures a bit and you can reduce watering.


----------



## Waking in nature

Anda said:


> The moss is initially attached to oak bark panel. It keeps humidity quite well and has plenty of structure. Starting out I just watered the moss specifically, but after it takes, you can reduce watering a lot. So your humidity might be OK, but yoy need to target the watering and keep the moss moist. This excess watering is not ideal for the frogs though, so in case you are adding darts you might want to wait until the moss matures a bit and you can reduce watering.


Thanks for the info I will be doing that.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Episcia species.


----------



## Anda




----------



## Anda




----------



## connorology

My Ludisia discolor in my mourning gecko vivarium is in bloom, as is my Phalaenopsis in Spicoli the chameleon's enclosure


----------



## Anda

This strange orchid started blooming today, _Dockrilla casuarinae







_


----------



## connorology

Anda said:


> This strange orchid started blooming today, _Dockrilla casuarinae_


I like it! that thing is crazy looking


----------



## Chbgator

Flowers look like some crazy alien bananas opening up lol


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Lots of _Cattleya_ in bloom lately, so here are a few of mine.

_Iwanagara _Apple Blossom:












_SLC_ Aloha 'Apricot':










_SLC_ Jewel Box ('Dark Waters', I think; my orchids got heavily rearranged during a probable tornado a few years back, and this was one that lost its tag):











_SLC_ Jewel Box 'Orange':











_Potinara_ Eric 'Free Spirit':










_Cattleya praestans_ (one of the few species Catts I'm actually successful with):


----------



## crbonade

Tillandsia ionantha


----------



## fishingguy12345




----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Specklinia dressleri_


----------



## Anda

Yet another bulbophyllum (_Bulbophyllum nymphopolitanum_).
Of all the different orchids in my vivarium, this genus has been by far the most successful.


----------



## Christine86

Begonia Prismatocarpa:


----------



## Anda




----------



## Anda

_Massevallia herradurae_ with and without frogs


----------



## Anda




----------



## PersephonesChild

My Episcia "Karlyn" has flowered for the first time. So pretty!


----------



## Rhino

"Viola hederacea" aus native violet, taking over one of the tree frog tanks.


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Dendrobium hekouense


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Phymatidium tillandsioides


----------



## teviston

First blooms, Chirita tamiana


----------



## Frogmanjared

_Sonerila sp._


----------



## fishingguy12345

Frogmanjared said:


> _Sonerila sp._
> View attachment 308801


Gorgeous!


----------



## Johanovich

Admittedly not in a tank, but the coconut orchid is always a reliable orchid for me to flower in spring or summer.


Bulbophyllum lobii, has been putting out flowers in my auratus tank since may this year.


Impatiens tuberose, a madagascan species that I plan to put in my upgraded Mantella tank. Grown from seed sown in spring this year.


Cirrhopetalum sikkimense, only the second time this has flowered for me. No idea what triggers flowering but the plants does fine regardless.


----------



## teviston

I noticed a tiny white flower on a begonia, I dont know what it is.


----------



## asteroids

begonia thelmae


----------



## fishingguy12345

Nautilocalyx cf eryanthus


----------



## Frogmanjared

_Sonerila sp. _going wild!


----------



## lanxesschemist

Frogmanjared said:


> _Sonerila sp._
> View attachment 308801


very nice


----------



## teviston

My begonia burkilli really blooming


----------

